#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 第二卷 狼行異界 第一章 1·10

## 冥月

第一卷（序……
夜裏22：20 
　　自由城的橋上，行人稀少，偶爾有些汽車慢悠悠駛過橋下的流水看起來一片漆黑。依稀的可以看到河邊建築的倒影，昏黃的燈光，令河水開起來更加陰森。 
　　 
　　正如自由城的別稱 ── 迷城 ── 濃厚的霧氣時常會籠罩這個城市，能見度很低，大概只能看到五六米以外的場景，城鎮中的良好市民們都在家中安享，現在還在外面活動的，也就只有一些黑暗世界的人了。 
　　 
　　這個世界存在著人類還有獸人，倒也不是雙方征戰不休，只是互相看著不爽罷了。現代化的城市，造就了許多無神論者，但是這個世界卻存在教廷這樣一個組織，他們仇視除了人類之外的任何種族，他們信奉光明神的存在。 

　　有教廷自然也有與其對立的黑暗議會，他們理所當然的擔當了仇視人類的惡魔。 
　　 
　　他們信奉魔神，幾乎教廷和議會的人見面就會火拼個不死不修。 
　　 
　　每個組織都相信自己的「神」 當然不同的市民是不只可能知道這兩個組織之間的淵源，甚至他們連黑暗議會都沒聽過而認爲教廷的牧師們只不過是手無縛雞之力的人罷了。 
　　 
　　所以誰也不知道，到底神是何物。 
　　 
　　但，不表示他們就不存在.... 
　　 
　　一輛漆黑的吉普車從橋上駛過，裏面的人一邊罵著這裏的壞天氣，一邊無聊的聽著搖滾樂隊那刺耳的演唱。 
　　 
　　一個穿著白色風衣的家夥看著吉普車在眼前駛過，輕輕的發出了一絲哼聲，將手中的雪茄彈向天空，看著那一點紅光墜如河流，提身向這那吉普車跟去。 
　　 
　　速度居然也慢不了多少，遠遠的隔著七八米，緊緊的盯著疾馳的吉普車。 
　　 
　　汽車路過一條漆黑的小巷，裏面的人開門左右看了看，走進了小巷裏的一個小酒館。 

　　那個白衣人頓了一下。飛快的跟了上去，映著昏暗的燈光，依稀可以看到那人的面貌，銀白色卻有些灰暗的長發零散的披在肩頭，微微發白的皮膚，挺直的鼻梁，劉海蓋住右眼，露出的眼睛發出冷冽的光芒。一米八五左右的身材，顯得有些單薄。 

　　他左右看了看，將風衣的衣領豎起，遮住面孔，叫人無法看出他的面貌。 
　　 
　　緩緩的走進小酒館，看這被跟蹤的幾名人類大漢提著UZI緩緩的走進酒館內部，一點也不在乎被別人看到，甚至有一個大漢還向這酒館裏的客人揮了揮手裏的槍來示威。 
　　 
　　白衣人慢慢的走到一個角落坐下，面無表情的看著幾米外的那些大漢。 

　　算上司機，一共是五個人，其中的兩個人提了兩只銀色的大箱子。 
　　 
　　大漢們進入了一道暗門，白衣人飛快的向著其中一個大漢彈了一下手指，順便給大漢一個小小的禮物，一個微型的監視器，正對這大漢的身前。 

　　隨後，緩緩的掏出一部手機，開始了「偷窺」。 
　　 
　　暗門中是一個較大的地下室，裏面有一張桌子和幾把椅子，一個同樣穿著風衣的人正坐在桌子對面的一把椅子上。 

　　兩個大漢將箱子扔在桌子上，慢慢的說：「這裏是十億聯盟幣，把你們下次對我們老板行動的時間、地點、以及是哪個殺手執行任務都告訴我們，要是發現你欺騙我們，老板出了什麽事，我們會不惜一切代價滅掉你，聽到了麽？」 
　　 
　　對面的那個中年人飛快的查看了一下箱子中的錢，然後笑著對大漢說：「這個您盡管放心，我玉碎說到做到，我在我們組織可是個講信譽的人那。」 
　　 
　　大漢哼了一聲，「你信譽好？ 那你爲什麽還要出賣你們組織，上次那批人，可都算是你害死的那。好了！廢話不多說了，將你知道的都說出來吧。」 
　　 
　　中年人乾笑了幾聲，然後說道：「後天下午4：20 將會有人到你們老板的夜總會刺殺你們的老板，至於執行任務的人，嘿嘿...... 。這次雇主可是又添了2個億，雇了癫瘋祭祀來刺傷你們老板那。我們都是朋友，順便透露下，我們組織排行榜前二十位可都不是小魚小蝦可以比擬的哦！你們注意點！他們都有著，哦，天那，就像是神話！他們就好像有超能力一樣。總之你們注意，祭祀可不好對付，好了你們快走吧！這裏不宜久留。」大漢點點頭，帶著一幫下屬又悄悄的離開了。 
　　 
　　玉碎，也就是那個中年人，目視這大漢們的離開，便提起箱子，準備從後面的暗門離開。 

　　這時，一個冰冷的聲音傳到了玉碎的耳朵裏：「用朋友的鮮血換來的外快，很輕鬆嘛。」 

　　玉碎一愣，回頭，正好看到那個的白衣人背對著他坐在他剛剛坐的座位上。 
　　 
　　玉碎緊張的問：「你是誰？怎麽知道我在這裏？」 
　　 
　　白衣人緩緩的回頭，說道：「你的新夥伴，很不小心哦。」 
　　 
　　當玉碎看到白衣人的著裝時驚恐的大叫了一聲：「你 、你、 你到底是什麽人？」 

　　當場癱坐在地上，只會嘀咕：「你到底是什麽人？月白風衣？沒見過這種啊！」 

　　隨後，他又飛快的站了起來。 
　　 
　　他大吼：「不！我不甘心！爲什麽你們這些內圍人高高在上！我們這些外圍殺手在外面拼命！而用命換來的錢，卻有一部分要上繳給你們？我不甘心！還有，內圍殺手排行前二十的人的頭像我都見過。並且他們的風衣是紅色。卻沒有見過你。而且你的白色風衣，你到底是什麽人？告訴我！」 
　　 
　　白衣人搖了搖頭：「無知的人啊！你啊！難到就不會想想？難道二十殺使，便是殺手的巅峰了麽？太天真了！好吧，看在你即將回家的份上，我便透露給你一點消息，讓你死的明白些。我們還有滅魂小組的十個人，滅魂小組上面還有執事和城主。具體是什麽人。抱歉，下去自己想吧！」 
　　 
　　玉碎愣愣的大喊：「不！我不甘心！我還不能死啊！長官，放過我．拜托。」 
　　 
　　白衣人淡淡的笑了笑：「你在出賣組織的時候，就注定了你的死亡。生死由命！這是你的命。你又何必強求呢？讓你體驗一下吧，可憐的人，記住！我的代號：冥月。虛空破碎！」 
　　 
　　瞬間，玉碎周圍空間出現了大量的裂縫並慢慢的擴大，擴大，直到將玉碎撕裂，吞噬，就連一滴血也沒有留下。 
　　 
　　白衣人，也就是冥月正拿著手機打電話：「唔‧‧‧‧‧‧ 叛徒找到了。裂天，明天就動手。」 
　　 
　　對面傳來一個低沈的男聲：「好吧，城主殿下。這次麻煩您了。」 
　　 
　　「呵。我要去輪回茶樓了，有事到那裏找我，不過我相信你們能辦好這件事！」 
　　 
　　「請城主放心。」 
　　 
　　「恩，好吧。哦對了！你別再叫我城主大人。聽著很生分的。」 
　　 
　　「這樣不行！城主就是城主！我們不是一個階級的。」 
　 
　　「哦‧‧‧‧‧‧裂天，你這個死腦筋！好吧，這是命令！叫我冥就可以了。命令！知道麽？」 
　　 
　　「‧‧‧‧‧‧是，城‧‧‧‧‧‧ 冥。」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧這樣就對了嘛，你們去吧， 我也要去茶樓了。」 
　　 
　　「我們會做好的，您放心。」 
　　 
　　走出那件破敗的小酒館，望著天上高懸的彎月，我不禁望向東方，「唉‧‧‧‧‧‧我親愛的故鄉，不知道爲什麽，我會有些想念你呢？」 

　　＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋ 
　　　 
　　恩，自我介紹一下，我的名字暫時不透露。 
　　 
　　在殺手組織輪回中，代號冥月。 

　　目前職位城主，屬於妖獸冥狼一族。 

　　目前是以人形出場，雖然有點不習慣，但是還是人類的交易利益豐厚是吧。 

　　由於在家鄉夏城鬧了一些事，被驅逐出境，而來到自由城，建立輪回，並做一些「小生意」。 

　　沒辦法，一百多號下屬沒任務時要靠我這個城主養活。 

　　好累，也許，茶樓，是我唯一能清閒一下的地方了吧。

----------


## 影曲

你一定沒有看過版歸，或著別獸小說的形式就發文吼？

這樣的話，對於文章，虎家不予置評：3

新獸不能當作藉口，因為已經一再的說過了0..0

這樣的文章只會讓人覺得貼出來很不負責任而已...

------------
看看別獸的文，還有自己的文哪裡不一樣
這是虎家給你的功課：3

----------


## 冥月

哦~
知道了 麻煩管理把文刪掉吧
等我呃 看懂了版規在發吧 
不好意思 呃~
添麻煩了

----------


## 影曲

其實不用急著刪，在右上編輯處可以訂正：3

方便給發文者刪除錯誤的，建議先貼在W裡頭修改在一次貼上來

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

嗯......文章不錯，只差了一道，

裡面的文章好好喔，說不定可以到龍諦文學來喔(還是說你是了

真希望我的也能跟你一樣好，好緊張該不該把我的小說貼上來。

----------


## 冥月

呃 多謝誇獎
 呃 我也是第一次寫 
您也不要希望和我的一樣好 我的不怎麽樣
我相信您寫的一定更好 期待您的文章

----------


## Freelancer

分段啊。

別忘了一些標點啊。

對話要分開啊。

是[唉]啊, 別用簡體的[诶]了。

笨狼腦袋燒壞了, 無法替您找錯別字啊。 (死


...還有, 加油啊。 (真的死了

----------


## 冥月

處理完叛徒的事，我慢慢的走向了我的茶館。 
　　 
「唉‧‧‧‧‧‧該好好休息一下了，這幫傢伙搞什麽？一個叛徒而已，還叫我出手。真是，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　就在這時，手機又不識時務的響了起來。 

　　看了看手機，有看了看近在咫尺的茶樓。我重重的歎了口氣。 
　　 
　　「喂？又什麽事，你們就不能自己解決，難道我下次出國你們還要像上次一樣給我打電話問我？」 
　　 
　　「老板！有個小子在我們夜總會賣大麻不交保護費，我們是不是要把他請出去？」 
　　 
　　「你們這群混蛋！蠢才！你又在廢話什麽，說正事，別開玩笑！」 
　　 
「哦‧‧‧‧‧‧好吧！我親愛的老板，說出來您不要生氣，帝國的情報局又來找麻煩了，他們截獲了一批我們賣出去的軍火，那些混蛋買家就不會小心點麽。現在，情報局局長正在貴賓室等您呢，請你快一些過來！」 
　　 
　　說完，電話就被掛斷了。 
　　 
　　無奈的聽著手機裏的嘟嘟聲，又擡頭看看眼前人潮湧動的茶樓。 
　　 
「唉！真是太不幸了。別人做老板都悠閒的很，爲什麽我這麽倒眉？」 
　　 
　　 沒辦法，自己的車又不在附近，只有坐出租車去了，看著自由城的大街上來來往往的上班族，心裏不住的埋怨：「天啊，難道我和這些上班族一樣麽，我可是老板啊，再說也不是什麽大企業，只是販賣一些軍火而已，天，太累了。」 
　　 
　　正在我在出租車上不斷埋怨的時候，一個熟悉的人影出現在了我的視線中，我連忙叫司機停車，那個傢伙顯然也發現我了，正緩緩的向我這邊走來。 
　　 
　　當他來到我面前無奈的看了我半天說道：「哦，天尊保佑，爲什麽我在哪裏都能碰到你這個傢伙，怎麽聽說你在家待不下去了？」 
　　 
　　我也略顯無奈的看著他：「我看風晨你才是陰魂不散吧，我怎麽到了哪裏你就出現在哪裏，我有種感覺。說吧，你又有什麽事。」 
　　 
　　風晨終於笑了：「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧還是你了解我啊，最近我們受這裏的情報局委托，幫助他們截獲了一批軍火，我的天，你不知道呀，什麽人有那麽大的本事，護送隊伍中的一些人在普通人裏也算強的了，都是極品的槍支，彈藥全部是鉛頭達姆彈，裏面居然還有，還有‧‧‧‧‧‧喂！你怎麽了」 
　　 
　　「裏面是不是還有大量的Ｃ４，ＴＮＴ，還有兩個ＲＧ７？」 
　　 
　　「恩！我就知道你小子消息靈通，好歹這一片也是你的地盤嘛，等等，我記的你也是搞軍火的‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　我看著他笑了起來，輕輕的說：「你猜的沒錯，你協助情報局攔截下來的軍火，是我的。」 
　　 
　　風晨的笑容凝固了，然後連忙說：「欸，欸，咱們是朋友嘛，別生氣，別生氣，有話好好說，再者說你也不在乎那些軍火的錢吧？我也不知道是你的，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧知道是你的我就不攔啦。」 
　　 
　　我依然是一臉笑意的看著他，用很輕的語氣對他說：「是啊，那些軍火我的確不在乎，不過現在人家都找到我家來了，很煩的。還有你剛剛說，我的軍火你不會去攔？我還不了解你麽？你也許只會把這批軍火帶會來趁機要脅我一筆吧？」 
　　 
　　風晨一臉大義的說道：「不！怎麽會呢，上次要脅你是因爲我當時窮的要死，沒辦法，不要那麽記仇，這次我是來向你打聽個消息來的。」 
　　 
　　我雙手背後轉過身去說道：「沒時間，你去找你那情報局去吧‧‧‧‧‧‧好好的和他們合作，對你有好處，你就不要找我了！」 
　　 
　　風晨一愣，低頭想了一下，然後猛然擡頭：「一千萬！怎麽樣，夠多了吧！」 
　　 
　　我回頭一臉驚喜的看著他：「一千萬？哇咧，風少果然年輕有爲，出手就是一千萬呀！」 
　　 
　　風晨得意的擡起頭：「怎麽樣，滿意了吧？」然後灌了一口礦泉水 。 
　　 
　　我笑著對他說：「我那批軍火的價錢可是將近九千萬了。」 
　　 
　　「噗！」風晨很沒風度的將水噴在了地上，然後愣愣的看著我：「那錢先欠著，先幫我打探一下這個情報，這個情報對我們國家太重要。」 
　　 
　　我搖了搖頭：「我還有事，失陪了。還有那只是你的國家，不是我的國家！我被那群混蛋趕出來的時候，我就已經和那裏沒有關係了。」 
　　 
　　風晨呆呆的看著我：「你不應該這樣，只是那些人給你趕出來的，可是國家並沒有趕你不是麽？還有，如果你不幫滿打聽的話，下次也許他們就該過來找你了。」 
　　 
　　我有點瘋狂的對着他吼：「那就讓他們過來啊！這幫混蛋廢了我一身修爲將我趕出來，要不是我拼著魂飛魄散的危險恢複，我現在早就死了，沒死也得讓這裏的人給捉動物園去，那幫混蛋，讓他們來啊！」 
　　 
　　風晨愣愣的看了看我：「你再說一遍。他們是廢了你一身修爲然後給你趕出來的？這群雜碎，他們可沒說廢了你的修爲的，只是說將你趕了出去。」 
　　 
　　我平靜了一下心態，轉身鑽進車中，臨走時扔給他一張黑色的卡片：「拿著他，去夏城，和你說清楚了，那是我的夜總會，你去找那個調酒師，把卡片給他，他會盡力幫你的，我還要去料理一下情報局的人，我走了，你回去後，叫我哥他們不要擔心，我很好。」 
　　 
　　隨後便坐著出租車揚長而去。風晨愣愣的看著手中的卡片，看著我離開的方向笑了起來，小聲的嘟囔：「還說你對國家沒了感情，口是心非的家夥啊。」說完便招了一輛出租車，向著夏城駛去。 
　　 
　　話說坐在車裏的我心裏都快要氣炸了：「好啊！我還以爲所有人都同意廢我修爲了那，原來是你們這幫老不死搞的鬼！這個仇我記下了，如有機會，我定十倍償還，該死！」 
　　 
　　想著想著，已經來到了夏城門口，付過車費便向夏城內走去，這時一個一身黑色風衣的高廋青年在門口大笑不止並對著旁邊的同伴小聲說：「嘿！哥們，那個人好像是城主啊，怎麽坐出租車了呢？是不是找到女朋友逛街把車給送人了，哈哈！」 
　　 
　　我依然是笑著走進夏城，不過路過他們身邊的時候，我說道：「剛剛笑過的人，今年分紅沒了，恩‧‧‧‧‧‧你們真是我的好下屬呀，知道爲我省錢，精神可嘉！」 
　　 
　　不理一衆哭喪著臉的下屬，直徑走進夏城內部的貴賓室。 
　　 
　　裏面坐著幾個我又恨又愛的老熟人呢！ 
　　 
　　「你終於來了呢，親愛的老板，我都要被這幫情報人員給憋瘋了，一群木頭！」見我來到斯凱向我抱怨道。 
　　 
　　沒有管他我對這坐在最中間的一個中年人笑了笑說道：「喲‧‧‧‧‧‧稀客稀客，不知道，親愛的局長大人怎麽有空到我這個小地方來玩呢？」 
　　 
　　局長看著我也是一笑：「你這裏如果是小地方，我們自由城豈不是成爲鄉村了，好了，不說廢話！說吧，那批軍火，是不是你的。」 
　　 
　　我點燃了一支雪茄，深深的吸了一口，對他說：「局長，我可是一個奉公守法的好市民那，怎麽會去作軍火生意呢？如果不相信，你完全可以去查一下我的資料，我還資助過好多的貧困市民呢，還有做了許多慈善事業，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧您這麽說我，我太傷心了。」 
　　 
　　「哼！你不要以爲我們情報局是個擺設，的確，你的檔案裏我們挑不出毛病。不過，在我們部門的黑色檔案裏，已經有一個抽屜是完全屬於你的了。」 
　　 
　　我愣了一下，鬱悶的看著他，用充滿無奈的口氣說道：「那好吧，我們就，好好談談吧。」

----------


## 冥月

啊咧啊咧～
忘記將人物設定打上了
恩，暫時先將出現的幾個人給打出來吧。。。。


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
１.冥月，本體爲冥狼，因爲某種原因被廢掉修爲逐出原來的國家，然後冒著魂飛魄散的危險偷偷的恢複修爲，並在自由城建立了一個殺手組織，以及做軍火生意。通常的資料非常清白，甚至還做了許多好事，至少在自由城的平民眼裏聲望很好，不過在一些情報部門的眼裏。。。。。。。
２.裂天，狼人，輪回執事，主要掌管任務的執行，由於家人的原因，憎恨教廷，但是一個人勢單力薄便和冥月創辦了輪回組織，近戰實力超強。
３.風晨，夏國，人類，身爲風狂的弟子，群戰實力非凡，可操縱空間中的風，只是範圍不是很大，殺傷力還是可觀的。
４.斯凱，夏城的管理人，龍族，不過龍族很多人都不承認他，因爲他按照現在的說發是個不良少年，喜歡烈酒和大麻。雖然他是天才，但是他的行爲毀掉了整個龍族名譽（至少那些龍都是這麽想的。



－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
呃　暫時就這麽多了至於風晨的師傅，以後會提及的
呃，冥我很高興呃～
這麽爛的小說也有人觀看～
在這裏向看過的朋友們道謝了

----------


## 冥月

「哦‧‧‧‧‧‧太好了，冥先生您終於肯和我好好談談了，真感動呢。」局長一臉驚喜的對我說道。 
　　 
　　「是啊，我願意和你好好談談了，先聲明，那批軍火我只不過是中轉站，朋友叫我幫忙的，而且接受人也不會對落日有任何威脅，並且，那批軍火是運往國外，所以，如果您想用危機國家安全來指控我的話，那您請回吧！」我鬱悶的和他說道。 
　　 
　　「呵呵，這麽說您是承認了這批軍火是您出手的囉，那麽好，親愛的冥先生，無論你這是不是有危機國家安全的行爲，但是，走私軍火本來就是一個大罪呀，剛剛您已經承認這件事，那麽請跟我們走一趟吧！」局長露出了開心的笑容。 
　　 
　　「您要讓我進監獄麽，這樣不行，我怎麽能進監獄呢？那我的名譽豈不是都完了，而且監獄那個噁心的地方。不行，我是不會去的，我只能待在家裏！」 
　　 
　　「這可由不得您了，請和我們走一趟吧，您涉嫌走私軍火！您必須和我們走，接受法律的制裁！」 
　　 
　　「哦，該死，難道您真的想讓我進那該死的監獄麽。那好吧，證據！局長先生，沒有證據我是不會和你走的！」我有點耍無賴一樣的對他說。 
　　 
　　「哦，親愛的冥先生，我們早就知道您會耍這一套，的確，軍火的運輸您沒有給我們留下一點證據，這點我很佩服您，不過，你看這個‧‧‧‧‧‧該死，我的錄音機呢？」 
　　 
　　「斯凱，你手裏的是什麽？哦！天啊，那不是局長大人的錄音機麽，快還給局長，你怎麽能這樣做！」我做出很氣憤的樣子對斯凱叫道。 
　　 
　　「好吧‧‧‧‧‧‧我聽老板的。局長先生，這是您的錄音機，請您拿回去，我可是一點都沒動呀！」說罷遍將錄音機遞了回去，不過就在局長即將接到的時候，斯凱一鬆手，在斯凱有意而爲之的情況下錄音機掉在地上摔了個粉碎。 
　　 
　　局長臉氣的鐵青，對著我大吼：「冥月！我是不會讓你逍遙法外的，你等著，下次我再過來，就是你的末日！你不會囂張太久的，不要討好我，我必須對國家負責！我不能讓你這樣危害國家人存在！」隨後向門口走去，想要離開房間。 
　　 
　　我淡淡的說：「哦，好吧，局長先生，我期待著您下次的到來，我也很期待著我的末日。恩，對了，我有件事情有必要和你說一下，您的女兒，很漂亮！真的！」 
　　 
　　局長愣在了門口，然後猛的回頭大吼著沖了過來：「該死的混蛋，你把她怎麽了，該死的，我不會放過你這個混蛋的！」如果不是保安將他攔住，他可能會將我吃掉吧。真可怕。 
　　 
　　我面不改色的對他說：「放心，她很好，我只是誇一誇您的女兒而以，請您不要激動！而且如果不是給我逼急了，我是不會做那種無聊的事情的！」 
　　 
　　局長似乎是一下子失去了全身的力量，無力的對我說：「希望你說的是實話，如果我發現我回去後我的女兒出了什麽意外，我是不會放過你的！」 
　　 
　　「這個，您可以放心，我是很講信譽的，斯凱，送客。」 
　　 
　　「局長先生，請吧」斯凱做了個請的姿勢，局長看了看斯凱，又看了看我，歎了口氣「你這個陰險凶殘的家夥，就會捉住別人的弱點來威脅麽？你這個傢伙真不是人！」 
　　 
　　「哦，您這麽說我真傷心，我可是一個很人道的人呢！斯凱，送客，我就不送了，趁我改變主意之前，請您離開吧。」 
　　 
　　然後我在心裏想到：「我本來就不是人，再者說，不捉住人的弱點，那是不明智的選擇哦。」 
　　 
　　送走了局長，門外那個被扣掉薪水的黑衣人走了進來，對這我可憐巴巴的說：「哦！老板，看在冥神的份上，不要扣我的工資了，我上有老下有小啊！我還有幾個老婆，老板，您不能這麽狠心那！」 
　　 
　　「斯凱，斯凱先生，你看，德斯先生的風衣上面滿是灰塵那，我想請你幫他洗洗塵怎麽樣？」我沒理他而是對這斯凱說道。 
　　　 
　　斯凱看看了德斯嘿嘿的陰笑了起來，「願意爲您效勞，老板，德斯先生，跟我來吧！」 
　　 
　　「你們去吧，我要去看看下面那群瘋子了。」 
　　 
　　斯凱愣了一下「老板，有個事得象你彙報一下，前幾天要不是我叫他們去了死亡沙漠實驗，自由城也許就被蒸發了！天知道他們又弄出了什麽！」 
　　 
　　我想了想，「好，我去看看，你去爲他『洗塵』吧！」 
　　 
　　「是，老板。走吧！德斯先生。」然後便拖着德斯走了出去。 
　　 
　　我剛剛走到地下室的暗門處，就聽到外面傳來德斯的慘叫聲：「啊！該死的痞子龍，這是九級的水龍之怒啊！該死啊！」 
　　 
　　無奈的搖了搖頭，我的屬下啊，怎麽都有些，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　走進暗門，乘坐一架電梯向地下落去，當電梯們開啓的時候，我望裡頭走去。 
　　 
　　經過了數到關卡的檢查，終於到了這群瘋子的實驗室。 
　　 
　　看著這些忙碌的研究者，我心裏有點鬱悶，想要見自己的手下，先是過了那麽多關卡，到了目的地又沒有人理我。　　 
　　這個老板做的鬱悶呀‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　看著一群投入的科學家，我也只有坐在一張空閒的椅子上等了。 
　　 
　　終於，領頭的那個傢伙看到了我，一臉驚喜的向我走來，「老板，您什麽時候來的。」 
　　 
　　我無奈的看了他一會，「半個小時了，羅本先生。」 
　　 
　　羅本尴尬的撓了撓頭笑著說到：「不好意思，老板。是否需要我叫他們過來見你？」他指了指其他的研究人員 
　　 
　　「不用了，對了聽斯凱說你們差點炸掉自由城？」 
　　 
　　「老板，您不會想到的，我們要就出了一個裝置！我們叫他毀滅裝置，他可以將一個地區的原子排序打亂，導致地區‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「好了，不要和我說你們那些專業術語，你們很強哦！加油！」 
　　 
　　「是的！老板。我們會努力地！」 
　　 
　　「恩，好了，我走了。」 
　　 
　　當我走出實驗室的暗門，我鬆了一口氣自言自語到：「唉！終於能休息一會了。茶樓茶樓，我來了‧‧‧‧‧‧」 

　　正在我高興的時候只聽到有人在喊：「老板！有人找你！」 
　　 
　　我的笑容瞬間凝固，然後無奈的向著發出聲音的地方走去。心裏咒罵這：「賊老天！我沒惹你吧！」 
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
呼呼，第三章完成，好累
剛剛打的第三張電腦給卡的更新了一下刷掉了，郁悶
白白打了一個小時，這個是從打的．．．．．
暫時的各種介紹：

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    新人物：德斯，夜貓族，現任輪回的執事之一。組織所有暗殺任務。與裂天同時加入輪回，同樣痛恨教廷，信奉冥神。
　　羅本：人族，科學家，由於國家對他研究經費的不滿，更多的是國家不支持他的實驗，很冷落他，於是被我撿了個便宜，在一個偶然的機會中認識並以大量的資金與實驗器材招攬過來！而且買一贈Ｎ的帶來了一隊研究人員。搞的我半年內都在僞造大量科學家失蹤的“真相”

　　輪回各種“業務”：明殺：處於對組織內圍殺手的信任，而開放的獨一無二的業務！雇主可以申請在指定的時間殺死目標，並且大肆宣傳，讓目標在經曆過恐慌之後死掉。不過費用“稍高”
　　暗殺：這個不難理解，只是最普通的刺殺，外圍殺手也可參加。
　　滅魂：費用最高的雇傭，可以應雇主要求滅殺掉目標的一切家族成員。如果雇主需要，只須增加一筆巨額傭金，可以在三年內使目標身敗名裂，最後目標失去一切，包括他的生命（當然，以上都是要符合實際點的人，你讓我們去刺殺上帝？
　　至於毀滅裝置原版是紅色警戒３中升陽帝國的超級武器之一。攻擊力強，覆蓋面積廣，超喜歡的說！所以將其搬上小說！具體原理》．．．．．．我真的不知道．．．．．．（我很愛玩紅警３的，有興趣的讀者可以加我即時，有時間談論一下哦～

----------


## 影曲

槍枝走私感覺像黑黨做的www

"九級的水龍之怒"這是魔法還是物品的名稱？

進步空間還有很多：3

----------


## 冥月

啊咧~
水龍之怒~恩 是個魔法啦~
（手下要強哦~）
至於軍火買賣 純粹是個人愛好了 呼呼~（不要叫槍支走私！這是個很神聖的職業！怎麽能和走私挂上邊呢 嘿嘿~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

排版可以再稍微修飾一下，這樣看下來眼睛好累，

黑手黨走私槍械似乎很常見阿，不過怎沒走私毒品勒??(炸

話說當殺手真的是最好賺錢的職業，

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

啊咧啊咧~
謝謝您的觀看~
至於排版問題........
我呢 呃 頭腦很混亂的 總是搞不清楚一些事情 唉 各位對不起了（不是借口 真的
至於毒品 那個東西和販賣人口這些害人的東西冥我可是不沾的哦（軍火買賣不算麽！！
還要謝謝您的觀看 我會繼續努力的~

----------


## 冥月

當我鬱悶的走到了會客室的時候，讓我更加鬱悶的事情發生了，不！應該說是憤怒。 
　　 
　　只見風晨正愁眉苦臉的站在沙發邊上，而一個老頭正嚴肅的坐在了沙發上。 
　　 
　　一臉高傲神情，然人看見後升起一種殺掉他的沖動。 
　　 
　　而且，他還算是我的一個老熟人啊，的確夠熟的，我做夢都想滅掉的人啊‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　迅速的將情緒隱藏起來依然是一臉微笑：「喲，塵心道長。呵，別來無恙？」 
　　 
　　塵心用眼睛撇了我一眼，輕蔑的指了指我的手下。 
　　 
　　我愣了一下，忍住心中的怒火，對手下們說：「你們先出去吧，老先生有些事和我說。」 
　　 
　　他們遲疑了一下，恭敬的走了出去。 
　　 
　　「好了，塵心道長，有什麽事？說吧。」 
　　 
　　「哼，不急不急，你的運氣還真好啊，你是遇到了什麽奇遇？廢掉了修爲既然還可以化形，老道我佩服的緊啊。」 
　　 
　　「這就不是您能管的了吧，請說正事吧。」盡管心裏已經翻江倒海，但是依然要做出鎮定的神情，勉強壓住了心中的殺意，但是還是有些殺氣溢了出去。 
　　 
　　「哼，殺氣？就憑你現在，也想殺我？雖然不知道你用什麽方法恢複了化形，但是你的修爲可是沒有了一點哦，你！現在只是個普通人一樣的廢物！」 
　　 
　　「塵心你不要太過分！」風晨怒了：「我告訴你，我是看在國家的份上才帶你來的，你不要在這裏說三道四，如果他不願意幫我們，我看你回去怎麽交代，還有！我告訴你，我絕對不允許你侮辱我的朋友！」 
　　 
　　塵心老頭突然驚訝的看著風晨：「朋友？你和這個屠城的妖孽是朋友？我會去一定要好的和你師傅說說！太不象話了，還有就憑他現在這樣子，哼，他敢不幫忙？我一根手指就可以將它化爲灰燼！」 
　　 
　　我平靜的對風晨說：「晨，不要與這種人講道理，在他們眼裏，呵，人和妖獸是不存在友情的，你只需要站在旁邊，我和他說就可以了。」 
　　 
　　「哼哼，你還蠻識時務的，那時如果不是一些人給你求情我一定會替天行道除掉你這個妖孽，這次你的表現好點要不然我定然會除掉你！」 
　　 
　　「你，找我到底是什麽事？快說吧。」 
　　 
　　「我們命令你，發動你所能發動的一切力量去找一個人，一個虎人，他盜取了我們國家的機密文件！我們懷疑他就在自由城，你必須去幫我們找到他。明白麽？」 
　　 
　　「這個，有點難哦，還有，你們只是懷疑不是麽？」 
　　 
　　「哼，不管怎麽樣，你就給我們找就是了，廢話那麽多幹什麽？」 
　　 
　　聽了這麽不客氣的話，脾氣再好也會發飙的，這是來請人幫忙麽？　 
　　 
　　「哼，我要是不幫呢？」 
　　 
　　「不幫？嘿嘿，你敢麽？我不會先殺掉你的，我會讓你只經曆過屬下，朋友，親人一個一個死去的感覺後，我才會殺掉你」 
　　 
　　「你這樣還有資格做一門的長老，我真替同道爲你感到羞恥！」風晨真的忍不住了，然後轉頭對我說：「抱歉了，我沒想到這個家夥是這個樣子，真對不起冥．」 
　　 
　　「你居然對一個妖孽說抱歉？看來真的要讓你師傅罰你面壁幾年了，如果必要，應該也廢掉你的修爲！」 
　　 
　　風晨愣了愣：「哼，那你就去試試，冥，抱歉，我先走了！」 
　　 
　　我沒有說話只是看著塵心，笑了起來：「你先回去吧，告訴我你的住址，我想明白後，會去找你的。」 
　　 
　　「哼，希望你能想明白。」隨後，仰著頭，目中無人的闖了出去。 
　　 
　　他走出去後，斯凱走了進來：「老板，用不用我們去」隨後做了一個抹脖子的動作。 
　　 
　　「不用，你們不是對手。讓我靜一靜。不要衝動！你們去就是送死！」 
　　 
　　說罷，我走出會議室，斯凱看這我快速的離開，對著德斯說：「你說老板會忍麽？」 
　　 
　　德斯露出了少有的嚴肅：「斯凱，你來的比我和裂天晚的多，快點給裂天打電話叫他過來，你只需要和他說獵魂就可以了，如果沒猜錯，今天晚上就要出事了，搞不好，自由城將會不複存在。」 
　　 
　　斯凱愣了一下飛快的去給裂天打電話果然，只說了一句獵魂，就聽到了那邊的掛機聲。 
　　 
　　斯凱疑惑的問道：「獵魂？是什麽？」 
　　 
　　德斯有點恐懼的說道：「老板的代號就冥月知道吧？」 
　　 
　　斯凱鬱悶的說道：「廢話！」 
　　 
　　德斯鎮定了一下說道：「我看你也來了很久了，也對老板很忠心，和你說吧，不要告訴別人，老板在夏國的時候，叫幻月，但是由於是次子在加上某些關係，並沒有受到家人的關心，家人的關心都轉移到了他哥的身上，時間長了，精神上肯定會出一些問題如果不是他哥哥幻炎對他很好，我估計老板早就瘋了。而且他的父親居然想將他培訓成一個完全的戰爭機器！天啊，那是一個父親能做出的事情麽？太可怕了，他給年紀還小的老板下了一個可以說是詛咒的東西，攝魂之眼但那只是最初級的，誰也沒想到隨著時間的加劇，以及某些不知明的的原因，那個詛咒進化了。最初只是看到他的眼睛，就會被吸引住，時間長了，靈魂就會變成老板的能量，可是老板不知道發什麽神經，將兩只眼睛的詛咒，集中到了右眼上，所以我們現在只能看到老板的左眼，但是這樣做導致詛咒變異，一點點的進化，不知道經曆了幾種蛻變，到了現在的獵魂之眼，太可怕了。」 
　　 
　　德斯突然抓住了斯凱的衣服：「你根本不知道！你沒有見過，一座城市，整整的一座城市啊！就那麽被死氣籠罩，不出一個小時，全城的生命都被吞噬了靈魂，並且都在快速的轉化爲亡靈，太可怕了，簡直是噩夢！」 
　　 
　　斯凱愣住了，德斯繼續說道：「剛剛我看到老板的右眼那邊又溢出了一絲絲的死氣，那種氣息我是不會記錯的，相信裂天馬上就到了，我估計老板快爆發了，真正的冥月。」 
　　 
　　正在德斯驚恐的述說這的時候，我正坐在臥室的沙發上愣神。 
　　 
　　「我該，怎麽辦？」我自言自語的說道 
　　 
　　「他威脅我，用我的手下，朋友，親人。我應該怎麽做？」右眼的死氣已經開始實體化。 
　　 
　　慢慢的起身，走到一面鏡子前面重複著這幾句話。 
　　 
　　過了十分鍾左右，不斷的低語終於停了下來，隨手在空中劃出一道裂縫，並抽出一柄漆黑長刀，刀柄處是幾個重合的齒輪。 
　　 
　　對這鏡子中的自己，我露出了一絲的冷笑，長刀上突然爆發出濃厚的死氣，齒輪也開始緩緩的轉了起來，越轉越快．．．．． 
　　 
　　「呵呵，嘿嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧幹掉他們。」 
　　 
　　樓下的德斯突然渾身一軟，發出了一聲呻吟：「糟了！」 
　　 
　　撫摸著那柄長刀我微笑著說道：「夥計，好久不見了。懷念，那靈魂的味道麽，修士的靈魂，他們的元嬰，天啊，太美好了，真懷念那個味道，嘿嘿，今天我們又要去狩獵了，高興麽？」刀身輕震「嘿，好吧，那我們就出發吧，嘿嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」劃出一道空間裂縫，緩緩的走了進去，「就讓你，再多活一會吧，呵呵‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　我剛走進裂縫，裂天和德斯便沖進了臥室的大門，看著慢慢合攏的空間裂縫裂天焦急的喊道：「糟了，他走了，我還是來晚一步，德斯！你知道老板會去哪麽，喂，你這個樣子怎麽去攔住老板啊！」 
　　 
　　看這德斯渾身發抖的樣子，裂天生氣的說道。 
　　 
　　德斯閉上眼睛，隨後說道：「自由賓館，老板一定會去那裏！那個老頭就住在那！抱歉，剛剛我失態了。」 
　　 
　　裂天二話不說跳出窗子，飛快的向自由賓館奔去．．．．． 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
唉～　　各位抱歉了昨天因爲時間沒有安排好，沒有更新，而等到今天，真是不好意思了。
在這裏向喜歡我的文章的各位陪個不是了，對不起

不過～今天更新了呼～
下面，新增介紹！！！！

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    　　塵心：夏國星辰宗的長老，實力在中上流，爲人小肚雞腸，曾經添油加醋，陷害冥月，是廢掉冥月修爲的罪魁禍首，但是他的嘴，可以給任何人毀滅他的權利，不是麽？
　　幻炎：冥月的親哥哥，長子，由於家裏的親人對冥月的行爲，令他更加關心這個弟弟，也許他是冥月在夏國唯一在乎的人吧
　　

　　獵魂之眼：變異後的詛咒，看到這只眼睛的人會被飛快的抽出靈魂，並且轉變爲忠誠的亡靈生物。變異能力：可以令物質分解後重組，組成一個新生物質，甚至可以分解人的腦部，再重組，並改變一些記憶。但是爲什麽說這是一種很混蛋的一種詛咒呢？靈魂抽取是無差別攻擊，無法停止，只要是看到眼睛，無論被詛咒者願意與否，目標的靈魂都會被抽取後吞噬。

----------


## 冥月

第五章：屠戮時刻
　　
當裂天趕到自由賓館的時候，整座大樓已經被灰蒙蒙的死氣所籠罩，裏面傳來陣陣哀嚎。 
　　 
　　而身爲夜貓的德斯，對靈魂特別敏感，他聽到的已經是讓人悸動的靈魂哭泣了。 
　　 
　　德斯又露出了驚恐的表情，裂天看了一眼，回頭給了他一拳：「喂，快點布陣，攔下死氣，賓館一起圈在裏面吧。快點！在過一會就蔓延出來了！」 
　　 
　　德斯搖了搖頭邊開始飛快的配合裂天布置防禦陣了。 
　　 
　　賓館裏面．．．．． 
　　 
　　空氣中彌漫著灰色的死氣，客房中的哀嚎聲已經漸漸的轉變成了垂死的呻吟，但是那些已經死去的人，卻是在顫抖。 
　　沒錯是在顫抖著，手指也在不斷的律動，仿佛正在適應環境的某種新生命．．．．．． 
　　 
　　塵心老道的房間中當然也不例外，他現在正一邊抵抗死氣的入侵，一邊怒目看向面前的白衣青年，但是又不敢直視青年的視線。並在嘴裏大聲咒罵：「該死的妖孽，我就知道你會來找我！好啊，居然又使用這只眼睛了麽？你又想屠城了對吧！該死的家夥，卑鄙無視，雖然我不能看見你的表情，但是我想你一定是一臉的滿足對吧！這麽久沒殺人了對吧！你這個妖孽！我一定要替天行道，殺了你這個孽畜！」 
　　 
　　沒錯，站在他眼前的就是我。 
　　遮住眼睛的劉海已經被撥到了一旁，露出了那只從沒人見過的眼睛，那只令人恐懼的眼睛卻不是那麽可怕依然是雪白的眼球上映出黑色的瞳孔，不過那瞳孔呈漩渦形就好象是一個漆黑的黑洞一樣的旋轉著，給人一種深不見底的感覺，冰冷但卻不可怕甚至有些帥氣。 
　　 
　　但是卻沒有人見過這並不可怕的眼球。 
　　 
　　是啊，的確沒有人見過，見過的人，都被吞噬了靈魂。 
　　 
　　但是他們能在臨死前看到這只眼睛也算沒白死了。 
　　 
　　「嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧那你就過來殺我呀‧‧‧‧‧‧我等你哦。但是你有這個實力麽？你有這個勇氣麽？一個連對手的眼睛都不敢直視的懦夫居然還敢妄稱殺掉對手，真是可悲啊‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「哼，你也就是那只眼睛還有點用處，其他的你一無是處，還妄想用激將法來引我去看你那罪惡的眼睛？」 
　　 
　　「呃？你也不傻嘛！」 
　　 
　　「你‧‧‧‧‧‧」塵心擡頭怒視著我的眼睛，隨後眼神轉爲驚恐‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「白癡！」突然一個聲音響起，隨後一道人影將三魂悠悠七魄蕩蕩的塵心撞開一邊，並隨手丟了一道防禦法陣過去抵禦死氣，然後人影轉過身來，對我笑道：「月，好久不見了，最近過的怎麽樣？」 
　　 
　　熟悉的黑色長發，熟悉的黑色風衣，這個熟悉的人影居然能令失控的我再次用劉海遮住右眼，然後同樣的笑了起來，不過，那笑容卻是有些苦澀。 
　　 
　　「哥，你來了。」 
　　 
　　「是啊，小子，我要是不來‧‧‧‧‧‧」他踢了踢昏迷的塵心一腳「這個白癡的靈魂可就被你小子給吃了，那家那邊的那些老雜碎還不鬧翻天呀？」 
　　 
　　我愣了一下，周圍的死氣又濃了一分，「你是來救他的？」 
　　 
　　幻炎感受著周圍死氣的變化，又看了一眼地上的塵心隨後點了點頭：「沒錯，是來救他的，月，冷靜一點如果你殺了他，對我們家族會造成很大的麻煩！」 
　　 
　　我愣愣的看著幻炎，隨後低下頭：「哥，你知道麽？如果不是因爲你，我不會冒著危險將雙眼的詛咒融合，也不會去將那座城市屠戮。家族？我沒有家，但是我只有一個親人，那就是你啊。沒有體會過父母的愛。沒有叔叔，姑姑的關心。家裏的所有人全部只把我看做一台機械，一台爲家族鏟平道路，爲家族接受詛咒的殺戮機器。所有人看到我都把我當做一個天災。即便父母也是，他們不只不敢直視我的雙眼，甚至連看都不看我，那種感覺，您沒體會過。我從小到大，只記得只有一個人關心我，只有一個人在我孤單的時候靠近我，也只有那麽一個人，敢直視我的眼睛，雖然差點爲此喪命。但是，哥。你恢複後那句話我可是一直記得哦。你還記得麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎愣了一下，眼中居然泛起了一絲霧氣：「是啊，記得不過那是實話哦，那只眼睛真的很漂亮，那是我第一次看到了親弟弟的面貌呢。真是諷刺啊，親兄弟，在一起１２年卻還不知道弟弟長的什麽樣子。」 
　　 
　　「從那次只後，我一只記得你說過的這句話。呵呵，我融合詛咒是爲了什麽？就是爲了你能看到我的臉啊！哥，求你了，讓我殺了他吧，我真的不能放棄這段仇恨。如果你害怕那邊的麻煩，你可以和我住在一起呀。」我猛的擡頭對幻炎說道。 
　　 
　　幻炎愣了一下，搖了搖頭。 
　　 
　　我突然感到心中一陣疼痛：「就爲了那個所謂的家？」 
　　 
　　「月！父親現在很內疚你知道‧‧‧‧‧‧」幻炎對我說道。 
　　 
　　「別和我提那個混蛋。哥，你也要棄我而去麽？」 
　　 
　　「說什麽傻話！我是你哥哥！如果我無視你這個弟弟的話，那時我還會關心你？」 
　　 
　　「那麽請你讓開吧。」 
　　「這，不行啊！月，你哥我是有苦衷的，我真的放不下家人啊。」 
　　「．．．．．．這樣啊，呵呵，對了對了，我想到讓你能一直陪著我又能殺掉這個混蛋的辦法了，呵呵就這麽辦，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎本能的感覺有點不妙：「月，你‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　沒有等他說完，我緩緩的擡起頭並慢慢的幻化成獸人的狀態：「人形的我不是你的對手，哥，只有這種形態，才能打敗你吧，那樣就可以得到你們的靈魂了，吞噬掉你，你就可以一直陪着我了，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」右眼的劉海被氣流吹來，露出的黑色漩渦形的瞳孔也變成了血紅色 。 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧哥，不要抵抗，呵呵，哈‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　賓館裏大量房客被轉化爲亡靈，並在爲新主人的瘋狂嘶吼。 
　　 
　　「月，你瘋了麽？」幻炎吃驚的說 。 
　　 
　　「哈，我是瘋了，我瘋透了，我要毀滅一切，你放心，哥，你會見證到這一切的，哈哈‧‧‧‧‧‧」我狂笑著對他吼道，但是眼中卻不受控制的滑落一行無奈的淚水。 

　　「接招吧，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎看了看也從裂縫中抽出一柄血紅的長刀：「來吧，我們多久沒切磋了呢？」 
　　 
　　我看了看他「這，不是切磋！」 
　　 
　　幻炎無奈的搖了搖頭：「可憐的小子，在我眼裏，我與你的戰鬥，始終都是兄弟之間的切磋而已。」 
　　 
　　心中又猛然一痛：「不要說廢話，開始吧！」 
　　 
　　我的心中卻在彷徨：「真的要這樣麽？可是現在的我，控制不了了呢。哥，抱歉了。你不會是我的對手。」 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
诶～　
把昨天的補上了　嘿嘿～
今天情緒有點不對，寫的可能有點偏激或者亂七八糟．．．．．．
嘿嘿～

----------


## 冥月

自由賓館外．．．．．． 
　　 
　　裂天和德斯的防禦陣法已經完成，正看著霧氣籠罩著的賓館不斷的發著牢騷。 
　　 
　　德斯郁悶的說道：「這下可好，自由賓館變成自由殡儀館了，唉，裂天，你倒是說話啊，一會老板出來了我們要怎麽辦，天啊，我可不想和那個瘋子打一場！」 
　　 
　　裂天沒有出聲，只是皺著眉頭看著自由賓館上空那數十道不斷凝聚的雷電。隔了一會才緩緩的說道：「不對！老板的冥雷九爆只有九道冥雷，現在天上卻又１８道啊，而且老板的冥雷是灰色的，那幾道雷是紫色的呀。德斯，你在外面看著，我進去看看！」 
　　 
　　德斯愣了一下，然後瘋狂的對這裂天沖進賓館的背影叫道：「你，你幹嘛去送死啊，喂，快點回‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　話還沒說完１８道冥雷齊齊的轟在了賓館上，裂天也被沖擊波吹來回，整座自由賓館轟然倒塌，露出了正在交鋒的２個“人”。 
　　 
　　幻炎也幻化成了獸人的狀態，此時正笑著說：「行啊，小子冥雷九爆練得不錯呀。」 
　　 
　　我也對他說道：「但是你還是比我要強上那麽一分不是麽？畢竟，這招是你偷偷教給我的。」 
　　 
　　幻炎頓了一下：「但是你還是戰勝不了我，不是麽？我連這個形態的控火能力都沒有使用，不過，話說回來，你的能力是什麽呢？」 
　　 
　　我又笑了起來：「你會知道的，嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　這時德斯和裂天正愣愣的看這我們兩個，德斯有些磕巴的說：「那個是，老板？應該是了，那件風衣我是不會認錯的。那他對面的人是誰啊？老板到底是什麽啊？喂！裂天」 
　　 
　　裂天沒有答話，只是靜靜的看著兩個人的對決，半晌才說道：「那個傢伙，應該是他哥了，看這個樣子，這個還不是他們的原貌。如果我沒猜錯，老板應該就是傳說中的冥狼了。那個恐怖的物種。他們的三種形態有兩種不是本體但是都各有各的天賦能力一個形態一種，他們的本體則是所有天賦的集合然後再加上一種天賦能力，有些血統優秀的冥狼天生就擁有空間天賦，使他們可以在冥界的空間中開啓裂縫而來到人界直接的吞噬靈魂，畢竟這裏的靈魂要比冥界的靈魂質量好的多了。冥狼之間的戰鬥，很少見呢，看看吧‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　裂天身爲狼人，當然對於和自己有所關聯的生物感興趣，在一個偶然的機會他曾經見到過冥狼的介紹，於是才能看出來。 
　　 
　　而我們這邊的戰鬥已經是異常的激烈了，青色的冥火夾雜著紫色的冥雷呼嘯著向我飛來。 
　　 
　　「注意了哦，我要用我的控火能力了‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿，隨便，既然你用這個。難道我就沒有麽？」 
　　 
　　之見幻炎發出的冥火距離我只有五米左右的時候，速度突然減緩，並且慢慢停止。 
　　 
　　幻炎這回真的驚訝了：「時間麽？千年難得一遇呀‧‧‧‧‧‧我居然可以見到，月，你真令我大開眼界呀‧‧‧‧‧‧看來這次我危險了呢，不知道是什麽程度的時間控制呢？」 
　　 
　　「只是晝夜的瓶頸罷了，始終無法突破。」就好像是真正的兄弟切磋一樣，談論起了能力，要是對待敵人，可是萬萬不能這樣做呀‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「唉，來吧來吧，讓我看看我們族最可怕的天賦吧！」 
　　 
　　「如你所願，你會看到的。」 
　　 
　　說罷，便都提刀衝向了對方：「看看你的刀法是否退步了，月。」 
　　 
　　「放心，我每天都在練習，不會讓你失望的，倒是你，放棄了遠程攻擊，和我近戰啊。你不害怕時間麽？」我疑惑的說道。 
　　 
　　「見識見識，據說這個天賦可以使自己的時間流速加快，造成攻擊速度的提升，以及時間延遲和時間凝滯，就讓我見識下吧。」吃力的擋住一刀，他依然淡定的說道。 
　　 
　　「時間凝滯？哪那麽容易，我估計我放出那招，我也要躺上幾天了」又刁鑽的揮出一刀，我笑著對他說道。 
　　 
　　「哈，這才正常嘛，要不然豈不是太可怕了」擋住了這一刀，幻炎笑道。 
　　 
　　「嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧不過如果能夠達到四季的級別，只要我願意可以用三次這招」突然加快自己周身的時間流速，一刀劈象措手不及的幻炎，在他持刀的手臂上留下了一道傷痕。 
　　 
　　雙方不約而同的停止了攻擊，「的確夠可怕，我終於見識到了，你爲什麽停手？」 
　　 
　　「我不會直接殺了你的，再看我最後一眼吧，放心，在你體會靈魂抽離的痛苦之前我會一刀解決你的。」我笑著說道。 
　　 
　　幻炎一臉無奈的說道：「唉‧‧‧‧‧‧也好，弟弟夠強了，不用我再罩著你了，呵。死就死吧」 
　　 
　　我突然覺得精神有點恍惚，眼前出現了塵封已久的記憶碎片：「唉，那時候只有你能給我帶來家的溫暖呢，記得你第一次偷偷見我的時候給我帶來的東西麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎突然笑了，完全無視死亡的恐懼，就好像平常和弟弟一起談天說地的時候：「是啊，我記得是一袋方便麵吧，唉，虧我還和你說這是人界的特産，很少見的，到人界久了我才發現，原來．．．唉。」 
　　 
　　我也笑了起來：「是啊，方便麵。」 
　　 
　　幻炎想了想：「對了，這次來我給你帶了一個東西，你走的太匆忙落在家裏，我給你帶來了。」 
　　 
　　我皺起眉頭開始回憶我有什麽遺失在家裏。 
　　 
　　直到幻炎掏出那個東西，那是一枚戒指上面刻畫著一輪藍色的彎月。突然覺得心頭一震：「這個‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎撫摸著自己手上戴著的那枚刻著紫色太陽的戒指笑著說道：「是啊，還記得麽？當時我叫那個傢伙幫忙打這兩枚戒指的時候，那傢伙看到你死活都不給咱們打這個。到最後還是你逼著他打的呢，那傢伙的表情，真搞笑啊。頭都不敢擡的站在那，哈！過來拿著，這麽重要的東西你都能落在家裏。」 
　　 
　　我腦中一片混亂，只是晃悠悠的過去接過戒指，卻沒發現已經距離幻炎很近了。 
　　 
　　「你還是沒有徹底的忘記我們原來的生活呀，觸動著麽大？給我很大的機會哦‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「！」我一愣，心叫糟。 
　　 
　　果然幻炎一道封印術直接拍在我胸口上。 
　　 
　　「小子，還很嫩哦，唉這個封印術只是暫時封印住你力量的沒什麽副作用的，明天就差不多解開了，冷靜冷靜再和我敘敘舊吧！」 
　　 
　　由於封印術的原因，根本無力支撐幻形，所以慢慢的變回了冥狼的本體一臉惱怒的盯著幻炎最後無奈的用爪子把用劉海遮住右眼說道：「這麽多年了你還是那麽陰，好了好了，再也不理你了。」 
　　 
　　幻炎看我冷靜下來：「嘿嘿一笑，我要是不陰險點，怎麽治的了你這個小混蛋啊。唉？老匹夫呢？」 
　　 
　　我嘿嘿一笑：「你以爲我還是原來那個毫無心機的小孩麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎無奈的看著已經被一群亡靈撕扯的破破爛爛的塵心：「唉，小子你害的我回不去家了哦。你得安排我的夥食和住宿。」 
　　 
　　我看著他愣了一下：「哥，你留在這？」 
　　 
　　他衝過來沖我的頭拍了一下：「廢話，老頭都死了，我可不想回去面壁。告訴你，小子，都是你害的！」 

　　隨後一把給我提了起來：「那邊那兩個是你手下吧，走吧走吧，讓他們叫車過來接你。」 
　　 
　　我笑著回答：「保證完成你的住宿和夥食問題，嘿嘿！」 
　　 
　　「哼，那就好。」隨後將我夾在腋下一邊向著發呆的裂天他們走去一邊大喊：「喂！那邊那兩個家夥，你們是月的手下麽？，快去叫輛車來！」 
　　 
　　感受著幻炎的體溫，鼻子突然有些發酸：「親人的感覺麽？沒想到我還能感受到。」 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
呼～第六章結束～～～～
放假又延長了，食堂萬歲！！！！
　　　　
新介紹！！

　　


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    冥界：就是亡靈們的聚集地，死者在這裏輪回，資質好一些的可以被留在冥界。不過由於地獄與天堂的人搶“生意”　冥界的發展目前很不樂觀．．．．．

冥狼：冥界的本土種族之一，天生的死靈法師，血統優秀的冥狼甚至可以擁有空間的天賦。並且有三種形態，每種都有不同的天賦，是一個很可怕的種族，由於冥界靈魂過少，並且靈魂質量比較從前差了很多，於是許多強大的冥狼都跑到人界來做“靈魂剪徑者”也就是搶劫本應飛向天堂活墮入地獄的靈魂，而且剛剛死亡的人靈魂力量沒有經過消散，很純淨，是冥狼們最喜歡的食物

----------


## 冥月

第七章：短暫的休息？
　　
　　裂天和德斯在一旁愣著，直到幻炎見叫了幾聲沒反應鬱悶的揮手擊碎防禦陣的時候才反應過來，只是愣愣的看著我，許久德斯才開口：「老‧‧‧‧‧‧老板？」 
　　 
　　我鬱悶對他說道的說：「你們不是一直在一旁看麽？還廢話那麽多！告訴你們，回去後，我要是看到誰知道了這件事，我就‧‧‧‧‧‧就‧‧‧‧‧‧靠，再議！這次阻止死氣蔓延的事‧‧‧‧‧‧多謝你們了。」 
　　 
　　說實話，還真不忍心對這群手下造成什麽傷害，當然，別人就更不允許了。 
　　 
　　「好了好了，先去你們的據點吧。你小子應該有車吧？不要告訴我你搞了幾年的軍火連輛像樣的車都沒有？」幻炎有些戲谑的說道。 
　　 
　　我愣了一下：「開什麽玩笑！我們會沒有車，你要什麽車盡管開．．．．．．」 
　　 
　　幻炎嘿嘿一笑：「好啊，那我明天就去看看都有什麽車咯，喂，別哭喪個臉呀。」 
　　 
　　磨蹭了好久，卻發現我們距離我們的車很遠，短時間內根本沒辦法到達。我不理幻炎一臉好笑，尴尬的對德斯說：「德斯，去叫輛出租車。」 
　　 
　　幻炎終於忍不住了，爆發出一陣狂笑：「啊哈！月，你這幾年都幹什麽了？難道你只是組建了一個不盈利的俱樂部麽？還有你走私的是玩具槍？哈哈‧‧‧‧‧‧出租車，咳！唉‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　沒辦法，我只有紅著臉，把頭扭了過去：「放我下來，你不知道很熱麽？裂天，電話給我。」 
　　 
　　裂天愣了愣，掏出電話正想遞過來，頓了一下：「城主，你要給誰打電話用不用我幫你？」隨後指了指我的爪子。 
　　 
　　看著我咬牙切齒的樣子，裂天飛快的把手機遞了過來，卻又愣住了，然後將手機放在地上，擺正，退到旁邊。 
　　 
　　幻炎已經被笑的肚子抽筋了，還是在那邊不停的笑邊笑邊說：「月，你的手下真稱職啊，恩，佩服佩服！」 
　　 
　　直接無視掉幻炎，看著面前擺正的手機，無奈的按了起來。用爪子來按真的超不方便，連續按錯了十次，再加上幻炎笑到躺在地上的樣子，我做出了一個重大的決定！長痛不如短痛，將手機叼起來遞給裂天：「裂天，你給那個墮天之翼打個電話，然後把手機給我。」 
　　 
　　「噗，哈哈！月啊，認命了？」幻炎再次笑倒 ‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　裂天撥通了電話，又將電話放在了地上。我也沒心思追究了，等著電話的接通。 
　　 
　　許久電話終於接通了：「喂，誰啊？半夜的打電話。」 
　　 
　　「你是不是法克？」 
　　 
　　「沒錯，你是？」 
　　 
　　「我是冥月，有件事情要麻煩你一下。」 
　　 
　　「哦？你還有事情要我幫忙？肯定不是什麽容易的事。我不幹！」 
　　 
　　「下次你再來賣軍火給你打九五折，再免費送你三十枝ＲＧ７。」 
　　 
　　「．．．．．．好吧，你可以說了。」 
　　 
　　「你就叫人在電視上發布宣言，就說你們要炸掉自由賓館就可以了。」 
　　 
　　「就這麽簡單？」 
　　 
　　「沒錯，就這麽簡單。」 
　　 
　　「好，這事我幹了。」 
　　 
　　結束通話：「 裂天，去做點假象，要現場像是被ＴＮＴ炸過一樣，做的像點。」 
　　 
　　「包在我身上。」 
　　 
　　這時德斯打來了電話，我們車已經開過來了，因爲坐出租車對於一個做軍火生意的人的影響實在是太．．． 
　　 
　　無視後面的轟鳴聲，與幻炎鑽進車裏，便向著夏城駛去。 
　　 
　　司機回頭看了看：「老板，怎麽把頭發染成黑色的了？」 
　　 
　　幻炎愣住，德斯幫忙說道：「啊，這是老板的哥哥，老板有事暫時不在。」 
　　 
　　「這樣啊，我還以爲是老板呢，太像了哪。」司機感歎道。 
　　 
　　「行了卡本，專心開你的車，別撞了。」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿，就是你被香蕉皮滑到，我也不會出車禍的，這個你放心。」 
　　 
　　「切。」德斯不滿的嘟囔了一聲。 
　　 
　　過了半小時，終於回到了夏城。 
　　 
　　領著幻炎來到我的臥室：「目前沒有空閒房間了，你先就睡地上吧！」 
　　 
　　幻炎看了看我：「小子，趁機報複我啊？不用不用，其實我不用睡地上的，你看，床那麽大，你現在那麽小，擠一擠吧。」 
　　 
　　鬱悶看了看他，我發飙一樣的將床上的被子扯了下來：「我睡地上可以了吧！」 
　　 
　　幻炎也好唔表示的躺在了床上：「唔‧‧‧‧‧‧真舒服！」 
　　 
　　鬱悶的一夜呀 ‧‧‧‧‧‧ 

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
第７章結束，呼呼昨天又出去玩了．
沒有更新啊～　郁悶
而且昨天晚上喝多了，直到這章完成的時候頭還在痛．
诶～

----------


## 冥月

第八章：
　　
    清晨，解除了封印的我看了看窗外：「唔啊‧‧‧‧‧‧又是個美好的清晨‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　猛然醒悟，又回頭看了看蒙頭大睡的幻炎。「除了一些不和諧因素外‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　無奈的搖了搖頭，走出臥室前抄起一只枕頭猛的砸向幻炎：「還睡！都幾點啦！你難道不知道清晨的靈魂最好吃嘛！不要裝沒聽到！可惡，你不走我走了！還要捉一些靈魂去給死靈茶施肥呢。」 
　　 
　　這時候幻炎才慢悠悠的坐了起來，但是卻一點都沒有剛剛睡醒的狼的樣子。「死靈茶？在哪裏弄的？那東西沒記錯的話只有冥界才有那麽一點點，你在哪裏弄到的！」 
　　 
　　給了他一個大大的白眼：「自己種的唄，廢話真多。」 
　　 
　　幻炎一臉正氣淩然的說：「好！我和你去捉靈魂，不過那茶．．．．．．」 
　　 
　　我鬱悶的說：「好，給你喝還不行麽？反正也不少。」 
　　 
　　幻炎又一愣：「不少？你弄錯了吧，月，那東西冥界都很稀少。」 
　　 
　　「新死的靈魂都比較純淨。」我無奈的說道：「我真懷疑你到底是不是冥狼，難道你是死靈犬？」 
　　 
　　「去你的，小混蛋‧‧‧‧‧‧」幻炎惱怒的說道。 
　　 
　　「好了好了，要走了，不然就不新鮮了．．．．．」 
　　 
　　走出臥室，門口站崗的小弟愣住了，但是還是對著我說：「老板。」 
　　 
　　「恩，最近有什麽事麽？」 
　　 
　　「老板，查理昨天來電話說今天中午他會到茶樓等您，他最近有一次大動作，需要一些軍火。」 
　　 
　　「好，我知道了。」 
　　 
　　走出夜總會，駕著悍馬駛向山區，一般的人死後靈魂都會選擇在山區活動，陽光稀少，空氣也不錯，那裏的靈魂要比城市裏的純淨的多。 
　　 
　　真不知道靈魂能不能感覺到空氣狀況？ 
　　 
　　看著漫山遍野的死靈球‧‧‧‧‧‧我有點無奈的說：「搞什麽，今天死了多少人呀，怎麽這麽多‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎也鬱悶的說道：「給我一種冥界才有的感覺。」 
　　 
　　「搞什麽，以往也沒有這麽多的，不管了，多了不是更好。」 
　　 
　　「恩，說的也是。」 
　　 
　　「好了好了，開工了！哥你帶攝魂瓶了麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎掏出一個小小的瓷瓶笑著說道：「吃飯的家夥，怎麽能扔呢？」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧好了好了開捉吧！留五隻就夠養茶的了，其他的就隨意了。」 
　　 
　　一個小時後．．．．．． 
　　 
　　「唔，不行了，月，吃不下去了。」幻炎挺著肚子無奈的說道。 
　　 
　　「吃不下去你還吃！你嘴裏那是什麽！不過‧‧‧‧‧‧呃，的確好撐啊‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　看著還有一半左右的靈魂，幻炎說道：「好多信仰聖神的人那，也有許多信仰魔神的。真奇怪，怎麽沒有多少信仰冥神的呢。」 
　　 
　　「沒辦法，冥界的人都太懶啦，要不然這屆冥神也不用四處去找我們這些流亡死神到人界來發展信仰了．．．．．．」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧說實話，你們這些流亡死神也夠鬱悶的，都退位了還要幫冥界忙前忙後。」 
　　 
　　「我就是個家族的犧牲品！你見過哪隻冥狼去做冥神的，限制太多了，還不如去盜魂呢！」 
　　 
　　「是啊‧‧‧‧‧‧如果不是你受不了做冥神而自己不幹了，加上冥神的任務，也許家族還不敢吧咱們趕到人界‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「的確，诶現在信徒根本就沒有發展多少，沒有辦法現在的信仰聖神的人太多了。死掉的靈魂都跑到了神界和魔界，只有那麽一丁點無神論者死後才會進入我們冥界呢‧‧‧‧‧‧好了好了快捉吧，把那些信仰聖神的和信仰魔神的都捉住去做肥料，其他的就算了。」 
　　 
　　「呃‧‧‧‧‧‧捉不動了，好撐啊！」 
　　 
　　「那你一會就不要喝茶！」 
　　 
　　幻炎開始瘋狂的捉起了靈魂。 
　　 
　　我心裏開始不住的哀嚎：「他真的是我哥哥麽？」 
　　 
　　又忙了一會，終於捕捉完成。看著空著懸浮著灰色的死靈球，兩個傢伙都喘了一口氣。 
　　 
　　「沒有其他信仰的靈魂了吧。」 
　　 
　　「應該沒有了。」 
　　 
　　「走吧，再晚點茶就掛掉了。」 
　　 
　　於是兩個傢伙坐著悍馬向著茶樓飛奔而去。 
　　 
　　茶樓的地下室‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　 
　　幻炎看著遍地的灰色茶樹滿眼都是小星星：「這些都是死靈茶？」 
　　 
　　我一邊把靈魂扔向茶樹，一邊說：「是啊，都是，不過你來了正好，以後給茶樹找飼料又多了個幫手，這幫傢伙能吃的很呀！」 
　　 
　　看著茶樹伸出枝條接住一個靈魂並吸收後，幻炎也深有感觸：「好像是你給它多少它們就吃掉多少。」 
　　 
　　「是啊，不過吃的越多，長的就越好哦。」 
　　 
　　當餵過茶樹之後摘下一片茶葉遞給幻炎：「喏，拿著，夏城去喝，我要去做生意了。」 
　　 
　　幻炎樂呵呵的接下茶葉「好吧，你去忙吧，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧死靈茶‧‧‧‧‧‧」隨後劃開一道空間裂縫離開了。 
　　 
　　再次無奈的搖搖頭，緩緩的向著茶樓的包廂走去，又一筆生意，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧夠累的。
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
唔　第八章結束了
這幾天事情太多了，根本沒有時間來發文，而冥的母親這幾天又因爲我姐姐到這裏來而天天的在家　所以好久沒更新．．．．
在這裏對看我的小說的讀者們抱歉嘞～

以下是新的介紹～～～

　　　　
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    神界級別介紹：聖神：神界的最高統治者，可也說是真正的神級。實力超群
　　光明神：退位的聖神，退位後將被收回聖神的信物，所以實力不及聖神，但是也是一等一的高手
　　聖王：聖神的代言人，替聖神傳達一些信息他的地位可以說是僅次於聖神，實力上等
　　再向下就是一些天使了，按招翅膀的多少來分辨級別，在這裏就不一一介紹了．．．．．．
　　魔界：魔神：魔界的最高統治者，於聖神實力無二，但是雙方是對立關係，所以經常的爭鬥不休，現在雙方正處於信徒爭奪戰中．．．．．．
　　魔尊：退位的魔神，與光明神一樣，收回魔神信物，不過有些實力超群的魔尊甚至可以超越魔神．．．．．．
　　魔王：與聖王無二，魔神的代言人
　　魔界的生物就要比神界豐富的多了。
　　比如，地獄犬啦，惡魔啦，墮落天使啦等等
　　惡魔和墮落天使同樣是用翅膀的多少來分辨級別
　　地獄犬，則是毛色的深淺。有淺入深逐步增強
　　冥界：冥神：冥界的最高統治者，實力可以用可怕來形容，冥界很少參戰，不過一旦參戰，對立的神魔一般會聯合起來抵抗冥界，不過由於冥界的人口不斷的減少，信仰也不斷的削弱，本屆冥神現在萬分苦惱呀～
　　流亡死神：退位冥神，由於冥神的選拔十分嚴格，及時是在這個冥界人口稀少的時刻。退位後的冥神依然會愛護冥界，接受一種使冥神紋路變異的詛咒，雖然沒有冥神的權利，不過少數的流亡死神要比冥神強大。
　　冥王：冥神的代言人，主管冥界的安定但是軍權卻不多
　　死神：每個冥神都會有一名副官，他們就被稱做死神，流亡死神也一樣，不過流亡死神的副官叫做離職死神．．．．．．
　　冥界的生物也不比魔界少，比如之前我的種族冥狼以及死靈犬，死亡天使等等都是冥界的本土生物。
　　冥狼在冥界很少出現，大多是在神界魔界入口出襲擊落單的靈魂或者保護者實力太弱的靈魂群一旦無法擊敗，要嘛就不出現，被發現後也會撕開空間逃回冥界。這讓神界和魔界頭痛不以
　　死靈犬就好像是人界的寵物犬一樣，每家都會擁有一些，不過，地位要比人界高出許多，他們與飼養他們的人之間都是有契約的，是一種平等契約，二非主仆關係。冥界也有飼養冥狼的，不過．．．．太少了，如果不是自願，冥狼根本不會去他人簽訂契約．．．．．．
　　死亡天使：貌似天使，他們的翅膀卻沒有羽毛，只是光禿禿的骨頭而已，不過實力也十分強悍
　　亡靈：死掉後進入冥界的靈魂。可以選擇轉生或者留在冥界
　　
　　冥界的兵種多的嚇人冥界的基本戰術也是最讓其他兩界頭痛就是無消耗的人海戰術，一個半吊子的死靈法師就能抵得上一個旅了．．．．．．．
　　不象其他兩界，兵種基本就只有那麽幾種，火拼型的戰鬥
　　最基本的骷髅兵．．．．．．．．分爲死靈法師召喚出來的以及修煉中的靈魂。
　　留在冥界的靈魂可以尋找一些枯骨組成骨架，然後逐步進化爲僵屍或者亡靈法師。
　　僵屍：已經擁有肉體，只是行動依然有些呆滯，不過異常的耐打，並且身帶屍毒，很是可怕．．．．．
　　亡靈法師：也就是初級的死靈法師，還沒有構成肉體．．．．不過已經初步掌握亡靈魔法。
　　僵屍再次進化後，便可以成問一名黑暗武士，黑暗弓手或者黑暗騎士
　　黑暗武士：單兵作戰能力非同凡響，靈敏的速度，強大的攻擊，以及耐打的肉體，爲冥界組成了一支可怕的軍隊
　　黑暗弓手：可以發出帶有死亡氣息的弓箭，穿刺能力和攻擊裏都有很大的提升，並且敵人被攻擊後死氣入體．．．．如不及時清除，後果不堪設想。不過距離有些短而已，但是由於某只冥狼經常在人界出入，帶回了幾支軍火落在了冥界，現任冥神似乎有種想要組建一支黑暗槍手的念頭。
　　黑暗騎士：騎士騎士，不騎一些東西又怎麽能叫騎士呢，強大的黑暗騎士一般會去尋找骨龍並擊敗他們贏得他們的尊敬而簽訂契約，他們就是黑暗龍騎士了．．．．．．不過由於現代科技的發達．．．．．出了一些被正宗騎士鄙視的黑暗“賽車手”．．．．．他們不去尋找夢魇，而是按照自己生前的記憶來用各種材料組裝機車．．．．．．．
　　而亡靈法師進階後，便可以成爲死靈法師或者死亡祭祀。兩種職業已經擁有肉體不過相對與黑暗弓手來說都是很脆弱的。
　　死靈法師：躲在暗處的可怕殺手，用沒完沒了的人海戰術吞噬一切的敵人，並且精通巫術，詛咒，各種死靈法術，是神魔戰場上最令人頭痛的職業。
　　死亡祭祀：最沒用卻又最可怕的職業，他們肉體脆弱，沒有強大的攻擊。當他們躲在衆多黑武士身後爲他們祝福，以及治療的時候，對手一般都會豁出一切的殺掉這些讓人頭痛的祭祀，不過黑武士不是吃素的不是麽？
　　當黑暗武士再次進階，他們就變成了令人恐懼的死神屠刀但是黑暗武士的進階幾率小到了一定的地步．．．．．．
　　死神屠刀：擁有著召喚亡靈的能力，被他們殺死的人都會變成忠心不二的亡靈，就算你只是被擦破了皮，濃厚死氣也會令你痛不欲生，曾經的戰場上，經常有一名死神屠刀滅掉對方一支隊伍的事情發生。
　　而死靈法師的進階則是引魂者．．．．一種讓敵人欲哭無淚的職業，他們經常性的使敵方士兵叛變，轉變信仰，這種力量．．．．．．．不過他們要比死神屠刀還要少的多．．．
　　再者就是骨龍了．．．．．．沒什麽多說的，死掉的龍族．．．．．．．．

----------


## 冥月

第九章:
　　
　　　　在往包廂走的路上，仔細算了一下發展信徒的事。 
　　 
　　預計這次生意做完，就可以開始了。 

　　不過教廷的力量不容小視，黑暗議會也不會令我們發展起來‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　 
　　呃啊！好麻煩。 
　　 
　　想著想著，包廂已經到了‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「查理，別來無恙？聽說你又要有大動作，還不和接待交易要直接和我說？」 
　　 
　　「是啊，這可是一個大消息呀，關於幾年前大批科學家意外死亡的事情哦。」查理笑著說道。 
　　 
　　「哦？說說看。」我依然面不改色的問道。 
　　 
　　「呃，冥，別裝了，我知道那批科學家被你弄走了。你可真，神通廣大呀‧‧‧‧‧‧」查理無奈的說。 
　　 
　　「被我弄走了又如何？告訴你小子別想打我那些科學家的主意。」 
　　 
　　「不不不，怎麽會呢，我只是打你那些武器的主意，可以給你宣傳宣傳嘛。」查理一臉猥瑣的笑著。 
　　 
　　「你是怎麽知道的呢，真搞不明白，好吧，不過價格方面‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「沒問題，錢不是問題，武器可不可以先給我實驗一下。至於怎麽知道的，我有一名手下無意間看到的，真的。」 
　　 
　　「好吧好吧，算我失算了，法爾，去幫我拿一把那個什麽槍了的，對了就是他們最新研制的那把脈沖手槍。」 
　　 
　　片刻，一把銀白色的手槍被拿了過來，查理拿起來試了試手感：「恩，不錯，就是不知道攻擊力怎麽樣。」 
　　 
　　「開一槍不就知道了，非同凡響哦！」 
　　 
　　「不用了，我相信你的推薦，那‧‧‧‧‧‧需要多少錢？」 
　　 
　　我豎起三根手指‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「三萬？」查理問道。 
　　 
　　搖了搖手指，「繼續猜？」 
　　 
　　「三十萬？太貴了吧‧‧‧‧‧‧」查理吃驚的說道。 
　　 
　　「唉！和你說了吧，三百萬‧‧‧‧‧‧兩把。」 
　　 
　　查理鬱悶的說道：「能不能便宜點，都打了這麽久交道了。」 
　　 
　　我想了想：「給你兩條路。ㄧ、可以從我這裏借高利貸。二、以後在我這裏買槍要多用５％的錢。選擇哪一個？」 
　　 
　　查理貌似發怒的大吼：「你這是趁火打劫！我要到警局去告你！」 
　　 
　　「查理先生，請你冷靜。不是我說，如果是您去警局還沒有告成，您已經被逮捕了。」 
　　 
　　「好吧好吧，我選第ㄧ個。」 
　　 
　　「好，需要多少？」 
　　 
　　「先給我拿一百把。」 
　　 
　　「你要去炸落日帝國的皇宮麽？你這個瘋子。」我鬱悶的叫道。 
　　 
　　「你就不要管啦‧‧‧‧‧‧那我先回去了。」查理苦笑著說 。 
　　 
　　「明天夜裏十一點左右，到碼頭去接貨，多帶些人接貨。」我對他說道 。 
　　 
　　「好，那我就告辭了。」 
　　 
　　「不送。」 
　　 
　　當查理離開包廂，我突然貌似是自言自語說了一句話：「絕，你感覺可以開始了麽？還有你那邊孤兒院的孩子怎麽樣了？」 
　　 
　　我身邊的空間一陣波動後，漸漸的浮現出一道人影，身穿著紫黑色的鬥篷，兜帽裏冒出兩點藍光，緩緩的說道：「冥神大人，可以開始了。」 
　　 
　　我苦笑著搖了搖頭：「我已經不是冥神了，和你說了那麽多遍。」 
　　 
　　「在別人眼裏您的確不是了，不過我是你的副官，不是麽？」 
　　 
　　「固執的家夥，好吧！那就開始吧，靈魂牧師？唉！你這家夥，那些死靈法師一定都很不爽吧，哈哈。把兜帽摘下來吧，又沒有外人。」我笑著說道。 
　　 
　　「說的也是，那些死靈法師正和我抱怨呢，問我爲什麽非要叫牧師，呵呵。」他一邊說一邊將兜帽摘了下來，露出了與傳說中的死神差了好遠的面容，滿臉和煦的微笑如果讓他穿上牧師長袍──雖然都說死神只是一具骨架，但是，誰能確定？扯蛋．．．．　 
　　 
　　「那麽就開始吧，呼這麽多年的準備，對了，聯係那幾個傢伙，呃，不用了。」我對著絕說道。 
　　 
　　「唉，剛到就被發現了，怎麽準備完畢了麽？月」空中傳來了一個低沈的聲音。 
　　 
　　「你們這些老混蛋，快點出來吧，明天就開始了，這屆冥神也真是的，唉。」 
　　 
　　空中漸漸的出現了十幾道空間裂痕，並不斷的擴大「搞什麽！快點啦！」 
　　 
　　「不要急不要急，我們待會再出來。」

----------


## a70701111

第一章：開始
標點符號是沒有問題……
但是，這篇絕對缺少的就是空行。
雖然說是小說，網路文章最重要的仍是排版。所有的文字黏在一起，看起來也會變的吃力許多。建議可以使用一些方法來空行。

例：



> 當玉碎看到白衣人的著裝時驚恐的大叫了一聲：「你 你 你到底是什麽人？」當場癱坐在地上 只會嘀咕「你到底是什麽人！月白風衣？沒見過這種啊！」隨後 他又飛快的站了起來。大吼：「不！我不甘心！爲什麽你們這些內圍人高高在上！我們這些外圍殺手在外面拼命！而用命換來的錢，卻有一部分要上繳給你們？ 我不甘心！還有，內圍殺手排行前20的人的頭像我都見過。並且他們的風衣是紅色。卻沒有見過你。而且你的白色風衣，你到底是什麽人？告訴我！」


改：
玉碎看到白衣人的著裝時驚恐的大叫了一聲：「你 你 你到底是什麽人？」

當場癱坐在地上，只會嘀咕「你到底是什麽人！月白風衣？沒見過這種啊！」

隨後，他又飛快的站了起來大吼：「不！我不甘心！爲什麽你們這些內圍人高高在上！我們這些外圍殺手在外面拼命！而用命換來的錢，卻有一部分要上繳給你們？！」
「我不甘心！還有，內圍殺手排行前20的人的頭像我都見過。並且他們的風衣是紅色。卻沒有見過你。而且你的白色風衣，你到底是什麽人？告訴我！」

大約是這樣的感覺吧。我再改的時候也發現了文字間的問題。
另外：



> 啊咧啊咧 第一次寫文 
> 寫的可能有些不盡人意 
> 也許有獸會說我寫的很菜 整個文亂七八糟的 
> 诶~ 新手嘛 沒辦法 還請各位體諒 冥我還會加油的 
> 如果各位喜歡第2章很快更新 恩~ 
> 過幾天可能就要開學了 更新會很慢 喜歡的大大 不要炸我 
> 想好了 雖然不好聽.....嘿嘿~ 各位忍忍...


不要先給自己打預防針阿！！(這句話我不知道對多少個新手說過了。)
任何一個人都有開始，當然包括我在內。
但是這麼沒有自信，也把這樣的方式當作藉口的話，會讓人覺得這文章不是有根本性不好的觀念。
而且……

若自己都覺得不好的文章，那還有誰會想看？

第二章：真相？
這次的排版看來就比較順眼，但是對話卻比較多。
這故事算是想要以許多的短篇所組成吧……
這篇就說一個：



> 風晨一臉大義的說道：「不！怎麽會呢，上次要挾你是因爲我當時窮的要死，沒辦法，不要那麽記仇，這次我是來向你打聽個消息來的」 
> 　　我雙手背後轉過身去說道：「沒時間，你去找你那情報局去吧～好好的和他們合作，對你有好處，你就不要找我了！」


盡量不要一個這樣說道，那邊又一個說道。
多看一下別人的文，也能多一點名詞使用。

改：
風晨一臉大義的說道：「不！怎麽會呢，上次要挾你是因爲我當時窮的要死，沒辦法，不要那麽記仇，這次我是來向你打聽個消息來的。」 
　　我雙手背後轉過身去，沒有停頓「沒時間了，你去找你那情報局去。好好的和他們合作，對你有好處，不要再找我了！」

不一定要使用『說』這個字眼，使用動作詞也是可以的喔。

我目前就留到這邊，希望幫助到你。
後面的我也會一一看的。
多多加油吧。
BY.小迪 2009/8/22

----------


## 冥月

哇嘎~
首先謝謝您的觀看.....
不過  呼呼 毛病真的好多 
多謝指教了
唔 因爲開學了 所以一周沒有更新
郁悶 這邊的學校領導都是一群瘋子！
到下周就周日都不放假了 
看來要擠時間嘞~

----------


## 冥月

第10章：
　　空中的裂縫漸漸的擴大到一個程度，便停止了擴大，每一個裂縫裏面都慢慢的走出兩個人影其中一個裂縫中的人揮了揮手：「那麽著急幹什麽，這不是出來了麽，你以爲我們都是你們這群變態冥狼？有的空間能力比死靈能力都要強！」

　　一共十跳條裂縫，每個裂縫都走出２個家夥，不過，每個裂縫的人風格都不同，相信只要是一個正常的人就絕對不會想到這些家夥就是傳說中的流亡死神。

　　「我看看，我看看。冥月，碎魂，風死，魂藏，夢飛，屠魂，血風，黑日，瘋刀，傑克。诶？該死的，末研那裏去了」
　　
　　其中一個大叔級的家夥嘟囔道，然後看這其中一個還沒有閉合的裂縫，猛的朝裏面放了十多個骷髅兵，將一個穿的好像不良青年一樣的青年人拖了出來，「你！說你小子昨天又去哪裏喝酒了，不知道今天有大事麽，啊呀呀！氣死我了！」大叔怒發沖冠的吼道

　　末研擡頭看了看那位大叔很不屑的站起來：「弗朗，我可是在你的上屆冥神，你不應該尊敬點麽？唉，世風日下人心不古啊～」弗朗大怒卻又無話可說，只有悶悶的蹲到了一邊

　　隨後末研回頭看了我一眼：「你就是上屆冥神？叫什麽來的，冥月？是吧。」

　　我輕輕點了點頭，然後從空間裂縫裏拿出一只通訊水晶。其中一個穿著貌似便利店職員衣服的男子羨慕的看著我劃出的裂縫：「唉，真方便呀，不象我們還要帶空間戒指。怎麽樣小子，教教我？」

　　我輕輕的搓了搓三個手指：「夢飛大叔，你能給我什麽呢？代價不夠我是不會教你的哦～」

　　夢飛想了想：「三片死靈茶葉片，怎麽樣？」
　　
　　其中一個穿著牧師長袍的青年用很和煦的聲音微笑著對他說：「夢飛，不是我碎魂想打碎你的夢想，這家夥可擁有一片茶樹，哦～都是死靈茶。」隨後不理面孔扭曲的夢飛坐到了一旁的椅子上「好了好了，月你快點聯通通訊水晶，開會了，呃，多少年沒這麽熱鬧了冥神集會啊，當然如果我們還算冥神的話。」
　
　　默默的點點頭，向水晶中傳入一絲能量，整個水晶漸漸亮了起來，並組成了一個中年人的投影：「各位，打擾你們真是抱歉，不過現在冥界的形勢很嚴峻，所以我只有找你們了。」
　　
　　「沒什麽，怎麽說我們從前也是冥神，爲冥界做些事是應該的。」一個背著一把大刀的家夥大聲說道

　　「呵呵，就算這樣我也要抱歉，打擾你們清修了，現在上屆冥神冥月已經爲我們攢夠了資金，現在可以開始了我們要在落日建立我們的宗教，現在都靠各位了，每個人建立一所，冥月，你也要做」
　
　　我看了看他，搖了搖頭「我讓絕去做了，我沒有那麽多時間，我還要爲那些資金忙呢，再說我的組織那裏我還要做一些事。」

　　冥神苦笑了一下「好吧好吧，我不強求你，這段時間的確辛苦你了，但是，我們這裏有幾個剛剛來的小子，資質都不錯，我想請你們做他們的師傅，正好１１個小孩。」

　　「沒時間，我們抗議」其中包括我在內的９個人異口同聲的抗議
　　
　　冥神狡黠的笑了笑「抗議無效，反對駁回，就這麽定了，正好這批小子裏面有只冥狼，月，交給你了你們這一族可是除了同族之外誰的話都不放在心上呀。」
　
　　我看著冥神，一揮手「我看是你是變著法子損我呢，隨你便了，我出去了，你就讓他去夏城找我好了」
　　
　　「這麽說你同意了？」冥神終於笑了

　　「恩恩，別磨叽了，我走了。」說罷，我打開門便出去了。

　　冥神著在衆人面前笑的前仰後合：「這麽多年了第一次讓這個冰塊吃癟，啊哈哈！！既然他都同意了，你們還不同意麽？」

　　「唉～好吧，我們認了，那就這樣吧，我們將會以最大的努力來爭取信仰的。」
　
　　「那麻煩你們了。」冥神略帶歉意的說

　　「不過，你要讓冥月負責我們這些人的一切費用！」夢飛喊道

　　冥神愣了一下苦笑著看向夢飛：「這樣做他會殺了我的，還是算了」說罷，便匆匆關閉了通訊。

　　其中一個穿著黑色夾克的貌似飛車黨一樣的青年無奈的拍了拍腦袋「好了各位，開幹吧，早就看他們搶我們的人不順眼了，我們也要開始搶人了呢。」

　　「是啊，黑炎，既然如此，你去告訴冥月，我們選的位置吧」
　　
　　「ＯＫ你們先去吧，估計明天就能開工了。」

　　此時的我正在前往夏城的路上「開什麽玩笑，給我找了個徒弟？閑的」

　　當我到達夏城正門的時候，看到了讓我郁悶萬分的事情，雖然已經中午了，由於夏城是夜總會，是不會開業的，但是，門衛還是要站崗的吧，可是現在我們２個盡職的門衛正被一個靠在柱子上被人護理這，而幻炎正手裏捉著一個小孩子。

　　「來的夠快的，哥，把它放下來吧，貌似是我徒弟。」我郁悶的對幻炎擺了擺手。

　　幻炎愣了一下，把小孩子放了下來，隨即面孔扭曲，「啊哈，啊哈哈你徒弟，哈哈，徒弟，哈。」

　　至於那個冥狼族的小孩子好奇的看看了我「您就是我未來的師傅？冥月」

　　我看了看他點點頭「是啊我就是你未來的師傅，真搞不明白，你要學什麽．．．．」
　
　　「哇」小狼突然興奮的叫了起來「您知道麽我在冥界最崇拜您哦！只身屠城，太強啦，沒想到您是我師傅，只不過爲什麽別人都不喜歡你做師傅呢？」

　　「．．．．．．好了，先進去休息吧，休息室在頂樓，明天開始訓練。呃，你叫什麽？」

　　「我叫蕩魂」說罷便向樓上跑去。

　　「唉～又有得忙了」　　

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

啊咧啊咧～
開學了一周沒有更新　好不爽
據說下周還要周日停止放假。
真是　　　太悲哀了

小說即將開始信仰爭奪戰　傳說中那種什麽都有的戰爭．．．．哈哈～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿~~~~~我終於找到大大的文拉ˋˊ

哎呀~對冥界寫得不錯呢~我想因該是用西方的型態在參雜一點
東方的味道吧~

阿嗚~曈先跟大大抱歉嚕，上次因為我好像有點點的衝動....

阿~~~~~ˊˋ  

抱歉~我好像有點說過頭了...冥月大大絕對不是壞人拉><

因為當時曈看到大大的回應，所以就忍不住........

真的很拍謝><

需要的話我可以提共點冥界的建議喔~

阿~逍月大大有發文了~ 冥月大大也去看看吧一ˇ一

----------


## 冥月

呼呼~
來看我的文我就很高興嘞~
上次的事情你不用抱歉 無所謂的事啦~
說實話 嘿嘿~冥我本來就沒把自己當好人 哈哈哈~（.........
如果你可以提出建議 我當然是萬分感謝咯~ 呼呼~

----------


## 冥月

第11章：
　　在我的安排下，自由城許多地方紛紛開始建立起了一座座疑似教堂的建築，一個新的宗教即將崛起。不過，神魔會令我們順利的建立起我們的宗教？呵呵，那真是個天大的笑話。
　　
　　一個月後，在龐大的資金供給下，十座靈魂聖殿建造完畢，與神聖教廷不同，整個聖殿以黑白爲主要色調壯麗但又給人一種神聖的感覺威嚴卻又不失隨和。由於是剛剛建立的宗教，沒有太多的信徒，只是又一些路人好奇的向聖殿裏觀望，卻很少有人拜訪。沒辦法，冥神在神界的醜化下，已經是邪惡的代名詞了，單是這麽大張旗鼓的建立靈魂聖殿，已經是冒了很大的風險了．．．．．

　　聖殿建立後一周．．．．．

　　「怎麽辦呀！人丁稀少呀！冥月！讓你去拉人你怎麽搞的！！！」碎夢將頭上的帽子狠狠的摔在地上並且大聲的抱怨著。

　　「各位，報個數吧，除了初始的幾個死靈法師，各位都收了幾名信徒？不要告訴我這個就是各位的成果！」我整個人向椅子的靠背上靠了過去，並將手上的小本子扔到了桌子上。

　　「沒錯，只有這些，這裏是自由城！信仰聖神和魔神的不計其數！其他的大多是無神論者！而且，我們來的太晚了，教廷和議會已經在人們的心中根深蒂固了，要想讓他們轉變信仰，哼哼冥月，借你的破滅軍團用一下你同意麽？」
　
　　「好了好了！你們不要吵了，如果我們把各自的軍隊帶來，回遭到各方的圍攻的，這件事還是慢慢來的好，你們有沒有想過，雖然我們的信徒稀少，但是他們都是狂信徒，爲了冥神的名譽可以不擇手段，這．．．已經很不錯了」帶著棒球面具傑克緩緩的說道「現在，我們一共有多少名狂信徒？」

　　我又翻了翻小本無奈的搖了搖頭：「不夠不夠，現在我們一共只有３００名狂信徒，現在我建議，教他們基本的亡靈法術，讓他們用亡靈法術去安撫他人的靈魂，給他們帶來發自靈魂的舒適，讓他們知道靈魂牧師不是浪得虛名的，借此打響我們的名號，教廷得人很少用法術，這給了我們很大的便利這個世界，最講究實際了。你們看怎麽樣」

　　他們考慮了一會，血風撓了撓紅色的長發：「看來只有這樣了，還有我們要注意教廷和議會的動態，以免他們來攻擊我們的聖殿，並且一切不利於我們的消息，冥月，交給你了。」

　　「可以，那就這麽辦吧。散會吧」我率先走出了密室，「唉～還要去看那個小子，麻煩．．．．．」

　　來到夏城的地下密室，看著蕩魂賣力的攻擊著目標，攻擊力是達到了，不過．．．．．
　
　　「蕩魂，不要去暫停一下，你來攻擊這個。」隨後我抛出一個靈魂球「剛捉的，攻擊死物是沒有用的，來吧，看看你多久能讓他灰飛煙滅」

　　「師　師傅，您是讓我去攻擊這個靈魂麽？這，這個」蕩魂愣愣的看著我並且支支吾吾的說道。

　　我看著他皺了皺眉頭：「沒錯，就是攻擊他，怎麽有什麽問題麽？」

　　蕩魂猛的搖了搖頭：「師傅，他可是一條活生生的生命啊，我們不能就這麽讓他魂飛魄散。」

　　「你每天吃的是什麽？不要告訴我是那些死靈犬和其他冥族吃的那些“食物”」

　　「沒錯呀，有什麽問題麽師傅？」蕩魂睜大眼睛疑惑的看著我

　　我忍住了沖回冥界把本屆冥神揪出來暴揍一頓的沖動並對蕩魂說道：「這樣啊．．．該死的！克裏斯這個白癡！怎麽能給你吃那種東西．．．啊！該死的，居然給了我一個不以靈魂爲食的冥狼！該死的，而且還是這麽的“善良”！明天，明天你就回冥界去吧！這種程度的家夥不可能在這個世界上活下去，你難道不知道麽，現在我們已經賣到１０億一只了，你在這裏就只有等著呗捉去，或者馴養或者直接幹掉，知道麽，明天你就走！克裏斯這個混蛋。」
　　
　　蕩魂委屈的看著我「師，師傅不要趕我走好麽？他真的只是個無辜的．．．．」
　　
　　「那你怎麽不去找教皇作師傅？無辜的靈魂？哈哈，告訴你，小子！這個世界上沒有什麽事物無辜的！不要再說了，明天我久送你回去」我打斷了蕩魂的話，毫不猶豫的開門離開了密室，只留下了一臉委屈的蕩魂和一只驚慌失措的靈魂。

　　回到臥室，幻炎看著我一臉不悅的樣子，緩緩的走了過來：「怎麽，因爲那小子麽？呵呵，的確天賦很不錯，只是心態實在是不適合做冥狼。留給食物的多余的善良。」

　　「哥，你說我是不是說的太狠了點，但是，唉～沒辦法那，如果不這樣．．．．好了，那小子過來了。」話還沒有說完，神識突然感覺道了蕩魂的氣息正在向這裏移動，哦，還有一個靈魂。

　　輕輕的敲門聲響了起來，「進來。」幻炎看我將椅子轉了過去，無奈的說道。

　　蕩魂緩緩的將門打開：「老師，我明白了。」隨後，用力將手中的靈魂捏碎「他的確不是一個無辜的靈魂，我會謹記您的話的。請問您還有多余的靈魂麽？」

　　「沒有，自己去找，郊區的雷斯山上便有。」我頭也不回的說道。

　　「學生明白，師傅，抱歉了，我剛剛質疑了您的知道，知道剛剛那個靈魂欺騙我後，我終於知道我錯了。師傅我會慢慢的改變生活習慣的。希望師傅不要趕我走」蕩魂低著頭，不敢擡頭看向我

　　「我明白，明天你可以不走了，加油吧。」

　　「是，我會的」說罷，蕩魂便大步的離去。



－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
終於～～～～～
抽空更新了一章，偷偷上網奮鬥一小時的成果
嘿嘿～
有點匆忙，因爲要時時提防著家長　
嘎嘎～

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

冥月要跟別人搶信徒呀？

萬一弄不好的話，可能會引發衝突的說。

期待下篇。

----------


## fwiflof

阿迪.........
姐先說啦.........
看你是要一章一個版還是鎖起來啦.........
一會文章一會回應，姐一進來就看不下去了啦...........
介紹也獨立出來好不好............
姐也不是不想看啊..........
只是姐盯電腦幾分鐘就有乾眼的狀況啦.......
(奮鬥中)

----------


## 逍月

嘻嘻...
一次把11章看完，還蠻過癮的。（笑）
習慣一次積多一點看。

話說冥月跟哥哥的互動還蠻可愛的。（毆）

然後原來冥狼一隻才10億？！
這樣逍月如果中樂透也要來一隻！（再毆）

蕩魂也很可愛，心地善良的冥狼耶！
當寵物不錯。（喂！）

----------


## 影曲

好久上來，堆積好多-..-（倒

後面幾篇文章的分段好多了(前面都黏在一起)

-------

戰鬥文的部份還可以在更多加描述
越是細膩，打的成果越是精彩。

搶信徒的部份，所以下一戰開始要做心裡攻守戰嘍？
雖然說主角們的信徒較為忠臣，但是敵方也會有少數的狂信者的
所以"怎麼搶"怎麼贏""怎麼賣人心利益"就變成關鍵了

----------


## fwiflof

迪................
你知道姐改了你多少標點嗎............
置頂區去看一看好不好..........
另外，方便麵在這裡叫泡麵，你看要不要改？
好啦，姐一次說完好了，首先，你是在寫小說，不是日記，注意一下遣詞用句好嗎？髒話盡量不要出現，太過於口語化的也盡量避免
不要濫用「~」符號好嗎......
那只能用在時空起止上啊!!!!!!
符號也不要疊著用，像上面，選一個最符合的，空格也是
刪節號有六個點，不是五個，也不是七個，更不是八個！
數字盡量用國字，除非是專有名詞
做到這些，不論內容的話，就很完美了.......

----------


## fwiflof

呃......其實幽不太確定能不能這樣做，如果不行的話，請管理狼直接刪除，謝謝！

然後，迪，姐很喜歡呢！


[hide=反派無罪]



第一章：開始 



        夜裏22：20 
　　自由城的橋上，行人稀少，偶爾有些汽車慢悠悠駛過橋下的流水看起來一片漆黑。依稀的可以看到河邊建築的倒影，昏黃的燈光，令河水開起來更加陰森。 
　　 
　　正如自由城的別稱 ── 迷城 ── 濃厚的霧氣時常會籠罩這個城市，能見度很低，大概只能看到五六米以外的場景，城鎮中的良好市民們都在家中安享，現在還在外面活動的，也就只有一些黑暗世界的人了。 
　　 
　　這個世界存在著人類還有獸人，倒也不是雙方征戰不休，只是互相看著不爽罷了。現代化的城市，造就了許多無神論者，但是這個世界卻存在教廷這樣一個組織，他們仇視除了人類之外的任何種族，他們信奉光明神的存在。 

　　有教廷自然也有與其對立的黑暗議會，他們理所當然的擔當了仇視人類的惡魔。 
　　 
　　他們信奉魔神，幾乎教廷和議會的人見面就會火拼個不死不修。 
　　 
　　每個組織都相信自己的「神」 當然不同的市民是不只可能知道這兩個組織之間的淵源，甚至他們連黑暗議會都沒聽過而認爲教廷的牧師們只不過是手無縛雞之力的人罷了。 
　　 
　　所以誰也不知道，到底神是何物。 
　　 
　　但，不表示他們就不存在.... 
　　 
　　一輛漆黑的吉普車從橋上駛過，裏面的人一邊罵著這裏的壞天氣，一邊無聊的聽著搖滾樂隊那刺耳的演唱。 
　　 
　　一個穿著白色風衣的家夥看著吉普車在眼前駛過，輕輕的發出了一絲哼聲，將手中的雪茄彈向天空，看著那一點紅光墜如河流，提身向這那吉普車跟去。 
　　 
　　速度居然也慢不了多少，遠遠的隔著七八米，緊緊的盯著疾馳的吉普車。 
　　 
　　汽車路過一條漆黑的小巷，裏面的人開門左右看了看，走進了小巷裏的一個小酒館。 

　　那個白衣人頓了一下。飛快的跟了上去，映著昏暗的燈光，依稀可以看到那人的面貌，銀白色卻有些灰暗的長發零散的披在肩頭，微微發白的皮膚，挺直的鼻梁，劉海蓋住右眼，露出的眼睛發出冷冽的光芒。一米八五左右的身材，顯得有些單薄。 

　　他左右看了看，將風衣的衣領豎起，遮住面孔，叫人無法看出他的面貌。 
　　 
　　緩緩的走進小酒館，看這被跟蹤的幾名人類大漢提著UZI緩緩的走進酒館內部，一點也不在乎被別人看到，甚至有一個大漢還向這酒館裏的客人揮了揮手裏的槍來示威。 
　　 
　　白衣人慢慢的走到一個角落坐下，面無表情的看著幾米外的那些大漢。 

　　算上司機，一共是五個人，其中的兩個人提了兩只銀色的大箱子。 
　　 
　　大漢們進入了一道暗門，白衣人飛快的向著其中一個大漢彈了一下手指，順便給大漢一個小小的禮物，一個微型的監視器，正對這大漢的身前。 

　　隨後，緩緩的掏出一部手機，開始了「偷窺」。 
　　 
　　暗門中是一個較大的地下室，裏面有一張桌子和幾把椅子，一個同樣穿著風衣的人正坐在桌子對面的一把椅子上。 

　　兩個大漢將箱子扔在桌子上，慢慢的說：「這裏是十億聯盟幣，把你們下次對我們老板行動的時間、地點、以及是哪個殺手執行任務都告訴我們，要是發現你欺騙我們，老板出了什麽事，我們會不惜一切代價滅掉你，聽到了麽？」 
　　 
　　對面的那個中年人飛快的查看了一下箱子中的錢，然後笑著對大漢說：「這個您盡管放心，我玉碎說到做到，我在我們組織可是個講信譽的人那。」 
　　 
　　大漢哼了一聲，「你信譽好？ 那你爲什麽還要出賣你們組織，上次那批人，可都算是你害死的那。好了！廢話不多說了，將你知道的都說出來吧。」 
　　 
　　中年人乾笑了幾聲，然後說道：「後天下午4：20 將會有人到你們老板的夜總會刺殺你們的老板，至於執行任務的人，嘿嘿...... 。這次雇主可是又添了2個億，雇了癫瘋祭祀來刺傷你們老板那。我們都是朋友，順便透露下，我們組織排行榜前二十位可都不是小魚小蝦可以比擬的哦！你們注意點！他們都有著，哦，天那，就像是神話！他們就好像有超能力一樣。總之你們注意，祭祀可不好對付，好了你們快走吧！這裏不宜久留。」大漢點點頭，帶著一幫下屬又悄悄的離開了。 
　　 
　　玉碎，也就是那個中年人，目視這大漢們的離開，便提起箱子，準備從後面的暗門離開。 

　　這時，一個冰冷的聲音傳到了玉碎的耳朵裏：「用朋友的鮮血換來的外快，很輕鬆嘛。」 

　　玉碎一愣，回頭，正好看到那個的白衣人背對著他坐在他剛剛坐的座位上。 
　　 
　　玉碎緊張的問：「你是誰？怎麽知道我在這裏？」 
　　 
　　白衣人緩緩的回頭，說道：「你的新夥伴，很不小心哦。」 
　　 
　　當玉碎看到白衣人的著裝時驚恐的大叫了一聲：「你 、你、 你到底是什麽人？」 

　　當場癱坐在地上，只會嘀咕：「你到底是什麽人？月白風衣？沒見過這種啊！」 

　　隨後，他又飛快的站了起來。 
　　 
　　他大吼：「不！我不甘心！爲什麽你們這些內圍人高高在上！我們這些外圍殺手在外面拼命！而用命換來的錢，卻有一部分要上繳給你們？我不甘心！還有，內圍殺手排行前二十的人的頭像我都見過。並且他們的風衣是紅色。卻沒有見過你。而且你的白色風衣，你到底是什麽人？告訴我！」 
　　 
　　白衣人搖了搖頭：「無知的人啊！你啊！難到就不會想想？難道二十殺使，便是殺手的巅峰了麽？太天真了！好吧，看在你即將回家的份上，我便透露給你一點消息，讓你死的明白些。我們還有滅魂小組的十個人，滅魂小組上面還有執事和城主。具體是什麽人。抱歉，下去自己想吧！」 
　　 
　　玉碎愣愣的大喊：「不！我不甘心！我還不能死啊！長官，放過我．拜托。」 
　　 
　　白衣人淡淡的笑了笑：「你在出賣組織的時候，就注定了你的死亡。生死由命！這是你的命。你又何必強求呢？讓你體驗一下吧，可憐的人，記住！我的代號：冥月。虛空破碎！」 
　　 
　　瞬間，玉碎周圍空間出現了大量的裂縫並慢慢的擴大，擴大，直到將玉碎撕裂，吞噬，就連一滴血也沒有留下。 
　　 
　　白衣人，也就是冥月正拿著手機打電話：「唔‧‧‧‧‧‧ 叛徒找到了。裂天，明天就動手。」 
　　 
　　對面傳來一個低沈的男聲：「好吧，城主殿下。這次麻煩您了。」 
　　 
　　「呵。我要去輪回茶樓了，有事到那裏找我，不過我相信你們能辦好這件事！」 
　　 
　　「請城主放心。」 
　　 
　　「恩，好吧。哦對了！你別再叫我城主大人。聽著很生分的。」 
　　 
　　「這樣不行！城主就是城主！我們不是一個階級的。」 
　 
　　「哦‧‧‧‧‧‧裂天，你這個死腦筋！好吧，這是命令！叫我冥就可以了。命令！知道麽？」 
　　 
　　「‧‧‧‧‧‧是，城‧‧‧‧‧‧ 冥。」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧這樣就對了嘛，你們去吧， 我也要去茶樓了。」 
　　 
　　「我們會做好的，您放心。」 
　　 
　　走出那件破敗的小酒館，望著天上高懸的彎月，我不禁望向東方，「唉‧‧‧‧‧‧我親愛的故鄉，不知道爲什麽，我會有些想念你呢？」 

　　＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋ 
　　　 
　　恩，自我介紹一下，我的名字暫時不透露。 
　　 
　　在殺手組織輪回中，代號冥月。 

　　目前職位城主，屬於妖獸冥狼一族。 

　　目前是以人形出場，雖然有點不習慣，但是還是人類的交易利益豐厚是吧。 

　　由於在家鄉夏城鬧了一些事，被驅逐出境，而來到自由城，建立輪回，並做一些「小生意」。 

　　沒辦法，一百多號下屬沒任務時要靠我這個城主養活。 

　　好累，也許，茶樓，是我唯一能清閒一下的地方了吧。    
    



第二章：真相？

    　　

         處理完叛徒的事，我慢慢的走向了我的茶館。 
　　
       「唉‧‧‧‧‧‧該好好休息一下了，這幫傢伙搞什麽？一個叛徒而已，還叫我出手。真是，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　就在這時，手機又不識時務的響了起來。 

　　看了看手機，有看了看近在咫尺的茶樓。我重重的歎了口氣。 
　　 
　　「喂？又什麽事，你們就不能自己解決，難道我下次出國你們還要像上次一樣給我打電話問我？」 
　　 
　　「老板！有個小子在我們夜總會賣大麻不交保護費，我們是不是要把他請出去？」 
　　 
　　「你們這群混蛋！蠢才！你又在廢話什麽，說正事，別開玩笑！」 
　　 
「哦‧‧‧‧‧‧好吧！我親愛的老板，說出來您不要生氣，帝國的情報局又來找麻煩了，他們截獲了一批我們賣出去的軍火，那些混蛋買家就不會小心點麽。現在，情報局局長正在貴賓室等您呢，請你快一些過來！」 
　　 
　　說完，電話就被掛斷了。 
　　 
　　無奈的聽著手機裏的嘟嘟聲，又擡頭看看眼前人潮湧動的茶樓。 
　　 
「唉！真是太不幸了。別人做老板都悠閒的很，爲什麽我這麽倒眉？」 
　　 
　　 沒辦法，自己的車又不在附近，只有坐出租車去了，看著自由城的大街上來來往往的上班族，心裏不住的埋怨：「天啊，難道我和這些上班族一樣麽，我可是老板啊，再說也不是什麽大企業，只是販賣一些軍火而已，天，太累了。」 
　　 
　　正在我在出租車上不斷埋怨的時候，一個熟悉的人影出現在了我的視線中，我連忙叫司機停車，那個傢伙顯然也發現我了，正緩緩的向我這邊走來。 
　　 
　　當他來到我面前無奈的看了我半天說道：「哦，天尊保佑，爲什麽我在哪裏都能碰到你這個傢伙，怎麽聽說你在家待不下去了？」 
　　 
　　我也略顯無奈的看著他：「我看風晨你才是陰魂不散吧，我怎麽到了哪裏你就出現在哪裏，我有種感覺。說吧，你又有什麽事。」 
　　 
　　風晨終於笑了：「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧還是你了解我啊，最近我們受這裏的情報局委托，幫助他們截獲了一批軍火，我的天，你不知道呀，什麽人有那麽大的本事，護送隊伍中的一些人在普通人裏也算強的了，都是極品的槍支，彈藥全部是鉛頭達姆彈，裏面居然還有，還有‧‧‧‧‧‧喂！你怎麽了」 
　　 
　　「裏面是不是還有大量的Ｃ４，ＴＮＴ，還有兩個ＲＧ７？」 
　　 
　　「恩！我就知道你小子消息靈通，好歹這一片也是你的地盤嘛，等等，我記的你也是搞軍火的‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　我看著他笑了起來，輕輕的說：「你猜的沒錯，你協助情報局攔截下來的軍火，是我的。」 
　　 
　　風晨的笑容凝固了，然後連忙說：「欸，欸，咱們是朋友嘛，別生氣，別生氣，有話好好說，再者說你也不在乎那些軍火的錢吧？我也不知道是你的，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧知道是你的我就不攔啦。」 
　　 
　　我依然是一臉笑意的看著他，用很輕的語氣對他說：「是啊，那些軍火我的確不在乎，不過現在人家都找到我家來了，很煩的。還有你剛剛說，我的軍火你不會去攔？我還不了解你麽？你也許只會把這批軍火帶會來趁機要脅我一筆吧？」 
　　 
　　風晨一臉大義的說道：「不！怎麽會呢，上次要脅你是因爲我當時窮的要死，沒辦法，不要那麽記仇，這次我是來向你打聽個消息來的。」 
　　 
　　我雙手背後轉過身去說道：「沒時間，你去找你那情報局去吧‧‧‧‧‧‧好好的和他們合作，對你有好處，你就不要找我了！」 
　　 
　　風晨一愣，低頭想了一下，然後猛然擡頭：「一千萬！怎麽樣，夠多了吧！」 
　　 
　　我回頭一臉驚喜的看著他：「一千萬？哇咧，風少果然年輕有爲，出手就是一千萬呀！」 
　　 
　　風晨得意的擡起頭：「怎麽樣，滿意了吧？」然後灌了一口礦泉水 。 
　　 
　　我笑著對他說：「我那批軍火的價錢可是將近九千萬了。」 
　　 
　　「噗！」風晨很沒風度的將水噴在了地上，然後愣愣的看著我：「那錢先欠著，先幫我打探一下這個情報，這個情報對我們國家太重要。」 
　　 
　　我搖了搖頭：「我還有事，失陪了。還有那只是你的國家，不是我的國家！我被那群混蛋趕出來的時候，我就已經和那裏沒有關係了。」 
　　 
　　風晨呆呆的看著我：「你不應該這樣，只是那些人給你趕出來的，可是國家並沒有趕你不是麽？還有，如果你不幫滿打聽的話，下次也許他們就該過來找你了。」 
　　 
　　我有點瘋狂的對着他吼：「那就讓他們過來啊！這幫混蛋廢了我一身修爲將我趕出來，要不是我拼著魂飛魄散的危險恢複，我現在早就死了，沒死也得讓這裏的人給捉動物園去，那幫混蛋，讓他們來啊！」 
　　 
　　風晨愣愣的看了看我：「你再說一遍。他們是廢了你一身修爲然後給你趕出來的？這群雜碎，他們可沒說廢了你的修爲的，只是說將你趕了出去。」 
　　 
　　我平靜了一下心態，轉身鑽進車中，臨走時扔給他一張黑色的卡片：「拿著他，去夏城，和你說清楚了，那是我的夜總會，你去找那個調酒師，把卡片給他，他會盡力幫你的，我還要去料理一下情報局的人，我走了，你回去後，叫我哥他們不要擔心，我很好。」 
　　 
　　隨後便坐著出租車揚長而去。風晨愣愣的看著手中的卡片，看著我離開的方向笑了起來，小聲的嘟囔：「還說你對國家沒了感情，口是心非的家夥啊。」說完便招了一輛出租車，向著夏城駛去。 
　　 
　　話說坐在車裏的我心裏都快要氣炸了：「好啊！我還以爲所有人都同意廢我修爲了那，原來是你們這幫老不死搞的鬼！這個仇我記下了，如有機會，我定十倍償還，該死！」 
　　 
　　想著想著，已經來到了夏城門口，付過車費便向夏城內走去，這時一個一身黑色風衣的高廋青年在門口大笑不止並對著旁邊的同伴小聲說：「嘿！哥們，那個人好像是城主啊，怎麽坐出租車了呢？是不是找到女朋友逛街把車給送人了，哈哈！」 
　　 
　　我依然是笑著走進夏城，不過路過他們身邊的時候，我說道：「剛剛笑過的人，今年分紅沒了，恩‧‧‧‧‧‧你們真是我的好下屬呀，知道爲我省錢，精神可嘉！」 
　　 
　　不理一衆哭喪著臉的下屬，直徑走進夏城內部的貴賓室。 
　　 
　　裏面坐著幾個我又恨又愛的老熟人呢！ 
　　 
　　「你終於來了呢，親愛的老板，我都要被這幫情報人員給憋瘋了，一群木頭！」見我來到斯凱向我抱怨道。 
　　 
　　沒有管他我對這坐在最中間的一個中年人笑了笑說道：「喲‧‧‧‧‧‧稀客稀客，不知道，親愛的局長大人怎麽有空到我這個小地方來玩呢？」 
　　 
　　局長看著我也是一笑：「你這裏如果是小地方，我們自由城豈不是成爲鄉村了，好了，不說廢話！說吧，那批軍火，是不是你的。」 
　　 
　　我點燃了一支雪茄，深深的吸了一口，對他說：「局長，我可是一個奉公守法的好市民那，怎麽會去作軍火生意呢？如果不相信，你完全可以去查一下我的資料，我還資助過好多的貧困市民呢，還有做了許多慈善事業，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧您這麽說我，我太傷心了。」 
　　 
　　「哼！你不要以爲我們情報局是個擺設，的確，你的檔案裏我們挑不出毛病。不過，在我們部門的黑色檔案裏，已經有一個抽屜是完全屬於你的了。」 
　　 
　　我愣了一下，鬱悶的看著他，用充滿無奈的口氣說道：「那好吧，我們就，好好談談吧。」     
    



第三章：解決 


　　 
　　「哦‧‧‧‧‧‧太好了，冥先生您終於肯和我好好談談了，真感動呢。」局長一臉驚喜的對我說道。 
　　 
　　「是啊，我願意和你好好談談了，先聲明，那批軍火我只不過是中轉站，朋友叫我幫忙的，而且接受人也不會對落日有任何威脅，並且，那批軍火是運往國外，所以，如果您想用危機國家安全來指控我的話，那您請回吧！」我鬱悶的和他說道。 
　　 
　　「呵呵，這麽說您是承認了這批軍火是您出手的囉，那麽好，親愛的冥先生，無論你這是不是有危機國家安全的行爲，但是，走私軍火本來就是一個大罪呀，剛剛您已經承認這件事，那麽請跟我們走一趟吧！」局長露出了開心的笑容。 
　　 
　　「您要讓我進監獄麽，這樣不行，我怎麽能進監獄呢？那我的名譽豈不是都完了，而且監獄那個噁心的地方。不行，我是不會去的，我只能待在家裏！」 
　　 
　　「這可由不得您了，請和我們走一趟吧，您涉嫌走私軍火！您必須和我們走，接受法律的制裁！」 
　　 
　　「哦，該死，難道您真的想讓我進那該死的監獄麽。那好吧，證據！局長先生，沒有證據我是不會和你走的！」我有點耍無賴一樣的對他說。 
　　 
　　「哦，親愛的冥先生，我們早就知道您會耍這一套，的確，軍火的運輸您沒有給我們留下一點證據，這點我很佩服您，不過，你看這個‧‧‧‧‧‧該死，我的錄音機呢？」 
　　 
　　「斯凱，你手裏的是什麽？哦！天啊，那不是局長大人的錄音機麽，快還給局長，你怎麽能這樣做！」我做出很氣憤的樣子對斯凱叫道。 
　　 
　　「好吧‧‧‧‧‧‧我聽老板的。局長先生，這是您的錄音機，請您拿回去，我可是一點都沒動呀！」說罷遍將錄音機遞了回去，不過就在局長即將接到的時候，斯凱一鬆手，在斯凱有意而爲之的情況下錄音機掉在地上摔了個粉碎。 
　　 
　　局長臉氣的鐵青，對著我大吼：「冥月！我是不會讓你逍遙法外的，你等著，下次我再過來，就是你的末日！你不會囂張太久的，不要討好我，我必須對國家負責！我不能讓你這樣危害國家人存在！」隨後向門口走去，想要離開房間。 
　　 
　　我淡淡的說：「哦，好吧，局長先生，我期待著您下次的到來，我也很期待著我的末日。恩，對了，我有件事情有必要和你說一下，您的女兒，很漂亮！真的！」 
　　 
　　局長愣在了門口，然後猛的回頭大吼著沖了過來：「該死的混蛋，你把她怎麽了，該死的，我不會放過你這個混蛋的！」如果不是保安將他攔住，他可能會將我吃掉吧。真可怕。 
　　 
　　我面不改色的對他說：「放心，她很好，我只是誇一誇您的女兒而以，請您不要激動！而且如果不是給我逼急了，我是不會做那種無聊的事情的！」 
　　 
　　局長似乎是一下子失去了全身的力量，無力的對我說：「希望你說的是實話，如果我發現我回去後我的女兒出了什麽意外，我是不會放過你的！」 
　　 
　　「這個，您可以放心，我是很講信譽的，斯凱，送客。」 
　　 
　　「局長先生，請吧」斯凱做了個請的姿勢，局長看了看斯凱，又看了看我，歎了口氣「你這個陰險凶殘的家夥，就會捉住別人的弱點來威脅麽？你這個傢伙真不是人！」 
　　 
　　「哦，您這麽說我真傷心，我可是一個很人道的人呢！斯凱，送客，我就不送了，趁我改變主意之前，請您離開吧。」 
　　 
　　然後我在心裏想到：「我本來就不是人，再者說，不捉住人的弱點，那是不明智的選擇哦。」 
　　 
　　送走了局長，門外那個被扣掉薪水的黑衣人走了進來，對這我可憐巴巴的說：「哦！老板，看在冥神的份上，不要扣我的工資了，我上有老下有小啊！我還有幾個老婆，老板，您不能這麽狠心那！」 
　　 
　　「斯凱，斯凱先生，你看，德斯先生的風衣上面滿是灰塵那，我想請你幫他洗洗塵怎麽樣？」我沒理他而是對這斯凱說道。 
　　　 
　　斯凱看看了德斯嘿嘿的陰笑了起來，「願意爲您效勞，老板，德斯先生，跟我來吧！」 
　　 
　　「你們去吧，我要去看看下面那群瘋子了。」 
　　 
　　斯凱愣了一下「老板，有個事得象你彙報一下，前幾天要不是我叫他們去了死亡沙漠實驗，自由城也許就被蒸發了！天知道他們又弄出了什麽！」 
　　 
　　我想了想，「好，我去看看，你去爲他『洗塵』吧！」 
　　 
　　「是，老板。走吧！德斯先生。」然後便拖着德斯走了出去。 
　　 
　　我剛剛走到地下室的暗門處，就聽到外面傳來德斯的慘叫聲：「啊！該死的痞子龍，這是九級的水龍之怒啊！該死啊！」 
　　 
　　無奈的搖了搖頭，我的屬下啊，怎麽都有些，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　走進暗門，乘坐一架電梯向地下落去，當電梯們開啓的時候，我望裡頭走去。 
　　 
　　經過了數到關卡的檢查，終於到了這群瘋子的實驗室。 
　　 
　　看著這些忙碌的研究者，我心裏有點鬱悶，想要見自己的手下，先是過了那麽多關卡，到了目的地又沒有人理我。　　 
　　這個老板做的鬱悶呀‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　看著一群投入的科學家，我也只有坐在一張空閒的椅子上等了。 
　　 
　　終於，領頭的那個傢伙看到了我，一臉驚喜的向我走來，「老板，您什麽時候來的。」 
　　 
　　我無奈的看了他一會，「半個小時了，羅本先生。」 
　　 
　　羅本尴尬的撓了撓頭笑著說到：「不好意思，老板。是否需要我叫他們過來見你？」他指了指其他的研究人員 
　　 
　　「不用了，對了聽斯凱說你們差點炸掉自由城？」 
　　 
　　「老板，您不會想到的，我們要就出了一個裝置！我們叫他毀滅裝置，他可以將一個地區的原子排序打亂，導致地區‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「好了，不要和我說你們那些專業術語，你們很強哦！加油！」 
　　 
　　「是的！老板。我們會努力地！」 
　　 
　　「恩，好了，我走了。」 
　　 
　　當我走出實驗室的暗門，我鬆了一口氣自言自語到：「唉！終於能休息一會了。茶樓茶樓，我來了‧‧‧‧‧‧」 

　　正在我高興的時候只聽到有人在喊：「老板！有人找你！」 
　　 
　　我的笑容瞬間凝固，然後無奈的向著發出聲音的地方走去。心裏咒罵這：「賊老天！我沒惹你吧！」     
    



第四章：不要刺激我


　　 
　　當我鬱悶的走到了會客室的時候，讓我更加鬱悶的事情發生了，不！應該說是憤怒。 
　　 
　　只見風晨正愁眉苦臉的站在沙發邊上，而一個老頭正嚴肅的坐在了沙發上。 
　　 
　　一臉高傲神情，然人看見後升起一種殺掉他的沖動。 
　　 
　　而且，他還算是我的一個老熟人啊，的確夠熟的，我做夢都想滅掉的人啊‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　迅速的將情緒隱藏起來依然是一臉微笑：「喲，塵心道長。呵，別來無恙？」 
　　 
　　塵心用眼睛撇了我一眼，輕蔑的指了指我的手下。 
　　 
　　我愣了一下，忍住心中的怒火，對手下們說：「你們先出去吧，老先生有些事和我說。」 
　　 
　　他們遲疑了一下，恭敬的走了出去。 
　　 
　　「好了，塵心道長，有什麽事？說吧。」 
　　 
　　「哼，不急不急，你的運氣還真好啊，你是遇到了什麽奇遇？廢掉了修爲既然還可以化形，老道我佩服的緊啊。」 
　　 
　　「這就不是您能管的了吧，請說正事吧。」盡管心裏已經翻江倒海，但是依然要做出鎮定的神情，勉強壓住了心中的殺意，但是還是有些殺氣溢了出去。 
　　 
　　「哼，殺氣？就憑你現在，也想殺我？雖然不知道你用什麽方法恢複了化形，但是你的修爲可是沒有了一點哦，你！現在只是個普通人一樣的廢物！」 
　　 
　　「塵心你不要太過分！」風晨怒了：「我告訴你，我是看在國家的份上才帶你來的，你不要在這裏說三道四，如果他不願意幫我們，我看你回去怎麽交代，還有！我告訴你，我絕對不允許你侮辱我的朋友！」 
　　 
　　塵心老頭突然驚訝的看著風晨：「朋友？你和這個屠城的妖孽是朋友？我會去一定要好的和你師傅說說！太不象話了，還有就憑他現在這樣子，哼，他敢不幫忙？我一根手指就可以將它化爲灰燼！」 
　　 
　　我平靜的對風晨說：「晨，不要與這種人講道理，在他們眼裏，呵，人和妖獸是不存在友情的，你只需要站在旁邊，我和他說就可以了。」 
　　 
　　「哼哼，你還蠻識時務的，那時如果不是一些人給你求情我一定會替天行道除掉你這個妖孽，這次你的表現好點要不然我定然會除掉你！」 
　　 
　　「你，找我到底是什麽事？快說吧。」 
　　 
　　「我們命令你，發動你所能發動的一切力量去找一個人，一個虎人，他盜取了我們國家的機密文件！我們懷疑他就在自由城，你必須去幫我們找到他。明白麽？」 
　　 
　　「這個，有點難哦，還有，你們只是懷疑不是麽？」 
　　 
　　「哼，不管怎麽樣，你就給我們找就是了，廢話那麽多幹什麽？」 
　　 
　　聽了這麽不客氣的話，脾氣再好也會發飙的，這是來請人幫忙麽？　 
　　 
　　「哼，我要是不幫呢？」 
　　 
　　「不幫？嘿嘿，你敢麽？我不會先殺掉你的，我會讓你只經曆過屬下，朋友，親人一個一個死去的感覺後，我才會殺掉你」 
　　 
　　「你這樣還有資格做一門的長老，我真替同道爲你感到羞恥！」風晨真的忍不住了，然後轉頭對我說：「抱歉了，我沒想到這個家夥是這個樣子，真對不起冥．」 
　　 
　　「你居然對一個妖孽說抱歉？看來真的要讓你師傅罰你面壁幾年了，如果必要，應該也廢掉你的修爲！」 
　　 
　　風晨愣了愣：「哼，那你就去試試，冥，抱歉，我先走了！」 
　　 
　　我沒有說話只是看著塵心，笑了起來：「你先回去吧，告訴我你的住址，我想明白後，會去找你的。」 
　　 
　　「哼，希望你能想明白。」隨後，仰著頭，目中無人的闖了出去。 
　　 
　　他走出去後，斯凱走了進來：「老板，用不用我們去」隨後做了一個抹脖子的動作。 
　　 
　　「不用，你們不是對手。讓我靜一靜。不要衝動！你們去就是送死！」 
　　 
　　說罷，我走出會議室，斯凱看這我快速的離開，對著德斯說：「你說老板會忍麽？」 
　　 
　　德斯露出了少有的嚴肅：「斯凱，你來的比我和裂天晚的多，快點給裂天打電話叫他過來，你只需要和他說獵魂就可以了，如果沒猜錯，今天晚上就要出事了，搞不好，自由城將會不複存在。」 
　　 
　　斯凱愣了一下飛快的去給裂天打電話果然，只說了一句獵魂，就聽到了那邊的掛機聲。 
　　 
　　斯凱疑惑的問道：「獵魂？是什麽？」 
　　 
　　德斯有點恐懼的說道：「老板的代號就冥月知道吧？」 
　　 
　　斯凱鬱悶的說道：「廢話！」 
　　 
　　德斯鎮定了一下說道：「我看你也來了很久了，也對老板很忠心，和你說吧，不要告訴別人，老板在夏國的時候，叫幻月，但是由於是次子在加上某些關係，並沒有受到家人的關心，家人的關心都轉移到了他哥的身上，時間長了，精神上肯定會出一些問題如果不是他哥哥幻炎對他很好，我估計老板早就瘋了。而且他的父親居然想將他培訓成一個完全的戰爭機器！天啊，那是一個父親能做出的事情麽？太可怕了，他給年紀還小的老板下了一個可以說是詛咒的東西，攝魂之眼但那只是最初級的，誰也沒想到隨著時間的加劇，以及某些不知明的的原因，那個詛咒進化了。最初只是看到他的眼睛，就會被吸引住，時間長了，靈魂就會變成老板的能量，可是老板不知道發什麽神經，將兩只眼睛的詛咒，集中到了右眼上，所以我們現在只能看到老板的左眼，但是這樣做導致詛咒變異，一點點的進化，不知道經曆了幾種蛻變，到了現在的獵魂之眼，太可怕了。」 
　　 
　　德斯突然抓住了斯凱的衣服：「你根本不知道！你沒有見過，一座城市，整整的一座城市啊！就那麽被死氣籠罩，不出一個小時，全城的生命都被吞噬了靈魂，並且都在快速的轉化爲亡靈，太可怕了，簡直是噩夢！」 
　　 
　　斯凱愣住了，德斯繼續說道：「剛剛我看到老板的右眼那邊又溢出了一絲絲的死氣，那種氣息我是不會記錯的，相信裂天馬上就到了，我估計老板快爆發了，真正的冥月。」 
　　 
　　正在德斯驚恐的述說這的時候，我正坐在臥室的沙發上愣神。 
　　 
　　「我該，怎麽辦？」我自言自語的說道 
　　 
　　「他威脅我，用我的手下，朋友，親人。我應該怎麽做？」右眼的死氣已經開始實體化。 
　　 
　　慢慢的起身，走到一面鏡子前面重複著這幾句話。 
　　 
　　過了十分鍾左右，不斷的低語終於停了下來，隨手在空中劃出一道裂縫，並抽出一柄漆黑長刀，刀柄處是幾個重合的齒輪。 
　　 
　　對這鏡子中的自己，我露出了一絲的冷笑，長刀上突然爆發出濃厚的死氣，齒輪也開始緩緩的轉了起來，越轉越快．．．．． 
　　 
　　「呵呵，嘿嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧幹掉他們。」 
　　 
　　樓下的德斯突然渾身一軟，發出了一聲呻吟：「糟了！」 
　　 
　　撫摸著那柄長刀我微笑著說道：「夥計，好久不見了。懷念，那靈魂的味道麽，修士的靈魂，他們的元嬰，天啊，太美好了，真懷念那個味道，嘿嘿，今天我們又要去狩獵了，高興麽？」刀身輕震「嘿，好吧，那我們就出發吧，嘿嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」劃出一道空間裂縫，緩緩的走了進去，「就讓你，再多活一會吧，呵呵‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　我剛走進裂縫，裂天和德斯便沖進了臥室的大門，看著慢慢合攏的空間裂縫裂天焦急的喊道：「糟了，他走了，我還是來晚一步，德斯！你知道老板會去哪麽，喂，你這個樣子怎麽去攔住老板啊！」 
　　 
　　看這德斯渾身發抖的樣子，裂天生氣的說道。 
　　 
　　德斯閉上眼睛，隨後說道：「自由賓館，老板一定會去那裏！那個老頭就住在那！抱歉，剛剛我失態了。」 
　　 
　　裂天二話不說跳出窗子，飛快的向自由賓館奔去．．．．． 
　　 
　　＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋＋ 

　　遙遠的夏國中一個不起眼的村子，一個除了遮住的眼睛的頭髮以及頭發和衣服的顔色是黑色的其他長的和冥月幾乎一模一樣青年猛人擡頭，隨後低頭看著項鏈上的藍光飛快的轉爲灰色，他的眉頭突然皺了起來：「我就知道塵心這老匹夫就會壞事，沒想到這傢伙跑的那麽快，要不然我非扒了他的皮不可！居然敢廢掉我弟弟的修為。唉，我可憐的弟弟呢，這回又要出事了，不行，我必須去攔著他，要不然的話，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧」說罷，和冥月一樣的劃出一道裂縫飛快的閃了進去。    
    



第五章：屠戮時刻 


　　 
　　當裂天趕到自由賓館的時候，整座大樓已經被灰蒙蒙的死氣所籠罩，裏面傳來陣陣哀嚎。 
　　 
　　而身爲夜貓的德斯，對靈魂特別敏感，他聽到的已經是讓人悸動的靈魂哭泣了。 
　　 
　　德斯又露出了驚恐的表情，裂天看了一眼，回頭給了他一拳：「喂，快點布陣，攔下死氣，賓館一起圈在裏面吧。快點！在過一會就蔓延出來了！」 
　　 
　　德斯搖了搖頭邊開始飛快的配合裂天布置防禦陣了。 
　　 
　　賓館裏面．．．．． 
　　 
　　空氣中彌漫著灰色的死氣，客房中的哀嚎聲已經漸漸的轉變成了垂死的呻吟，但是那些已經死去的人，卻是在顫抖。 
　　沒錯是在顫抖著，手指也在不斷的律動，仿佛正在適應環境的某種新生命．．．．．． 
　　 
　　塵心老道的房間中當然也不例外，他現在正一邊抵抗死氣的入侵，一邊怒目看向面前的白衣青年，但是又不敢直視青年的視線。並在嘴裏大聲咒罵：「該死的妖孽，我就知道你會來找我！好啊，居然又使用這只眼睛了麽？你又想屠城了對吧！該死的家夥，卑鄙無視，雖然我不能看見你的表情，但是我想你一定是一臉的滿足對吧！這麽久沒殺人了對吧！你這個妖孽！我一定要替天行道，殺了你這個孽畜！」 
　　 
　　沒錯，站在他眼前的就是我。 
　　遮住眼睛的劉海已經被撥到了一旁，露出了那只從沒人見過的眼睛，那只令人恐懼的眼睛卻不是那麽可怕依然是雪白的眼球上映出黑色的瞳孔，不過那瞳孔呈漩渦形就好象是一個漆黑的黑洞一樣的旋轉著，給人一種深不見底的感覺，冰冷但卻不可怕甚至有些帥氣。 
　　 
　　但是卻沒有人見過這並不可怕的眼球。 
　　 
　　是啊，的確沒有人見過，見過的人，都被吞噬了靈魂。 
　　 
　　但是他們能在臨死前看到這只眼睛也算沒白死了。 
　　 
　　「嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧那你就過來殺我呀‧‧‧‧‧‧我等你哦。但是你有這個實力麽？你有這個勇氣麽？一個連對手的眼睛都不敢直視的懦夫居然還敢妄稱殺掉對手，真是可悲啊‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「哼，你也就是那只眼睛還有點用處，其他的你一無是處，還妄想用激將法來引我去看你那罪惡的眼睛？」 
　　 
　　「呃？你也不傻嘛！」 
　　 
　　「你‧‧‧‧‧‧」塵心擡頭怒視著我的眼睛，隨後眼神轉爲驚恐‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「白癡！」突然一個聲音響起，隨後一道人影將三魂悠悠七魄蕩蕩的塵心撞開一邊，並隨手丟了一道防禦法陣過去抵禦死氣，然後人影轉過身來，對我笑道：「月，好久不見了，最近過的怎麽樣？」 
　　 
　　熟悉的黑色長發，熟悉的黑色風衣，這個熟悉的人影居然能令失控的我再次用劉海遮住右眼，然後同樣的笑了起來，不過，那笑容卻是有些苦澀。 
　　 
　　「哥，你來了。」 
　　 
　　「是啊，小子，我要是不來‧‧‧‧‧‧」他踢了踢昏迷的塵心一腳「這個白癡的靈魂可就被你小子給吃了，那家那邊的那些老雜碎還不鬧翻天呀？」 
　　 
　　我愣了一下，周圍的死氣又濃了一分，「你是來救他的？」 
　　 
　　幻炎感受著周圍死氣的變化，又看了一眼地上的塵心隨後點了點頭：「沒錯，是來救他的，月，冷靜一點如果你殺了他，對我們家族會造成很大的麻煩！」 
　　 
　　我愣愣的看著幻炎，隨後低下頭：「哥，你知道麽？如果不是因爲你，我不會冒著危險將雙眼的詛咒融合，也不會去將那座城市屠戮。家族？我沒有家，但是我只有一個親人，那就是你啊。沒有體會過父母的愛。沒有叔叔，姑姑的關心。家裏的所有人全部只把我看做一台機械，一台爲家族鏟平道路，爲家族接受詛咒的殺戮機器。所有人看到我都把我當做一個天災。即便父母也是，他們不只不敢直視我的雙眼，甚至連看都不看我，那種感覺，您沒體會過。我從小到大，只記得只有一個人關心我，只有一個人在我孤單的時候靠近我，也只有那麽一個人，敢直視我的眼睛，雖然差點爲此喪命。但是，哥。你恢複後那句話我可是一直記得哦。你還記得麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎愣了一下，眼中居然泛起了一絲霧氣：「是啊，記得不過那是實話哦，那只眼睛真的很漂亮，那是我第一次看到了親弟弟的面貌呢。真是諷刺啊，親兄弟，在一起１２年卻還不知道弟弟長的什麽樣子。」 
　　 
　　「從那次只後，我一只記得你說過的這句話。呵呵，我融合詛咒是爲了什麽？就是爲了你能看到我的臉啊！哥，求你了，讓我殺了他吧，我真的不能放棄這段仇恨。如果你害怕那邊的麻煩，你可以和我住在一起呀。」我猛的擡頭對幻炎說道。 
　　 
　　幻炎愣了一下，搖了搖頭。 
　　 
　　我突然感到心中一陣疼痛：「就爲了那個所謂的家？」 
　　 
　　「月！父親現在很內疚你知道‧‧‧‧‧‧」幻炎對我說道。 
　　 
　　「別和我提那個混蛋。哥，你也要棄我而去麽？」 
　　 
　　「說什麽傻話！我是你哥哥！如果我無視你這個弟弟的話，那時我還會關心你？」 
　　 
　　「那麽請你讓開吧。」 
　　「這，不行啊！月，你哥我是有苦衷的，我真的放不下家人啊。」 
　　「．．．．．．這樣啊，呵呵，對了對了，我想到讓你能一直陪著我又能殺掉這個混蛋的辦法了，呵呵就這麽辦，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎本能的感覺有點不妙：「月，你‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　沒有等他說完，我緩緩的擡起頭並慢慢的幻化成獸人的狀態：「人形的我不是你的對手，哥，只有這種形態，才能打敗你吧，那樣就可以得到你們的靈魂了，吞噬掉你，你就可以一直陪着我了，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」右眼的劉海被氣流吹來，露出的黑色漩渦形的瞳孔也變成了血紅色 。 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧哥，不要抵抗，呵呵，哈‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　賓館裏大量房客被轉化爲亡靈，並在爲新主人的瘋狂嘶吼。 
　　 
　　「月，你瘋了麽？」幻炎吃驚的說 。 
　　 
　　「哈，我是瘋了，我瘋透了，我要毀滅一切，你放心，哥，你會見證到這一切的，哈哈‧‧‧‧‧‧」我狂笑著對他吼道，但是眼中卻不受控制的滑落一行無奈的淚水。 

　　「接招吧，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎看了看也從裂縫中抽出一柄血紅的長刀：「來吧，我們多久沒切磋了呢？」 
　　 
　　我看了看他「這，不是切磋！」 
　　 
　　幻炎無奈的搖了搖頭：「可憐的小子，在我眼裏，我與你的戰鬥，始終都是兄弟之間的切磋而已。」 
　　 
　　心中又猛然一痛：「不要說廢話，開始吧！」 
　　 
　　我的心中卻在彷徨：「真的要這樣麽？可是現在的我，控制不了了呢。哥，抱歉了。你不會是我的對手。」    
    



第六章

    　 

　　自由賓館外．．．．．． 
　　 
　　裂天和德斯的防禦陣法已經完成，正看著霧氣籠罩著的賓館不斷的發著牢騷。 
　　 
　　德斯郁悶的說道：「這下可好，自由賓館變成自由殡儀館了，唉，裂天，你倒是說話啊，一會老板出來了我們要怎麽辦，天啊，我可不想和那個瘋子打一場！」 
　　 
　　裂天沒有出聲，只是皺著眉頭看著自由賓館上空那數十道不斷凝聚的雷電。隔了一會才緩緩的說道：「不對！老板的冥雷九爆只有九道冥雷，現在天上卻又１８道啊，而且老板的冥雷是灰色的，那幾道雷是紫色的呀。德斯，你在外面看著，我進去看看！」 
　　 
　　德斯愣了一下，然後瘋狂的對這裂天沖進賓館的背影叫道：「你，你幹嘛去送死啊，喂，快點回‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　話還沒說完１８道冥雷齊齊的轟在了賓館上，裂天也被沖擊波吹來回，整座自由賓館轟然倒塌，露出了正在交鋒的２個“人”。 
　　 
　　幻炎也幻化成了獸人的狀態，此時正笑著說：「行啊，小子冥雷九爆練得不錯呀。」 
　　 
　　我也對他說道：「但是你還是比我要強上那麽一分不是麽？畢竟，這招是你偷偷教給我的。」 
　　 
　　幻炎頓了一下：「但是你還是戰勝不了我，不是麽？我連這個形態的控火能力都沒有使用，不過，話說回來，你的能力是什麽呢？」 
　　 
　　我又笑了起來：「你會知道的，嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　這時德斯和裂天正愣愣的看這我們兩個，德斯有些磕巴的說：「那個是，老板？應該是了，那件風衣我是不會認錯的。那他對面的人是誰啊？老板到底是什麽啊？喂！裂天」 
　　 
　　裂天沒有答話，只是靜靜的看著兩個人的對決，半晌才說道：「那個傢伙，應該是他哥了，看這個樣子，這個還不是他們的原貌。如果我沒猜錯，老板應該就是傳說中的冥狼了。那個恐怖的物種。他們的三種形態有兩種不是本體但是都各有各的天賦能力一個形態一種，他們的本體則是所有天賦的集合然後再加上一種天賦能力，有些血統優秀的冥狼天生就擁有空間天賦，使他們可以在冥界的空間中開啓裂縫而來到人界直接的吞噬靈魂，畢竟這裏的靈魂要比冥界的靈魂質量好的多了。冥狼之間的戰鬥，很少見呢，看看吧‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　裂天身爲狼人，當然對於和自己有所關聯的生物感興趣，在一個偶然的機會他曾經見到過冥狼的介紹，於是才能看出來。 
　　 
　　而我們這邊的戰鬥已經是異常的激烈了，青色的冥火夾雜著紫色的冥雷呼嘯著向我飛來。 
　　 
　　「注意了哦，我要用我的控火能力了‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿，隨便，既然你用這個。難道我就沒有麽？」 
　　 
　　之見幻炎發出的冥火距離我只有五米左右的時候，速度突然減緩，並且慢慢停止。 
　　 
　　幻炎這回真的驚訝了：「時間麽？千年難得一遇呀‧‧‧‧‧‧我居然可以見到，月，你真令我大開眼界呀‧‧‧‧‧‧看來這次我危險了呢，不知道是什麽程度的時間控制呢？」 
　　 
　　「只是晝夜的瓶頸罷了，始終無法突破。」就好像是真正的兄弟切磋一樣，談論起了能力，要是對待敵人，可是萬萬不能這樣做呀‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「唉，來吧來吧，讓我看看我們族最可怕的天賦吧！」 
　　 
　　「如你所願，你會看到的。」 
　　 
　　說罷，便都提刀衝向了對方：「看看你的刀法是否退步了，月。」 
　　 
　　「放心，我每天都在練習，不會讓你失望的，倒是你，放棄了遠程攻擊，和我近戰啊。你不害怕時間麽？」我疑惑的說道。 
　　 
　　「見識見識，據說這個天賦可以使自己的時間流速加快，造成攻擊速度的提升，以及時間延遲和時間凝滯，就讓我見識下吧。」吃力的擋住一刀，他依然淡定的說道。 
　　 
　　「時間凝滯？哪那麽容易，我估計我放出那招，我也要躺上幾天了」又刁鑽的揮出一刀，我笑著對他說道。 
　　 
　　「哈，這才正常嘛，要不然豈不是太可怕了」擋住了這一刀，幻炎笑道。 
　　 
　　「嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧不過如果能夠達到四季的級別，只要我願意可以用三次這招」突然加快自己周身的時間流速，一刀劈象措手不及的幻炎，在他持刀的手臂上留下了一道傷痕。 
　　 
　　雙方不約而同的停止了攻擊，「的確夠可怕，我終於見識到了，你爲什麽停手？」 
　　 
　　「我不會直接殺了你的，再看我最後一眼吧，放心，在你體會靈魂抽離的痛苦之前我會一刀解決你的。」我笑著說道。 
　　 
　　幻炎一臉無奈的說道：「唉‧‧‧‧‧‧也好，弟弟夠強了，不用我再罩著你了，呵。死就死吧」 
　　 
　　我突然覺得精神有點恍惚，眼前出現了塵封已久的記憶碎片：「唉，那時候只有你能給我帶來家的溫暖呢，記得你第一次偷偷見我的時候給我帶來的東西麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎突然笑了，完全無視死亡的恐懼，就好像平常和弟弟一起談天說地的時候：「是啊，我記得是一袋方便麵吧，唉，虧我還和你說這是人界的特産，很少見的，到人界久了我才發現，原來．．．唉。」 
　　 
　　我也笑了起來：「是啊，方便麵。」 
　　 
　　幻炎想了想：「對了，這次來我給你帶了一個東西，你走的太匆忙落在家裏，我給你帶來了。」 
　　 
　　我皺起眉頭開始回憶我有什麽遺失在家裏。 
　　 
　　直到幻炎掏出那個東西，那是一枚戒指上面刻畫著一輪藍色的彎月。突然覺得心頭一震：「這個‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎撫摸著自己手上戴著的那枚刻著紫色太陽的戒指笑著說道：「是啊，還記得麽？當時我叫那個傢伙幫忙打這兩枚戒指的時候，那傢伙看到你死活都不給咱們打這個。到最後還是你逼著他打的呢，那傢伙的表情，真搞笑啊。頭都不敢擡的站在那，哈！過來拿著，這麽重要的東西你都能落在家裏。」 
　　 
　　我腦中一片混亂，只是晃悠悠的過去接過戒指，卻沒發現已經距離幻炎很近了。 
　　 
　　「你還是沒有徹底的忘記我們原來的生活呀，觸動著麽大？給我很大的機會哦‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「！」我一愣，心叫糟。 
　　 
　　果然幻炎一道封印術直接拍在我胸口上。 
　　 
　　「小子，還很嫩哦，唉這個封印術只是暫時封印住你力量的沒什麽副作用的，明天就差不多解開了，冷靜冷靜再和我敘敘舊吧！」 
　　 
　　由於封印術的原因，根本無力支撐幻形，所以慢慢的變回了冥狼的本體一臉惱怒的盯著幻炎最後無奈的用爪子把用劉海遮住右眼說道：「這麽多年了你還是那麽陰，好了好了，再也不理你了。」 
　　 
　　幻炎看我冷靜下來：「嘿嘿一笑，我要是不陰險點，怎麽治的了你這個小混蛋啊。唉？老匹夫呢？」 
　　 
　　我嘿嘿一笑：「你以爲我還是原來那個毫無心機的小孩麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎無奈的看著已經被一群亡靈撕扯的破破爛爛的塵心：「唉，小子你害的我回不去家了哦。你得安排我的夥食和住宿。」 
　　 
　　我看著他愣了一下：「哥，你留在這？」 
　　 
　　他衝過來沖我的頭拍了一下：「廢話，老頭都死了，我可不想回去面壁。告訴你，小子，都是你害的！」 

　　隨後一把給我提了起來：「那邊那兩個是你手下吧，走吧走吧，讓他們叫車過來接你。」 
　　 
　　我笑著回答：「保證完成你的住宿和夥食問題，嘿嘿！」 
　　 
　　「哼，那就好。」隨後將我夾在腋下一邊向著發呆的裂天他們走去一邊大喊：「喂！那邊那兩個家夥，你們是月的手下麽？，快去叫輛車來！」 
　　 
　　感受著幻炎的體溫，鼻子突然有些發酸：「親人的感覺麽？沒想到我還能感受到。」    
    
 


第七章：短暫的休息？


　　 
　　裂天和德斯在一旁愣著，直到幻炎見叫了幾聲沒反應鬱悶的揮手擊碎防禦陣的時候才反應過來，只是愣愣的看著我，許久德斯才開口：「老‧‧‧‧‧‧老板？」 
　　 
　　我鬱悶對他說道的說：「你們不是一直在一旁看麽？還廢話那麽多！告訴你們，回去後，我要是看到誰知道了這件事，我就‧‧‧‧‧‧就‧‧‧‧‧‧靠，再議！這次阻止死氣蔓延的事‧‧‧‧‧‧多謝你們了。」 
　　 
　　說實話，還真不忍心對這群手下造成什麽傷害，當然，別人就更不允許了。 
　　 
　　「好了好了，先去你們的據點吧。你小子應該有車吧？不要告訴我你搞了幾年的軍火連輛像樣的車都沒有？」幻炎有些戲谑的說道。 
　　 
　　我愣了一下：「開什麽玩笑！我們會沒有車，你要什麽車盡管開．．．．．．」 
　　 
　　幻炎嘿嘿一笑：「好啊，那我明天就去看看都有什麽車咯，喂，別哭喪個臉呀。」 
　　 
　　磨蹭了好久，卻發現我們距離我們的車很遠，短時間內根本沒辦法到達。我不理幻炎一臉好笑，尴尬的對德斯說：「德斯，去叫輛出租車。」 
　　 
　　幻炎終於忍不住了，爆發出一陣狂笑：「啊哈！月，你這幾年都幹什麽了？難道你只是組建了一個不盈利的俱樂部麽？還有你走私的是玩具槍？哈哈‧‧‧‧‧‧出租車，咳！唉‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　沒辦法，我只有紅著臉，把頭扭了過去：「放我下來，你不知道很熱麽？裂天，電話給我。」 
　　 
　　裂天愣了愣，掏出電話正想遞過來，頓了一下：「城主，你要給誰打電話用不用我幫你？」隨後指了指我的爪子。 
　　 
　　看著我咬牙切齒的樣子，裂天飛快的把手機遞了過來，卻又愣住了，然後將手機放在地上，擺正，退到旁邊。 
　　 
　　幻炎已經被笑的肚子抽筋了，還是在那邊不停的笑邊笑邊說：「月，你的手下真稱職啊，恩，佩服佩服！」 
　　 
　　直接無視掉幻炎，看著面前擺正的手機，無奈的按了起來。用爪子來按真的超不方便，連續按錯了十次，再加上幻炎笑到躺在地上的樣子，我做出了一個重大的決定！長痛不如短痛，將手機叼起來遞給裂天：「裂天，你給那個墮天之翼打個電話，然後把手機給我。」 
　　 
　　「噗，哈哈！月啊，認命了？」幻炎再次笑倒 ‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　裂天撥通了電話，又將電話放在了地上。我也沒心思追究了，等著電話的接通。 
　　 
　　許久電話終於接通了：「喂，誰啊？半夜的打電話。」 
　　 
　　「你是不是法克？」 
　　 
　　「沒錯，你是？」 
　　 
　　「我是冥月，有件事情要麻煩你一下。」 
　　 
　　「哦？你還有事情要我幫忙？肯定不是什麽容易的事。我不幹！」 
　　 
　　「下次你再來賣軍火給你打九五折，再免費送你三十枝ＲＧ７。」 
　　 
　　「．．．．．．好吧，你可以說了。」 
　　 
　　「你就叫人在電視上發布宣言，就說你們要炸掉自由賓館就可以了。」 
　　 
　　「就這麽簡單？」 
　　 
　　「沒錯，就這麽簡單。」 
　　 
　　「好，這事我幹了。」 
　　 
　　結束通話：「 裂天，去做點假象，要現場像是被ＴＮＴ炸過一樣，做的像點。」 
　　 
　　「包在我身上。」 
　　 
　　這時德斯打來了電話，我們車已經開過來了，因爲坐出租車對於一個做軍火生意的人的影響實在是太．．． 
　　 
　　無視後面的轟鳴聲，與幻炎鑽進車裏，便向著夏城駛去。 
　　 
　　司機回頭看了看：「老板，怎麽把頭發染成黑色的了？」 
　　 
　　幻炎愣住，德斯幫忙說道：「啊，這是老板的哥哥，老板有事暫時不在。」 
　　 
　　「這樣啊，我還以爲是老板呢，太像了哪。」司機感歎道。 
　　 
　　「行了卡本，專心開你的車，別撞了。」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿，就是你被香蕉皮滑到，我也不會出車禍的，這個你放心。」 
　　 
　　「切。」德斯不滿的嘟囔了一聲。 
　　 
　　過了半小時，終於回到了夏城。 
　　 
　　領著幻炎來到我的臥室：「目前沒有空閒房間了，你先就睡地上吧！」 
　　 
　　幻炎看了看我：「小子，趁機報複我啊？不用不用，其實我不用睡地上的，你看，床那麽大，你現在那麽小，擠一擠吧。」 
　　 
　　鬱悶看了看他，我發飙一樣的將床上的被子扯了下來：「我睡地上可以了吧！」 
　　 
　　幻炎也好唔表示的躺在了床上：「唔‧‧‧‧‧‧真舒服！」 
　　 
　　鬱悶的一夜呀 ‧‧‧‧‧‧     
    



第八章：


　　 
　　清晨，解除了封印的我看了看窗外：「唔啊‧‧‧‧‧‧又是個美好的清晨‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　猛然醒悟，又回頭看了看蒙頭大睡的幻炎。「除了一些不和諧因素外‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　無奈的搖了搖頭，走出臥室前抄起一只枕頭猛的砸向幻炎：「還睡！都幾點啦！你難道不知道清晨的靈魂最好吃嘛！不要裝沒聽到！可惡，你不走我走了！還要捉一些靈魂去給死靈茶施肥呢。」 
　　 
　　這時候幻炎才慢悠悠的坐了起來，但是卻一點都沒有剛剛睡醒的狼的樣子。「死靈茶？在哪裏弄的？那東西沒記錯的話只有冥界才有那麽一點點，你在哪裏弄到的！」 
　　 
　　給了他一個大大的白眼：「自己種的唄，廢話真多。」 
　　 
　　幻炎一臉正氣淩然的說：「好！我和你去捉靈魂，不過那茶．．．．．．」 
　　 
　　我鬱悶的說：「好，給你喝還不行麽？反正也不少。」 
　　 
　　幻炎又一愣：「不少？你弄錯了吧，月，那東西冥界都很稀少。」 
　　 
　　「新死的靈魂都比較純淨。」我無奈的說道：「我真懷疑你到底是不是冥狼，難道你是死靈犬？」 
　　 
　　「去你的，小混蛋‧‧‧‧‧‧」幻炎惱怒的說道。 
　　 
　　「好了好了，要走了，不然就不新鮮了．．．．．」 
　　 
　　走出臥室，門口站崗的小弟愣住了，但是還是對著我說：「老板。」 
　　 
　　「恩，最近有什麽事麽？」 
　　 
　　「老板，查理昨天來電話說今天中午他會到茶樓等您，他最近有一次大動作，需要一些軍火。」 
　　 
　　「好，我知道了。」 
　　 
　　走出夜總會，駕著悍馬駛向山區，一般的人死後靈魂都會選擇在山區活動，陽光稀少，空氣也不錯，那裏的靈魂要比城市裏的純淨的多。 
　　 
　　真不知道靈魂能不能感覺到空氣狀況？ 
　　 
　　看著漫山遍野的死靈球‧‧‧‧‧‧我有點無奈的說：「搞什麽，今天死了多少人呀，怎麽這麽多‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　幻炎也鬱悶的說道：「給我一種冥界才有的感覺。」 
　　 
　　「搞什麽，以往也沒有這麽多的，不管了，多了不是更好。」 
　　 
　　「恩，說的也是。」 
　　 
　　「好了好了，開工了！哥你帶攝魂瓶了麽？」 
　　 
　　幻炎掏出一個小小的瓷瓶笑著說道：「吃飯的家夥，怎麽能扔呢？」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧好了好了開捉吧！留五隻就夠養茶的了，其他的就隨意了。」 
　　 
　　一個小時後．．．．．． 
　　 
　　「唔，不行了，月，吃不下去了。」幻炎挺著肚子無奈的說道。 
　　 
　　「吃不下去你還吃！你嘴裏那是什麽！不過‧‧‧‧‧‧呃，的確好撐啊‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　看著還有一半左右的靈魂，幻炎說道：「好多信仰聖神的人那，也有許多信仰魔神的。真奇怪，怎麽沒有多少信仰冥神的呢。」 
　　 
　　「沒辦法，冥界的人都太懶啦，要不然這屆冥神也不用四處去找我們這些流亡死神到人界來發展信仰了．．．．．．」 
　　 
　　「嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧說實話，你們這些流亡死神也夠鬱悶的，都退位了還要幫冥界忙前忙後。」 
　　 
　　「我就是個家族的犧牲品！你見過哪隻冥狼去做冥神的，限制太多了，還不如去盜魂呢！」 
　　 
　　「是啊‧‧‧‧‧‧如果不是你受不了做冥神而自己不幹了，加上冥神的任務，也許家族還不敢吧咱們趕到人界‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「的確，诶現在信徒根本就沒有發展多少，沒有辦法現在的信仰聖神的人太多了。死掉的靈魂都跑到了神界和魔界，只有那麽一丁點無神論者死後才會進入我們冥界呢‧‧‧‧‧‧好了好了快捉吧，把那些信仰聖神的和信仰魔神的都捉住去做肥料，其他的就算了。」 
　　 
　　「呃‧‧‧‧‧‧捉不動了，好撐啊！」 
　　 
　　「那你一會就不要喝茶！」 
　　 
　　幻炎開始瘋狂的捉起了靈魂。 
　　 
　　我心裏開始不住的哀嚎：「他真的是我哥哥麽？」 
　　 
　　又忙了一會，終於捕捉完成。看著空著懸浮著灰色的死靈球，兩個傢伙都喘了一口氣。 
　　 
　　「沒有其他信仰的靈魂了吧。」 
　　 
　　「應該沒有了。」 
　　 
　　「走吧，再晚點茶就掛掉了。」 
　　 
　　於是兩個傢伙坐著悍馬向著茶樓飛奔而去。 
　　 
　　茶樓的地下室‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　 
　　幻炎看著遍地的灰色茶樹滿眼都是小星星：「這些都是死靈茶？」 
　　 
　　我一邊把靈魂扔向茶樹，一邊說：「是啊，都是，不過你來了正好，以後給茶樹找飼料又多了個幫手，這幫傢伙能吃的很呀！」 
　　 
　　看著茶樹伸出枝條接住一個靈魂並吸收後，幻炎也深有感觸：「好像是你給它多少它們就吃掉多少。」 
　　 
　　「是啊，不過吃的越多，長的就越好哦。」 
　　 
　　當餵過茶樹之後摘下一片茶葉遞給幻炎：「喏，拿著，夏城去喝，我要去做生意了。」 
　　 
　　幻炎樂呵呵的接下茶葉「好吧，你去忙吧，嘿嘿‧‧‧‧‧‧死靈茶‧‧‧‧‧‧」隨後劃開一道空間裂縫離開了。 
　　 
　　再次無奈的搖搖頭，緩緩的向著茶樓的包廂走去，又一筆生意，唉‧‧‧‧‧‧夠累的。    
    
 

[hide=第九章: ]
　　 
　　在往包廂走的路上，仔細算了一下發展信徒的事。 
　　 
　　預計這次生意做完，就可以開始了。 

　　不過教廷的力量不容小視，黑暗議會也不會令我們發展起來‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　 
　　呃啊！好麻煩。 
　　 
　　想著想著，包廂已經到了‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「查理，別來無恙？聽說你又要有大動作，還不和接待交易要直接和我說？」 
　　 
　　「是啊，這可是一個大消息呀，關於幾年前大批科學家意外死亡的事情哦。」查理笑著說道。 
　　 
　　「哦？說說看。」我依然面不改色的問道。 
　　 
　　「呃，冥，別裝了，我知道那批科學家被你弄走了。你可真，神通廣大呀‧‧‧‧‧‧」查理無奈的說。 
　　 
　　「被我弄走了又如何？告訴你小子別想打我那些科學家的主意。」 
　　 
　　「不不不，怎麽會呢，我只是打你那些武器的主意，可以給你宣傳宣傳嘛。」查理一臉猥瑣的笑著。 
　　 
　　「你是怎麽知道的呢，真搞不明白，好吧，不過價格方面‧‧‧‧‧‧」 
　　 
　　「沒問題，錢不是問題，武器可不可以先給我實驗一下。至於怎麽知道的，我有一名手下無意間看到的，真的。」 
　　 
　　「好吧好吧，算我失算了，法爾，去幫我拿一把那個什麽槍了的，對了就是他們最新研制的那把脈沖手槍。」 
　　 
　　片刻，一把銀白色的手槍被拿了過來，查理拿起來試了試手感：「恩，不錯，就是不知道攻擊力怎麽樣。」 
　　 
　　「開一槍不就知道了，非同凡響哦！」 
　　 
　　「不用了，我相信你的推薦，那‧‧‧‧‧‧需要多少錢？」 
　　 
　　我豎起三根手指‧‧‧‧‧‧ 
　　 
　　「三萬？」查理問道。 
　　 
　　搖了搖手指，「繼續猜？」 
　　 
　　「三十萬？太貴了吧‧‧‧‧‧‧」查理吃驚的說道。 
　　 
　　「唉！和你說了吧，三百萬‧‧‧‧‧‧兩把。」 
　　 
　　查理鬱悶的說道：「能不能便宜點，都打了這麽久交道了。」 
　　 
　　我想了想：「給你兩條路。ㄧ、可以從我這裏借高利貸。二、以後在我這裏買槍要多用５％的錢。選擇哪一個？」 
　　 
　　查理貌似發怒的大吼：「你這是趁火打劫！我要到警局去告你！」 
　　 
　　「查理先生，請你冷靜。不是我說，如果是您去警局還沒有告成，您已經被逮捕了。」 
　　 
　　「好吧好吧，我選第ㄧ個。」 
　　 
　　「好，需要多少？」 
　　 
　　「先給我拿一百把。」 
　　 
　　「你要去炸落日帝國的皇宮麽？你這個瘋子。」我鬱悶的叫道。 
　　 
　　「你就不要管啦‧

----------


## 冥月

TO 皇天蒼狼:呵呵 神說信仰很重要 （呼呼~
所以呀我搶別人的信徒，不是弄不好就會發生沖突 是一定會呀 哈哈~

TO 逍月：哈哈~  一次看11章當然爽透啦~  無論寫的怎麽樣......   
嘎嘎 呃~  逍月大很有錢呀~  唔呃~要是你能一天給我5億零花錢我就自發的跟你走呀  哈哈~~~~
還有......心地善良不是什麽好事哦......

TO 影曲：嘎嘎 的確好久了.....  
後來突然頓悟了......於是領悟到技能分段（目前等級：1  嘎嘎 開玩笑~
戰鬥部分的確不夠看 草草了事 各位抱歉了啊~哈哈~
搶信徒這件事的確很難辦 至少冥我已經想到頭腦短路了  好複雜的~......

TO 大姐：嗚嗚~   改了好多毛病   嗚嗚~太感動了  辛苦啦~唔....  你弟我會改正的 嗚嗚   方便面....泡面......叫習慣了...郁悶..
至於點.....嘎 也是習慣成自然....會改正的  波浪線......呃 一樣呀~ 



最後~  冥神在上  冥我會努力的 努力擠時間 努力更新 努力改錯 努力.....什麽？

----------


## 冥月

第１２章：該來的都來了
　　靜靜的用神識看著蕩魂緩緩的走出夏城，然後隨手抛出一只靈魂後開心的看著那之靈魂緩緩的飄往天空我無奈的搖了搖頭然後對幻炎道：「那是什麽東西，連我都騙過去了呢。」

　　幻炎愣了一下然後笑著對我說道：「呵呵，你也該會去看看啦，剛剛那個是，小孩子的玩具啦，哈哈！怎麽樣？基本可以以假亂真了吧，哈哈！」

　　這是空間一陣震蕩，隨後閃出張紙條，皺著眉將他後我無奈的搖了搖頭：「又要開會了，唉該來的永遠也躲不過。」

　　隨後劃開空間閃了進去，只留下一臉疑惑的幻炎，空間中飄蕩著一句令幻炎怒發沖冠的話：「哥，我悲哀的發現你變胖了，出去轉轉吧，該減肥了！」

　　臥室經過了死一般的寂靜後爆發出幻炎狂暴的吼聲：「幻月！我要砍了你！！」


　　身子顫了顫，好冷，不用想也知道幻炎發飙了，嘎嘎～

　　來到會議室，幾個流亡死神正在愁眉苦臉的坐在四周，血風不知道在那裏弄來的現任教皇照片，正在那裏將其當做靶子瘋狂的用飛镖射向其頭部。

　　我苦笑著敲了敲桌子：「好了好了，都是早晚的事只不過是提前了一些罷了，由於之前那個建議，已經招攬了不少的信徒了現在我們在自由城不是已經占有一席之地了麽？」

　　弗朗端著手裏的濃咖啡，眉頭稍稍的松弛了一些，然後突然的將咖啡杯扔向血風的目標，教皇的照片怒道：「這到也是，不過教廷動作太快，現在每天都會一些便衣的聖騎士，和牧師在四周遊蕩。你也知道那些死靈法師對那些神棍深惡痛絕。更何況他們現在基本封鎖我們接受信徒的道路，他們也在發瘋一樣的收攏自由城的信徒，現在的自由城的無神論者都快變成瀕危動物了！」

　　心痛的看了看摔碎的咖啡杯：「天啊，冥晶制作的咖啡杯啊。很貴的」

　　但是還是先勸勸這些家夥吧隨後，無奈揉了揉眉頭：「呃，那應該怎麽辦？難道久這麽讓他們繼續發展信徒麽？」

　　這時候，正在擦拭那把神器級別的柴刀的傑克眼中突然閃過一道寒光隨後陰森森的說道：「用不用我派些人去幹掉他們？有些時候暴力可以解決一切」

　　夢飛一臉鄙夷的看著傑克猛的將手中的冥界版聖經砸向傑克：「打打殺殺的野蠻人！凡是要動腦！現在我們先不要管他們，他們也不敢公然對現在在人類的眼中評價很高的我們下手，加大擴張的速度，務必在落日的任何地點都可以看道我們的聖殿，然後．．．．．．」

　　夢飛的話還未說完，茶樓的管理員敲了敲門：「老板，有人找您，看樣子，好像是教廷的人，而且職位還不小。」

　　皺了皺眉頭，我的心裏開始盤算了起來，難道是他們發現了我的身份？不可能呀？

　　一邊想一邊隨管理員走去，遠遠的就看到３個身穿紅色長袍的老頭正坐在大廳的茶座上身邊恭敬的站著幾個白色長袍的人。「白衣主教和紅衣大主教？還一次來了３個？真看的起我呀。」

　　見到我來到後，其中一個紅衣主教站了起來擺出一副神棍的模樣：「贊美聖神，您好冥先生，我是教廷的紅衣大主教凱特。聽說您是這一代的老板所以我們有些事想要拜托您，請問這裏有沒有適合說話的地方？」

　　努力的裝出一副和煦的笑容：「好吧，各位跟我來吧，唉看來我的專屬茶座今天也要來客人了呢。」說罷我便向著茶樓深處走去。幾個紅衣大主教互相看了一眼也一一的跟著走了進來

　　走到茶樓盡頭的一扇灰白色的大門前，當我拿出要鑰匙將門打開後幾名白衣主教都驚呆了，就連紅衣主教也愣了片刻。一間很有古典風味的房間，房間的中間擺了一張奇怪的七弦古琴，琴本來是一種很文雅樂器，但是著張琴古怪就古怪在固定琴弦和調弦的旋鈕上，分別是１４把各式各樣的兵器，刀槍劍戟斧钺鈎叉，樣樣齊全整張琴以黑色爲主，給人一種壓抑的感覺，卻又有一種不可名狀的詭異。房間四周的牆壁上挂滿了各種樂器，卻又而且無一不是詭異到了極點，房間的靠近正坐的牆壁上是一塊可遇而不可求的天然的太極圖左右各書輪回二字。
　　
　　當紅衣主教看到輪回時更加的驚訝了睜大眼睛吃驚的說道：「哦，聖神在上，難道您就是輪回的頭目麽？」

　　笑著擺了擺手：「虛名而已，頭目不頭目的也沒什麽關係。」

　　看到凱特目不轉睛的看著房間中的古琴，我裝坐好奇的問道：「凱特先生，這架琴難道有什麽特別麽，雖然以兵器爲旋鈕，但是也沒什麽出奇的了吧？」

　　凱特不自然的笑了起來：「恩，的確沒什麽出奇的，不知道您是在那裏買道的這張琴呢？」

　　我看到他的表現心裏暗想「老狐狸！明知道琴有問題，還裝，不過他能認出罪詠也沒什麽出奇的，畢竟上次神魔大戰關於這把琴的故事恐怖之極，教廷裏多多少少都會有一些記載。」

　　我笑了笑：「朋友送的罷了，好了各位。入座吧，不知道各位有什麽事來找在下呢？」

　　當紅衣主教全部入座後，凱特清了清嗓子：「是這樣的．．．．．．」

　　他的話還未說完，斯凱突然慌張的跑了進來：「老板，有幾個老頭找您，好像是您老家的人！」

　　我皺起了眉頭對斯凱傳音道：「該死的，一波未平一波又起。你來應付這幾個老神棍，我出去看看」隨後對著幾位紅衣主教略帶歉意的說道：「不好意思，家鄉來人我出去看一下」隨後頭也不會的走了出去。




－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
啊嘎嘎～１２結束了～出乎意料的放假　啊哈哈！！！！

至於文中提及的罪詠魔琴介紹再次！


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    罪詠：沒有攻擊力，但是卻是神魔大戰種最可怕的武器之一，可以挑起一切欲望，心神不甯者將會直接被自己的欲望吞噬，神智錯亂。
罪詠的琴譜分七章，在這裏就不一一說明了，以後會慢慢浮出水面的　啊嘎嘎～

----------


## 逍月

哈，還以為蕩魂是真的覺悟了......
沒想到還是冥月被騙了。
原來蕩魂還是一樣可愛善良啊！
沒關係，這樣也不錯。（抱住蕩魂）（喂）

為什麼冥月說善良不好呢？
是有什麼原因嗎？（思）

然後逍月不是很有錢啦......
逍月有說中樂透頭彩阿！（燦）
而且蕩魂如果10億真的不貴。
有那種法拉利賣1萬的感覺啊......（誤）

總之，感覺不錯。
下一章應該是一堆人勾心鬥角的心理戰吧？（笑）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看來冥月又有麻煩了XD

罪詠這把琴算是神器吧，冥月有這把神器應該就不用怕教廷的人了~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

TO逍月：呵呵 被騙嘞
蕩魂“欺師滅祖”诶~
這個師傅做的太失敗了 哈哈~

只是我覺得善良沒有意義只會令人做事優柔寡斷，想象一下正和敵人戰鬥呢，本來可以勝利的結果你卻放手了，那樣的話 呵呵敵人不一定是仁慈額度家夥，其實善良對於人來說還是很重要的。呃~

的確下章會有些勾心鬥角但是冥我對這種心理戰......
呃，不太了解近期正在網上專找心裏戰的小說看，呃 ~希望能找到一些靈感吧~

TO皇天：嘎嘎 何止是有麻煩，麻煩大嘞~
您應該看過類似的小說吧，教廷和冥界是不死不休呀~
爲了放倒冥界甚至可以與魔族聯盟，呵呵 再加上夏城的修真 啊咧~好亂~
在這裏透露罪詠不是冥的終極兵器哦，畢竟那對心志堅定的人沒有作用，並且沒有實際的攻擊力 呵呵~

還有....又一次心血來潮......（招兵啦！！！招兵啦！！！有沒有志願者來我的小說裏占個位啊！！！！！！如果有的話 按以下方式入伍！
姓名：
性別：
職業：
陣營：神？魔？冥？
種族：
能力：
組織：可有可無....
武器：
性格：
應該就這些了 如果還有別的 請各位補充~ 
啊嘎！！！！！只收5位！！！！！！！（差點忘了

----------


## fwiflof

迪.........波浪啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！！！！！！(抓狂)
還有，要注意冗言贅句呦！


第１２章：該來的都來了 


　　靜靜的用神識看著蕩魂緩緩的走出夏城，然後隨手抛出一只靈魂後開心的看著那之靈魂緩緩的飄往天空，我無奈的搖了搖頭，對幻炎道：「那是什麽東西，連我都騙過去了呢。」 

　　幻炎愣了一下然後笑著對我說道：「呵呵，你也該會去看看啦，剛剛那個是，小孩子的玩具啦，哈哈！怎麽樣？基本上可以以假亂真了吧，哈哈！」 

　　這時空間一陣震蕩，隨後閃出張紙條，皺著眉將它讀完後，我無奈的搖了搖頭：「又要開會了，唉！該來的永遠也躲不過。」 

　　隨後劃開空間閃了進去，只留下一臉疑惑的幻炎，空間中飄蕩著一句令幻炎怒髮沖冠的話：「哥，我悲哀的發現你變胖了，出去轉轉吧，該減肥了！」 

　　臥室經過了死一般的寂靜後爆發出幻炎狂暴的吼聲：「幻月！我要砍了你！！」 


　　身子顫了顫，好冷，不用想也知道幻炎發飙了，嘎嘎‧‧‧‧‧‧

　　來到會議室，幾個流亡死神正在愁眉苦臉的坐在四周，血風不知道在那裏弄來的現任教皇照片，正在那裏將其當做靶子瘋狂的用飛镖射向其頭部。 

　　我苦笑著敲了敲桌子：「好了好了，都是早晚的事，只不過是提前了一些罷了，由於之前那個建議，已經招攬了不少的信徒了。現在我們在自由城不是已經占有一席之地了麽？」 

　　弗朗端著手裏的濃咖啡，眉頭稍稍的鬆弛了一些，然後突然的將咖啡杯扔向血風的目標──教皇的照片──怒道：「這到也是，不過教廷動作太快，現在每天都會有一些便衣的聖騎士和牧師在四周悠轉。你也知道那些死靈法師對那些神棍深惡痛絕。更何況他們現在基本封鎖我們接收信徒的道路，他們也在發瘋一樣的收攏自由城的信徒，現在的自由城的無神論者都快變成瀕危動物了！」 

　　心痛的看了看摔碎的咖啡杯：「天啊，冥晶制作的咖啡杯啊！很貴的。」 

　　但是還是先勸勸這些傢伙吧！隨後，無奈揉了揉眉頭：「呃，那應該怎麽辦？難道就這麽讓他們繼續發展信徒麽？」 

　　這時候，正在擦拭那把神器級別的柴刀的傑克眼中突然閃過一道寒光隨後陰森森的說道：「用不用我派些人去幹掉他們？有些時候暴力可以解決一切。」 

　　夢飛一臉鄙夷的看著傑克，猛的將手中的冥界版聖經砸向傑克：「打打殺殺的野蠻人！凡是要動腦！現在我們先不要管他們，他們也不敢公然對現在在人類的眼中評價很高的我們下手，加大擴張的速度，務必在落日的任何地點都可以看道我們的聖殿，然後．．．．．．」 

　　夢飛的話還未說完，茶樓的管理員敲了敲門：「老板，有人找您，看樣子，好像是教廷的人，而且職位還不小。」 

　　皺了皺眉頭，我的心裏開始盤算了起來，難道是他們發現了我的身份？不可能呀？ 

　　一邊想一邊隨管理員走去，遠遠的就看到三個身穿紅色長袍的老頭正坐在大廳的茶座上身邊恭敬的站著幾個白色長袍的人。

       「白衣主教和紅衣大主教？還一次來了三個？真看的起我呀。」 

　　見到我來到後，其中一個紅衣主教站了起來擺出一副神棍的模樣：「贊美聖神，您好冥先生，我是教廷的紅衣大主教凱特。聽說您是這一代的老板所以我們有些事想要拜托您，請問這裏有沒有適合說話的地方？」 

　　努力的裝出一副和煦的笑容：「好吧，各位跟我來吧，看來我的專屬茶座今天也要來客人了呢。」說罷我便向著茶樓深處走去。幾個紅衣大主教互相看了一眼也一一的跟著走了進來。

　　走到茶樓盡頭的一扇灰白色的大門前，當我拿出要鑰匙將門打開後幾名白衣主教都驚呆了，就連紅衣主教也愣了片刻。

　　一間很有古典風味的房間，房間的中間擺了一張奇怪的七弦古琴，琴本來是一種很文雅的樂器，但是這張琴古怪就古怪在固定琴弦和調弦的旋鈕上，分別是十四把各式各樣的兵器，刀槍劍戟斧钺鈎叉，樣樣齊全整張琴以黑色爲主，給人一種壓抑的感覺，卻又有一種不可名狀的詭異。

　　房間四周的牆壁上掛滿了各種樂器，卻又無一不是詭異到了極點，房間的靠近正坐的牆壁上是一塊可遇而不可求的天然的太極圖左右各書輪回二字。 
　　 
　　當紅衣主教看到輪回時更加的驚訝了，睜大眼睛吃驚的說道：「哦，聖神在上，難道您就是輪回的頭目麽？」 

　　笑著擺了擺手：「虛名而已，頭目不頭目的也沒什麽關係。」 

　　看到凱特目不轉睛的看著房間中的古琴，我裝坐好奇的問道：「凱特先生，這架琴難道有什麽特別麽，雖然以兵器爲旋鈕，但是也沒什麽出奇的了吧？」 

　　凱特不自然的笑了起來：「恩，的確沒什麽出奇的，不知道您是在那裏買道的這張琴呢？」 

　　我看到他的表現心裏暗想：「老狐狸！明知道琴有問題，還裝，不過他能認出罪詠也沒什麽出奇的，畢竟上次神魔大戰關於這把琴的故事恐怖之極，教廷裏多多少少都會有一些記載。」 

　　我笑了笑：「朋友送的罷了，好了各位。入座吧，不知道各位有什麽事來找在下呢？」 

　　當紅衣主教全部入座後，凱特清了清嗓子：「是這樣的．．．．．．」 

　　他的話還未說完，斯凱突然慌張的跑了進來：「老板，有幾個老頭找您，好像是您老家的人！」 

　　我皺起了眉頭對斯凱傳音道：「該死的，一波未平一波又起。你來應付這幾個老神棍，我出去看看。」隨後對著幾位紅衣主教略帶歉意的說道：「不好意思，家鄉來人我出去看一下。」

　　隨後頭也不會的走了出去。    
    


耶！！迪招人了！（狂衝）


好多好多


姓名： 冥府幽狼
性別： 不明(喂)
職業： 需要討論...私訊來啦
陣營：冥啊！當然！ 
種族： 會員資料上有.....不行的話就冥狼啊！
能力： 私訊來吧.........原設太超過，還是迪你接受？
組織：那是啥？
武器： 長刀闇光，暗金鞘，黑色刀身，黑刃，白色護手、握把
性格： 
在這裡........


第一人格：月幽
描述：外顯人格，樂天，沒大沒小，說話沒分寸，得罪人於無形中，容易衝動
第二人格：幻翼
描述：隱藏人格，不常見，悲觀憂鬱、自暴自棄，對自己異常嚴酷，極端否定自己
第三人格：狩
描述：全名霜靈狩，不明人格，只出現過一次，力量強大而內斂深沉，頭腦清晰冷靜，殘酷嗜血    
    




迪加油啦~~~(涼)
太多的話，就任選一好了.........不過跟姐說一聲
加油加油！！很厲害啊！  :jcdragon-nod:

----------


## 逍月

姓名：逍月
性別：雄
職業：有什麼呢？這可以再討論。（笑）
陣營：因為冥界有冥狼所以幫助冥界。 
種族：混沌天狼
能力：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    生於混沌，為混沌法則所的化身，可以控制陰陽二氣，陰陽二氣就跟狼道士小說中一樣，『陰主滅、陽主生』，是宇宙本源的存在。
（陰氣由於使用結果會使對方神形俱滅，所以不常使用。不過，常使用陽氣來治療同伴。）

不過狼道士中設定過於強悍，所以強弱就按照冥月的小說需要囉！看似要弱化還是弄成不穩定，只有特定時候才能使用之類的......

混沌劍法-獸人OR人型專用（平時幾乎為獸型，變成人型OR獸人型就穿著黑白相間的道袍。），劍劍帶有天地玄奧的劍法，平常只使用普通鐵劍，只有真正危急時才會使用混沌劍。使用混沌劍後的混沌劍法，威力完全不可同日而語。

然後還會跟狼道士中的爪劍和一些符咒、法術。（最常使用）

當然，以上只是大概啦，不反對冥月根據劇情有所加減。細部的地方救用即時討論吧～    
    

組織：看冥月需要吧？如果有加入也是因為好玩加入的。
武器：太古神器-混沌劍（平時狀態為胸口的太極八卦項鍊。）
性格：
點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    正如陣營中所提到的，『因為冥界有冥狼所以幫助冥界』，行事風格隨意，只憑喜好，凡事常以『有趣』為前提，儘管如此，性格卻意外善良，有點優柔寡斷，對敵很少真正下殺手。十分懶惰，但觸及真正在乎的東西就無法置身事外，重要的東西受到傷害，也不會留情。說話常常不正經。大而化之，但似乎也有細膩的一面？『船到橋頭自然直』是逍月的座右銘。隨身都帶著一隻名叫『狐影』的狐狸。（對，就是他）

簡單來說，個性就跟〈狼道士〉中的逍月、狐影一樣。這樣說比較具體一點。    
    


逍月也入伍（？）了！（笑）
以上設定可以因冥月方便而有所更動。
支持冥月的小說喔！

『善良沒有意義只會令人做事優柔寡斷，想象一下正和敵人戰鬥呢，本來可以勝利的結果你卻放手了，那樣的話 呵呵敵人不一定是仁慈額度家夥』

其實逍月覺得冥月講得也沒錯，不過逍月性格還是加上了善良。
怎麼說呢，就是不忍心吧？凡事講求好玩就好的逍月，常覺得什麼事都沒那麼嚴重。
所以常常會手下留情，不過因此也常招來不必要的麻煩。
但這是天生個性，改不了的。
雖然放敵人走時都會很注意，所以不會被偷襲，不過事後也常被找麻煩就是。

以上的『逍月』，屬於小說中的逍月喔！現實中當然沒有要不要下殺手這種問題啦......（汗）

最後，謝謝冥月的招兵囉！不過還是提醒冥月，招兵最好有人數上的限制。因為畢竟不是自己設定出來的角色，比較難以掌控，所以最好不要一次太多～熟練後再加！
當然，如果冥月覺得OK就沒關係了！

----------


## 冥月

我已經渾身都是冷汗了.......
多謝逍月大的提醒，差點就死啦死啦了.......


呃 世界上還是喜歡善良的人多呢~ 
不過 善良也沒什麽不好的 全憑個人喜好 呵呵~

還有就是能力問題，這個完全可以不刪減呀，本來我的小說就有些混亂，其中也有修真的 呵呵~

不過這部小說到中期可能會轉移到神界（不是到處都是天使的那個！是真神！
所以逍月大一定要強悍 恩！ 就是這樣

---------------------------------------------------------------
姐 波浪線.........
嘎啊 用習慣了 不知不覺就打了上去 
唔 下次一定注意！

要注意恩！......一定要注意...... 要聽姐的話恩.....注意......
Z~Z~Z~  啊嘎!默念一萬遍:注意波浪線，注意波浪線，注意波浪線，注意波浪線......
啊嘎嘎！性別不要不明呀！
好嘛~  一個人格分裂的弟弟加上一個人格分裂的姐姐~唉！愁嘞~~~~~~
----------------------------------

嗚嗚 趁著還沒出問題 要趕快去修改一下......呃 在這裏再次謝謝逍月大的提醒.......

----------


## 冥月

第１３章：不該來的也來了．．．．．． 
    還沒有走到正廳，就聽到一個蒼老的聲音傳了過來：「你們老板在做什麽，怎麽這麽慢，麻煩你去催一下可以麽？」 
　　 
　　好熟悉啊，是誰了的？塵風子？還是法天？等等都不是，那兩個混蛋不會這樣子好好說話的，那是．．．．．． 

　　「抱歉，我們老板正在他自己的私人包間招待客人，我們這些做員工的也不能去打擾他啊，剛剛主管已經去了，我想他應該快到了，請各位再等等吧。」 

　　「我們真的是有急事！麻煩您．．．．．．」那個蒼老的聲音還沒有說完，我便已經走出走廊與他四目相對了。 

　　看到這個老人，我終於想起來這個聲音爲什麽這麽熟悉，給我一種似曾相識的感覺。 
　　 
　　看著他蒼老的面容，連我這個對家鄉充滿怨恨的傢伙居然都提不起一絲怨氣，有的只是無盡的回憶和苦澀。 

　　以至於與他對視了很久都說不出話來，最後還是他先說話了。 

　　只見他滿臉的皺紋似乎一瞬間都舒展開來，仿佛又回到了我們剛剛認識時的情景「天悔，好久不見。這幾年過的怎麽樣，在異鄉還習慣麽，為師．．．．．．」說道一半居然說不出話來眼中似乎閃爍著一些淚水。 

　　愣愣的看著眼前的老頭，腦海中的記憶潮水一般的湧來。 

　　當我剛離開冥界的時候由於空間裂縫出現誤差而直接出現在了夏國的一座道觀中，記得當時被道觀中的護山大陣轟了個七葷八素，最後還是這個老頭及時出現關閉了陣法。 

　　記得這個卑鄙的老頭看到我軟軟的趴在地上時做的第一件事居然不是施救而是讓我做他的徒弟，還說如果我不做他的徒弟他就要「替天行道」。 

　　由於傷勢過重加上老頭的威逼利誘，沒辦法只有拜他爲師，之後只是療傷就用掉了老頭的一半極品丹藥，氣的老頭吹鬍子瞪眼說我是個藥品銷毀器。 

　　呵呵，回憶起來居然會有些溫暖的感覺，搞不懂。 

　　明明是被逐出師門，還會有所留戀．．．．．． 

　　勉強壓制住想要擁抱老頭的衝動，「師．．．．．．天心道長，托您的福，這幾年過的還可以。」 

　　老頭愣愣的看著我，隨後頹然一笑：「過的好就好，這次我帶著門下的幾名弟子來看望一下你這個身在異鄉的道友，順便給你帶個話，塵心死了，他的宗門不會善罷甘休的。」 

　　說罷他又回頭對弟子們說：「走吧，該說的都說了，和道友告辭吧，畢竟他也算是你們的同輩。」 

　　仔細看了看老頭帶來的人，無一不是當時一起修煉過的師兄弟，雖然心中已經泛酸，但是又不能過於接近，否則給他們帶來麻煩就糟了。 

　　其中年紀最小的天雷子傳音過來「師兄，原諒師傅，他老人家也是被逼無奈．．．．．．」 

　　無奈的慘笑一下，對他傳音道：「我知道，我都知道，別說了行麽？我這個被逐出師門的人是沒有資格叫他師傅的，否則你們的麻煩就大了知道嗎？回去替我向師傅道個歉吧，弟子不肖。」 

　　說罷，依然面不改色的對已經走到門口的老頭說道： 「多謝道長的提醒，在下謹記，你，把櫃台最上面那罐茶葉拿下來包好送給他。」隨後對侍者說道。 

　　正在這時，門外一個囂張的聲音響了起來：「喲，這不是天心道長麽？怎麽？有心情來茶樓來坐？恩，這座茶樓好啊，茶樓好茶樓的老板更好對不對？哈哈！」隨後響起一片笑聲。 

　　「哼，我到那裏是我的自由，還望塵風子你不要幹涉。」天心面色不善的說道。 

　　「你是來看你這個徒弟的吧，正好，進來一起坐坐順便讓你公正一件事！」說罷塵風就要拉天心進去。 

　　我緩緩的走出茶樓，淡淡的對塵風說道：「不知道哪位是那位老人的弟子呢？用不用我把他找出來？」隨後佈下一個障眼法後將塵心的屍體放了出來。 

　　然後一臉無辜的問道：「是不是這個？」 

　　塵風子臉色由紅轉白，再由白轉青，眼冒寒光的對我狠狠的說道：「天悔你不要太過分，我這次來就是來找你討個公道的，我師弟到底怎麽了讓你這樣痛下殺手？今天你要是不說明白了，我和你沒完！」 

　　「哦，沒什麽呀，這個混蛋太影響自由城的市容了，我本著對自由城負責的心態幫這裏清掃一下垃圾，就是這麽簡單。」我一聳肩膀，滿臉無所謂的對暴怒的塵風說道。 

　　「好！好的很！不知道道友可否與我找個僻靜之地切磋一二？並將我師弟的魂魄送還！」塵風狠狠的說道。 

　　我上上下下的看了看他，又看了看錶，最後不理爆發邊緣的塵風，轉過頭向茶樓裏走去：「抱歉，沒時間。至於魂魄，本著不浪費糧食的社會責任，做肥料了。」 

　　「道友豈能如此，你難道不怕花用過這肥料後死翹翹麽？」天心等人裝做好奇的問道。 

　　「啊呀！一語驚醒夢中人哪！多謝道長提醒，我說最近我的茶樹怎麽都沒有精神了呢，原來如此，多謝多謝。」我裝作恍然大悟的樣子對天心拱手謝道，然後又一臉憤怒的對塵風說道：「你師弟的靈魂將我的茶樹弄的萎靡不振，請問您是不是應該有所表示呀？恩？」 

　　「很好！你們師徒兩個如此欺辱我宗門，貧道定要討個說法，三日之內我會找一個僻靜之地來爲我師弟討個公道，還望諸位準時到達！告辭！」說罷，也不管驚世駭俗，帶領門下弟子如同火箭一樣沖天而起不知所蹤。 

　　看著塵風離開，對著天心淡淡的笑了笑隨後扭頭走回茶樓空氣中只留下一句話：「師傅，離開自由城回山吧，這裏我能應付的了，我沒有說你是我師傅，您只要死咬住這一句話不放，就沒什麽問題，不送了。」 

　　天心笑著對門下弟子說道：「和你們師兄說再見，走了回山了。天悔，有時間，回來看看吧。告辭。」 

　　靜靜的用神識看著他們一一離去，無奈的笑了笑，「三天麽？唉．．．．．．真是個多事之秋呀。」 
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

呼呀～第１３章結束！！！！！！！

又要處理信徒問題了　嗚嗚！！！！！

----------


## fwiflof

迪~~~~~知道姐找到什麼了嗎~~~~~~~(燦笑)

一個好棒的東西~~~~~

    波浪線呦~~~~(狂暴化)    
    



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

     第１３章：不該來的也來了．．．．．．
      還沒有走到正廳，就聽到一個蒼老的聲音傳了過來：「你們老板在做什麽，怎麽這麽慢，麻煩你去催一下可以麽？」 
　　 
　　好熟悉啊，是誰了的？塵風子？還是法天？等等都不是，那兩個混蛋不會這樣子好好說話的，那是．．．．．． 

　　「抱歉，我們老板正在他自己的私人包間招待客人，我們這些做員工的也不能去打擾他啊，剛剛主管已經去了，我想他應該快到了，請各位再等等吧。」 

　　「我們真的是有急事！麻煩您．．．．．．」那個蒼老的聲音還沒有說完，我便已經走出走廊與他四目相對了。 

　　看到這個老人，我終於想起來這個聲音爲什麽這麽熟悉，給我一種似曾相識的感覺。
　　
　　看著他蒼老的面容，連我這個對家鄉充滿怨恨的傢伙居然都提不起一絲怨氣，有的只是無盡的回憶和苦澀。

　　以至於與他對視了很久都說不出話來，最後還是他先說話了。 

　　只見他滿臉的皺紋似乎一瞬間都舒展開來，仿佛又回到了我們剛剛認識時的情景「天悔，好久不見。這幾年過的怎麽樣，在異鄉還習慣麽，為師．．．．．．」說道一半居然說不出話來眼中似乎閃爍著一些淚水。 

　　愣愣的看著眼前的老頭，腦海中的記憶潮水一般的湧來。

　　當我剛離開冥界的時候由於空間裂縫出現誤差而直接出現在了夏國的一座道觀中，記得當時被道觀中的護山大陣轟了個七葷八素，最後還是這個老頭及時出現關閉了陣法。

　　記得這個卑鄙的老頭看到我軟軟的趴在地上時做的第一件事居然不是施救而是讓我做他的徒弟，還說如果我不做他的徒弟他就要「替天行道」。

　　由於傷勢過重加上老頭的威逼利誘，沒辦法只有拜他爲師，之後只是療傷就用掉了老頭的一半極品丹藥，氣的老頭吹鬍子瞪眼說我是個藥品銷毀器。

　　呵呵，回憶起來居然會有些溫暖的感覺，搞不懂。

　　明明是被逐出師門，還會有所留戀．．．．．．

　　勉強壓制住想要擁抱老頭的衝動，「師．．．．．．天心道長，托您的福，這幾年過的還可以。」 

　　老頭愣愣的看著我，隨後頹然一笑：「過的好就好，這次我帶著門下的幾名弟子來看望一下你這個身在異鄉的道友，順便給你帶個話，塵心死了，他的宗門不會善罷甘休的。」 

　　說罷他又回頭對弟子們說：「走吧，該說的都說了，和道友告辭吧，畢竟他也算是你們的同輩。」 

　　仔細看了看老頭帶來的人，無一不是當時一起修煉過的師兄弟，雖然心中已經泛酸，但是又不能過於接近，否則給他們帶來麻煩就糟了。

　　其中年紀最小的天雷子傳音過來「師兄，原諒師傅，他老人家也是被逼無奈．．．．．．」 

　　無奈的慘笑一下，對他傳音道：「我知道，我都知道，別說了行麽？我這個被逐出師門的人是沒有資格叫他師傅的，否則你們的麻煩就大了知道嗎？回去替我向師傅道個歉吧，弟子不肖。」 

　　說罷，依然面不改色的對已經走到門口的老頭說道： 「多謝道長的提醒，在下謹記，你，把櫃台最上面那罐茶葉拿下來包好送給他。」隨後對侍者說道。 

　　正在這時，門外一個囂張的聲音響了起來：「喲，這不是天心道長麽？怎麽？有心情來茶樓來坐？恩，這座茶樓好啊，茶樓好茶樓的老板更好對不對？哈哈！」隨後響起一片笑聲。 

　　「哼，我到那裏是我的自由，還望塵風子你不要幹涉。」天心面色不善的說道。 

　　「你是來看你這個徒弟的吧，正好，進來一起坐坐順便讓你公正一件事！」說罷塵風就要拉天心進去。 

　　我緩緩的走出茶樓，淡淡的對塵風說道：「不知道哪位是那位老人的弟子呢？用不用我把他找出來？」隨後佈下一個障眼法後將塵心的屍體放了出來。 

　　然後一臉無辜的問道：「是不是這個？」 

　　塵風子臉色由紅轉白，再由白轉青，眼冒寒光的對我狠狠的說道：「天悔你不要太過分，我這次來就是來找你討個公道的，我師弟到底怎麽了讓你這樣痛下殺手？今天你要是不說明白了，我和你沒完！」 

　　「哦，沒什麽呀，這個混蛋太影響自由城的市容了，我本著對自由城負責的心態幫這裏清掃一下垃圾，就是這麽簡單。」我一聳肩膀，滿臉無所謂的對暴怒的塵風說道。 

　　「好！好的很！不知道道友可否與我找個僻靜之地切磋一二？並將我師弟的魂魄送還！」塵風狠狠的說道。 

　　我上上下下的看了看他，又看了看錶，最後不理爆發邊緣的塵風，轉過頭向茶樓裏走去：「抱歉，沒時間。至於魂魄，本著不浪費糧食的社會責任，做肥料了。」 

　　「道友豈能如此，你難道不怕花用過這肥料後死翹翹麽？」天心等人裝做好奇的問道。 

　　「啊呀！一語驚醒夢中人哪！多謝道長提醒，我說最近我的茶樹怎麽都沒有精神了呢，原來如此，多謝多謝。」我裝作恍然大悟的樣子對天心拱手謝道，然後又一臉憤怒的對塵風說道：「你師弟的靈魂將我的茶樹弄的萎靡不振，請問您是不是應該有所表示呀？恩？」 

　　「很好！你們師徒兩個如此欺辱我宗門，貧道定要討個說法，三日之內我會找一個僻靜之地來爲我師弟討個公道，還望諸位準時到達！告辭！」說罷，也不管驚世駭俗，帶領門下弟子如同火箭一樣沖天而起不知所蹤。 

　　看著塵風離開，對著天心淡淡的笑了笑隨後扭頭走回茶樓空氣中只留下一句話：「師傅，離開自由城回山吧，這裏我能應付的了，我沒有說你是我師傅，您只要死咬住這一句話不放，就沒什麽問題，不送了。」 

　　天心笑著對門下弟子說道：「和你們師兄說再見，走了回山了。天悔，有時間，回來看看吧。告辭。」 

　　靜靜的用神識看著他們一一離去，無奈的笑了笑，「三天麽？唉．．．．．．真是個多事之秋呀。」    
    
 

不是姐想性別不明啊..........
因為月幽是母的，翼幻是公的，狩也是公的.........
沒辦法啊.........

能力還是打打好了......


能力：空間、時間的扭曲、破滅、回歸、控制，存在抹銷
解釋：扭曲不用講，破滅分為爆破和毀滅，爆破是將指定區域的時或空間回歸到最初的型態且伴隨爆炸力，毀滅則是直接將空、時間銷毀，自「存在」變成「不存在」，四周的其他空、時會自動補上空缺，回歸則可選擇程度，不伴隨爆炸，
控制也懂吧？存在抹銷針對生命體，藉由消除生命體與宇宙相連的鍵來使生命體失去存在，不論何種存在過的痕跡都會消失，記憶也是。
懂嗎.........

啊！那是通用能力，就是三個人格都會，月幽專長體術與暗器，翼幻會操控冥府中的各種元素，狩專長武器，闇光基本上是他的武器
另外月幽具有異常的體能與速度
翼幻和狩都會飛，翼幻是灰羽翼，狩是透明的



不打了，再打下去就會搞混的
迪加油！(絕對支持！)

----------


## 逍月

所以說，幻月的師父登場？！

似乎過去有什麼秘密？

幻月的過去感覺帶著悲傷。

到底發生了什麼事？
值得期待呢！

期待下篇喔！

P.S.上面的設定稍微改了一下，這樣比較清楚。當然囉，有問題隨時可以即時喔！（逍月狀態忙碌不一定是真的忙...（汗），只是習慣設成忙碌...如果真的忙OR不再就不會回答喔～）

----------


## 瀟湘

看到現在……總感覺劇情不夠緊湊呢？（思）
感覺很多地方都可以加以修改
使文意清晰、脈絡連貫

以文章而言，是不是少了背景呢？
茶樓的描述、師父的容貌都有所欠缺
其中最明顯的莫過於關於師門的回憶；



> 看著他蒼老的面容，連我這個對家鄉充滿怨恨的傢伙居然都提不起一絲怨氣，有的只是無盡的回憶和苦澀。 
> 
> 　　以至於與他對視了很久都說不出話來，最後還是他先說話了。 
> 
> 　　只見他滿臉的皺紋似乎一瞬間都舒展開來，仿佛又回到了我們剛剛認識時的情景「天悔，好久不見。這幾年過的怎麽樣，在異鄉還習慣麽，為師．．．．．．」說道一半居然說不出話來眼中似乎閃爍著一些淚水。 
> 
> 　　愣愣的看著眼前的老頭，腦海中的記憶潮水一般的湧來。 
> 
> 　　當我剛離開冥界的時候由於空間裂縫出現誤差而直接出現在了夏國的一座道觀中，記得當時被道觀中的護山大陣轟了個七葷八素，最後還是這個老頭及時出現關閉了陣法。 
> ...


這段交代了主角背景，不過顯得不夠深刻
為何留戀？有什麼恩德？有什麼回憶？山上練功的情景又是如何？
在這裡都沒有交代。

文中儘管有提及師父療傷、幻月有所依戀
不過那都只是「告訴」讀者，而非是「感染」讀者
讀者只是藉由閱讀理解，知悉此事
並沒有辦法感同身受，也就難以引起共鳴。

感覺冥月發文間隔頗短
想在文學上勇猛精進確是好事
不過也別忘了回頭審視自己的文章喔？（拱手）

最後，挑個錯字：
　「哼，我到那裏是我的自由，還望塵風子你不要干涉。」天心面色不善的說道。

----------


## 冥月

啊！姐我錯了嗚嗚！！！！！！
又忘記了啊！！



------------------------------------------------------------------
TO逍月：
嘎 不要看現在比較呃 悲傷吧
其實那老頭......
往下看吧~~

--------------------------------------------------------------------
TO潇湘：
非常感謝您的指點
原來那麽多漏洞呀  太慚愧了
請潇湘大放心，今後會注意的。

至於發文間隔很短，呵呵
只不過是自己想讓看我小說的各位不要久等的，呃，開學後時間也多了，會按您說的審視自己的文章的

在這裏還要多謝潇湘大的批評 謝了

----------


## 冥月

第14章：
　　重新回到茶座，斯凱看到我進來猛的小跑過來，帶著眼中一些晶瑩的淚水。

　　斯凱帶著哭腔的對我說道：「老　老板，嗚聖神真是太“偉大”了，我都被這些主教大人們“感動”了。嗚，太感人了。各位主教先生老板已經回來了，我也要離開了。告辭！」

　　說罷匆匆的奪門而出，然後頭也不回的跑出了茶樓，空中散落下他那晶瑩而充滿悔恨的淚．．．．．．

　　看著３位意猶未盡的紅衣主教端坐在沙發上等著我入座，我想了想剛剛逃跑的斯凱。笑著問道：「幾位，不知道剛剛各位給我的手下講了什麽樣的一個故事呢？要知道，那小子可是從沒見他感動過的，敝人想請教一下。」

　　凱特帶著一臉標準神棍的和煦微笑對我緩緩的說：「沒什麽，想必您作爲輪回的頭目應該知道一些超自然的現象吧，比如神迹。但是，很多神話都是按照現實來改編的，流傳道現在，由於神明長時間的消失所以便演化成了神話！比如天界與魔界的戰爭，天界與冥界的戰爭等等，我剛剛給您的下屬先講了一個天界與魔界的故事，但是由於有些地方有所記載，估計你的下屬很清楚所以沒有半點表示的聽下去。看到您的下屬那樣無聊，我只有給他講一個無人知曉的戰爭，天界的聖十字軍團反擊冥界的戰爭了，不過據說如果不是最後時刻冥界的某個流亡死神的死人軍團參展，我們一定會取得勝利！」

　　我愣了愣，聖十字軍團？好熟悉的名字。隨後對凱特笑著說道：「那就是輸掉咯？呵呵不知道軍團碰到是什麽軍隊？」

　　凱特頹然的笑了笑：「第１１屆冥神手下的三大護衛軍團之一，逆天屠刀。你也許不清楚死亡屠刀是一種怎樣的東西，你也絕對想象不到那東西的可怕，但是逆天屠刀的整支隊伍裏面１０００人均爲死亡屠刀，可以說是冥界最令人膽寒的一支隊伍，真不知道那個冥神怎麽搜羅來的！還好那個冥神退位後很少參戰，眼不然我們就慘了。」

　　輕輕的笑了笑，聖十字軍團。怪不的這麽熟悉，手下敗將而已。第１１屆冥神不就是我嘛，不過話說過來，這支軍團也夠倒黴的，什麽路都不擋偏偏擋住了前往冥海的路，唉～

　　故作緊張的看著凱特然後搖了搖頭：「這個，恩，的確不清楚我對於那個什麽冥界根本不了解，算了算了！說吧，來找我又什麽事？」

　　凱特猛然驚醒，尴尬的笑了笑：「您瞧瞧，只顧著聊天了，正事都忘掉了。我們這次來是想請您用一些小小的手段驅逐自由城的那些靈魂牧師，另外既然您是輪回的頭目，我門也想雇傭您手下的殺手來暗殺一些靈魂主教。」

　　原來是這樣，看自己不好在明處動手來消滅靈魂牧師，便想接助殺手和黑幫來替自己清理，這招的確不錯。可是．．．．．．未免太大意了，怎麽什麽人都招呢？呵呵。

　　裝做思考的樣子，然後頹然歎了口氣：「這個，抱歉了！由於與一個在自由城中很又聲望的宗教來下手，我們會遭惹衆怒的，恕難從命。」

　　凱特愣了一下，而後著急的站了起來：「什麽？這是怎麽一回事？只不過是一個新興的笑宗教而已，有什麽會引起衆怒的？我們可以給您錢，很多很多的錢．．．．．．」

　　我猛的擡頭並且面帶不善的受到：「各位難道認爲我缺錢麽？這不是錢不錢的問題，現在他們的聲望真的很高，而我的總部以及産業都在這裏，如果發生了什麽意外．．．．．．」接下來我話我沒有說下去，不過相信他們都能聽懂。

　　一位同來的紅衣主教也站了起來，而且看起來脾氣很暴躁的樣子：「哼！你們暗殺上屆的紅衣主教西斯的時候怎麽沒提宗教的事？我看你一定是知道靈魂牧師的內幕！很有可能是冥界的人！看你的名字就感覺你不是什麽好東西！」

　　「雷斯！住嘴！」看著我即將發飙的表情以及冷冽的眼神，隨後又扭頭看了看桌上的罪詠。凱特連忙叫住了那個名爲雷斯的紅衣主教。隨後轉頭面帶歉意的對我說道：「冥先生，真抱歉雷斯是西斯的弟弟，而西斯又是您的組織殺死的，所以他多多少少的有些不滿，還望您原諒他。」

　　輕輕的哼了一聲，隨後站起來對他們說道：「這件事我就不追究了，至於我的名字，如果我叫神月你們是不是要說我是天界來的？無知，這件事就免談了，各位還是走吧。」

　　見我就這麽下了逐客令。雷斯還要說些什麽，不過被另一個滿臉緊張神情的紅衣主教拉了出去，凱特尴尬的笑了笑：「那我們就告辭了，還忘冥先生再考慮考慮。」

　　見我點頭，凱特便緩緩的走了出去。看著他們緩緩離去的背影，摸了摸罪詠，自言自語的說道：「本來還以爲要打上一架呢，就這麽結束了？」罪詠響起一陣淡淡的琴音，表示這它也很失望。「唉，罷了罷了，現在啊，還是多一事不如少一事。」

　　正在這時，一團疑似水球一樣的東西出現再我的面前，裏面浮現出弗朗那略顯邋遢的面貌，不過怎麽看它怎麽像是有什麽急事。

　　果然，畫面剛剛清晰，弗朗便焦急的對我說道：「月，一會我們就要會冥界了，這裏的一切就交給你了，一定要將信仰發展起來。而且你也做好回冥界的準備，說不定也會叫你扔下那邊的事情找個人替你。」

　　皺了皺眉頭，對他有些不悅的說道：「慢點慢點，冥界怎麽了？天界軍隊進攻？那不是還有冥府頂著麽？畢竟冥府也不是蓋的。」

　　弗朗依然沒有放慢說話速度，繼續著急的喊道：「天界軍隊進攻？哈哈，不是不是，是整個天界和魔界的空間都過來了！！前一段時間天界與魔界的空間突然融合在了一起，打的熱火朝天，不過這段時間他們已經聯盟了，因爲他們也發現冥界也即將融合在一起了，這下糟了，估計再四天後將會接觸，十天後會完全融合。」

　　猛的拍了下額頭，該死的，三天後的對決，然後就是提前了不只多久的神魔大戰，啊！！真是太．．．．．．唉

　　靜靜的看了弗朗一會然後嚴肅的說道：「好吧，這邊交給我了，不過．．．．．．盡量不要叫我回去。」
　
　　弗朗想了想：「好吧，我盡力而爲，這裏就麻煩你了！」

　　轉過身擺了擺手，隨後就聽道水球破裂的聲音，無奈的歎了口氣，猛的提起罪詠，向牆角一扔：「你回去吧，罪詠借你了，這家夥都快無聊瘋了。」

　　罪詠飛到一般突然停住，隨後空氣中浮現出絕的身影：「多謝陛下。」隨後，向我敬禮之後，破開空間返回了冥界。

　　閉上眼睛冷靜了一會，緩緩的自言自語道：「打吧打吧，應該不用我回去的，畢竟又冥府那些家夥，嘿嘿，夠天魔兩界喝一壺的了，哈哈，冥府的家夥們啊，讓他們見識一下冥界衛隊的實力吧，呵呵呵～」

　　隨後一個瞬移閃回了夏城，猛的向床上一撲：「唔，要爲三天後的對決做好充分的準備呢。好好休息休息。」隨後突然想到了老頭：「唉～那麽多年沒換的道袍今天都換了，爲了我麽？．．．．．．糟了，塵風子那老匹夫不會去偷襲他們吧？算了算了，應該不會，畢竟瞬星宗也不比他們差。」

　　話說凱特等人離開茶樓後．．．．．．

　　「凱特前輩！那個冥月簡直是其人太甚！只是一個殺手頭目，你爲什麽處處謙讓，要不是您攔著，我一定打爆他的頭！」雷斯正在向凱特抱怨著。

　　凱特還了雷斯一眼，無奈的搖了搖頭：「如果不是我攔著，並且他也沒想動手，你我和其他的人絕對會死在那裏，你難道不知道那個奇怪的琴就是魔琴罪詠麽？而且他的名字，長相，完全和聖典上記載的一個家夥一模一樣，再加上那張恐怖的魔琴，唉，他就是第１１屆冥神，冥月。」

　　滿意的看了看愣在原地的雷斯，凱特又緩緩的說道：「好了好了，事情已經不是我們的能力之內的了，回去彙報吧，唉，這能想到又冥神來親自坐鎮呢？」

　　


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
１４章～終於結束了，呼呼～

恩，冥府首次出現在衆人的眼中　

嘎嘎～～～～

----------


## 逍月

原來主教們蠻會感召的嘛！（喂）

雖然冥月一直說不想回冥界，可是逍月總有那種冥月絕對還是得回去的感覺？（笑）

畢竟冥月感覺像是冥界主要戰力之一。

期待接下來的發展～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿ˋˊ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

冥月原諒我阿><  好久都沒來看你的文了拉ˊˋ


這篇好讚阿!!好像有種將要進入高潮的感覺嚕~


期待捏~~~~

再次說生對不起喔~~

----------


## 冥月

ＴＯ逍月：　哈哈　神棍是一種很又前途，很強大的職業～
　　冥我一直對這一點深信不疑，想要擁有更多的信徒，就要培訓更多的神棍！
　　啊　哈哈～～
　　其實回去是一定會回去的，那麽激烈的戰爭會少了我這個戰犯？哈哈～
　　不過．．．．．．
　　主要戰力說不上哦～

ＴＯ瞳：沒關係的，哈哈～
　　也許會進入高潮吧？只是也許，恩～
　　不用道歉，要說道歉我還有些慚愧，更新的好慢～

----------


## 冥月

第１５章：意外
　　第二天．．．．．．

　　慢慢的從床上爬起來猛的抻了個懶腰，打了個哈欠：「唔～不錯的清晨，恩？這是什麽？」視野中突然出現一張紙條。

　　伸手淩空將紙條攝來，之見上面是幻炎歪歪扭扭的字迹：「诶～月啊，冥界發生了那麽大的事，我不能不會去是吧，這樣，你哥我先回去了，雖然我們冥狼一般不用參加戰爭，不過魂葬草原畢竟是我們的棲息地，這裏還需要我們自己去守護的，好了，廢話不多說了。你的領域還沒有人去守護？不過暴亂星海貌似不需要護衛呀，呵呵。我就先走一步了。唉～」

　　無奈的拍了拍額頭，雖然說他走後會清淨不少，不過，唉，罷了罷了。

　　這時腦中突然想起了蕩魂那小子，靜靜的劃開空間自言自語道：「恩，不知道修煉的怎麽樣了，那裏應該不錯吧。」

　　時間向前推移．．．．．．

　　「師傅！你什麽時候教我真正的招式啊。」蕩魂郁悶的看著正坐在一邊喝茶的我，猛的將刀插入牆壁跑過來說道。

　　淡淡的看了他一眼，隨後將茶杯放下：「招式？什麽是招式？一般的招式只是一種花架子罷了，你要學的不是舞劍！而是殺人的技術。一通則百通，將基本功練好，真正的招式是要自己來摸索的，收拾一下東西，等一下我帶你去一個地方。」

　　「哦～」蕩魂無奈的低著頭將刀從牆壁上拔下來，然後對我點了點頭

　　蕩魂一邊喝水一邊好奇的看著我說道：「師傅，我的東西都在空間裂縫裏，就不用收拾了，不過．．．．．．我們要去那裏呀？」

　　我露出一絲詭異的笑容：「呵呵，當然是修煉的好地方呀！爲師怎麽也要給你找一個最適合你的地方那，呵呵～」

　　蕩魂看著我的笑容，猛的抱住肩膀哆嗦一下：「不要啊師傅，每次你這麽笑我都要倒黴的。」

　　我猛的翻了翻白眼，然後對著他的腦袋就是一敲：「去你的小混蛋！」

　　蕩魂嘿嘿的笑了起來然後對我說道：「那小混蛋的師傅是什麽呢？」

　　「．．．．．．逆徒」無奈的看了看大笑不止的蕩魂，我無奈的吐出了兩個字，隨後捉住蕩魂，劃開空間走了進去．．．．．．

　　一個寂靜的山谷中，突然出現一道裂縫，隨後走出兩個人。驚的林間的飛鳥猛的飛向空中。那兩個人當然是我和蕩魂了，哈哈～

　　我笑著看著蕩魂，然後指著前方不遠的一汪池水問道：「徒弟。你看這裏與一般森林比有什麽不同麽？」

　　蕩魂好奇的環視了一周，然後對著我興奮的說道：「哇！師傅，這裏好漂亮啊，哇！好多的水果。哇！好清的水啊，師傅，你要我來度假麽？」

　　看著我咬牙切齒的樣子，蕩魂吐了吐舌頭，然後閉上眼睛感知了一下後對我說道：「恩，靈氣很充足，並且有很純淨的靈魂力量，的確是修煉的好地方，不過．．．．．．爲什麽那邊有那麽濃厚的死靈氣息呢？」

　　我看著蕩魂吃驚的樣子，嘿嘿的笑了起來，然後對他說道：「嘿嘿，小子，找到我這個師傅你就去偷偷的樂吧，這裏是我和你夢飛叔叔發現的一個寶地哦，靈氣充足的令人發狂，不過靈魂力量和死靈氣息是我故意弄出來的哦。」
　　
　　蕩魂好奇的問道：「恩？師傅，靈魂力量和死靈氣息是可以創造的麽？」

　　猛的拍了一下蕩魂的頭：「蠢材！你怎麽這麽笨呢？你師傅我可是將我捉住的數萬神魔在此地秘密處決的！們要不然那裏有這麽濃厚的死靈氣息。」

　　蕩魂無奈的看著我嘟囔了一句：「瘋子師傅。」

　　隨後看到我即將發飙的表情，吞了口口水，然後笑著說道：「啊呀！師傅我愛死你了，這麽好的地方，恩！不多說了，徒弟我修煉去了。」隨後便要逃跑。

　　用淩空一攝，將跑掉的蕩魂捉了回來：「跑什麽？還沒介紹完呢！那邊的池子叫碧雲泉。池子周圍的那個果子．．．．．．」

　　蕩魂睜大了眼睛看著我：「避孕泉？還有，師傅那個果子，實在是太．．．．．．」

　　無奈的搖了搖頭，看了看那個長長的，長的象某種東西的果子：「是碧雲泉，碧綠的碧，白雲的雲，你夢飛叔叔起的名字，可以回複一定得傷勢。至於那個果子。叫火神果。也是你夢飛叔叔移植過來的。爲師知道那東西長的，呃令人尴尬．．．．．．不過，唉，將就一下吧。記住每天都道這一小片林子外面去與死靈對抗，練習戰技，過幾天我來找你，恩，就這樣吧，我走了！」

　　蕩魂郁悶的看著消失的空間裂縫，然後回想起裂縫消失前我所說的一句話：「對了，外面的重力是這裏的數倍，隨著距離的不同，依次增加～」

　　回到現實，正在我準備去看看蕩魂的時候，突然聽到外面又一個聲音。

　　「師兄！快點出來啊，師傅，師傅他被人偷襲了。」

　　愣了一下，我猛的撞開門向外面跑去大腦中一片空白，只想著：「是誰幹的？千萬不要出事。」

　　當走道門口的時候，看著躺在地上的師傅，以及周圍焦急的師弟，腦中仿佛轟的一下炸開了，顧不得許多急忙跑去檢查傷勢。

　　之間師傅那件新換的道袍已經千瘡百孔了，淡藍的道袍被鮮血染成了紅色，身體上到處都是劍傷，以及燒傷。

　　猛的在師弟們吃驚的眼神中解除一半的化形將師傅周圍的時間凝固，看著已經止住的血流，緩緩的起身對師弟們冷冷的問道：「法寶的痕迹，誰幹的？塵風子？」

　　師弟從驚訝中回複過來隨後對我說道：「還有法天，是他們兩個！我們和師傅正在會夏國的路上，他們偷襲了我們，是師傅開了星遁才將我們帶道這裏來的，師兄，救救師傅吧。」

　　「．．．．．．」我沈默了一會，身邊的空間因爲我情緒的波動而不停的出現裂痕，中間還夾雜著絲絲時空痕，隨後冷冷的說道：「師傅暫時沒事，你們在這裏等著，我．．．．．．我去幹掉他們。」

　　說罷直接一拳將整個空間擊碎，飛快的沖了過去。

　　師弟們愣愣的看著空間裂縫緩緩的回複，其中一個師弟傻傻的問道：「這是真的麽？一拳就可以將虛空擊破？」看到其他人也是愣愣的樣子，無奈的搖了搖頭，開始回複自己的傷勢。


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

呼啊～
第１５章終於也結束了～

唔～

----------


## 玄音曈狼

讚阿!!!!

噗噗~ 避孕泉= =+   外加...呃..火神果  嘖嘖~  功效因該不錯= =+  (喂)

好啦~~  不過要是修煉累了的話，會不會隨手揪摘下來吃阿    (思)


不過阿~~ 冥月><  你怎麼發文發的這麼快阿><

我的文一直都處於停擺的狀態阿><

哇~~~~~~好慘......

羨慕捏......下一篇也要加油喔~

----------


## 逍月

這不是蕩魂～（抱頭）

怎麼感覺蕩魂個性變了？




> 猛的拍了一下蕩魂的頭：「蠢材！你怎麽這麽笨呢？你師傅我可是將我捉住的數萬神魔在此地秘密處決的！們要不然那裏有這麽濃厚的死靈氣息。」 
> 　　蕩魂無奈的看著我嘟囔了一句：「瘋子師傅。」 
> 　　隨後看到我即將發飙的表情，吞了口口水，然後笑著說道：「啊呀！師傅我愛死你了，這麽好的地方，恩！不多說了，徒弟我修煉去了。」隨後便要逃跑。


蕩魂不是應該性格善良？
那他聽到後的反應不應該是這樣吧？
他應該會為了那些數萬神魔而有點反應......

話說如果是冥月特別讓他改變性格那就沒關係......
不然的話，身為作者應該要好好把握角色的個性喔～（笑）
一點拙見罷了...
如果冥月不認同就抱歉囉～

話說，下一章應該會很精彩吧？（燦）

----------


## 冥月

TO瞳：哈哈 突發奇想罷了，碧雲泉  哈哈~ 自己想起來都忍不住想笑內~
至於火神果......咳咳，佛曰，不可說 不可說也......

TO逍月：唉~  又一個純潔的小狼狼被冥我給教壞了......
哈哈~  任何人經常和一個漠視生命的人在一起，估計也會對這個無所謂吧，哈哈~

----------


## 冥月

第１６章：月幽登場　　（啊嘎嘎～～～～
　　接近夏國的某座小島．．．．．．

　　「法天，你說他會不會上當？」站在小島上的一座山丘上俯視著島上忙忙碌碌的弟子，塵風子緊張的對著一邊同樣一臉嚴肅的法天問道。

　　法天捋了捋長長的胡須，嚴肅的表情上充滿了自信：「會的，我們將天心子打成那個樣子，他不來那才叫奇迹呢，只要他敢來到這座島上，我們就讓他嘗嘗我們雷璇門九天玄雷陣那可以毀天滅地的威力，勢必將它誅殺，哈哈哈！就算他強又．．．．．．」

　　「哼，既然如此，那我就來試試看又何妨。看看你的九天玄雷陣是不是真的能將本座誅殺，給你們布陣的時間。」法天的話還沒說完，就被一個陰沈沈的聲音給打斷了，驚的法天猛的將劍拔出四處環顧，最終在法天的面前裂出了一道幽黑的空間裂縫，裂縫中隱隱綽綽閃現出一道白影。

　　「冥月，你很有膽量。既然如此，就不要怪吾等心狠。」法天先是一愣，隨後惡狠狠的對我說道。

　　裂縫中漸漸浮現出我的面孔，聽到他的話，我淡淡的笑了笑：「隨你們怎麽折騰，再給你們半個時辰，如果未能布完，只能說是你們學藝不精了。」

　　等待敵人布陣很不爽，但是讓敵人看著自己布陣卻更加不爽，於是．．．．．．

　　「冥月，讓貧道先來會會你！接招，暴風刺！」塵風子面色通紅的持劍向我飛刺而來，劍上凝聚了一層旋風一樣的劍氣，周圍的空氣被飛快的劃開並發出刺耳的噪音。

　　我愣了一下，隨後輕輕的一笑：「唉，這麽急著來送死了麽？沒勁，給我停下吧。歎息之牆。」

　　空間中一陣波動後，似乎沒又發生什麽事，但當塵風子的長劍剛剛刺出不道一半的路程的時候，卻突然象是裝到了一層透明的銅牆鐵壁上，不斷的發出金屬的碰撞聲，只是片刻，劍氣耗盡，塵風子飛快的後撤道法天的身邊，並用吃驚的眼神看向這裏，似乎想看看是到底什麽擋住了他的攻勢。

　　「塵風，忍耐一下，等九天玄雷陣布置完成，看他還囂張！」法天看到塵風子一擊未果而退回來，無奈的安慰塵風子，也可能是順便安慰下自己吧？

　　「那是歎息之牆，號稱防禦力最強的技能，是冥月利用自己的空間天賦強行壓縮空間至一個恐怖的程度從而形成的護盾，你們這麽打是不行地。」正在這時，空中又傳出一個有些柔和陌生的聲音，如果別人聽到著個聲音也許會有種如沐春風的感覺，但是我聽到這個聲音只有厭惡。

　　「查爾斯，又碰到你了。怎麽？不管你們的神族了麽？貌似他快要和我們冥界融合到一個位面了吧？」淡淡的望著眼前飄浮著的穿著黃金的铠甲並且留了一頭亮的反光的金發，手持一杆發著耀眼白光的長槍並且的很神棍的並且發出令人憎恨聲音的家夥，我略帶威脅的對他說道。

　　「哇哦哇哦，你真的是那只對冥界軍事不聞不問的冥狼冥月麽？怎麽知道這事？」對面的家夥也就是查爾斯作出一副吃驚的樣子對我提問道。

　　「沒錯，是我。不過．．．．．．你真的是那個菜菜的光明神查爾斯？怎麽比他還菜呢？小子，叫查爾斯過來，你就不要送死了。」我也學著他的樣子對查爾斯問道。

　　查爾斯臉色一變隨後沖下面觀戰的法天和塵風子說道：「哼，不要再唇槍舌戰了，看來今天你又點麻煩那，下面的兩個家夥，需不需要本神來助你們一臂之力？」

　　有便宜不占是白癡，這句話不知道是出自何人之口，不過法天和塵風子的確是這麽想的。

　　於是法天興奮的對天上的查爾斯喊道：「那就多謝朋友了，如果你能與我們兩個一起拖住他，知道陣法完成，他日定當重謝！」

　　查爾斯張狂的笑了起來隨後對著我大聲說道：「看吧看吧，看來我們可愛的冥月先生今天就要戰死孤島了呢，哈哈。」

　　隨後查爾斯猛的一提神力大吼一聲，之間他的背部猛的竄出六對潔白的翅膀，神力立刻充斥在天地之間形成他的領域，隨後很騷包的緩緩擡頭望向我：「聖光領域！」

　　靜靜的看玩他的“表演”，隨後打了一個哈欠後輕輕的開始鼓掌：「恩，不錯不錯，效果比幾年前更騷包了，不愧是天界中的騷包天使。恩」

　　「你！你，我，我．．．．．．我要和你決鬥！」查爾斯被氣的三屍暴跳，口不擇言的說出這句話後突然愣住了。

　　「恩？你說要和我決鬥，算了算了沒興趣。」我繼續用輕蔑的語氣刺激他的極限，暗地裏卻用冥界的精神詛咒來影響他的神志。

　　「你．．．．．．」查爾斯正要發作的時候，天空又傳來一個嚴肅的聲音驚了一下，隨後眼中的暴怒稍稍平息，隨後看向我大聲喝道：「卑鄙，居然用這樣的手段影響我的神志，卑鄙的家夥。」

　　我沒有理他，反而看向天空中的來人，之間那人身穿金色長袍，輕輕的飄落與查爾斯的身邊然後沖我笑了笑：「冥月，又見面了，這次我想你再也跑不掉了，呵呵。」

　　「丹頓，的確好久不見了，看來這次你們是不計後果的想要幹掉我了呢，唉居然來了兩個光明神對付我一個，我只不過是個流亡死神罷了，至於你們這麽興師動衆的在我報仇的途中襲擊我？」我無奈的搖了搖頭。

　　沒有給他們說話的機會我繼續說道：「好了，既然如此就開始吧．．．．．．」

　　「等等，唉，我說你這個心急的小子，他們一群打你一個還逞強，不找支援？算拉算拉，還要你姐我來幫你，唉。麻煩的弟弟啊。诶？看到姐姐不問好麽？」

　　「．．．．．．」頭上閃過了很久都沒又出現過的三條黑線。

　　「哇哦哇哦，冥府的首腦月幽小姐，好久不見。」查爾斯依然是大叫著說道。而丹頓只是輕微的點點頭示意一下。

　　「沒狼理你們，兩人人埋伏我弟弟，真是太無恥了點。」月幽給了他們沒人一個大大的白眼後瞬移到我這裏。

　　「唉～令人操心的小子啊，還不問好麽？」之見她掐著腰的我說道。

　　「姐．．．．．．姐什麽風把您給吹來了。」我看著她磕磕巴巴的說道。

　　「什麽風？陰風峽谷的岚風！你小子打架也不叫我！你可知罪！」月幽斜眼睨著我說道。

　　「．．．．．．知．．．．．．知罪了。」我依然低著頭對他說道。

　　「唉，一點都不喜歡你這個樣子，還是你那個瘋子人格月冥好點。好了好了，不說廢話了，和他們打，敢欺負我弱不禁風弟弟，哼哼！」月幽貌似很不滿的說道

　　「．．．．．．我弱不禁風？」我愣愣的嘟囔道。

　　「你說什麽！」月幽又要發飙。

　　「．．．．．．沒，沒什麽！」我飛快的搖頭並且加上擺手。

　　估計能讓我這樣的人也只有她了吧，不知道是爲什麽，一碰道月幽就會這樣。是因爲她做我姐姐麽？想到認他當姐姐時的情景．．．．．．算了，不提還好要是提起來眼淚嘩嘩的，唉～


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
哇哦哇哦～
第．．．．．．１６章成功更新！
贊美假期
唔啊～
幽姐閃亮登場。唔～

----------


## fwiflof

原來姐在你眼中是這樣的啊...........姐知道了....(奸笑)
姐不會掐腰啦......光是皮笑肉不笑就很可怕了(同學說)
姐不常憤怒的......應該是嘴角微笑但眼深有殺氣(就是上面說的皮笑肉不笑)



> 月幽依然一臉憤怒的看著我


把這句改成



> 月幽斜眼睨著我


還有.......



> 估計能讓我這樣的人也只有她了吧，不知道是爲什麽，一碰道月幽就會這樣。是因爲她做我姐姐麽？想到認他當姐姐時的情景．．．．．．算了，不提還好要是提起來眼淚嘩嘩的，唉～


姐記住了.......(燦笑)

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿!!!!  冥月你這個臭小子~~~ 怎麼沒跟我說你有一個姐姐阿?

而且好像還.......很像我X(消音)........


阿~~~~~~~~冥月對不起拉....最近有點忙到沒有時間回拉>< (飆淚\r

而且這次也很不錯押~~   沒想到常常趴趴走的你都有時間阿....好羨慕阿><

突然覺得自己好爛.....嗚....

好啦 (瞬間擦乾眼淚\r

下次多再即時聊一聊吧~

----------


## 逍月

姊姊出現了～

話說下一篇應該是精彩的混戰吧？
結果會不會出乎大家意料？

還蠻期待月幽的能力的～

期待下一篇喔！

----------


## fwiflof

啊.....大家都不知道？
之前迪有被幽押去公告，去灌水版挖挖看！

原來幽像陰陽o曈認識的人？

不過迪，你確定要讓姊捲進混戰嗎.......

----------


## 冥月

姐，這麽熱鬧的戰鬥你怎麽能看熱鬧呢
和弟弟我一起變成熱鬧吧 啊哈哈~~
還有.......
您引言的第3句是開玩笑的 別放在心上 嗚嗚
更新小說那天喝多了 嗚嗚~~

TO瞳：沒關係沒關係 呃~
就像我姐說的我在很久前就在灌水區公布了的
你可能沒看到~至於下次即使多聊~
啊哈哈哈
破學校終於讓我得意一次，10.1放5天假 啊哈哈

TO逍月：哈哈 當然會混戰~ 期待吧~  我地老姐很“凶悍”哦~~~

----------


## fwiflof

其實姐很喜歡混戰的呦~~~
迪啊......喝多了是怎麼回事呢？(笑)
期待混戰！

----------


## 冥月

唔喜歡混戰就好......

........
哇啊啊  言多語失......
嗚嗚~
老姐  我再也不喝酒了 嗚嗚~
再也不喝了~

----------


## 冥月

第１７章：
　　月幽用藐視的眼光看了看對面的四個人，隨後緩緩的說道：「那就開打吧，雖然你們占了點人數優勢，但是並不在多，而在於精這句話沒錯吧，呵呵，也許我們兩個人足夠了」

　　「你可以藐視一個凡人，但是你不能藐視一個神的尊嚴，這是侮辱，赤裸裸的侮辱，我要和你決鬥！」查爾斯再一次的說出了這句令人無視的話語。

　　我看了看他，隨後一臉正式的說道：「不不不，這不是侮辱，這是事實。可愛的天使先生。」

　　「你，你們兩個，好！那就開打。接招，神聖刺槍！」查爾斯直接舉起長槍猛的向長槍中鼓動神力，然後雙腳鬥氣噴射，以超快的速度向我們沖來。

　　「锵～」查爾斯剛剛沖到一半，槍頭便發出了一聲充滿金屬質感的脆響，隨後整個人就像是撞在了什麽上面一樣整個人停在了半空中。

　　月幽用看白癡一樣的眼神看著查爾斯：「你難道認爲你是聖鬥士麽？用什麽招數前都要大喊一聲，好吧，我替我那個搞“偷襲”的弟弟介紹下，歎息之牆，空間防禦型魔法。」

　　丹頓看著面孔極度扭曲的查爾斯，無奈的苦笑了起來：「查爾斯，不要那麽沖動，他們是在用激將法來使我們憤怒從而失去判斷能力。然後他們就．．．．．．」

　　「恩，解釋的不錯，加１０分，不過沒有獎勵。」還沒等丹頓說完，月幽又是貌似無意間說出了這種刺激人心理承受能力的話。

　　「．．．．．．」連脾氣向來很好丹頓都忍不住雙目赤紅的向我們看來，查爾斯更是在次催動神力想要再次沖鋒。

　　「你，你們。好得很，好的很啊。」隨後用比剛剛還要快的速度向著歎息之牆刺去，此時的查爾斯已經被氣的面無人色，就好像是一個隨時都有可能炸掉的氣球一樣，豬肝色的臉上鑲嵌著兩只赤紅的眼睛，哇哦，絕配。

　　「偉大的天界之主，請您降下那無盡的神聖之雷來淨化眼前的邪惡，使您那神聖的光輝撒滿人間吧，禁·審判光雷」丹頓在查爾斯沖向來的時候也配合著釋放出了光係禁咒審判光雷。試圖將歎息之牆摧毀，不過．．．．．．

　　「唉，如果是這種程度的攻擊，恐怕是擋不住你們的禁咒和神技的，罷了罷了，泯滅黑洞。」我依舊是自言自語的說，隨後釋放出一個可以吞噬能量的黑洞來擋住查爾斯。（你問我爲什麽不擋住丹頓？哼哼。許多小說都這麽寫「某某念動咒語後只見空中炸雷一閃，一道刺眼的白光疾馳而下，某某某，手中鬥氣閃動大吼一聲，ＰＯＮＧ～，閃電被他一拳粉碎。」誰在對我說他可以接住級別差不多的人發出的雷電我，我，我無視他！如果不是實力差的太多，雷電按道理很難接住，就算是接住，那也是因爲實力差的太多，不痛不癢罷了．．．．．．

　　之間空中強光一閃，歎息之牆開始了劇烈的震動，周圍的空間晃動不止，呈現出一種即將破碎的形態，因爲強大的引爆，周遭形成了一個真空地帶，不過還好，歎息之牆還是頂住了。

　　月幽拍了拍胸口，隨後笑著對丹頓說道：「呼呀，好險好險，差點就碎掉了。唉，單讓我弟弟出手很沒意思的，那兩位就接我一招吧。飄浮與冥界的冤魂，以我的名義爲你們開啓通向異界的道路，釋放你們沈積已久的怨恨，化作滔天的巨浪，吞噬你眼前的一切生靈吧，禁·冤魂潮汐。」

　　咒語剛剛念完，空間中突然出現了一道漆黑的縫隙，就好像是什麽人在空間中猛的劃了一刀一樣，且發出微弱的綠色幽光，以及陣陣鬼哭。隨後裂縫猛的張開，數以萬計的冤魂像潮水一樣席卷了整個小島，島上的居民連自己是怎麽死的都不知道，只是一瞬間便橫屍就地，化作了冤魂的食物，蒼白的屍體布滿了小島的每一個角落。

　　丹頓和查爾斯也不好受，數不盡的冤魂圍繞在他們的周身，不斷的撞擊著他們的護盾想要沖進去吞噬掉他們兩個。

　　丹頓想要再次念出光係禁咒，但是冤魂那無盡的攻擊卻不給他半點機會，只要稍微的一松懈，護盾就會出現劇烈的波動，根本不能分出時間來念禁咒，查爾斯也好不到那裏去，本來就是屬於戰士類型的查爾斯抵擋起來更加的吃力，用鬥氣凝成護盾是一件很吃力的事情，眼看查爾斯的護盾就要破裂，但是不知是什麽時候天空中已經不滿了烏雲，一道道湛藍的閃電不斷的在烏雲中穿梭，並且時不時的劈下一兩道天雷轟在那些遊蕩的冤魂身上。雖然冤魂是由死前的怨氣主導著身體，但是他們卻對這種來自上天的天威驚的瑟瑟發抖。

　　雷電像是有思想一般準確的劈在了丹頓與查爾斯身上，但是卻神奇的沒有傷到他們兩個，卻將他們周身的冤魂劈散。

　　丹頓臉色發白的扶起搖搖晃晃的查爾斯，遠遠的對我們說道：「月幽小姐的冤魂潮汐果然名不虛傳，不愧是上次神魔大戰時讓您以一人之力滅殺十萬光明騎士團禁咒。下次再見面希望我們能好好的切磋一下。」說罷也不理衆人，飛快的向著西面飛馳而去。

　　月幽淡淡的笑了笑隨後轉過頭來對我說：「還有下次麽？弟，報仇就是你自己的事了，這兩個家夥還是你自己來吧，我去追那兩個家夥了，過了這個村，可就沒有這個店了，呵呵。」

　　我同樣的看著她笑了起來：「好吧，他們兩個我還是能幹掉的，老姐，還要謝謝你這次來幫我那。」
　　
　　「我是你姐诶，不幫你難道幫他們？謝就不用了，聽幻炎那家夥說你種了不少死靈茶，貢獻給你姐我一棵茶樹就好了。」說罷，不理滿面愁容的我，飛快的向這丹頓他們逃跑的方向追去。

　　看著月幽的身影消失在天邊，猛的一個瞬移，在剛剛我站的地方赫然出現一個半徑兩米的坑。

　　「偷襲可是不道德的，這就是所謂的修道者人？」我靜靜的看著法天和塵風子，淡淡的說道。

　　「少說廢話，你不是來報仇的麽？來啊！讓我看看你怎麽能破掉這九天玄雷陣！」法天站在飛劍上囂張的說道。

　　「．．．．．．我記得這是你們第二次用這個陣法了吧？」我顧左右而言他的說道。

　　「恩？沒錯，你怎麽知道？」法天因爲又九天玄雷陣，所以才敢有恃無恐的與我對話，聽我這麽說，他奇怪的問道

　　「上一次，你們好像是想要剿滅一個冤魂，在一個醫院附近的山上。而且陣法在最後莫名其妙的消失了。」我依然沒有直接的回答他的問題。

　　「沒錯，雖然陣法被破，不過那個冤魂最終也灰飛煙滅了。」法天得意的說道。

　　「是麽？先不說那個冤魂，你想不想知道這個在凡間號稱完美的陣法是怎麽破的呢？」我看著法天的眼睛說道。

　　「恩？少說廢話，接招！」法天感覺有些不妙，指揮這空中的雷電向我劈來。

　　我一個瞬移閃到一旁說道：「唉，給你們看看也好，這陣．．．．．．就是這樣破的，毀元劍指。」說罷，伸出一根手指指向陣法的陣眼，一把天藍色的長劍。一道不易察覺的微光射向長劍。

　　「哈哈，這樣就想破掉我們的大陣麽？太天真了，你以爲我們不會在陣眼上設防麽？真是打開眼界啊，原來陣法就是這樣破的？」法天得意的笑了起來。

　　「如果是大羅金仙，也就是你師傅那個等級的人布下這陣，也許我也不會這麽容易就破開，不過．．．．．．合體期的人布下的陣，再加上有陣法克星之稱的毀元劍指，想要破開就太簡單了。」我依舊緊緊的看著陣眼處的那柄長劍。話剛說完片刻，陣眼突然發出一聲脆響。天上的烏雲飛快的消散於天際。長劍也失去了剛剛的光華。

　　「你，你到底是什麽修爲。」法天與塵風子驚駭欲絕的問道。

　　「不要那麽害怕，按照你們的等級來說，剛剛到仙尊級別。」我語不驚人死不休的說道。

　　塵風子與法天絕望的對視一眼後說道：「看來我們兩個今天是難逃一死了，不過，即便你是仙尊，我們也要一試！」說罷，兩個人的身體就像是氣球一樣飛快的膨脹起來。想要自爆。

　　我無奈的歎了口氣，對他們說道：「唉，這怎麽行，還有人在等你們呢。」隨後手一指，將他們體內的元氣平息下來。並且給他們下了一個禁制。

　　兩人剛剛回複，便絕望的坐在了地上。淡淡的看了他們兩眼，隨後身邊裂開了一道裂縫，裏面走出了一個醫生模樣而且還帶著一副圓鏡的“人”。

　　那人剛出來便看向了我隨後一鞠躬說道：「陛下。好久不見」

　　我點了點頭後對他說道：「醫生，你認識他們兩個麽？」

　　那人也就是醫生轉頭看向了法天眼中突然凶光暴閃：「那就多謝陛下了。」我隨手給他扔了兩個卷軸：「這是我封印的時間循環，那去用吧。」
　　醫生愣了愣：「陛下，他們也惹您了麽？」見我點了點頭，醫生什麽都沒有說收下卷軸後氣憤的拉起法天與塵風子轉頭又走回了裂縫中。沒錯了，他就是那個差點被九天玄雷陣滅殺的冤魂，目前是屠刀軍團的團長。當時看他天賦很不錯，於是便救他一命，誰知道他的天賦好的令狼瘋狂，沒辦法，屠刀軍團就交給他了。

　　慢慢的解除獸人狀態，劃開空間返回夏城，還要去治療老頭，不過在時間倒流的影響下，回複只是早晚的事而已。

　　「也該和老頭敘敘舊了，呵呵」心中如此想著，嘴角浮現出一絲笑容。

　　

　　

～☆～☆～華～☆～☆～麗～☆～☆～的～☆～☆～分～☆～☆～割～☆～☆～線～☆～☆～☆～


唔～放假了　啊哈哈

　　開始瘋狂的更新計劃　啊嘎嘎～

放假了放假了（口水流淌中～）

一下，某些介紹　恩～
修真等級說明～～～～　
開光　靈虛　辟谷　心動　金丹　元嬰　合體　空冥　寂滅　大乘　渡劫　飛升

每個級別分前中後三個小節。
達到元嬰便可得到無盡的壽命，不過要經曆四九小天劫。飛升期過後，經曆九九大天劫，開始飛升。

仙界等級說明～～～～
仙人　仙者　仙師　仙君　金仙　大羅金仙　仙尊　仙帝

每個階段依然是分三小段
達到仙帝階段，接受仙劫飛升神界．．．．．．

至於冥界，天界，魔界，同樣屬於一個上屆，不過是有些魚龍混雜，但是也有人可以通過修煉飛升道各界，不過．．．．．．到冥界時不時應該叫“飛升”令我很苦惱．．．．．．

冥界修真者叫做　鬼修
剛剛開始的時候也叫屬於修真，所以與修真等級相同
飛升入冥界後（暫時先叫飛升．．．．．．
第一階段　鬼．．．．．．（不要笑！
之後．．．．．．
　鬼將　鬼王　　冥君　冥尊　冥王　冥皇　冥帝　冥神←（之後飛升神界．．．．．．

魔界修真者叫魔修．．．．．．（正道叫他們魔道　啊哈哈～
修真期階級同等．．．．．．
飛升入魔界．．．．．．
魔人．．．．．．（話外音：魔人布歐麽？
　　　　　　　　（冥：再廢話拖出去槍斃十分鍾
魔兵　魔將　魔君　魔王　天魔　域外天魔　魔尊　魔帝　魔神←（飛升ＴＯＯ



天界．．．．．．．
不用修真．．．．．
你只需要真誠的信仰，沒錯信仰，神說：信仰會使你更加強大～
當然他們要修煉，不過很速成．．．．．．
　　　　　　
信徒　牧師　神甫　教士　主教　白衣主教　白衣大主教　教區主教　紅衣主教　紅衣大主教　教皇（飛升啦～

然後在天使轉生池中轉生爲天使（天使的介紹之前有　我就不多說了。

元素界：
之前沒有介紹。
修煉自然能量的人所飛升的地點。
精靈飛升的最終目的地
當然，人類的魔法師也一樣可以飛升過去
（美女頗多哦～　嘿嘿嘿～想去麽？快來報名吧！報名費只要１０元錢～）
↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑
玩笑　玩笑而已．．．．．．
　
還有種是修煉黑暗魔法的人　但是他們不屬於修魔者
所以按照法師等級來排行
魔法學徒　一級魔法師　二級魔法師　三級魔法師　魔導士　大魔導士　魔導師　大魔導師　聖魔導師　法神．．．．．．（看屬性，黑暗法師去地獄，光係的牧師們去天界　亡靈法師去冥界　而其他的各係法師與精靈族差不多，去元素界

各位不要認爲可以修真飛升的“大仙”很多，其實十個裏面被轟死９個半。其實飛升還是要以魔法師占主導地位，各各位面裏面多數是本土種族以及魔法師，很少有修真而飛升上去的．．．．．．

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

終於還是開打啦，不過月幽似乎很強，對方都天使了，竟然還不尊敬XDD




> 所以按照法師等級來排行 
> 魔法學徒　一級魔法師　二級魔法師　三級魔法師　魔導士　大魔導士　魔導師　大魔導師　聖魔導師　法神．．．．．．（看屬性，黑暗法師去地獄，光係的牧師們去天界　亡靈法師去冥界　而其他的各係法師與精靈族差不多，去仙界


冥月把法師的實力階級分得好多，雖然蒼我的也差不多((炸飛

後面那邊哪種屬性的法師去哪個世界，

是因為在對應的世界修練比較快嗎？

期待冥月的下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

的確是這樣
但是也不完全

哈哈 在同樣階級的對立陣營很難互相尊敬呀~

再重複一下：冥界與天界可是不死不休的呀~


還有法師的問題：抱歉 除了光 暗 亡靈以外的其他各種屬性不是去仙界 是到元素界面 不好意思 打錯了

按道理來說 飛升到其他位面 
1.獲得更好的修煉場所 更純潔的各種元素力量
2.爲了獲得更大的力量
3.一般是普通位面很難支撐一個超出位面承受能力的人物所以才有飛升一說
不過有些飛升後的人會用力量或者某些手段回到初始位面，但是不能夠使用太過強大的力量，一面使位面崩壞（比如主角

還有多謝大大的觀看與期待 謝謝

----------


## 瀟湘

> 月幽用看白癡一樣的眼神看著查爾斯：「你難道認爲你是聖鬥士麽？用什麽招數前都要大喊一聲，好吧，我替我那個搞“偷襲”的弟弟介紹下，歎息之牆，空間防禦型魔法。」 
> 
> 　　丹頓看著面孔極度扭曲的查爾斯，無奈的苦笑了起來：「查爾斯，不要那麽衝動，他們是在用激將法來使我們憤怒從而失去判斷能力。然後他們就．．．．．．」 
> 
> 　　「恩，解釋的不錯，加１０分，不過沒有獎勵。」還沒等丹頓說完，月幽又是貌似無意間說出了這種刺激人心理承受能力的話。 
> 
> 　　「．．．．．．」連脾氣向來很好（似乎缺「的」）丹頓都忍不住雙目赤紅的向我們看來，查爾斯更是在次催動神力想要再次衝鋒。 
> 
> 　　「你，你們。好得很，好的很啊。」隨後用比剛剛還要快的速度向著歎息之牆刺去，此時的查爾斯已經被氣的面無人色，就好像是一個隨時都有可能炸掉的氣球一樣，豬肝色的臉上鑲嵌著兩只赤紅的眼睛，哇哦，絕配。 
> ...


先挑一些比較明顯的問題。
刪節號用法不妥，「．」是全形音界號、「·」是半形音界號、「“」「”」是半形引號；刪節號並非「．．．．．．」而是「……」。
原則上，文章必須全用半形或全用全形，這點請冥月多加注意。

內容方面，儘管多次強調冥界與天界互相對立，然而查爾斯的個性似乎簡化太多，
以至於後來與冥月交手的理由幾近兒戲，倒像是為戰而戰，並非立場對立或是榮譽之爭。
儘管看得出他們很可能是作者用過即丟的角色，然而毫不鋪陳，未免削弱了故事張力……

以冥月更新的速度來看，想必對這故事有相當熱情，
如是之，也希望冥月能夠更加注意這些細節才是。（拱手）

----------


## 逍月

原來冥月已經是仙尊了？！
呀呀，月我現在還是個新手修真者啊......（遠目）

話說，冥月世界設定的還蠻齊全的，不過一次列出那麼多，說不定以後讀者會忘記？（謎：是你笨啦！）

然後，上界應該不會容許下界一堆仙尊跑來跑去吧？XD
還是其實冥月有特權？

期待接下來的發展～（燦）

----------


## 冥月

TO 潇湘：標點符號的應用我用的很爛啊，看來要找個時間去補習一下標點符號了 嗚嗚~

   的確 人物的個性被削弱了很多 而且開戰的理由有很大的欠缺 的確忽略掉了戰爭的榮譽之爭 非常可怕的漏洞 
再次對看我的小說的大大們說抱歉了 冥我學藝不精 讓各位看的很，怎麽說呢 應該是別扭吧？
希望我自己再今後的更新中能夠很好的強調一下這方面的內容吧

還有 多謝潇湘大的批評與建議。

TO 逍月：哈哈~ 仙尊嘛  自然要有些秘法或者物件之類的東西可以穿越位面啦~
分割線下面的解釋貌似說到過，只要不超過位面的承受能力 應該是沒有問題的。
呃 還有就是 其他高等位面的修真者也不是太多
但是絕對不會發生！一堆！仙尊出現在中等位面的情景 因爲仙界的仙尊也很少......
況且 金仙以上的修爲已經能很好的壓制住自己的能量波動了 只要是不發出太強的絕招是沒有問題的。

----------


## 冥月

第１８章：
　　「我死了麽？這裏是那裏？地府麽？修真之人死後難道不是魂飛魄散？」天心子緩緩的張開雙眼。望著眼前陌生的場景，疑惑的低語道。

　　「老頭，沒猜錯的話，你是第一個被在魂魄離體的情況下沒被勾魂者捉走的人了，慶幸吧你。」一個略帶戲谑的聲音在耳邊響起。

　　天心子愣了一下，隨後輕聲的笑了起來，笑過後說道：「唉，幸虧當初沒讓護山大陣給轟掉你，否則從今往後可能就沒有天心子這個人了。」

　　我看了看天心子隨後說道：「哼，如果沒有我你也不會是這個樣子，好了好了，沒事就快起來，別賴在床上裝病了。」

　　天心子笑著直起身來整理了一下道袍後對我說道：「唉，你小子出師後連床也不讓我老人家用一用休息一下麽？」

　　「……明天送你會夏國，老頭！我想你用不到機票吧？」我翻了翻白眼隨後對他說道。

　　「唉，這麽快就要趕我們走了麽？唉，徒弟們！你們同意麽！」老頭裝作很痛苦的樣子問了問帶來的衆多弟子。

　　師弟甲：「不同意！」

　　師弟乙：「師兄還沒給我們見面禮！」

　　師弟丙：「就是就是。」

　　我無奈的搖了搖頭，隨後對站在一旁的斯凱說道：「一個老混蛋帶著一群小混蛋來要東西了。唉，斯凱，咱們這裏有什麽拿得出手的東西麽？」

　　斯凱強忍著笑對我說道：「這個……老板，我也想不出應該送些什麽啊。」

　　「……這樣啊，那就，唉，我就出一次血吧，本來就只有那麽幾棵茶樹，這一天就要送出去兩棵，真是蒼天無眼啊。」我痛苦的雙手抱頭，就像是一個死刑犯悔不當初一樣的喊了起來。

　　「哈哈，那……爲師收下你的禮物了，徒兒們，還不謝謝你們師兄。」天心子露出衣服陰謀得逞的樣子，大笑著說道。

　　隨後表情突然變得很嚴肅的對我說道：「天悔，法天與塵風子……」

　　「放心啦，世界上再也不會出現這兩個人了。你是不是怕他們的門派來找我報仇？放心好了，他們動不了我分毫的，你們回去應該也沒有問題吧？畢竟門派弟子衆多呀。」我隨手拿起一杯茶水抿了一口後看著老頭笑著說道。

　　「這倒是沒錯，但是，還是萬事小心爲好，還有啊，不要妄造殺孽，否則天劫會很難過的。好了，也沒什麽可說的了，你去忙你的吧，一會我們就走了。有時間回宗門去看看，別總讓我老人家不遠萬裏的來看你。」老頭上前一步依舊是嚴肅的的對我說道。

　　「恩，知道啦，知道啦。真是的。」我故作不耐煩的樣子揮揮手轉身離開夏城，並且前往茶樓。

　　其實茶樓明面上確實是茶樓，但是他卻是我們組織的總部，許多茶客都是等待任務的殺手，或者是尋找殺手的雇主，殺手們使用暗號來令雇主確認殺手的級別。只有當找到合適的雇主或者殺手的時候，雇主一般會自帶一份報紙，找到適合的殺手的時候先坐在一起聊天，但是聊天中也有一定的暗語賴證實他的確是雇主或者殺手，隨後雇主會將報紙遞給殺手。將報紙上面的小廣告按照一定的順序解讀，便可以形成一單任務。

　　而殺手一般都是獨自一桌，看似漫不經心的看報紙，實際上卻眼觀六路耳聽八方的觀察著周圍的人群，等待這任務的到來。

　　爲了更好的方便雇主尋找合適的殺手，這些殺手的級別很容易便可以分辨出來。

　　比如外圍殺手通常執行普通的刺殺任務，桌面上擺放的普通的原葉綠茶，哦，當然有些單純是爲了找殺手而不會從茶味中來分辨是何種茶葉的雇主就只能找侍者來問那是什麽茶了……

　　而內圍殺手則通常是執行比有一些難度的任務，當然，如果您不怕浪費金錢的話您也可以雇傭內圍殺手來執行很簡單的刺殺任務。爲了區分任務種類，內圍殺手的茶水通常是一杯紅茶，但是在桌子的對面還擺放這一杯隨機茶水，不同的茶水代表這不同的任務類型，而有些沒有擺放茶水的則是對自己很有信心的殺手，雇主可以在茶樓訂購一款對應次任務類型的茶水坐到殺手的對面，再慢慢的發布任務。
　　
　　而內圍殺手是有等級之分的，等級越高，價錢也就越高。

　　等級分爲青銅、黑鐵、白銀、黃金、水晶，四個級別。

　　而水晶之上還有血殺與滅魂。當然，中低級會員卡可以通過金錢來辦理，而高級會員卡只有您在這裏雇傭了多次我們的殺手，才能給您頒發高級會員卡。普通的會員卡只能雇傭血殺，中等的則可以雇傭滅魂，而高檔的會員卡卻是已經可以雇傭副會長級別的人了。

　　
　　而如果是在是沒有任務卻又窮極無聊想賺點外快的殺手，都會選擇到地下室的輪回轉盤處抽取刺殺任務，雖說是隨機人物，可能是一個小職員，也可能是沒過的總統皇帝之類的任務，完全的命運轉盤，被抽中的人可要當心了……任務結束後的酬勞按照難度由輪回支付。輪回轉盤，那也是我此次的目的地。

　　「唉，看一看命運又是怎麽安排的。」無奈的來到輪回轉盤的前面輕輕的摁下開始鍵，屏幕上巨大的輪盤便開始緩緩的轉動起來，一直轉了接近十分鍾才緩緩的停下。

　　只見屏幕上顯示著一個人的照片、資料、以及生活習慣、經常出沒的地點等等。

　　確切的說這是一個精靈，雖然沒有什麽官職，但是由於對方是一個狂熱的信仰自然女神的精靈，所以他一般都只在精靈神殿出現。

　　「唉，這下麻煩大了，算了，反正也不急於一時，等一個適當的時間吧，真是的，太無奈了。」無奈的搖了搖頭，緩緩的離開了轉盤。

    剛剛來到正廳，突然一個熟悉的聲音傳樂過來：「師父！」

　　「恩？蕩魂？你怎麽回來的？」我吃驚的望著眼前的蕩魂，雖然外表上看不出什麽不同，但是眼神與氣勢已經初步的産生了那麽一些銳利的感覺。

　　「唔，還不錯，魔法水平亡靈、空間雙係魔導士，金丹期修爲，這麽短時間練到這種地步已經很不錯了，繼續加油。」我欣慰的看著蕩魂的修爲的提升速度，心中難免的有些高興，畢竟是自己的徒弟，雖然基本上沒有教什麽……

　　「呃，師父，修煉的好累啊，能不能陪我在自由城轉轉呀？」蕩魂帶著一絲九分期待一分可憐的眼神看著我說道。

　　「好吧，看你修煉的這麽辛苦了，今天晚上就帶你去看看，呃……拍賣會好了，想要什麽告訴師父。」我扭頭在一旁的侍者手上拿起一張請柬看了看，是一場大型拍賣會，反正也沒什麽事，去看看也好，說不定能弄到什麽好東西。


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

唔
第１８章結束～



輪回轉盤的宗旨：狙殺一人，可拯救千人。
（本來有些殺手也不相信，但是自從有一個殺手手軟後沒有狙殺目標人物之後，那個幸存下來的人殺死了其他的許多人，於是殺手便再不手軟重新狙殺目標後，殺手們開始對輪回轉盤深信不疑，雖然此事有可能是巧合，但是誰也不想這種巧合出現在自己手上。）
雖然說事事無絕對，但是宗旨上確實是這麽說的，因爲在輪回中，輪盤就代表這命運，算是組織中的信仰吧，如果被抽中，只能是命運的安排了。
所以輪回的這種做法讓知情者很憤怒，比如一些傭兵團就看不慣這種草菅人命的行爲而四處尋找雇主賴阻撓輪回殺手執行任務 
但是……
一個稱職的殺手是不會懼怕任何阻撓的不是麽？呵呵

----------


## 玄音曈狼

哈～　我太久沒回拉＞＜　　而且有兩篇沒有看到阿＞＜

所以嚕～　這次也寫得很不錯耶～

不過呢～　怎麼覺得修真的等級很眼熟阿～

啊！！　月哥的狐影上次不是才說過嗎＞＜？

而且看完這些等級時候最嘴角總帶點笑意一ˇ一

就修真的等級名詞來講都有各具不同的意義一ˇ一　元嬰
的話我在月哥的小說裡已經有講解過了喔～　而天劫同樣
也在月哥的小說裡講過了～　所以有想要知道的人可以去
月哥（逍月）的小說裡看喔～～　如果說想要知道其他道
教中的名詞意義的話，盡量問喔～～～

不過魔界也有飛升喔一ˇ一？　通常這種魔會飛到哪呢　　（思）

不過我想所謂的墮落天使因該就是指自身不是充滿聖光了吧　（題外話一ˇ一）

唔。。。。。仙尊阿。。。。。。

----------


## fwiflof

看到那個等級表.......姐眼花了.......
呼呼，17章的打鬥....等級差太多了吧.......(默)
根本就是雜耍(挨打)
真是....看的好累....(眼乾中)
迪加hide=小問題]e=小問題]不是有冥神嗎？那首腦是幹麻的？
還有姐是哪一級啊？[/hide]

----------


## 冥月

TO 瞳：修真等級大多是大同小異，基本都是金丹，元嬰什麽的......
魔界......
我也不知道是不是應該叫做飛升......
難道是墮入地獄？？？－　－！

話說墮落天使......
貌似是指背叛光明，投入黑暗懷抱的天使，應該是充滿黑暗力量吧......

TO 老姐~：說實話......
等級表打的時候......
我的眼睛也花掉了......
是啊，打架的場面的確像是雜耍（是老姐你太強了嘛~）
他們不會那麽弱的，還有後續故事哦~盡請期待~啊哈哈~

至於冥神與冥府首腦的問題
咳咳~
這個嘛~
冥府我在小說中的設定是屬於一個，恩~警局一類的東東吧~（不過要比警局強太多了。不過與FBI比較相似的部門）
很好 很強大哦
解釋一下 呃~
冥界是整個位面的統稱
而冥府則屬於執法部門，就是這麽簡單
哈哈~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

冥月的殺手也跟魔法師一樣，分的好多喔@@"

蒼我的就只有四種而已XD

冥府類似於FBI阿，那該不會在別的位面有類似於CIA的((炸飛

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

呃~
的確是啊~~

至少我是這樣想的
咳咳~

在小說中呢~
魔法師應該是屬於一種曆史很悠久的職業，所以級別分的明確些也好

至於殺手組織的問題嘛~
咳咳~

本組織作爲一個知名的殺手組織，等級分的明確些也有利於雇主來挑選合適的人選（話外音：一個殺手組織還知名了

還有就是，人們爲什麽殺手？當然是爲了賺錢了
如果等級分的不明確，一個雇主找了一個殺手去做他沒有能力做的事，如果任務不能完成的話對雇主對組織的評價也是一種打擊，而且如果強大的殺手與普通的殺手傭金相同的話，我想換作誰心裏都不會平衡吧？
而且如果低級殺手得到高額傭金......
豈不是虧損大了點（這還是完成的情況）
以下是實話......
（級別分開後，一般的人都喜歡高級殺手吧？賺錢容易那！要嘛爲什麽要開通會員制度呢？哈哈~


唔~
魔法師與殺手的等級分的詳細些的原因就是以上幾點了……

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噗噗~~ 我不是這個意思啦~

況且在真實世界修真的層級才沒有這麼少咧一ˇ一

而且「元嬰」這個詞並不算是層次的代名詞押一ˇ一

還不只有元嬰呦~~ 就開光阿 還有辟谷阿 大乘、渡劫...等等其

實都是含有不同的意義喔~~  所以說嚕~~  就這麼回事~  (啥鬼??)


不過還是很好看捏~ 跟月哥的一樣很吸引我說一ˇ一

加油加油~~~

----------


## 冥月

這樣啊……

咳咳，和各位說實話吧~

我這段時間正在惡補修真知識……

結果都學亂嘞~~~~~

頭暈中！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

冥月說的也對，要是一個經驗豐富的殺手跟剛成為殺手的人，

報酬一樣的話，任誰都會不平衡的XD

不過蒼我的小說中設定的暗殺報酬，是看目標本身的實力，跟周圍的一些狀況而定的，

至於要派出多強的殺手，是看殺手協會本身決定的，因為要培養一個強大的殺手可是難上加難阿~(炸飛

不過冥月的殺手組織還挺知名的，這應該不會造成工作上的麻煩吧XD

----------


## 冥月

當然有麻煩啦~

由於組織的宗旨（輪回：狙殺一人，可拯救千人

可以說是甯可錯殺一千也不放過一個吧）

所以傳說中很……正義！的傭兵對我們很不滿哦

之後的章節會提到的  呃~

----------


## 瀟湘

> 「……這樣啊，那就，唉，我就出一次血吧，本來就只有那麽幾棵茶樹，這一天就要送出去兩棵，真是蒼天無眼啊。」我痛苦的雙手抱頭，就像是一個死刑犯悔不當初一樣的喊了起來。


感覺這句子或著可以改一下？不太像是一般對話的語氣。

比方：

    「……這樣啊，那就，唉，我就出一次血吧；那兩顆茶樹送你了！」才剛說完，我痛苦的雙手抱頭，就像是一個死刑犯悔不當初一樣的喊了起來：「本來就只有那麽幾棵茶樹，這一天就要送出去兩棵，真是蒼天無眼啊！」    
    

原則上，一句話裡如果態度有所轉折，建議還是用一些動作來區隔。
而且，「像是一個死刑犯悔不當初一樣的喊了起來」這動作如果提到話語之間，
似乎更能描繪當下說話的情境。

修辭中，有前位修飾和後位修飾的不同，
前位修飾是一開始就營照句子發生時的狀況，
後衛修飾則是在句子結束後補完狀況，
要怎麼應用就看冥月了。




> TO 潇湘：標點符號的應用我用的很爛啊，看來要找個時間去補習一下標點符號了 嗚嗚~ 
> 
> 的確 人物的個性被削弱了很多 而且開戰的理由有很大的欠缺 的確忽略掉了戰爭的榮譽之爭 非常可怕的漏洞 
> 再次對看我的小說的大大們說抱歉了 冥我學藝不精 讓各位看的很，怎麽說呢 應該是別扭吧？ 
> 希望我自己再今後的更新中能夠很好的強調一下這方面的內容吧 
> 
> 還有 多謝潇湘大的批評與建議。



文版向來有相關的置頂文，請多加利用

    http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=32401

----------


## 冥月

……
阿咧~
如果按照潇湘大大的建議來改一下哪句話的話……
帥啊！生動了很多……
如果是我的原句的話，就給人一種很死板的感覺。
果然是高手。佩服，佩服……

呃，原來置頂文上還有這個，真是……太好了~

----------


## 冥月

第１９章：
　　走在自由城的街道上，許多路人看著蕩魂好像一個好奇的小孩子一樣東瞧瞧西看看的樣子抿著嘴輕笑了起來，無奈的看著蕩魂的樣子，心中暗自慶幸「還好他幻形的樣子還算年輕，否則的話……」

　　這時迎面走來的一個穿著黑色長袍的中年人吸引了蕩魂的注意力，感知著中年人體內隱藏的靈魂氣息，蕩魂疑惑的對我說道：「師父，這……死靈法師什麽時候敢在大街上到處閑逛了？」

　　死靈法師在與我們擦肩而過的時候輕輕的對我們點了點頭，我也微不可查的點了點頭以作還禮後對蕩魂笑著說道：「他們？呵呵，現在自由城的主流宗教可是我們冥界的資産哦，他們現在是牧師，哈哈哈。」沒錯。經過了一段時間的發展，靈魂牧師這一職業已經深入了自由城的人心，雖然有教廷的監視，不過發展速度還是可以用可怕來形容，這些死靈法師已經遍布了自由城的每個角落。

　　蕩魂愣愣的看到距離我們不遠處的一個路口，一個死靈法師正在與一些老年人開心的聊天，猛的拍了拍自己的額頭輕聲的呻吟道：「天啊，我在做夢，我居然看到死靈法師與平民聊天，還是那麽開心。冥神在上，告訴我這是怎麽回事吧！」

　　無奈的搖了搖頭，隨後指著前面的死靈法師說道：「這在神魔大戰的時候只是很平常的事情了，蕩魂，神魔大戰的開端你知道是什麽麽？」

　　蕩魂迷惑的撓了撓頭說道：「不是魔界入侵人界，隨後天界來保護人族麽？如果我不是冥族的話，我對天界還是有些好感的？」

　　聽了他的話後，我用恨鐵不成鋼的語調對他說道：「你……你怎麽和那些人族一樣的……愚蠢，你難道不知道神族只是在人族擊退魔族後來撐下場面麽，他們參加過幾次戰役？還對天界有好感？他們對你可沒有好感！好了告訴你小子，神魔大戰其實都是爲了信仰，只是由於普通的爭奪過於緩慢，於是用了一種最直接的方法罷了，那就是神魔大戰的發動原因。其中打的最激烈的一次就是號稱末日神戰的那次，那一次爲了發展信仰，各個位面可是無所不用其極，天界的天使直接下界創立教廷，也用最直接的方法籠絡信徒，他們直接治療病人，斷肢再續，治愈絕症等等，他們治療人族的一切傷痛來籠絡信徒。而魔界與元素界的人嘛，他們就是給你巨大的力量，當然那是相對與人族來說的，創造法師，創造戰士，那個時期由於他們的加入平添了無數的聖域。我們冥界就是從那次開始加入神魔大戰的。」

　　蕩魂郁悶的想了想隨後好像恍然大悟一樣，對我問道：「那我們冥界呢？我們怎麽拉攏信徒？」

　　我看著蕩魂恍然大悟的樣子，得意的說道：「當時的冥神是夢飛，看到各個位面這樣去爭取信徒，這小子發飙了，直接在人界開出冥魂殿，抽取冥界魂魄，只要是死亡不超過７天，屍體沒有發生腐爛的人通通複活，就算是死了，我們也吧他的靈魂抽出來讓他們與親屬見面，這樣的誘惑是可怕的，信徒們瘋狂的湧進冥神殿，直接導致了魔神殿，自然神殿與聖殿門可羅雀，然而這樣做的後果就是冥界成爲了位面公敵……」

　　蕩魂無奈的歎了口氣說道：「夢飛陛下太沖動了……」

　　看了看蕩魂老氣橫秋的樣子，我笑著說道：「蕩魂，如果是我的話我也會這樣做的，沒有了信仰之力，位面就不會發展，那樣冥界早晚會被其他位面吞並的，不要說現在冥界呃形勢怎麽樣，至少那次爭奪過後，冥界的位面擴大了十倍有余。」

　　正當蕩魂想再次說些什麽的時候，一個明顯很興奮的聲音傳來：「冥月？看來你現在過的不錯呀，怎麽不請我吃頓大餐？」

　　我無奈的轉過頭去，看著穿著一身西裝的修真者說道：「風塵？你師父沒關你禁閉？」

　　風塵不屑的撇了撇嘴說道：「我師父也看那群老混蛋不爽，還能關我緊閉？要不是你吧那些老家夥滅了，我師父還要去討個說法呢，對了一會有個拍賣會你去不去？前期是拍賣普通的世俗用品，後期可是些珍寶哦，不過只有修士與魔法師之類的人才有資格參加。據說有許多神秘物品哦。」

　　我愣了愣隨後對風塵說道：「我還以爲只是普通的拍賣會呢，我也正要去參加啊，唔。這是我徒弟蕩魂。蕩魂這是你……」

　　蕩魂疑惑的看著話說到一半的我問道：「師父，他是我的什麽？」

　　我尴尬的笑了笑：「呃，這個……這個。」

　　風塵看著我尴尬的樣子狂笑了起來：「哈哈，我……我第一次見到你尴尬的樣子，太有成就感了，哈。小子，你就叫我大哥就行了。」

　　蕩魂哦了一聲後對著風塵叫了一聲大哥，隨後看著惱羞成怒的我說道：「師父……」

　　我突然換了一副開心的笑容對蕩魂說道：「蕩魂，恭喜你找到一位大哥啊，不過，這個做大哥的是不是應該給小弟點東西呢？看不上眼的你可別要啊。」

　　看著一臉期待的蕩魂，風塵無奈的苦笑了起來，隨後從空間戒指裏面拿出一個小瓶遞給蕩魂：「這是奪魂丹，裏面一共有三顆，只要元嬰不散，吃下去就有的救。」

　　看著蕩魂高興的樣子，風塵也開心的笑了起來，只有我給風塵傳音道：「這不是你小子的家底吧？」

　　風塵猛的打了割哆嗦，隨後快速的說道：「诶，快點走，世俗的拍賣會快結束了，珍品拍賣會馬上就開始了。」

　　我笑著用手肘鈎住風塵的脖子說道：「不忙不忙，我們都會瞬移，慢慢走，不用著急。」

　　只見風塵苦著臉傳音道：「哥，月哥，放過小弟我吧，我那些東西都是渡劫用的啊。」

　　不動聲色的松開風塵的脖子，笑著對蕩魂說道：「快走吧，一會可能真的趕不上拍賣會了。」

　　來到拍賣會場，由於風塵與我們的都是貴賓卡，但是風塵要去另一個貴賓室找他的同門，對我們交代了一下後，於是我們便分開來坐了。

　　前面的拍賣會可謂是無聊至極，看著主持人口沫橫飛的激情演講。如果不是爲了等待接下來的珍品拍賣，可能連蕩魂都堅持不下去了。

　　功夫不負有心人，終於在我們師徒兩割昏昏欲睡的時候，那些普通人便開始陸陸續續的退場了，當他們完全離開後，正戲便可以上場了。

　　而且也有一些修士陸陸續續的坐在了剛剛的普通席上，等待著拍賣的開始。

　　當一個仙風道骨的老頭走上台前的時候，拍賣會便開始了，本以爲這個老頭可能會沈穩一些，可是，他卻與剛剛的主持人有過之而無不及，終於在衆多脾氣暴躁的修魔者的威脅下尴尬的開始了拍賣……（拍賣會禁止鬥毆！所以修魔者與修真者，妖修雖然看對方都不爽，但是也沒有大打出手

　　老頭首先指揮侍從拿來一個盤子，在盤子上的紅布還沒有掀開的時候，開始介紹起了拍賣物。

　　老頭清了清喉嚨說道：「首先進行拍賣的是，藥王山莊煉制的丹藥，清心丸，具有抑制心魔，提升境界的功效，它甚至可以抵禦天劫時産生的心劫。起價十萬顆中品晶石。」（修真界都是以晶石爲貨幣的，它也可以用來修煉，布陣等等。一百顆下品等於一顆中品，一千顆中品等於一顆上品，超品晶石已經不算是貨幣了，他算貨物……

　　隨後老頭掀開紅布，露出裏面的一個小瓷瓶繼續說道：「這裏面一共有５顆清心丸，現在開始拍賣。」

　　隨著衆人的叫價，最後這瓶丹藥以一百九十萬顆中品晶石的價格被一個散修買了回去，看著那散修喜不自勝的樣子，衆人的嚴重一片妒恨，驚的那散修飛快的交易完畢後，連後面的拍賣都不敢參加，飛快的逃跑了……

　　隨後分別的拍賣的一些飛劍，法寶，丹藥之類的東西後，也接近了這場拍賣會的重頭戲。

　　主持的老頭滿臉赤紅的吼道：「接下來的物品是人界十大神兵之一的，凝霜劍，相信大家對這柄神劍並不陌生，神劍本身鋒利無比，並且對冰係法術帶有很強大的加成作用，並且對敵的時候劍氣可以令敵人行動遲緩。是修士們殺人越貨居家必備的……哎！哎！！各位不要激動，現在開始叫價，起價一百顆上品晶石。」由於狂熱的修士們對老頭的啰嗦深惡痛絕，一時間水果盤子等等紛紛飛向老頭，他也只好草草了事找掩體去了……

　　沈寂了許久的各個貴賓室終於開始叫價了。

　　而主持老頭看到“暗器”襲擊已經結束，便悻悻的回到了主持台上繼續開始了主持。

　　「兩百顆。」一個清冷的聲音從一個貴賓室中傳來。

　　老頭激動的說道：「三號貴賓室的南宮家族出兩百顆」

　　「五百顆。」又一個聲音從貴賓室中傳來

　　老頭繼續說道：「北冥家族出五百顆」

　　這時最開始的那個聲音又傳出來：「一千五百顆，風兄，希望你能吧凝霜劍讓給我們南宮家，他日定當登門道謝。」

　　而被他稱作風兄的人說道：「這個，鐵劍兄啊，這凝霜對我們也有很大的幫助，恕難從命了。兩千顆。」

　　被稱作鐵劍的人有些不悅的說道：「那就沒辦法了，凝霜我們勢在必得，兩千五百顆。」

　　「嘿嘿，這種事怎麽能落下我東方起呢？三千上品晶石。」一個陌生的聲音從一個角落中傳來。

　　老頭興奮的說道：「東方家族出三千顆上品晶石！」

　　「東方起，你可要想好了！」略帶怒氣的聲音從南宮家的房間中傳來

　　北冥家雖然沒有做聲，不過估計也是惱怒非常。不過爲了一柄凝霜劍而再加價，已經超出了兩家的承受能力，於是兩人默契的選擇了放棄。

　　老頭興奮的說道：「三千１次……三千２次……三千３次。成交！恭喜東方起先生獲得了這柄神靈利器。」

　　隨後，凝霜劍被裝入一個匣子裏面，送到了東方家的貴賓室中。

　　老頭繼續在台上主持，不過經曆了上次的事件，他已經不是那麽啰嗦了：「接下來的物品是，不知怎麽從冥界傳出來的冥晶一塊，大家都知道，冥界的物品都帶有強烈的靈魂力量，所以長時間佩戴帶有冥晶的物品，對大家的靈魂或者元嬰有很大的幫助。」

　　看著場中狂熱的修士們，我不屑的撇了撇嘴：「一塊冥晶高興成這個樣子，真是沒前途。」

　　蕩魂無奈的對我說道：「師父，你是冥神啊，不要用您來與人家比好麽，冥晶是冥界的特産，您顆是隨時都能得到的。」

　　我郁悶的摸了摸鼻子大言不慚的說道：「這是心境問題，唉，蕩魂，你還是太嫩了。看來還要回去曆練一下。」

　　蕩魂明智的選擇了安靜下來……

　　最終冥晶以兩千顆上品晶石的價格被南宮家族買下了。

　　隨後又紛紛拿出了一些珍貴的材料與丹藥，不過連蕩魂都沒有看上眼。

　　不過心中突然有一種奇怪的感覺，仿佛這裏有個什麽與我有聯係的東西在，但是是什麽卻說不清，只是一種奇怪的感覺。

　　終於，拍賣會接近了尾聲。

　　老頭讓人推出了一只大鐵籠。

　　今天的交易額特別高，所以老頭紅光滿面的對各個修士說道：「這是本次拍賣會的倒數第二件商品，狂雷鷹王的幼仔，起價五千上品晶石。」

　　拍賣會場的修士們瘋狂了，甚至連我也有些動容，這幫家夥太神通廣大了，居然連常年在人界禁地之一的迷惘森林中的狂雷鷹王都敢惹，而且還偷回一只幼獸，不簡單啊。

　　各大家族紛紛報價，就差真刀真槍的火拼了，甚至到了最後，平時很沈穩的幾大家族子弟都紛紛走出貴賓室當面的叫囂起來。

　　最終，這只狂雷鷹王幼仔被北冥家以十萬顆上品晶石的價格喜滋滋的帶到了眼前，並且當著衆人的面便簽訂了契約，笑嘻嘻的看著咬牙切齒的南宮東方等等幾家。不過就這樣，北冥家也沒有資金來參加最後一件拍賣品了，要知道，這些錢是北冥家一年的收入。不過他們依然是喜不自勝的端詳這鷹王。

　　老頭興奮的宣布了最後一件物品，神神秘秘的用一層銀灰色的布籠罩著，那塊布也不一般，是可以阻絕神念的神物，連我也不能看出到底是什麽。只能依稀的分辨也是一只小獸不過心中的異樣卻是越來越嚴重了。

　　這時腦中靈光一閃，我突然想到了一個可以說是可笑的事實。但是，應該不會啊……

　　場中的一切都與我無關了，我只是緊緊的盯住那灰布籠罩的籠子，終於，在老頭的手掀開灰布的時候，場中也不乏死靈法師，不過他們卻是即氣憤有吃驚。而我也想起了那中感覺叫做什麽。

　　我恨恨的把手中的茶杯蓋上：「該死的，怎麽會是血脈感應。這群混蛋怎麽到的冥界而不死？」

　　老頭滿臉狂熱的看著籠中的小獸說道：「前一段時間，有無上宮的一位修真者意外的發現了冥界的空間裂縫，於是便帶了整個門派的精英前往凶險的冥界，怎料到他們竟然直接落到了傳說中的魂葬草原，當時他們看到漫山遍野的銀灰色草地，心中恐懼異常，可能有人不知道，魂葬草原可怕在那裏，不過我要告訴各位，魂葬草原是傳說中冥界通道的守護者冥狼的棲息地，並且，在折損了四分之三的人手後，我們強大的朋友，捉到了一只幼仔！他們是……好了好了，我不多說了，現在開始拍賣，起價超品晶石５塊」

　　會場冷場片刻，隨後爆發出震天的叫價聲，所有人都瘋狂了，上界的物種，而且還是可以掌控靈魂與空間的冥狼，可以隨意來往與各個位面的特性。這幾點無一不在吸引著這修士。

　　靜靜的看著籠子中的冥狼，我心中還是沒有停止狂跳，血脈感應不是所有冥狼都能感應的到，只有存在血緣關係才能感應的到，看著籠子中的冥狼，小家夥長著銀灰色毛發，頭上的毛就好像是人類的長發一樣，並且額頭處有一個五角星
紅色的瞳孔中滿是著恐懼，但是很明顯他也感覺到了我的存在，只是擡頭靜靜的望著我這裏。

　　正在考慮要不要出手的時候，神念突然捕捉到幾道疾馳而來的身影。緩緩的坐回椅子上，重新拿起茶杯，眼中閃過一絲複雜的情緒波動。看來不需要了，該來的還是會來。

　　這時老頭似乎也感覺到了什麽，猛的拿出擴音器大喊：「警戒，有人來了，可能是……這家夥的父母，各位小心。」

　　他的話剛說完，場中央的空間猛地開始波動起來，分成了一道巨大的裂縫，
並且從裏面走出一隊人馬。

　　先望了望站在一側的幻炎，又望了望場中爲首的中年人，我眼中帶著迷茫喃喃的說道：「爲了一個兒子就不遠萬裏的來到人界尋找那麽久麽？紮西特，真沒想到啊。」手中的茶水已經開始漸漸沸騰起來。

　　場中完成了由極動變爲極靜的轉變，由剛剛的熱鬧非凡變爲現在的鴉雀無聲。
　
　　場中的中年人冷冷的哼了一聲後開口了：「打擾了各位的拍賣真不好意思，本座紮西特·冥天·沃爾夫，不過我還是喜歡用我修真時的名字，冥天·紮西特」隨後指了指他身後的幻炎等人說道：「那是我長子冥天·幻炎，那是我的妻子冥雪·凱瑟琳。至於其他的是我們的家族護衛。」

　　然後他一指籠子中的小家夥冷冷的說道：「這時我的三子冥天·幻星。」

　　猛的將茶杯捏的粉碎，但是我的手依然緊緊的攥成拳頭。

　　蕩魂看著我的樣子無奈的轉過了頭，繼續看著場中的發展。

　　紮西特緩緩的環視了一周後，冷冷的說道：「我想知道是誰將我的兒子捉來的，誰告訴我，我便饒他不死，其他的……殺無赦」

　　衆多修真者愣了愣，其中一個修士憤怒的說道：「就憑你們幾個……」

　　話還沒說完，一道紅光閃過，這人已經身首分家，幻炎也同樣冷冷的說道：「希望你們不要啰嗦，否則這就是下場。」

　　終於一個修真者忍不住壓力猛的喊了起來：「無上宮，是無上宮！求你們放過我吧。」他的話剛說完，一道空間裂縫已經將他吞了進去。

　　紮西特笑了笑看著凱瑟琳已經將幻星抱了出來，於是緩緩的說道：「好了，剩下的人準備接受懲罰吧。」

　　「大家和他們拼了！我們人多怕他們幹什麽，捉住他們我們就發達了！」

　　也不知道是哪個白癡叫出的這句話，場中有些人對他投去鄙夷的目光，這句話只會激怒對方，更加沒有生存的希望，而大多數的人眼中則生出了需些狂熱。
貪婪，人類的原罪不是麽？

　　隨著第一把飛劍飛快的襲向紮西特等人，其他的法寶便鋪天蓋地的飛向了衆人，之間一部分家族護衛聯手釋放出一個空間之盾來抵擋祝衆人的法寶，而剩余的護衛則飛快的開始斬殺修士，連綿不絕的慘叫聲充斥著拍賣會場上，而幾個貴賓室中的大家族的子弟們看情況不對早就用一些秘術逃脫了，只留下一些下人。

　　一面倒的屠殺很快就結束了，雖然修士人數衆多，但是一群肉包子組團是打一匹狼會有什麽好結果？而且還不是一匹而是一小群。當然，其中也有一些修爲還不錯的修士給護衛造成了不小的麻煩，不過當更多的護衛空出手來後，也雙拳難敵四手，不甘的倒下了，而他們的靈魂與元嬰……

　　紮西特看到戰鬥結束，露出了慈愛的表情對著凱瑟琳懷中的幻星說道：「臭小子，下次看你還敢不敢偷偷的離開家族。」

　　而那個叫幻星的小家夥卻頭也不會的看向我所在的貴賓室，隨後用稚嫩的童聲說道：「哥哥，那裏面有一個人和你的氣息好像哦。」

　　說者無意聽者有心，幻炎猛的想起這裏是自由城，隨後有些緊張的看了看紮西特，又看了看我所在的貴賓室，隨後對幻星說道：「星，沒什麽你感覺錯了。那裏怎麽有人呢？」

　　幻星嘟嘟囔囔的說道：「不會啊，剛剛明明感覺到了一絲奇怪的感覺。好像是爸爸說的血脈感應。現在怎麽沒有了呢？」

　　這下幻炎臉都白了：「你……你小子一定是感覺錯了那裏……」

　　這時紮西特開口打斷了幻炎的話：「星說的沒錯，雖然被他刻意屏蔽了，不過……還是有那麽一絲感覺，你是我們家族的那位？出來說說話吧，我不記的家族中有誰是在人界的。」

　　紮西特說過話之後，半響沒有聲音傳來，而幻炎則有些緊張的看看紮西特又看看貴賓室。

　　紮西特皺了皺眉頭：「幻炎，你緊張什麽，你是不是認識裏面的人？」

　　幻炎猛的搖了搖頭：「沒……沒什麽，我只是……」

　　紮西特歎了口氣：「裏面的是月，對不對？」

　　幻炎愣了愣，隨後猛的歎了口氣，向我這裏望了一眼後無奈的說道：「沒錯，是弟弟。」

　　凱瑟琳也愣住了隨後眼中帶著一層水霧望著這裏卻說不出什麽話。

　　而幻星則是興奮的叫了起來：「诶，是我二哥麽？二哥，快出來啊。我還沒見過你呢」
　　
　　而紮西特得到了肯定的答複後深吸了一口氣，對我說道：「不管怎麽說，一個人在人界處理事務這麽久，出來見見面吧。」

　　將門緩緩的打開，走了出去，隨後回頭對蕩魂說道：「你先回去吧，這是師父的家事沒什麽關係的……」

　　蕩魂看了看紮西特又看了看我，隨後劃開裂縫離開了。

　　看到蕩魂離開，我緩緩的轉身向紮西特走去，隨後對他說道：「好久不見了，紮西特先生。」

　　紮西特苦澀的笑了笑：「月，那都是長老會的命令，你也知道你的天賦很可怕……」

　　我冷冷的看著紮西特，冷笑一聲後說道：「就因爲長老會的命令你們就給我下詛咒？就因爲他們的命令就吧我逐出家族？就因爲他們的命令冷落我那麽多年麽？呵呵，我真不知道家族重要還是家庭重要，好了，你也不用說什麽，我只是來看看我弟弟。希望你們不要在他什麽做什麽手腳，否則我絕對會讓屠刀軍團掃蕩魂葬草原。」
　　
　　幻炎看著臉色有些不自然的紮西特，焦急的對我說道：「月，他怎麽說都是咱們的父……」

　　我直接打斷了幻炎的話：「我沒有父親。當我做上了冥神的寶座的時候，沒有一句祝福的話，當我退位的時候反而說我是家族的恥辱，將我逐出家族。長老會還真是厲害啊。哦，當然，我敬愛的紮西特先生更厲害。」

　　凱瑟琳上前帶著哭腔說道：「月，你爸爸他是有苦衷的，他……」

　　我將手指放在了嘴唇上，做出了一個禁聲的手勢：「不要再勸我了，我討厭那個混蛋家族，你們去和你們親愛的長老會敘舊吧，等下告別後，以後也許不會再見面了。」

　　慢慢的走到幻星的前面，露出了一絲笑意：「唉，我盼了這麽久終於有弟弟了，唔，小子天賦不錯努力啊。」隨後將眼睛轉向紮西特說道：「如果有人對你做了什麽手腳，你來找二哥，我絕對會站在你這邊。」

　　幻星睜著大眼睛看著我說道：「二哥，你怎麽和爸爸吵架呀？一會一起會魂葬草原好麽？」

　　靜靜的從空間裂縫中抽出一柄閃爍著雷光的長劍，劍身上雕刻這古老而神秘的花紋，整把長劍給人一種很滄桑但又十分霸氣的感覺。

　　我笑著將劍遞給一臉癡呆的幻炎，連紮西特看到這把劍的時候也失神了片刻，我笑著對幻炎說道：「哥，這時我給……呃，應該是叫幻星吧？恩，這時小星的禮物，你先替我保管一下，回去後交給他。」

　　隨後摸了摸幻星的腦袋隨後又掏出一副紫色的項鏈說道：「二哥還有事，不能和你們一起會去了，回去聽大哥的話，如果你下次來到人界，用這個通知二哥我就可以了。」

　　幻炎這才反應過來急忙說道：「月，這神罰……」

　　我淡淡的笑了笑，隨後揮了揮手說道：「沒關係，誰讓他是我弟弟呢，如果這劍是你的，你會不會給我呢？呵呵。」

　　幻炎撓了撓頭說道：「可是神罰給了小星你用什麽？」

　　我笑了笑，隨後對幻星擺了擺手說道「我還有輪回和月殇可以用，好了不多說了，保重。」之後掃了一眼紮西特傳音道：「記住我說過的話，否則我說到做到。」

　　　隨後一個瞬移離開了拍賣場。

　　紮西特愣了愣，苦笑了幾聲：「長老會沒能掌握住月，他們一定會打小星的注意的，如果真的發生了那種事……」紮西特沒有說下去，摟住一旁看著我離開的裂縫發呆的凱瑟琳，無奈的帶著家族護衛離開了。

　　而幻炎也收起神罰帶著幻星回到了冥界。

　　但是他們離開後拍賣會的一角空間猛的波動了一陣傳出了一陣喃喃的低語：「如果他們敢，我會不顧一切摧毀長老會。希望不要再碰到你，我的父親。」


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

唔啊～

好多好多，累死我嘞～～～～

難道這就是傳說中的小爆發？

----------


## fwiflof

唔........所以你哥頭上是火焰........
位面是啥?
所以說，一隻冥狼的身價究竟是多少？那要怎樣換算啊？
幸好迪你沒一次放太多上來.......似乎比較忙啊？
上次累積了好幾篇眼睛好痛.....
阿你姐我究竟是哪一級的咧？
加油啊.....

----------


## 冥月

火焰麽？？……
啊嘎嘎~
當然也可以呀 哈哈~

位面麽？
位面就是……
……
這樣吧，比如我們生活的空間，老姐就可以將他當做一個位面。
而另一個空間就可以是另一個位面。

應該一個位面就是一個空間，應該是這樣的，雖然很模糊，但是，嘿嘿~
老姐，你弟弟我才疏學淺呀~

一只身價是多少？

呃~如果有人買，價格就會無限的增高吧。畢竟可遇而不可求不是麽？（何況在人界根本就遇不到。老弟我是個意外。嘿嘿~

----------


## 冥月

第２０章：
　　看著拍賣場上橫七豎八的屍體，輕輕的揮了揮手將屍體化作虛無，正要離開的時候，一道淡淡的歎息聲傳來。

　　不知什麽時候月幽用瞬移來到這裏此時的她正一邊靠著牆壁一邊擺弄著血紅色的頭髮，對我說道：「弟，雖然我對你們家族中的長老會不感興趣，但是我估計他們會不顧你的威脅而也對你弟弟下手。不過你真的能蕩平魂葬草原麽？」

　　無奈的搖了搖頭，我略帶苦惱的說道：「不清楚，對那個該死的家族總是混淆著一些起怪的感覺，殺也不是，留也不是。唉，將來的事將來再說吧。」

　　月幽無所謂的搖了搖頭，隨後對我笑著說道：「弟，老姐我還是希望你能理智一些，不要做出令自己後悔的事情，不過你要記住。無論你做什麽事，老姐永遠是站在你這邊的。」

　　看著一臉笑意的月幽，心中不知是什麽感覺，只是泛起了莫名的波瀾，在心默默的說道「無論你做什麽，我也會無條件的支持，哪怕是毀滅這我曾守護過的冥界。」隨後我也笑著說道：「好啊，我會仔細考慮的，放心好了，老姐。」

　　月幽繼續擺弄這頭發，但是面色稍加嚴肅的對我說道：「上次我差一點就追到那兩個家夥，不過到了最後他們被雷加給拉會天界了。真可惜。不過天界馬上就要與冥界合並了，不知道你能不能回來幫忙，至少幫老姐分擔一下呀，總不能讓我帶著冥界衛隊到處支援吧？」

　　我有些苦惱的看著月幽說道：「老姐，你也知道我和那個家族的事情，我真的不想回去，這樣，我將屠刀的調動權給你如何？」

　　月幽猛的一擺手，隨後說道：「不行，你小子就知道偷懶，我需要的是一個領軍打仗的將領，再者說，我去指揮屠刀部隊？那幫混蛋能聽我的就奇怪了，只有在你的領導下，屠刀才能發揮真正的作用。怎麽，難道你不想你的屠刀部隊重新的獲得群戰之王的稱呼麽？屠刀現在已經被人們淡忘掉了。屠刀現在只是一個傳說，它已經不是現實存在的了。因爲你們已經錯過兩次神魔大戰了，人們不會記起不參戰的部隊。」

　　我愣愣的看著月幽，隨後有些無奈的說道：「淡忘了麽？難道我必須出戰麽？我真的不想再回到冥界了，那些該死的記憶。」

　　月幽淡淡的歎了口氣，隨後走到我身邊將手放到我的肩膀上說道：「冥界現在面臨著很嚴峻的挑戰，現在我們需要的是所有的力量，老姐不需要你在冥界到處亂跑，只要你守住你自己的領地就好了。誰叫你的領地那麽靠邊呢。還有，不要去想那些無聊的過去，好好的想象一下未來吧。」

　　我看著月幽那略帶焦急的面孔無奈的說道：「好吧，一會我去與醫生他們商量一下。」

　　月幽輕笑了一聲，隨後用力的拍了一下我的後腦說道：「臭小子，自己的領地都不守麽？真懶啊。」

　　我正要爲自己辯解一番，卻猛的感覺到了一絲力量波動在快速接近。其中夾雜著濃厚的光明氣息與黑暗氣息。就在那兩道波動接近拍賣場的時候，我靜靜的看著入口處晃動的兩條人影默默地做出了戰鬥的準備。

　　隨後一道雖然平靜卻帶著強烈敵意的聲音傳來：「沒想到呀，我說怎麽有這麽厲害強烈的靈魂波動，原來是冥月大人與月幽小姐啊。」

　　隨後另一道聲音也緩緩的說道：「這樣就正好２Ｖ２了，呵呵，好久沒動手了。骨頭都鏽住了。」

　　月幽緩緩的拔出了自己的佩刀闇光指向對面兩個人靜靜的說道：「聖神加利列，魔神賽比諾。不知道是什麽風把你們給吹來了，你們兩個站在一起還真是一道風景啊。」

　　加利列緩緩的擺了擺手說道：「不要緊張月幽小姐，我們來只是說一些事情的，畢竟你們也知道我們在這個位面是無法發揮出自己的力量的。不過……請不要認爲我們不敢與你們戰鬥。」

　　賽比諾撇了撇嘴，隨後對我們說道：「不如我們去另一個位面打一場再談如何？」

　　我從空間中抽出一把刀身銀白，上面刻著詭異符文的長刀，冷冷的說道：「如果你們不怕隕落的話，我樂意奉陪。」

　　加利列依然擺著手說道：「不不不，我是來和你們商量個事的，這個事你們絕對會感興趣。」

　　月幽皺了皺眉頭隨後問道：「什麽事？我不認爲你們能有什麽好事。」

　　加利列笑著說道：「呵呵，我們是來與你們停戰的，不要那麽驚訝，元素界成長的呃太快了，我們如果再不去壓制一下元素界，這次戰爭完成後，我想我們都會被他們吞並的，畢竟每次與你們打過後我們都會元氣大傷，好了，就這些，如果你們同意，就明天在高等位面見吧，呵呵」

　　說吧兩人再次化作一道流光離開拍賣會。

　　月幽緩緩的收回闇光，嚴肅的對我說道：「怎麽看？」

　　我也收回武器對月幽淡淡的笑了笑：「哪能怎麽看，兵來將擋，水來土掩，我們就不參加戰爭坐山觀虎鬥，看他們能打成什麽樣子。老姐你先回去吧，讓我這幾天再考慮考慮。」

　　月幽無奈的晃了晃頭說道：「好吧好吧，希望你小子能回去。」

　　說罷劃開空間，回到冥界去了。

　　郁悶的看著拍賣會場，苦笑了一聲後一個瞬移也離開了會場，心道又一起靈異事件啊。


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

　　唔～

第２０～

嘿嘿～

----------


## 逍月

嘻嘻，終於要到其他位面去了，以後場面應該更加龐大吧？

上次因為考試，沒有時間回文，真是不好意思。（毆）

不過，看來冥月的小說越來越接近高潮了！

加油喔，月我期待下一篇～

----------


## 冥月

是啊~

即將開始位面戰爭了。

位面戰場上可是人才衆多啊

恩。

而且有許多秘密隊伍的參加  嘿嘿~

----------


## fwiflof

> 不知什麽時候月幽用瞬移來到這裏此時的她正一邊靠著牆壁一邊擺弄著绯紅色頭髮


..........(默)
這不是你姐會做的舉動.............
還有我的頭髮是血紅色..........
期待戰爭！(你姐是個嗜血的傢伙.....)

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

位面跟位面之間的戰爭要開打啦？

看來月的老姐不是普通的強呢XD

不過其他位面應該也有絕頂高手才對

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

啊 啊……
這樣啊……
不過绯紅和血紅 差不多吧……………………


TO阿蒼：當然啦~
我老姐一定要強啊，要不怎麽保護我這個作弟弟的……（咳咳，當我沒說

位面戰爭，相當無敵的一種戰爭呀 高手當然會很多，或許真的會達到聖階遍地走神級多如狗的境界吧？哈哈~

----------


## 靜炎

啊...對不住啊
那什麼慢才回覆你
唉...都是為了送你兩張圖慢的 ( 嘻嘻
看你滿不滿意
雖然我自己覺得不怎樣啦
不好的話你說一聲
有空我會幫你重畫的

很期待你的第二十一章，加加油哦^^

----------


## 冥月

……

啊 啊咧~~~

話說靜炎啊，這兩個情節好熟悉……

哇啊啊！！！！！

爲什麽不找幾個帥些的場面偏偏要找 找這個尴尬的 啊啊啊！！！（頭已經埋到被子裏面了……

不過……

畫的很好，很喜歡呀~  

謝嘞~  

這算不算是小說插圖內？ 啊哈哈~~~~


（唔啊啊 位面戰爭很帥的那時候畫也不遲啊 嗚嗚~
還是月我更新太慢了，恩 太慢了……

----------


## fwiflof

咳呵，靜炎大，我迪的獸設你沒看清楚吼？
迪那是頭髮，背上沒有啦.........

呵，迪別擔心，姐會保護你不被生氣的老鼠嚇跑的，乖喔！

----------


## 冥月

………………
老姐的眼力果然厲害……

連我這個畫像任務都沒有發現……（慚愧啊~~~

不過問題不大啊，畢竟靜炎大也很辛苦的自願給我的小說畫了幅插圖，莫問題啦~

啊啊 還有啊 

老鼠就不用您老保護了……

你弟弟我好歹也是冥神啊……

----------


## 靜炎

ㄟ...真是慚愧\r
沒去多想就把別人畫進去 (被奏
看來下次要多多考慮一下，三思而後行...
多謝冥幽姐姐提醒
多謝冥月不生我氣
嘻嘻^^

----------


## fwiflof

to迪
「退位」的冥神喔.......
呵呵呵.....那下次被圍剿就不必救你了對吧？
冥神好厲害啊~~~
(等一下你在氣甚麼？)(這是私怨不方便說啊....)

to阿炎
不介意幽這樣叫吧(默)
叫幽狼嚕
呵呵別擔心下次小心就沒問題啦，沒人會揍你的(？)

----------


## 冥月

……

啊 啊咧？？？

被群毆的話……

還要老姐你來幫忙嘛~

我是退位的退位的，那裏有你老強啊 嘿嘿~

（那裏有私怨啊 唔~）

----------


## 冥月

第２１章：
　　一夜閑來無事，一個人默默的沈思了一夜，無非是兩個問題。回去，不回去。
　　
　　如果回去，面對的事情就太多了。各種關係，麻煩事便會源源不斷的襲來。可是不回去的話，冥界的防守壓力又太大了。

　　天、魔兩界會放棄進攻冥界去與元素界對抗？開玩笑，弄不好便會是三界一起來進攻冥界，如果那樣的話，是否應該拉攏一個其他的位面呢？

　　無奈的搖了搖頭，還哪裏有什麽位面啊，只能走一步算一步了。

　　看著窗子外直射進來的陽光，無奈的歎了口氣，起身離開夏城在自由城中漫無目的的閑逛起來。

　　看著幾乎被死靈法師們占領的自由城，心中猛的想出一個瘋狂的決定，感受著空間中劇烈的空間波動，那應該是位面融合的征兆吧？既然如此，嘿嘿……

　　不出所料，由於老姐沒有去談判，所以天界以缺席爲由聯合了元素界發動了戰爭，而老姐早就料到天、魔、元素界會聯合在一起來進攻冥界，所以大連囤積骷髅兵，將一衆死靈法師累的虛脫好多天後終於建立了幾支龐大的骷髅軍團。雖然天界的天使與魔界的惡魔還有元素界的精靈們十分強悍，但是由於冥界本土中濃烈的亡靈氣息，使得個位面強者的實力大幅下降，冥界又只守不攻，只是派出一些起到炮灰作用的召喚骷髅去騷擾敵人，而各位面的士兵死亡後又會被亡靈氣息侵蝕轉化爲亡靈，所以雖然骷髅兵幾乎是一個團一個團的被殺死，但是實際損傷卻幾乎沒有，兩邊也因此開是了拉鋸戰。

　　人界……

　　趁著高等位面互相拼死拼活而無法估計人界，所以我便發動所能召集的所有死靈法師讓他們遍布了大陸的每個角落，除了夏國那些修真的地盤，一及一些信仰根基很堅固的地盤，其他的地方基本已經被死靈法師們占領。

　　多年的囤積使各個位面放松了信仰的搜羅，所以對我這次突然的動作還未做出反應，冥界賜予信徒們的“永生”對平民來說是充滿誘惑力的，所以當他們的使者降臨的時候卻發現信仰源頭已經大大縮小了，而冥界的信仰力量已經儲存了許多，信仰之力會催發冥界亡靈氣息，使得冥界的軍隊遠遠不斷的從土中鑽出來，雖然只是低級的智商比較低的骷髅，但是這種骷髅是可以進階的，那樣的話，冥界的兵力便……

　　爲了將天界的教廷弄倒，我不惜用了一周時間在地下室中創建了一個亡靈法陣，並且用時間能力在法陣中催熟了一些稻米，一周時間讓我累的近乎虛脫，能量用光後回複，回複後再用光，再回複，再用光……

　　普通人吃下含有“豐富”亡靈之力的食物，後果不言而喻，當一個狂信徒滲透進天界的聖城的後，在聖城的人們都在虔誠的做著禱告的時候，他便偷偷的將稻米散布到了聖城的各個角落……

　　稻米散布後第３天……

　　這一天聖城中大街上的居民少了許多，平時最熱鬧的教廷門口也門可羅雀，幾名牧師正一邊無聊的看著街上稀稀拉拉的人，一邊聊天。

　　其中一個牧師對另一個牧師說道：「查理，這幾天是怎麽了？受天神庇佑聖城怎麽會發生瘟疫呢？那些市民們一整天都是昏昏欲睡的樣子，就連每周一次的教皇大人親自主持的集體禱告都沒有幾個人來。而主教們去治療那些病人也治不好。我們的聖光不是能治療一些病痛麽？」

　　那個叫查理的牧師將手中的聖典合上也一臉無奈的說道：「誰知道呢，傑克，今天輪到我們去治療那些病人了，聖神在上希望不要被傳染到那可怕的疾病。」

　　說罷，兩個牧師便結伴離開了教廷，前往他們所要治療的那個病人的住處……

　　此時的自由城……

　　緩緩的走在自由城的大街上，看著大街上一片“繁榮”景象有些神經質的笑了起來並且自言自語的嘟囔道：「這是第幾次看到這番情景了，第２次？是吧，嘿嘿～」

　　如果是一個合格的普通人看到自由城中的景象也許會被嚇得心髒病突發吧？原本在街上維持著路面衛生的清潔員們三三兩兩的站在路邊扯東扯西的聊天，而接替他們職務的卻是幾具骷髅，骷髅們盡職盡責毫無怨言的在大街上忙碌著，雖然只是亡靈魔法凝結出的骷髅，但是做這麽普通的清潔任務還是可以的。

　　這時一個骷髅突然間散成了一地的骨頭，而那些清潔員中的一個愁眉苦臉的看著那一地碎骨，而周圍的清潔員們哈哈的笑著說道：「嘿，羅傑，今天是你的骷髅先散掉了，唔，兄弟們的晚飯就歸你了，哈哈～」

　　那名叫羅傑的清潔員無奈的又念起了召喚骷髅的咒語找出一具骷髅接替了那壽終正寢的骷髅未完成的工作後，憤怒的舉起拳頭對著其他人說道：「這次我實驗了一次瞬發魔法，所以骷髅的強度才如此的差，下次我絕對會讓你們包我的晚飯！」

　　結果其他的人發出一片噓聲……

　　大街上出現了死亡騎士，然而卻沒有人恐懼，眼中只有羨慕。

　　甚至小孩子……

　　一群小孩子不知爲什麽圍在了一起同時念出了一個咒語：「偉大的冥界之主，請賜予你的信徒忠實的坐騎，來與我並肩戰鬥，骷髅召喚！」

　　結果是一群小子被累的虛脫，而招出一具椅子高的骷髅馬來，雖然已經累的要死，但是那些小孩還是高興的歡呼起來，又叫來之前召喚一些的骷髅馬並且裝的好像死亡騎士團一樣到處亂逛。

　　無奈的笑了笑，看著聖城的方向，心中陰陰的笑了笑，心道「也差不多該爆發了吧？呵呵，真想看到木師門看到自己的信仰，自己的聖光失效的樣子是什麽樣子，唉，可惜了。」

　　聖城……

　　查理與傑克已經到達了患者的家中，看著躺在床上呻吟的病人，查理心道「病情又加劇了，難道聖神真的抛棄了他們的子民麽？大陸已經有那麽多地方墮落到冥神的懷抱了，在這樣下去……唉。」

　　心地善良的小牧師不忍心看著病人繼續受苦，於是努力的發出了光係的５級魔法聖愈之光，柔和聖光籠罩在病人身上，病人的呻吟停止了，傑克心中微微的松了口氣，然而正當他們要離開的時候，病人突然痛苦的嘶吼起來，身上的皮膚不斷的變的焦黑，脫落，有些地方甚至露出了森森白骨，兩名牧師不知所措的站在原地，看著顫抖著站起來並血紅著雙眼的病“人”飛快的想要逃跑，但是越是著急就越容易出錯，不多時，便被逼進了死角。

　　緊閉房門中傳出陣陣慘叫一節野獸般的嘶吼……

　　靜靜的看著衛星傳來的圖像，嘴角露出一絲陰笑：「真是美妙的一天不是麽？」

　　真個聖城已經本恐懼所籠罩，大街上充滿了遊逛著的“人”，人麽？或許不算了吧？

　　除了教廷，整個聖城完全淪爲僵屍的地盤，教廷的光明武士們紛紛的站到城牆上紛紛的舉著充滿鬥氣的長劍抵禦著僵屍的進攻。

　　看了一會感覺有些無聊後，默默的嘟囔了一句：「怎麽不用槍呢？一群白癡，他們又不是強化骷髅強化僵屍，只是些感染性強小羅羅而已，移動速度也很慢啊。至於那麽耗費鬥氣還要小心翼翼？或許，應該給他們加些料啊，移動超快的僵屍？會潛行的僵屍？或是會治療的僵屍？嘿嘿……該死的！遊戲這東西，搞得我這個冥神的念念不忘，呃～」

　　將他們冒著生命危險抵禦僵屍的行爲當做是一場遊戲，也許這句話被他們聽到會不顧實力差距來與我這個冥神拼命吧？雖然是退位的……

　　就在這時，一道聖光如同衛星射線一樣轟在了聖城之上，僵屍們全部被淨化掉，而建築物與教廷中的光明武士們卻什麽事都沒有，這樣的控制力也只有天界的天使們能作到了。

　　果然，一個滿面怒氣的身影匆匆的降落在聖城，看著一片狼藉的聖城，並散發出精神力感應了一下大陸，便憤怒的開啓了一道傳送門，隨後從傳送門中走出一隊天使軍團來守衛聖城後，便怒氣沖沖的向著我的方向疾馳而來。

　　無奈的咧了咧嘴，打架？別在我的地盤打啊。

　　隨後劃開一道空間裂縫後，猛的鑽了進去，而天界來的家夥也愣了愣，隨後也劃開裂縫鑽了進去。

　　看著從裂縫中鑽出的身穿金色長袍，手持黃金法杖，一頭金發略顯帥氣的臉上充滿了憤怒的家夥，我笑著說道：「上屆聖神瓊斯？」

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

啊咧～

２１！！！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，位面戰爭終於開打啦

天界跟神界也真沒品~

聯合元素界來進攻XD

期待下篇啦。

----------


## 靜炎

喔...!
看來準備要開戰咯
真不知道自由城以後會變成怎樣
連小孩都會使用咒法了
天啊...

期待冥月的下一編文章啊^^

----------


## 逍月

開戰開戰～
話說戰鬥場面方面月我一直掌握不好～
現在終於有可以學習的對象了！（燦）
期待來場驚心動魄的戰鬥喔！（笑）

----------


## 冥月

TO蒼： 啊咔咔~
是啊很沒品的說，從開始的2V1變成3V1了……

TO炎：嘎嘎~
會變成什麽樣？誰知道呢……
小孩子也要一群小孩子才能招出一只骷髅馬，唉~

TO逍月：呃~
不要抱太大希望哦，我正擔心我的戰爭場面寫的不好呢
看了好幾天關於位面戰場的小說……

不過 會努力寫出一個不錯的位面戰場的

----------


## 冥月

速讀的確很好用……

啊，首先多謝您能以後起看完所有的章節（很累吧？

唔~

果然，我寫的文還是想一個劇本一樣，死板的很。

多謝您的指點了，月我會努力的擺脫這種劇本模式的

第一人稱的問題我也會多加小心，這下明白了好多 哈哈~

是啊，將遊戲中的觀點弄到小說中，的確（可能是我玩遊戲玩瘋了？

不過這個方面我感覺其實遊戲的這種等級制度可以很明確的表示出招式的等級，不需要很費力的去理解招式的能力值。不過如果大大您有更好的方式，還望您不吝賜教。

再次謝謝您的指點

----------


## 冥月

哦~

這樣啊……

唔~

明白了，多謝您的指導了

果然增色不少~

呼呀~

----------


## 冥月

第２２章：
　　瓊斯猛的用劍向我射來一道光明鬥氣後怒氣沖沖的對我吼道：「冥界的罪人，看你幹的好事，恭喜你成功的讓純潔的世人們墮落成爲了那些瘋狂的亡靈法師和黑武士。你也成功的挑起了各位面的怒火。」

　　從容的閃過鬥氣斬，我略帶笑意的對瓊斯說道：「唔，同喜同喜，說實話，我的確很高興，現在不是很不錯麽？看啊，那些世人們不會再去懼怕那些骷髅與僵屍了，無謂的恐懼已經從他們的心中消失了。呃，不過……」

　　不說還好，我的話還沒有說完，瓊斯便瘋狂的凝聚鬥氣，並吼道：「閉嘴，是你這個罪人蒙蔽了世人的雙眼，你這個該死的罪人。」

　　的確，現在的人們看到了天使也許會驚呼著去尋找庇護所吧？

　　我無所謂的聳了聳肩膀，戲谑的說道：「唉，成王敗寇，曆史永遠是勝利者來譜寫的樂章。失敗者只能是墮入深淵。」

　　這時瓊斯的鬥氣也凝聚到了一個臨界點，看來隨時都有爆炸的可能。不過一個光明神被自己的戰技炸傷的話，我就無話可說了。

　　「破邪光刃！」瓊斯的技能終於蓄力完畢，隨後大吼一聲，猛的將手中的光劍斬出，一道彎月型的光刃呼嘯著向我沖來，沿途的空間甚至不能承受這樣的威力而紛紛破碎。

　　「唉，老姐說的沒錯，天界的家夥果然都是聖鬥士……」無奈的搖了搖頭，猛的釋放了一個歎息之牆後便開始在後面加固歎息之牆，畢竟一個光明神的全力一擊也不是那麽好抵擋的。
　
　　光刃瞬間便撞在了歎息之牆上，並發出刺耳的聲音，隨著光刃的一點點深入，終於在即將破防的時候將光刃完全抵抗住了。

　　「呼，還真累呢。不愧是光明神啊。好吧好吧，很久沒好好的打一場了，骨頭都鏽住了。呃？不要那麽看著我，眼睛是不能殺人的。」看著瓊斯因爲之前的事以及光刃被擋住而變得通紅的雙眼，我裝作很費力的樣子無奈的對瓊斯說道。不過眼睛如果真的可以殺人，估計我已經灰飛煙滅了吧……

　　從袖子力滑出一柄短小的匕首，匕首的刀背處被鑄造成了鋸齒撞，刀身上被刻畫著一些詭異的符文以及一條以北鬥七星的形狀排成的七顆紫色珠子，而刀柄處也有五顆灰黑色的珠子正揮發著濃厚的靈魂氣息。

　　隨意的轉動著手中的匕首，感受著匕首的輕顫，我笑著對瓊斯說道：「唔，好久沒用了，也不知道生疏了沒有，知道這時什麽嗎？唉，我想你也不知道，告訴你好了，滅魂軍刺·魂殇，屠刀部隊的必備武器，不過我這個要強過他們，他們的只是平常的滅魂軍刺。畢竟我是軍團長嘛。」

　　隨後雙手猛揮間，無數的空間裂縫在空中出現，並從裂縫中掉出許多人來。有靈魂有肉體的死人，沒錯了，可以這麽說，每一個死靈法師都會去抽空培養一些空白靈魂，然後將他們放入一個死人的身體中保持身體不會腐化，以防萬一。

　　我看著滿臉鐵青的瓊斯，燦爛的笑了笑：「不要誤會，我只是喜歡在這種場景中戰鬥而已，我們繼續？」說罷繼續召出大量的活死人來，甚至還一並召出了漫天漂浮的空白靈魂。

　　雖然不知道我在幹什麽，但是瓊斯還是咬牙切齒的對我說道：「我可不可以認爲你這時在找幫手？」

　　我愣了愣，隨後笑著對瓊斯說道：「幫手？你是說這些動都不會動的活屍麽？真是莫名其妙……」

　　這時，一顆聖光彈飛快的向我轟來，並且傳來一個聲音：「瓊斯，不要傻站著，我就知道你沒和這個卑鄙的家夥對戰過一定會吃虧。」

　　無奈的停止了召喚並閃過聖光球後，看著遠處快速飛來的丹頓無奈的說道：「唉，這些也差不多了，雖然不能殺掉你們，唔，擊傷你們還是可以的。」
　　
　　「光明護盾！」一個巨大的光罩將瓊斯與丹頓罩了起來，丹頓如臨大敵一般的面向我說道：「我不會讓你再得手一次的，你這個卑鄙的冥狼。」

　　「哇哦，卑鄙？呵呵，你們可以這樣理解。光明護盾是純防禦型魔法吧？真不知道你爲什麽會使用這個魔法，真令我百思不得其解啊。」笑著看向緊張的丹頓，隨後雙手繼續開始飛快的揮舞起來。

　　「唔，多謝你的光明護盾，很充足的時間。這就是傳聞中的人有錯手？」看著滿臉鐵青的兩個人，漫天的屍體繼續刷刷的墜落在地上。（光明護盾，單純的防禦型魔法護盾，也可以說它是一個結界，不知防護外面，通常是連裏面也可以護住，防禦能力超群，不過……用錯了地方就不好了。）

　　瓊斯一臉怒氣的對丹頓說道：「怎麽回事，不就是一些平凡的活屍麽？用的上你這麽重視？這些活屍最多召喚出一些小骷髅，能掀起多大的浪來？你還用這光明護盾？這下好了！」

　　丹頓也同樣怒氣沖沖的對瓊斯說道：「你沒和這家夥戰鬥過你沒資格說我！的確那些活屍只能召出一些小骷髅，但是這家夥將那些活屍完全的當做了一次性用品！屍爆啊！混蛋！」

　　這下瓊斯才略微有些嚴肅了一些：「屍爆也沒什麽，雖然攻擊力很高，但是那是相對與低階神明來說的。」

　　丹頓氣的一跺腳，指著瓊斯的頭大吼起來：「這混蛋是冥狼你懂麽？白癡！混蛋！」

　　瓊斯想了想，渾身猛地一顫，顫巍巍的對著滿臉鐵青的丹頓問道：「你是說……」

　　丹頓哼了一聲，隨後一邊飛快的開始繼續布置其他的防禦魔法一邊說道：「沒錯，那些活屍雖然有的是空白靈魂，但那也是靈魂。對於那些吃了不知道多少年靈魂的冥狼來說，還有什麽比冥狼更了解靈魂呢。該死的魂爆。」

　　「喂喂，你們兩個打夠了麽？唔，看來瓊斯大概也了解這招了，唉，與一個擊殺光明神的機會失之交臂啊。」我很不爽的向他們揮了揮匕首感歎了起來。

　　隨後，我面色一正對他們說道：「不過只有你們來應該不是天界的性格，魔界與元素界的人呢……」

　　隨後目光轉向不遠處的一片虛空說道：「出來吧，再怎麽藏也藏不住你們的靈魂波動的。一群白癡。」

　　空間中緩緩的走出三隊人馬，左面的一隊由天使組成，每一個隊員都是六翼的智天使，身著黃金重甲，手持閃耀這光明鬥氣的黃金巨劍，這樣的隊伍在天界也算是很強的軍隊了，應該是瓊斯的親兵。而右面的隊伍則是大量的深淵惡魔，那些渾身燃燒著火焰的牛頭，背後的惡魔翅膀緩緩的扇動著，軍隊的腳下已經被燒成了一片焦土，而領頭的一人則是一個沒有見過的人，不過估計也是魔尊級別的人了。

　　而中間的那隊人馬則散發著濃郁的元素氣息，不用想就知道是元素界的精靈和元素魔法師們，但是這對人馬貌似是三隊中最弱的一隊，甚至連親兵都不是，只是一些精銳一些的士兵而已，領頭的也不是一個高階神族，補過由於天界與魔界天神的屬性相克，所以也只有讓最弱的一隊走在中間了……

　　我看著那些氣勢磅礴的軍隊，無奈的聳了聳肩：「至於麽？只對付我一個人便用這麽對軍隊。」隨後嘴角露出一絲陰笑：「何苦呢，偏偏再我準備魂爆的時候來，唉，天命如此吧？既然這樣……」

　　一只手向前平伸，一邊做著一些古怪的結印一邊說道：「對面的魔尊，報上你的名字吧，如果你不想就這麽無聲的隕落的話。」

　　魔界的家夥一般脾氣都會非常暴躁，不過有一些地獄生物的性格很是直來直去，之間那魔尊略帶不屑的看著我說道：「上屆魔尊，西斯，真不知道天界那群鳥人怎麽想的，就對付這麽一個廋弱的家夥還要我們來興師動衆。」而一幫元素界的人也略有不滿的看著光明護盾中的丹頓隨後補上一句：「而且你們還在對方沒有發招的情況下就躲進了護盾中。還未開戰便先弱了三分。」

　　丹頓的臉幾乎變成了豬肝色，他對這外面的元素軍隊與那名魔尊喊道：「你們知道什麽，初生牛犢不怕虎是吧？還不快點防護，免得……」

　　「晚啦。」我緩緩的將手放下，對著丹頓說道，隨後身形一晃便消失在空氣之中。

　　「沒有空間波動，他沒有逃跑，那家夥只是潛行了，小心偷襲。」對面那名魔尊看到我消失後，感應了一下周圍的空間對手下說道。

　　隨後他便看到了丹頓那七分憐憫兩分無奈，以及那隱藏的很深的一絲幸災樂禍。

　　「屍爆。」空氣中突然傳出我的聲音，伴隨著話音，地面上鋪著的屍體便開始一個接一個的爆炸，血霧彌漫著整個戰場，肉體的殘骸與破碎的內髒夾雜著暴虐的能量紛紛的向著衆人攻去。天使由於丹頓的話而開啓了一張護盾但是雖然被屍爆炸的隨時都有破滅的可能，但是它還是頑強的頂住了屍爆的攻擊。而剛剛趾高氣昂的魔界軍團雖然匆忙的開啓了護盾，但是還是有一些實力較差的以及最前排的深淵惡魔沒有來得及防護便被炸成了漫天血霧，變成了屍爆的一份子。至於元素界的魔法師便更加不堪了，本來就身體素質不好的法師們幾乎是還沒有被炸到就被吹飛了許多但是元素界的魔法的確不是蓋的，雖然前排的一些法師已經化作一團血霧，但是後排的法師們還是匆匆的釋放了魔法盾，堪堪的抵擋住了屍爆的蔓延。

　　當屍爆結束後，魔界的魔尊略帶惱怒的對這虛空喊道：「閣下的屍爆術果然厲害，不過屍體已經用光了，你還能用什麽來抵擋住兩名光明神和一名魔尊的攻擊呢？」那些深淵惡魔都是他的親兵，多年沒有損耗，今天卻一下死去了一部分，雖然靈魂還在還可以回魔界複活，但是實力是絕對會大打折扣的。

　　「呵呵，過獎過獎，不過好戲……還在後面。冥狼秘技·魂爆。」空中依然悠悠的傳來我的聲音，不過這句話讓整個聯軍都如臨大敵一般的瘋狂的開啓護盾。

　　「喲，這下知道厲害了？」空中傳來我戲谑的聲音。

　　話音剛落，空中的空氣驟然加快了流速，並飛快的向著空中的靈魂聚集，無論是空白靈魂，還是剛剛戰死的惡魔和法師的靈魂。

　　「把那些靈魂拉回來！不能……」西斯大聲的喊道，不過還沒有喊完，丹頓的聲音便傳了過來。

　　「白癡，那些靈魂已經變成炸彈了，你要送死麽？」

　　聽到這話西斯也只有惱怒的繼續加強護照的防禦。

　　過了半響，空氣似乎停止了流動一般。隨後漫天的靈魂釋放出耀眼的銀光仿佛是一個個太陽一般，釋放著它們最後的輝煌。

　　「唉，昙花一現，刹那芳華啊。這時它們一聲中最輝煌的時刻了沒你們難道不爲它們感到高興麽？」空中傳來我略帶不解的聲音，但是這聲音卻令聯軍們怒火滔天。畢竟那裏面有它們的戰友，而且……那耀眼的光芒卻是奪命的鐮刀。

　　隨著一聲聲轟鳴，魂爆終於完全啓動，無數的光劍刺向了各個護盾所有人一邊苦苦的抵擋著光劍的沖擊力，一邊努力的抑制著其中的靈魂攻擊。

　　轟鳴聲持續了一會，那耀眼的銀光卻緩緩的轉向銀灰色，看似黯淡了，但是威力卻再次上升完全的轉換爲靈魂攻擊。終於，元素界的法師們在魂爆的最終階段是終於堅持不住了，本來就不是親兵的他們實力無疑比魔界與天界戰士差了一大截，剛剛已是與風暴中的小舟一般飄忽不定的魔法護盾如舊卻以瞬間泯滅，失去了魔法護盾的法師們立刻全軍覆沒。並且從他們的身體中緩緩升起一個閃爍著淡淡銀光的靈魂球，那銀光卻在不斷的加劇，越是強大的靈魂，魂爆的威力也就越強，元素界的隊伍雖然不是親兵但也是精銳了，他們的靈魂要比那些空白靈魂強上許多。

　　魂爆的特點就是在最後一個失去肉體的靈魂也泯滅的情況下才會結束，這根本就是屠城的神技，每一個敵人死後都會化爲一個靈魂爆彈，直接導致了每支冥界遠征軍都或多或少的配備一些冥狼來釋放魂爆，不過魂爆的等級也與釋放者的等級是息息相關的，這個是冥神級的魂爆……

　　而元素界軍隊的破滅直接導致了沒有光明神壓陣的天界軍隊的潰散，又是一片靈魂散發著銀光緩緩飄起，而第一波爆炸的靈魂已經漸漸消失，只留下一片極不穩定的空間。

　　瓊斯看著自己的親兵覆滅著急的吐血，但是卻又無可奈何，他們現在還是在丹頓的護盾中，外層的光明護盾早已破碎，丹頓正瘋狂的加持剩余的護盾，而瓊斯則負責抵禦靈魂攻擊，兩者的配合可以稱得上是天衣無縫了。

　　最終，魔界終於堪堪的抵擋住了魂爆的攻擊，因爲每一個堅持不住的深淵惡魔都會甯可泯滅掉自己的靈魂也不令他飛出體外來給戰友增加負擔。而丹頓的護盾也緩緩的消失。但是兩者的共同點便是瞬間將意識放開，尋找造成這一切的罪魁禍首，尤其是瓊斯與西斯，西斯的親兵損失了將近三分之一，而瓊斯的親兵更是全軍覆沒，怒火滔天的兩人瘋狂的搜索著空間每一個角落，期望能找到我的藏身之處，而丹頓歎息一聲後，也利用傳送，將自己的隊伍召來。丹頓只召來了八名親兵，但是卻是清一色的熾天使，八只羽翼優雅的漂浮在身後，一柄帶著火焰的長劍緊握在手中，而他們所站的位置卻是緊緊的將丹頓護在了中間。

　　但是他們失望了，冥界的潛行術不是那麽好破的，如今的他們也只有小心謹慎的防禦著隨時有可能發生的攻擊了。

　　空中緩緩的傳來一陣掌聲，我的聲音再次傳到他們的耳朵中：「唔，非常感謝魔界的惡魔們讓我看到了一場兄弟情深啊，啧啧，感覺自己堅持不只後，甯可毀滅自己的靈魂也被轉化爲靈魂爆彈，真是……太傻了，這樣死的很平凡不是麽？結果錯過了一個輝煌的死去的機會。」

　　西斯憤怒的對著天空喊道：「不，他們死的很輝煌，你這個冥族的混蛋，真正的輝煌你永遠也不能理解，雖然他們無聲無息的消失了，但是，他們依然會被魔界的子民們所銘記。」

　　「……」我看著激動的西斯，心中卻也敬佩那些魔界的惡魔，雖然不想說，但是那的確會令魔界的生物們記住那些家夥。

　　「好吧，廢話不多說了，下面第一個殺誰呢？真是的，老姐不在，否則配合著她的冤魂潮汐釋放魂爆……唉，好懷念呀。」隨著話語的停止，所有人都有種陰冷的感覺，似乎是被什麽緊緊盯住的感覺，這種感覺令他們感到窒息，甚至有些恐懼。

　　這時，一名熾天使的耳邊響起一道淡淡的話語：「就你吧，深淵惡魔太弱了。」

　　這名熾天使正要揮劍反擊，卻看到自己距離自己的身子越來越遠。最終，被放到了一個奇怪的空間裏面，那裏面充斥著形形色色的靈魂。

　　「唔，還好沒有生疏。」本應死去的熾天使突然說出了一句莫名其妙的話，隨後緩緩的擡起頭，原本金色的眼睛卻已經變成了銀灰色。

　　「小心點，是冥鬼瞬殺。」丹頓對著旁邊的西斯說道。

　　「那戰技可以將我們的戰士轉化爲冥界的戰士而保留這原有的戰技與經驗，這個卑鄙的家夥。」瓊斯也在一旁恨恨的說道。

　　「賓果～分析的不錯，獎勵就是……殺，深淵惡魔。」我的聲音繼續從虛空中傳來，被控制的熾天使立刻沖向深淵惡魔的軍隊中大肆屠殺，光明鬥氣對同樣是天使的熾天使們沒什麽作用，但是對深淵惡魔卻是致命的。而由於八名天使長年在一起戰鬥，彼此的感情異常深厚，其他的七名熾天使對著被控制的天使卻是無法下手，直接導致了西斯的暴怒，猛的抽出一柄燃燒這烈焰的巨斧呼嘯著劈向那名熾天使，丹頓無奈的轉過了臉。而就在巨斧即將劈到熾天使的時候，“轟”。熾天使整個爆掉了，隨後數個閃爍著銀光的靈魂球再次升起……　　
　　「該死的，冥界的無賴！」西斯無奈的大吼一聲，便被丹頓強行拉到了他萬分厭惡的光明護盾中。

　　隨著一聲聲暴鳴，西斯的親兵也全軍覆沒了。而剩余的七名熾天使也不知道哪裏去了。

　　當魂爆結束，三個眼中血紅的神明沖出護盾，瓊斯與西斯便開始瘋狂的集氣，而丹頓則護衛著兩個人。看來這兩個家夥是要將我直接炸出來，看來不打是不行咯。

　　「光耀衆生」「暗黑天幕」隨著兩聲暴喝，兩片能量風暴飛快的席卷了整個空間，我也理所應當的被炸了出來。

　　「唉，你們不累麽？」我依舊是一臉好笑的看著三人。

　　隨後面色一正，將手中的匕首收了起來，並換出月殇晃了晃長長的刀身說道：「好吧，陪你們玩玩。」雖然嘴裏說是玩玩，但是一個人對戰兩個光明神和一個魔尊也不是什麽輕松的事。弄不好還會挂在這裏。

　　收起戲谑的心態，注視著對面的三人。隨後，丹頓猛的釋放出一個聖炎沖擊，一個攜帶著金色火焰的火球呼嘯著向我飛來，沿途形成了一個圓柱型的空洞而瓊斯與西斯則一左一右的向我攻來，從武器上鬥氣的濃郁程度來看，已經達到了一個很高的水平，憤怒果然能讓人發揮出超出自身水平的能力。

　　「虛空壁壘」默發魔法的效果始終沒有念咒的強，雖然將咒語減縮成魔法的名字，但是已經可以抵擋他們的攻擊了。

　　隨著三聲轟鳴，我卻還是低估了三個憤怒的家夥的攻擊力。虛空壁壘只是擋住了瓊斯與西斯的攻擊，而丹頓的聖炎沖擊則結實轟在了我身上，倉促間釋放的護身法術只抵擋了火球一會，我便被猛的頂飛出去，狠狠的砸在不遠處的山裏。

　　隨後丹頓又釋放了數個審判光劍向我墜落的地方攻去，那些呈劍型的光元素飛快的光臨了我墜落的深坑，而瓊斯他們也釋放出鬥氣斬斬向山頭。於是一個山峰便瞬間被暴怒的神明摧毀了。

　　隔了一會看我還沒有動靜，西斯疑惑的問站在一旁的瓊斯：「不會是死了吧？」

　　瓊斯搖搖頭，對西斯說道：「不知道，不會這麽脆弱吧，重傷是……」

　　他的話還沒說完，剛剛還有一座山峰的盆地中傳來一陣笑聲隨後我略帶陰冷的聲音傳來：「唉，還是低估你們了。大意咯。」隨後我的身影慢慢的從灰塵中浮現。看著我的身影，西斯咽了口口水對一旁的瓊斯說道：「這都沒事？」

　　我看著他們，我卻是有苦自知。心中暗暗想到「幸虧留了一手，可憐啊，三千個靈魂才凝成的替身就這麽沒了……」


　　
　　

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

呼啊～～～～～
２２章
第２次小爆發　啊嘎嘎～

話說一會還要考試，本來想要重新分配一下等級的現在沒有時間了，改天吧……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

有放假就要好好利用阿~XD

阿月也小爆發啦

來自亡靈位面的最喜歡用屍爆跟魂爆啦~

單單阿月單獨施展的魂爆就這麼強，

要是在配上月幽的冤魂潮汐....

恐怕三位神都要殞落了呢~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 瀟湘

一面倒未必有趣，有時只會讓人覺得主角的敵人愚昧，
連帶的難以襯托主角的能力，知道很強，卻更像是誇誇其談；
不妨將這段戰鬥加以節略看看。

另外，言談時的口吻太過相似，這點請務必注意。

----------


## 逍月

的確蠻精彩的......
在打鬥方面的描述比月我好多了。

不過，感覺缺點就像瀟湘說的一樣，太一面倒了。
照理來說，敵人既然知道冥月是冥狼，而且還是冥神級修為，應該不會就這樣魯莽出手的。
相信，修為能到那麼高的，應該頭腦不會笨吧？
冥月還當過冥神，在其他位面手中的資料也不會太少。
再加上冥月又是歷代有名的冥神，應該是各界關注的對象啊！
不太可能隨便找幾個小角色來打必輸的戰爭，至少應該出動幾個同等級的對手出來。
否則，敵人智商就真的有問題了。

話說，整篇感覺就是冥月在欺負其他人。
沒有驚險的感覺耶......

不過，在描述文字方面，感覺真的比第一章時進步非常多！
期待接下來會有什麼強敵和援軍出現喔！（笑）

----------


## 冥月

該……該死的

居然忽略了這麽嚴重的問題……

不好意思，我……我有罪呀~


言談上的確太過相似，接下來的章節月我會注意的

一面倒式的戰鬥讓人乏味，只會讓作者感到很有成就感而已

自己看小說的時候就很少看那種一面倒式的戰鬥，結果自己的小說也是這個樣子。

真是非常的抱歉，接下來的章節月我會注意的

這段的戰鬥本來是想設定成爲對手是一個不算了解我的對手，然後被魂爆給陰到了。  看到逍月的回複，我發現糊塗的我明顯忽略了一個光明神應有的智商……（神說：冥月有罪……

好吧，各位，再次的抱歉讓各位看了一場索然無味的戰鬥。下一章我會盡力讓各位看一場正式一些的戰鬥。（還有逍月呀……對面不是小喽啰啊！貨真價實的光明神與魔尊呀！雖然智商被我低估了……



（略微透露一下……  原本的設計中，我會被人暴扁一頓……  很慘 很慘的說……）

----------


## 靜炎

看來打鬥是蠻精彩的
但就像其他獸說的
小說裡的冥月真是一面打倒
兩神一魔一開始就已經失去了鬥志
都只有被冥月攻的分
沒有任何還手的餘力
好像完全被冥月玩弄於手掌心

到最後他們不費吹灰之力
合力把你打傷
感覺跟前面的那一場搭不上邊

但冥月也不必說自己有罪
話說的太重了啦
只是個過失而以啊
言重啦

我還記有一句叫【神魔不兩立】
看來冥月可以招惹他們
讓二神一魔合力抗一冥
真不愧是冥神啊

加加油
期待下一章的到來喔^^

----------


## 冥月

第２３章：
　　「……替身還剩下一個，不能再玩下去了。不然可能真的會隕落在這裏呀。」不動聲色的感應了一下替身的數量，現實真的很殘酷。面對著三個接近於狂化的家夥，居然升起一種無可奈何的感覺，這感覺……令人感到不爽。

　　裝模作樣的抻了個懶腰，對著對面的三人擺了擺手說道：「你看，你們三個的攻擊根本沒有對我造成任何傷害，難道還要繼續？不要再做無謂的掙紮了，安心的受死好了。你們……」
　
　　看著眼前疾馳而來的兩道鬥氣斬，無奈的一個瞬移，隨後施展了潛行後對他們說道：「喂，打斷別人說的話是很不禮貌的呀。」

　　丹頓看到我再次消失，深吸了口氣對其他的兩人說道：「你們兩個，都冷靜點，仔細感應周圍的能量波動，不要讓暴躁的情緒幹擾了你們的感知能力。我就不相信有那麽完美的潛行。」

　　瓊斯點了點頭閉上眼睛全力的感知著周圍的波動，而西斯則無奈的對這丹頓說道：「我倒是想冷靜，可是那家夥的話太毒了，何況我的親兵……」

　　丹頓不耐煩的打斷了西斯的話，嚴肅的對著西斯一句一頓的說道：「如果你不想隕落在這個無毛之地的話，或者你想成爲某個混蛋冥神的傀儡，你可以繼續憤怒下去。當然，我會在你給我們造成麻煩之前淨化掉你。」

　　西斯想了想卻又挑不出什麽毛病便只有無奈的看著丹頓並緩緩的平靜心態開始感知了，再怎麽說也是魔尊，不是一些沒有大腦的三流戰士。

　　三位神明不做任何動作的站在一起，每個人的位置都能用最快最有效的方式來幫助隊友抵擋住攻擊，絲毫看不出破綻，這讓我大感頭痛。

　　這時西斯似乎有些不耐煩的對著空中喊道：「你這個混蛋只會躲躲藏藏麽？剛剛不是很厲害麽，現在怎麽畏首畏尾的？莫非是你怕了，還是……」

　　他的話還未說完一柄冒著紫光的匕首飛快的劃向他的頸部，而一旁的瓊斯則將巨劍猛地橫插過來擋住了匕首的攻擊，而西斯則露出一絲獰笑，手中的巨斧徐迅速的做出一個上挑，妄圖將我分屍。而丹頓則飛快的在周遭布置了一個法陣，使整個空間中的空間變的異常紊亂，如果你想自裁的話，一個瞬移便可以輕松解決……

　　「哼，我就知道」不屑的撇了撇挑起的巨斧，一腳踏在巨斧的斧柄上，並借力向上跳起，左手迅速聚齊亡靈氣息向著西斯的胸口插去。

　　西斯看著即將穿胸而過的手刀，猛的將全身的勁氣爆發出來，是手刀的攻勢推遲了那麽一瞬間。但是這麽一瞬間已經夠一個神做很多事了。西斯飛快的向後退去，並雙腳在地面上猛的一踏，巨斧舉過頭頂，鋪天蓋地的煞氣與瘋狂湧動的魔氣迎面撲來，斧刃經過之處空間寸寸破碎，留下一道黑色的空間裂縫。而剛剛爲他擋住一擊的瓊斯也凝氣鬥氣一劍刺來，耀眼的光劍帶著雄厚的光明鬥氣向我的背心攻來，兩人試圖以兩面夾擊的攻勢將我重創。

　　兩人看著即將被擊中的，嘴角不知不覺的露出一絲得意的微笑，由於瓊斯的劍比較輕靈，所以他的攻擊首先刺到我的身上，而西斯的巨斧也隨後劈到。但是他們卻發現我被劈到的時候嘴角那殘留的一絲詭笑，心中大叫不好，紛紛扭頭沖向丹頓的方向。

　　而丹頓也發覺出不對，猛然開啓一道聖光盾，但是本來很強大的聖光盾卻如同紙一般的被一柄漆黑的長刀劃破，長刀夾雜著蒸騰著的死亡氣息在丹頓絕望的眼神中飛快的劈向丹頓的腦袋。

　　瓊斯猛的發出一聲怒吼，將全身的鬥氣都擊中在腳上全力沖刺，但最終還是晚了一步。雖然丹頓在生死關頭將頭部想旁邊偏了過去，但是長刀還是狠狠的劈在了丹頓的肩膀上，而瓊斯也在這個時候趕到用手中的巨劍擋住了長刀的攻勢。然而這個時候的丹頓已經重傷躺在地上了，由於死亡氣息的阻撓，傷口無法用光明魔法治愈，此時的丹頓正在用光明力量驅散著體內的死亡氣息，爲自己的生存奪得一絲希望。

　　瓊斯猛的一個上挑將我的長刀格開，血紅著雙眼對我說道：「你是我見過的最卑鄙的神明。」

　　此時的我不得不開啓獸人的狀態來對付對面的三個神明，看著瓊斯咧了咧嘴無奈的說道：「卑鄙？也許是吧，不過你們三個消耗掉我兩個替身，的確是不錯的戰績，你們可以會去對個自的上司邀功了。不過嘛，也要有回去的機會才行啊。」

　　瓊斯獰笑了起來對我說道：「你放心，我不但會活著回去，而且我還會將你的頭提回去，讓天界的子民們看看你這個卑鄙的冥神。」

　　猛地回身格飛西斯的巨斧，無所謂的聳了聳肩膀笑著說道：「那便試試吧。」

　　瓊斯與西斯都猛的聚起鬥氣，開啓了各自的領域。

　　看著周圍明亮的空間與黑雲密布的天空，我對著開啓領域的兩個家夥說道：「光明與黑暗同時開啓領域的景色還不錯嘛，光明神瓊斯，領域：光之複仇，可以隨時凝結一道審判之雷攻擊敵人，並對光明魔法有增幅作用，物理攻擊附帶雷電灼傷。而西斯，領域：暗黑絞殺，這個我不太清楚呀，貌似只是增幅物理攻擊而已，不會吧？」

　　西斯滿臉通紅的對我吼道：「是又怎麽樣，只是單純的物理攻擊我便能將你擊敗！」

　　瓊斯什麽話都沒有說，直接一道金色的閃電向我襲來，我笑著開啓一道歎息之牆擋住了瓊斯的攻擊，然後不屑的對瓊斯說道：「只有這點攻擊力麽？好吧，讓你們看看我的領域好了，會令你們滿意的，呵呵。」

　　兩人聞言緊張的防禦起來，並警惕的看了看四周後，冷然的對西斯說道道：「領域，我如果沒記錯他的領域是空間領域，小心四周，他隨時……」

　　瓊斯的話還沒說完便看到本來背靠背的兩人現在卻相隔甚遠，而西斯正在與我火拼，瓊斯心中一凜，低聲罵道：「真是詭異的空間能力，該死的。」

　　看著西斯已經漸漸有些不敵，瓊斯低頭想了想，好像是做了什麽犧牲一樣猛的對西斯喊道：「西斯，用那招。」

　　正在與我對對戰的西斯猛的一愣，被我一道劃在胸前，而瓊斯也正好趕來爲他擋住了致命的一劍後猛的一提西斯將它拉離我的身邊後，對西斯說道：「如果這樣下去我們會死，怎麽都是死。以令一個方式活下去，不是不錯麽？」

　　西斯看著瓊斯雙眼中的決然，地下頭想了想，隨後同樣一臉決然的擡頭說道：「好吧，那麽就這麽辦吧。」

　　心中突然感覺出一種莫名的威脅，於是迅速的用空間折疊將兩人分開，並瞬移到西斯身邊一刀斬了過去，然而西斯就好像是一團霧氣一樣，被長刀從身子中穿過，卻一點阻擋都沒有，就好像是削在一團空氣中一樣。

　　西斯冷然的看著臉上帶著驚異神色的我說道：「沒用的冥神，這是我們爲了抵禦你們這些家夥而研究出的技能，當契約達成之時，在合成結束前沒有人能傷害到我們兩個。」

　　光明領域與黑暗領域同時消失，而一旁的丹頓看著兩人的樣子，猛的錘了一下地面，隨後對兩人說道：「我會向上面彙報的。」看著兩人點了點頭，丹頓猛的拉開一個傳送卷軸離開了。

　　瓊斯眼中不帶任何感情色彩的看著我說道：「當我們合成結束之時，便是你隕落之時，你無法逃脫，即使你逃到神界，我們也會追到神界去。」

　　隨後兩人緩緩的開始念動咒語空間中的元素隨著兩人的咒語而便的暴動起來，不安的感覺越來越強。

　　最終當兩人的咒語念到最後的時刻，兩人同時大喊：「光明與黑暗的融合，新生與滅亡的撞擊，開啓無盡虛空的通道，召喚那強大的神明，我等願以我們的靈魂來換取大人的降臨。」

　　空中突然開啓一道時空裂縫，並從裂縫中射下一道光柱籠罩在兩人的身體上，而兩人的身體則漸漸的化作點點星光消散在光柱之中，看著兩人消散前那如願以償的笑容，以及他們那最後的咒語。我知道這次要估計要完蛋了，貌似他們將神界的某個家夥召喚過來。

　　誰能想到這兩個家夥能召出神界的人呢，而神界那個地方的人實力究竟如何，招數又是怎樣，我們卻絲毫都不了解，隨著時間的推移，光柱也越來越小，直到一個身影緩緩的降落在光柱的正下方。

　　那人穿著一件閃爍著金屬光澤的盔甲，盔甲上刻畫著一些看不懂得符文，但是從那強大的能量波動來看，也知道絕非凡品。一個帶著兩只牛角的頭盔上蓋著面罩，看不清踏在頭盔之下的面貌、那人使用的是一柄大錘，錘頭上布滿了長長的尖刺，尖刺上閃耀著點點寒光令人不寒而栗。

　　之見那人環視一周後，目光緩緩的移向我這裏，當他的視線看到我的身上時猛的有種周圍的空氣都被擠壓到身上的感覺。這就是神的力量麽？

　　那人發出毫無感情波動的聲音對我說道：「召喚我的兩個人讓我把你幹掉，他們獻出了他們的靈魂。所以……」

　　隨後腹部好像是被什麽擊中一樣，吐著血飛快的被擊出很遠才停下來，感覺整個身子好像都散掉了一般。而微微一擡頭，卻見那個恐怖的家夥卻站在我的眼前，疑惑的對我說道：「沒死？不錯，在這個位面能接我一下不死的人可不多哦。」

　　「咳……該死的，既然你讓我死我也不能不反抗不是麽？」咳著血緩緩的站起來，既然要死了，那也要試試神的實力不是麽？

　　「時空法則：順流」隨著我開啓法則，將時間法則釋放在自己身上，順流是加快時間流速的能力這樣做可以令速度提升到一個恐怖的境界，但是面對著對面未知的神，似乎沒有太打作用。

　　「恩？不錯的法則，速度是夠了，但是力量明顯差太多了。」那個神明略微驚異了一下，隨後教訓道。

　　「呃？」看著什麽事都沒有的未知神明，我徹底無奈了，就在我剛剛停下的一刹那，又是一錘轟在腹部，耳邊傳來那家夥的話：「這次，你還能活下去麽？」

　　又是一記錘擊，好家夥，把我當做棒球是吧？不過這次卻是真的不行了，甚至連站起身來的能量都沒有了，只能在地上看著遠處緩緩走來的未知神明。

　　那個神明略帶贊揚的說道：「兩下重錘都沒事，而且第二下我用上了鬥氣你都沒死，看來你的天賦很好啊，只不過你必須要死在這裏了，可惜……好吧，在你死亡之前，告訴你，本神名爲……雷錘，記住這個名字吧。」

　　看著緩緩逼近的雷錘，我無奈的閉上了眼睛：「還是要死了麽？這個就是命吧？」

　　回想起曾經的生活，似乎真的不怎麽甘心呢。有好多東西都沒有經曆，有好多事情沒有完成，也有好多的……那東西叫留戀吧？幻炎，老姐，還有那剛剛見到的弟弟。腦中似乎是成爲了一擡正在回放的攝影機一樣，過去的種種一一浮現在眼前。不過當回憶到了小時的時候，突然好像是卡機一樣，畫面突然靜止了。隨後突然出現了一聲玻璃的破裂聲，大量不知名的記憶潮水一般湧進大腦……

　　但是明顯的發現這段記憶很不完整，似乎只是其中的一部分，因爲他只是一些招式的記憶而絲毫沒有那段記憶的過去。

　　忍著痛使用瞬移躲開那致命的一錘，飛快的搜索著剛剛出現的莫名技能，至於這些記憶的來曆，也只有等危險過後再慢慢去研究了。

　　看著海量的招式，似乎全部都是空間與時間能力，但是所需要的能量根本就不是我這個級別能使用的，而能使用的那些似乎又對他沒什麽用。

　　「怎麽？還想頑抗麽？」雷錘揮舞了一下手中的錘子對我說道。

　　突然腦中閃過一個技能……時空風暴，這時一個無論多少級都可以使用的招數只是按照使用者的能量來決定時空風暴的攻擊力的。（時空風暴：通過扭曲時間與空間，令使用者周圍産生恐怖的時空亂流撕毀位面，造成周身空間塌陷，並抛射出大量空間裂縫與時間蟲洞。釋放到最後階段與次位面平行的位面也會被時空風暴卷到，只是幾率“比較”小而已，不分敵我。如果倒黴的話自己也會被時間蟲洞傳送到其他位面。）

　　「……拼了，這樣子也許還有一定的生還希望……」緩緩的擡頭看著不願處好奇的盯著我的雷錘笑了笑，便開始釋放時空風暴，這招的最大特點就是無須念咒完全以自身的能量來撕扯周圍空間，只是準備時間過長，等到攻擊力達到最高的時候需要很久，不過釋放的時候混亂的空間也會護住使用者。

　　「你還要攻擊我？你明知道沒有用的。在真神的眼中，神域以下，皆爲蝼蟻。」雷錘不屑的對我說道。

　　「試試不久知道了，讓我看看我這個蝼蟻能不能傷到你？」無所謂的笑了笑，放開心思開始全力的控制時空風暴。

　　雷錘看著空間中越來越暴亂的能量與天空中跟隨這風暴旋轉的烏雲，笑著說道：「唔，賣相不錯，不知道威力……」

　　雷錘的話還未說完，一道空間裂縫便呼嘯著從風暴中甩了出去，一並甩出去的還有大量的藍白色的時空蟲洞，那看其來好像一個小黑洞一樣的東西。而空中也不斷的落下雷電一樣的時空裂縫。

　　雷錘輕松的擋住了幾個時空裂縫後，臉色卻越來越凝重，這些裂縫似乎在不斷的增強，當他擋住空中落下的一道雷電後，充滿驚異的聲音從他的頭盔中傳出來：「虛無之雷？你怎麽能召出這種東西？」

　　我沒有答話，繼續賣力的施展這時空風暴，而空間裂縫與他說的虛無之雷也更加密集了，我的周身無數的時空裂縫就想龍卷風一樣在終身旋轉著。當感覺差不多的時候，我緩緩的控制著風暴沖向了雷錘，此時的雷錘正狼狽的躲閃著滿天的時空之雷與已經變的很寬的空間裂縫與時間蟲洞，當他看到一個詭異的黑色與藍色相間的風暴正呼嘯這向他襲來的時候，他的呼吸幾乎要停止了。

　　「該死的，這是什麽東西，那兩個家夥不是說只是一個和他們同級的家夥麽！怎麽會這麽混蛋的招式，老子我不陪你玩了！」說罷瘋狂的向著一個方向飛馳而去，在這種時空亂流中釋放瞬移，是會死人的……而且他只是收取了那兩個家夥的靈魂，用不著爲他們送死，所以他明智的選擇了逃跑……

　　看著瞬間消失不見的神明，我不禁無奈的搖了搖頭，居然沒有放完。隨後強行的終止了時空風暴，猛的噴了口血後，便飛快的墜了下去，誰知到那個極小的幾率居然被我碰到了，直直墜進一個時空蟲洞裏面後，蟲洞瞬間關閉……

　　不過在我不知道的情況下……

　　某個平行空間……

　　某個山間的小路上（咳咳……）一個身穿道袍的青年正領著一個小孩子玩鬧著閑逛。那個穿著道袍的青年長的很奇怪，兩只眼睛右眼是黑色眼白瞳孔卻是白色的，而左眼便比較正常了，白色的眼白與深邃的黑眼珠。但是卻讓人看著不是那麽詭異，反而有一些神秘感，胸前帶著一快太極的吊墜。那個小孩子的眼睛卻好像是紫水晶一樣閃爍這紫色的光芒。兩個人正笑鬧著走著，突然一道漆黑的裂縫飛快的疾馳到兩人面前，之間那青年眉頭一皺，不知在那裏掏出一柄漆黑的長劍，長劍的劍柄處也有一個太極的圖案。之間他猛的用劍向空間裂縫一揮，劍上夾雜著絲絲雷電劈在了裂縫上，一劍將裂縫斬碎，而青年卻被震退幾步，隨後他對旁邊的小孩說道：「小心，偷襲我們的人有點不好對付。」話剛說完，一個淡藍色的蟲洞瞬間出現在兩人眼前將愣神的兩人吞了進去……

　　而另一個與我之前所在位面挨的較近的位面，一只渾身藍白相間的狼正在懶洋洋的趴在草地上曬太陽，突然身邊的空間猛的波動起來，數不清的裂縫與蟲洞交錯著在整個山區肆虐，那只狼猛的睜開眼睛看著周圍的空間裂縫，一紅一藍兩只眼睛明確的透露出吃驚的神色。隨後，周身猛的爆發出一陣元素波動來抵擋裂縫的侵襲。由於倉促迎敵，防護罩好像風暴中的小船一樣被打的左搖右晃，最終看著一個大的離譜的時空蟲洞向他沖來，直接將那狼與防護罩一並吞了下去……




－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

哇啊啊啊～～～～
第２３章！！！！

嘿嘿　出現了兩個新人物

我不說……各位也知道～嘿嘿嘿～

雖然這兩位都有點……

倒黴吧

（兩位大哥　不要打臉啊　真想不出如何出場了所以……　啊，注意不要打臉……）

----------


## 逍月

召喚神耶！
真好奇冥月哪來的記憶，竟然可以幫助冥月逼敗神。
雖然月我推測那個神的等級應該不高。
不過這種成績應該可以跟上級領賞了。（大誤）（毆飛）

戰鬥場景方面月我認為是不錯的。
過程比上次精彩，有攻有守，跟神的戰鬥也更有看頭。
希望冥月繼續加油！

最後......
咦？哪是我耶！（指）（燦）
話說，月我的另一隻眼睛不是純白，是眼白是黑的，不過眼珠是白的。
原來，月是從另一個世界掉過去的啊！（笑）
期待皆下來的表現（？）喔！XD

順帶一題，混沌劍名喚『無極』，至於為什麼跟項鍊同名......
先賣點小關子，以後月我的小說會講到～（毆）
如果冥月覺得這個秘密會影響小說，月我就私訊告知吧！
簡單來說，那把劍就叫做無極啦，『混沌劍-無極』......XD

----------


## 靜炎

哇...越來越精彩了
沒想到他們兩個會犧牲召喚這一招
看來後面會有更強的人出現
看看冥月怎麼去收拾這幫家伙了

但...
話說回來==
你盡然把別獸的小說扯進了自己的小說
喝喝
是沒得寫了
還是故意的

還有?那個眼睛一紅一藍、渾身藍白相間的狼
???他是誰啊?==

----------


## 冥月

TO逍月：啊 啊咧？
抱歉抱歉……
細節上沒有注意到，不過我會去修改一下的 唔~

召喚神？咔咔，召喚個低級真神，還要賠上身家性命 真是……

這次的戰鬥說實話我還是不太滿意，太簡略了……

話說……那個的確是逍月你诶~ 

唔 寫的不好不要打我啊 哈哈~

無極？哦尅哦尅，什麽作用呃 如果在我需要的時候你的小說還沒更新到的話，我會考慮推遲或者……直接問了……

TO炎：越來越精彩？
啊咧，謝謝誇獎了。不過……月我受之有愧啊。

把別的獸扯進來
不是沒得寫了 是故意的哈~~~~
加一些朋友進來感覺很好玩的樣子 哈哈~
怎么样？考虑考虑？工资很高的哦~（你去死
                               （呃，开玩笑……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

天界跟魔界還有這種犯規招式呀~

竟然直接招喚神出來...

雖然招出來不怎麼強...

冥月的時空風暴真是恐怖阿。

PS,狼型狀態的毛色不是藍白相間，是上藍下白喔

期待下篇。

----------


## 冥月

第２４章：
　　從黑暗中醒來，雙眼微睜，入眼處一片銀灰色，空氣中沒有一絲風的流動
　　
　　轉了轉頭，星星點點的月光照在四周，也一並照在腦中一片混亂的我身上。
　　
　　晃了晃腦袋，有些愣然的看了看四周的景色，許久後腦中似乎清醒了一些的我霍然起身，看著四周彌漫的灰霧與枯死的樹木。

　　「……嗷！」一聲淒慘的狼嚎傳遍了整個森林，直接將不遠處一個小村守夜的人驚醒，那人驚恐的看了看四周：「聖神在上，邪魔不侵……」

　　只感覺渾身的肌肉似乎是斷裂了一般，體內的能量也紊亂的不成樣子，每次想站起來渾身都仿佛無數根長針在體內來回穿刺一般。無奈的倒了回去，看著由於霧氣遮擋而模糊不清的彎月，心中不禁感歎自己的倒黴：「超小幾率的自身傳送居然第一次使用便發生了。真是悲哀啊。」

　　再次試著站起來，依然是劇痛難忍身子如同什麽都沒穿的情況下掉入冰窟的人一樣不斷的顫抖著。半響之後，痛覺才緩緩退去。

　　無奈的看著由於昏迷而自動解除了幻形的身體便想使用幻形，結果連幻化到獸人形態都不能，更別提幻形成人類了。

　　郁悶的開啓自己的私人空間，還好這個無論是有沒有實力都可以開啓的，將頭伸到裏面翻箱倒櫃的找了半天，終於找到了我的目標……唔，終於找到你了！我可愛的雪茄……

　　吃力的發出一絲小火苗來點燃雪茄，無奈的蹲坐在地上看著袅袅上升的青煙，唔，也許有人看到現在的我一定會吃驚而死吧？想象一下一匹灰色的狼還戴著鏈子和手環，甚至還留著髮型正蹲在地上抽煙？唔，或許我應該考慮找只墨鏡來。

　　草草的檢查了一下自身的情況。我無奈的發現……哦，真是太……可惡了。

　　如果用從前的我與現在的我來對抗的話，只要手指一戳我可能都抗不住。巨大的落差直接導致了沒心沒肺的我第一次真正的失落。

　　知道身體恢複了一些後，才能勉強用神念觀察了一下我所在的這片林子。整片林子完全被亡靈氣息所覆蓋，一些骷髅正在沒有意識的四處遊逛，幹枯的樹枝張牙舞爪的遍布整個林子，再加上灰蒙蒙的霧氣，這裏不拍恐怖片真是浪費了。而林子的周邊有一些零零散散的人類團隊正在紮營。看來他們還是不敢在夜深人靜的時候進入這個“恐怖”的森林。

　　「不知道這個位面是什麽位面呢？魔法位面還是機械位面……發展狀況又是如何？啊呀呀！真郁悶！诶，還是看看在那些人的談話中能不能聽到一些有用的消息吧。」我一邊吐著煙圈一邊無聊的自言自語道。

　　隨後便用神識繼續觀察著這些人。

　　偷聽了一會，我也大概明白了一些事。這片森林原來叫月影森林，不過現在由於某些原因被改成了寂靜嶺、這些家夥是一些傭兵。在做一個令我感到異常郁悶的任務。“不知道”什麽原因，這個原本很平靜森林在三天前突然變成了亡靈橫行的冥域，據附近山村的一些幸存者說，天空中突然出現了黑色的閃電，隨後空中開啓了一個藍色的漩渦從漩渦裏面掉出一個灰霧缭繞的物體，之後森林就變成這個樣子了。而這些傭兵則是在工會接到傭兵任務前來調查的。

　　我郁悶的吐掉只剩下一節煙頭的雪茄，焦急的轉來轉去心道：「雖然實力都不怎麽樣，但是……如果被他們發現，那就出事啦。沒準第二天外面準會宣傳出寂靜嶺發現神秘聖獸的消息。然後大批人馬蜂擁而至……」想著想著身子猛的打了個哆嗦，腦中出現一群瘋狂的廢柴們蜂擁著向我奔來的樣子……

　　用力的晃了晃頭，腦中形成了一個堅定的信念：「衛隊！我現在迫切需要一支衛隊！」隨後無不感歎的嘀咕道：「嗚嗚，我的屠刀啊！你們在那裏呀。」

　　心動不如行動，念頭剛剛産生我便開始在森林中到處亂轉，見到不錯的骷髅就捉住，這些骷髅很配合，甚至見到我直接便放棄了抵抗。唉，狼長的帥，沒辦法呀。（屁，冥族的氣息可以直接吸引普通骷髅的效忠。）

　　終於經過我的一番“努力”，終於招募了一只頗具規模的亡靈軍團，大概一百“人”左右吧！順便還有一些骷髅魔獸。這些都是在我降臨到這個位面的時候沒來得及逃脫或者進來探險的傭兵團化作的骷髅，因爲有些骷髅拿著的小圓盾還是新的。讓骷髅人騎在魔獸的骷髅上面，一支骷髅騎士團便誕生了，啊哈哈～

　　建立了自己的暫時性衛隊後，便帶著一群骷髅向著森林邊緣走去，而此時的天已經快亮了。仔細想了想，還是將一隊骷髅收入了私人空間中，畢竟我對這個世界還不了解，如果這個世界的死靈法師是那種異教徒的話，那我就慘咯。

　　走了半響，終於看到沒有亡靈氣息籠罩的地方了。唔，終於出來了。悄悄的繞過那些紮營的傭兵們，緩緩的向著對面的小城鎮走去，唔，雖然不吃東西也餓不死。不過……要養成按時吃飯的好習慣，被餓了三天心中頗爲不爽。

　　正在想著到前面的村莊偷些什麽食物，猛的一擡頭，卻看到一個傭兵正背對著我在幹什麽。

　　「恩？」心中猛的冒出幾個大問號，回頭看了看已經離開比較遠的傭兵們，再看看眼前這個傭兵，心中嘀咕道：「這家夥跑出這麽遠幹嗎？」雖然有足夠的時間可以讓他不發現我，但是……誰都有好奇心不是麽？

　　正要再靠前一些，一陣刺鼻的味道傳來，讓我心中升起了一爪子拍死這個混蛋的念頭：「搞什麽，解個手還要跑這麽遠！」

　　那傭兵心滿意足的回過頭正想回到營地中，卻看到一頭牛犢大小的狼正滿臉殺氣的盯著他。當場嚇得定在了原地，隨後猛地反應過來，摸了一下腰的位置，卻發現劍放在了營地中，於是隨手撿起一條木棍對著我不斷的向後退去，最後緊緊的靠在了樹幹上面。手心的汗在木棍上塗了一層。

　　看著傭兵驚慌失措的樣子，無奈的笑了笑。可是這笑容在傭兵的眼中明顯是死神的微笑。

　　也許是生死關頭傭兵的膽子突然變大了，大吼一聲：「你想吃我？也要看看我手中的家夥同不同意」說罷舉起木棍揮了揮。期望眼前的惡狼會被自己的“王者之氣”嚇到。

　　不過他的“王者之氣”似乎沒有練到家，到我的眼中就好像是赤裸裸的挑釁一樣。心中不禁想到：「诶，你個小廢柴怎麽這麽囂張？不給你點教訓怎麽行？」

　　於是猛的吐出一團沒有什麽實際作用的鬥氣彈慢悠悠的向傭兵射去，傭兵做出一個打棒球的姿勢將手中的棒子用力擊在鬥氣彈上。“嘭……”傭兵看著手中只剩下一截的木棍呆呆的說不出話來。

　　隨後猛的後退一步大吼道：「惡狼你休得猖狂，看灑家來收拾你！」

　　我看著這個搞笑的傭兵，於是滿含期待的想看看他如何收拾我。

　　見我停止了攻擊後，傭兵雙腳分開，雙手提在胸前，挺胸擡頭，面色肅穆，精神高度集中，似乎馬上就要爆發小宇宙一般。我饒有興趣的看著這個傭兵假裝擺出了一個防禦的姿勢。

　　之間傭兵雙目圓瞪，氣沈丹田，猛然暴喝道：「閃！」

　　話音未落，雙腳已然帶著傭兵的身體飛奔而去，瞬間便不見了蹤影……

　　無奈的看了看路上被卷起的片片落葉，良久都沒有說出話來，最終千言萬語總結成爲一句話一邊嘟囔一邊向村子走去：「我有那麽恐怖麽？」說罷還用簡單的空間折疊折射出自己的樣子：「沒什麽啊……」

　　正在這時，突然感應到一個不應該出現在這裏的氣息……修真者？

　　隨後環顧了一下四周，猛然看到左側不遠有一個青年正帶著一個小孩子站在那裏，眼中帶著一絲思索以及好奇。

　　之間那青年摸了摸下巴自言自語一樣的說道：「……好熟悉的氣息，就好像……」

　　旁邊那紫色眼珠的小孩子接話到：「就好像將我們卷進來的那個大洞一樣，奇怪的波動並帶著一絲死氣。」

　　那青年恍然大悟一般，猛的用左手錘了一下右手，說道：「哦，是這樣了，我說怎麽有些熟悉……唔，他可能能將我們送出這片森林。」

　　「……」看著距離他們不遠處的小山村，又看了看他們，我徹底的無語了……

　　「不對月哥哥，如果是他召出的那個大洞的話，應該叫他將我們送回去呀。」那個小孩對著青年說道。

　　青年愣了愣，恍然大悟的說道：「對啊！我怎麽沒想到！」

　　「……」郁悶的看著對面的活寶兄弟，突然有種天旋地轉的感覺，搞什麽，先是將自己給傳送了，然後又將平行位面的人給傳送了，不會還有吧？這叫什麽？命運麽？賊老天！

　　「那個，對面那個長（ＣＨＡＮＧ）毛的戴鏈子的家夥……」青年張口說道。

　　「……」心中無奈的低語什麽叫長毛的戴鏈子的家夥。

　　青年見我沒回答，撓了撓腦袋自言自語道：「難道不會說話？不會吧？」

　　「……我會說話！還有，我不叫長毛戴鏈子的家夥，我叫……月冥」再被他說下去說不準會變成什麽了，先下手爲強，堵住他的嘴。爲了防止被仇家認出，還是用個假名字好了。

　　「哦，那個月冥，是不是你將我給弄到這個地方來的？爲什麽要襲擊我門兩個？」青年臉上毫無怒氣的說道，就好像不是在說自己的事一樣。

　　我愣了愣，實話實說的說道：「……意外，意外而已。我在其他位面釋放了一個法術，不過卷到其他位面的人的幾率可以說是微乎其微的。你們……倒黴，我更倒黴……」

　　那青年愣了愣，隨後對旁邊的小孩子頗爲無奈的說道：「意外？好吧狐影，我們中獎了，雖然不清楚他所說的位面是什麽，不過看來現在我們在另一個地方，唔。」

　　隨後轉過頭來對我說道：「好吧，自我介紹一下。我是逍月，種族是混沌天狼，元嬰期修真者。這個是我弟弟狐影，狐妖，金丹期。那麽，你呢？」

　　我看了看那自稱逍月的青年，黑白相間的眼睛中沒有露出一絲不妥，於是對他說道：「月冥，冥狼，仙……元嬰期修真者。」習慣性的想說出仙尊，不過看了看自己現在的修爲，只能無奈的搖了搖頭了。

　　逍月擡頭想了想，隨後說道：「冥狼？好像與我們一樣是幾個從洪荒時期便已存在的狼族之一呀？不過，現在不說其他的話。你……現在能不能將我們送回去？」
　　
　　無奈的搖了搖頭，對他略帶歉意的說道：「送回去？能離開我早就跑掉了，由於那招反噬太大修爲幾乎是掉了個精光。」的確，經過仔細的檢查，我早就發現修爲其實並沒有消失，只是被時空風暴的反噬給封鎖了，雖然不知道爲什麽，但是我明確的知道，倒黴的我施展的時空風暴出現了一些“無關緊要”的變異，現在我不是在修煉，而是在解除封印，不過……貌似很艱難。

　　逍月倒是看的開，無所謂的聳了聳肩膀：「那好吧，既來之則安之，首先……先要找個地方填飽肚子……」旁邊的狐影發出贊同的聲音。

　　「我還能說什麽？對了逍月你來這裏一段時間了，對這個世界的情勢有沒有什麽了解？」我無奈的同意了他們的說法後問道。

　　「不知道啊，這幾天我們兩個一直在森林裏面轉圈了的……沒有看到什麽人。」逍月想了想說道。

　　「好吧，那邊有個小村莊，去那裏了解一下好了。」隨後拼了一般的能量施展了一個幻形，心中無奈的哀嚎道：「天啊，一個幻形便用掉了一般的能量，嗚，命苦呀！」

　　逍月愣了愣，隨後說道：「诶，你能化形呀？那就好辦了，我還在想怎麽處理你的問題呢……」

　　「……」

　　隨後，一行人便緩緩的向不遠處的村莊前進了。看著逍月與狐影一路上笑鬧著的樣子，我真想不明白，明明是倒黴的被傳送到其他位面，怎麽還那麽開心？心境，對了一定是心境問題……


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

呼啊啊～

第２４章更新結束。

話說，這章屬於比較搞笑的文

唔，看了那麽不爽的兩場戰鬥，讓個位開心開心吧

嘿嘿～ 

上藍下白麽？ 好吧 明白了

----------


## 逍月

月我感覺有點呆呆的？
不過感覺還不錯呢！XD

話說很好其狼抽雪茄的樣子。（毆）




> 「哦，那個月冥，是不是你將我給弄到這個地方來的？爲什麽要襲擊我門兩個？」青年臉上毫無怒氣的說道，就好像不是在說自己的事一樣。


嘻嘻......
喜歡這句～
很有月我的感覺呢！
只要重要的人沒有受傷，天塌下來都沒關係！XD

月我現在是元嬰期啊？
剛好冥月也掉到元嬰期，剛好可以一起成長～（笑）
月原本設定也是力量被封印耶，不過，要怎麼搞就隨便冥月吧！（燦）
反正是冥月的小說，設定有改也沒差，重要的是不要影響到原本的進度～

最後，很喜歡冥月的描寫，有抓到角色的個性～
期待下篇喔！
（冥月小說打好快......XD）

----------


## 冥月

呆呆的？

呃~ 打起架來很凶的哦

呃 對了對了  

有什麽招數還望私訊通知一下……

更新的很快？這幾天放半天假啦

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿～～～～～～～～冥月～～～～我該死阿＞＜

竟然忙到沒時間看你的文阿＞＜～～～～～～～～

對不起阿＞＜～～～～～～～～～～

不過阿．．．．．冥月　你怎麼把月哥還有狐影（重點！）
吸到你的那個空間阿，還有那個因該是蒼狼哥吧．．．．．

嘖嘖，要做壞事也別拖別人下水阿一ˇ一　不過這樣的發展
我突然覺得好好玩＝　＝＋　看看這４人到底會發生啥事呢一ˇ一

很期待耶～～～～～

不過還是對不起阿．．．瞳我一定會來看冥月發的文的＞＜

----------


## 靜炎

哈哈哈
看來兩位"月月"要一起修行
看看下一章會發生什麼好笑的故事呢
呵呵
有可能會吵架喔
因為兩位"月月"的性格好像不太合

期待下一章的到來!^^

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

兩位阿月跟逍月可以試著去簽樂透嚕，

應該會中頭獎吧(雖然我也是(炸飛

低到不能在低的機率..還會中獎...

期待下篇。

----------


## 冥月

TO瞳：是哦~
好久沒來了哦。
唔 
不過也沒什麽啦 哈哈
拉人來做壞事麽？
切~
把月我看成什麽人啦？
要壞也要自己壞去……

TO靜炎：也許……
會吧，我突然發現性格貌似……
相差很大呀……
不過月哥太凶悍了……
打之前要考慮考慮……
不然本狼的形象可能會全部毀掉……

TO阿蒼：是啊是啊……
不知道各位知不知道反恐精英的英雄模式呢？
昨天月我中頭彩了啊 哈哈~（13局甩到6次英雄
英雄啊……（口水ING


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
還有 各位抱歉了
明天可能不能按時更新了
由於剛剛考過試
我有一個很重要的朋友考的很爛
所以不能參加下周日冥月我的生日聚會了（下周六家長會）
所以提前道明天他先一個人陪我提前過次生日
還有下周日可能也無法更新

真是不好意思 對不起各位了

如果不滿的話，請回複一下。
冥月我會抽時間補上的，真是抱歉……

----------


## 逍月

吵架啊？
月我也覺得有可能耶......XD

畢竟，冥月個性感覺是比較冷血認真，月我卻偏溫和散漫。（重要人被傷害除外）

不過嗎，越吵感情越好啦！（毆）
話說很期待這兩隻（喂），兄弟之情（？）的演進過程......XD

XXX

互動大概是這樣？（以下誤）（被冥月打死）

月我快要掉下山崖，只剩一隻爪子抓著山崖的邊緣。
這時，冥月把頭轉到旁邊，把爪子伸過來，將月我拉上去。

冥月：「我根本沒有要救你，只是爪子不小心伸下去罷了。」

XXX

自己吐嘈：修真者還掉下山崖？作夢比較快！
（只是舉例、舉例啊！）

所以說，有兩個禮拜看不到新篇喔？
沒關係啦，本來就是無法抗拒的事......
有事冥月就去忙吧，月我只好等了～（笑）

反正我的小說也......（淚目）

----------


## 冥月

第２５章：
　　其實那算不上是村莊，只是一個小一些的城市而已。因爲外面聳立著不算太高的簡易城牆，這……應該可以稱作城市了吧？

　　城中的人完全是西方人的樣子，眼睛與頭發的顔色千奇百怪的，藍色的、綠色的、黃色的……看的眼花缭亂。不過大街上的行人目光都集中在我們一行人的身上。城中到處都是一些身穿重甲的戰士或者騎士，穿著法袍的魔法師，以及一些身著皮夾的傭兵們。當然，平民還是占了主導地位……
　　
　　而逍月身上穿的道袍……在這個位面倒是新奇的很，很多人的視線集中在逍月身上，不知是好奇，還是覺得很“潮流”？搞的逍月也沒有心思閑逛，匆匆的便找了一家酒館便跑了進去。

　　無奈的擡頭看了看酒館的招牌，傭兵酒館？好吧，對於經常在各個位面閑逛的我來說這種娛樂場所並不陌生，這裏是打架與鬥毆的天堂，還有一些……咳咳
真不知道這家夥到裏面會出什麽亂子，雖然看樣子逍月不會惹是生非，不過那些傭兵，最喜歡挑事了……

　　匆匆的跟了進去，逍月已經選好了一個位置正招呼著我過去，當我到了逍月身邊的時候，看著一旁滿面紅光的拿著菜單離開的侍者，我無奈的對逍月問道：「呃……都要了些什麽？」

　　逍月略帶興奮的對我說道：「唔？沒什麽，只是一些羊排、牛排、烤鴨、烤雞、魚片……就這些了。」

　　愣愣的看著說出接近半個菜譜的逍月，我郁悶的問道：「……你，有錢麽？」
　　
　　逍月聽罷愣了愣，隨後在身上翻來翻去，最終翻出幾個銅板，隨後對我說道：「諾，只有這些了。還不是因爲你，我們身上的錢都在那個隧道中不知道甩到那裏去了！」

　　「……那好吧，你等一會，我去那邊借點錢。」好嘛！推的一幹二淨，看著一旁喧鬧不以的傭兵，我笑了笑，對著逍月說了一句令他很不解的話來，便向著那些傭兵走去。

　　猛的向那邊劃拳的幾個傭兵揮了揮手，隨後用整個酒館都可以聽到的聲音喊道：「嘿，那邊的幾頭笨熊，有沒有興趣與我比劃比劃？當然，輸掉的人要付一些錢才可以哦。」

　　整個酒館的人都靜了下來，先看了看那邊正在發愣的幾個壯實的傭兵，又看了看明顯是某些貴族中的“繡花枕頭”才有的單薄身子。隨後酒館中爆發出震天的狂笑。

　　「就你？別開玩笑了，快回家去找你媽媽去吧。」

　　「是啊是啊，就這樣還想與鐵血傭兵團的人比劃？人家一只手便可以把你放倒。」

　　無視掉一旁叫囂的酒鬼們，依然笑著對對面的鐵血傭兵團的傭兵們問道：「怎麽？難道你們怕了？」隨後看了看自己單薄的身子，搖了搖頭轉身一副要走的樣子抛下一句話：「這也叫傭兵？真是太可笑了。」

　　爲首的一個大漢停止了笑聲，對我不屑的說道：「每天都有象你一樣到這裏逞英雄的的貴族，不過他們都被我們修理的很慘，最後被扔了出去，本想放你一馬，誰知到你竟然這麽不識擡舉。那就怪不得我們無情了。兄弟們！收拾這小子！」隨後大批傭兵呼喊著提起一些酒瓶、椅子等物件向我沖來。

　　看著四周沖來的傭兵，臉上充滿了得意的笑容，對著大批傭兵說道：「這就對了嘛，輸掉的人，可是要付錢的哦。唔，就一個人十金幣好了。」

　　「死到臨頭還敢嘴硬！找打！」酒館中的傭兵們紛紛離座向我奔來，原本就很熱鬧的酒館變得更熱鬧了，看著在一旁風卷殘雲一般透入食物消滅戰的逍月兩人，我覺的我真的被擊敗了……

　　「唔，月冥加油啊！」嘴裏還殘留著沒有吃完的雞腿，逍月便做起了拉拉隊。旁邊的狐影也是嘴裏含著還沒有咽下去的牛肉手舞足蹈的加油。真是……有其兄必有其弟呀。

　　無奈的咧了咧嘴，順手抄一只折凳，完全是一副街頭小混混鬥毆的樣子對著周圍的傭兵一陣狂拍。一招橫掃千軍拍飛一個扇面的傭兵後，猛的將手中的折凳以力劈華山之勢將一名傭兵手中用來做盾牌的桌子粉碎。隨後用力一推，將那名傭兵捅出好遠。在一陣兵荒馬亂後，酒館中只剩下酒館老板與侍者還能站著了，其他的傭兵都哼哼唧唧的躺在地上。

　　露出一臉燦爛的笑容對著地上的傭兵說道：「唔，是不是應該給錢了呢？」隨後拇指食指與中指互相搓了搓……

　　「你……耍詐！」一名傭兵死不認賬的說道。

　　“乓……”凶殘的折凳猛地覆蓋了那名傭兵的面孔。隨後我若無其事的開始在傭兵的身上翻來翻去。終於……一個小袋子被我翻到了對著其他的傭兵抛了抛手中的錢袋，對他們說道：「是你們自己來呢？還是我幫你們……」

　　不多時，酒館的門被打開，在一衆傭兵憤然中夾雜著無奈的眼神中與滿臉意猶未盡的逍月與狐影大搖大擺的離開了酒館。

　　這時突然迎面走來一名身穿一件黑色大衣的青年，脖子上的銀制十字架閃爍著耀眼的銀光，而腰間斜挎著一柄插入銀色刀鞘的長刀一條黑線貫穿著刀鞘與刀柄，此時正睜著一紅一藍兩只眼睛東張西望，似乎在尋找著什麽。

　　「這家夥……怎麽在這裏呀。難道……我，我靠！」我仔細看了看那青年的樣子，在確定了青年的身份後，無視逍月疑惑的眼神，無奈的罵道。說真的，如果我還在自由城，我一定要去將彩票買光！準會大賺一筆。

　　這家夥道也不算是陌生人了，只是他沒見過我而已。因爲他所在的位面有一些很討厭的家夥經常的騷擾我們虔誠的信徒，而我們這些冥神又不可能經常的出沒與那個位面，而且由於身居上位又不能直接出手處理掉這些家夥。所以也只能去找那個位面的殺手來代勞了。而這家夥名爲蒼煌，別的冥神我不知道，不過我可是這家夥的老主顧了，而他的信譽與實力都很不錯，雖然我每次都是神秘兮兮的開空間裂縫將報酬送去，但是這家夥也許已經猜到我的身份了……

　　正當我無奈的搖頭的時候，蒼煌明顯的注意到了我們，隨後快步走來對我們悄聲說道：「喂，問你們個問題，你們是不是也不是這個位面的原住民？是不是也被一些時間蟲洞弄過來的？」

　　逍月愣了愣，隨後轉頭看著用力錘著腦袋的我無奈的對蒼煌說道：「是啊是啊，那個叫……蟲洞對吧，那個東西將我們兩個弄到了這裏。」隨後指了指一旁的狐影。

　　蒼煌也無奈的笑了起來，隨後對我們聳了聳肩膀說道：「真不知道是什麽人做的，將我們弄到這個位面來做什麽？難道是那個神明窮極無聊？」隨後目光轉向哭喪著臉的我好奇的問道：「對了，那邊的家夥，你是怎麽到這裏來的，和我們一樣麽？」

　　我猛的一愣：「我……我，我……」支支吾吾了半天也沒說出所以然來，正當蒼煌疑惑的看著我時，狐影突然說道：「他是罪魁禍首。」

　　「……」我無奈的看著一旁的狐影，心道：「心直口快的小子啊……」

　　蒼煌明顯愣了愣，隨後眼中流露出怪異的神色：「你？」隨後又好像突然想到了什麽似的，自言自語的說道：「好熟悉的聲音……」

　　我無奈的看著若有所思的蒼煌，用很平淡的語氣對他說道：「這是報酬……」

　　蒼煌猛的擡頭指著我說道：「恩？我說怎麽這個聲音有些熟悉原來是你啊，怎麽？不在冥界怎麽跑到這個位面來了。而且，聽剛剛的小孩子說，你是罪魁禍首？」

　　「那個，先找個客棧住下怎麽樣？」逍月看了看周圍好奇的人們，不禁提醒到。

　　蒼煌點了點頭說道：「也好，剛剛我看到那邊就有一家旅館，先去那裏吧。」隨後便在前面帶路了。

　　到了旅館要了三間客房後，在房間中布置了一個隔音結界，我將具體的原因告訴了逍月與蒼煌。當然沒有提及我的身份，只是對他們說釋放了一個法術……

　　「……」蒼煌一臉怪異的看了我良久，隨後無言的歎了口氣說道：「這，我可以認爲這就是命運在作怪麽？」

　　「好了，現在不要討論什麽命運的問題，現在的關鍵是我們怎麽回去。」逍月也大爲頭痛的說道。

　　「這月冥是冥界的人，冥界是貫通所有位面的高等位面，而從他經常跨越位面給我任務來看，他在冥界的地位應該不低，所以他應該有我們原來那個位面的坐標。對麽？月冥。」蒼煌考慮了一會說道。

　　垂頭喪氣的點了點頭，隨後說道：「的確可以，只要回去我便可以找到你們原來的空間坐標。不過我現在的能力根本不可能跨越位面啊。」

　　蒼煌略微的皺了皺眉頭，隨後問道：「你要怎麽才能回複實力？沒記錯的話……剛剛你說你是冥狼？我記的冥狼的恢複很簡單吧？」

　　我狠狠的白了蒼煌一眼：「……普通貨色是沒有用的，最好是充滿怨氣或者心有不甘的。關鍵是那裏有那麽多。」

　　逍月看著我們兩個，疑惑的說道：「你們兩個在說什麽？普通貨色？什麽怨氣，心有不甘的？還沒有那麽多？有辦法回複就快點做啦，一點一點積累啦。」
　　
　　隨後便在一旁考慮我們在說什麽，過了一會才緩緩的擡頭說道：「你是說……人的靈魂？」

　　我在一邊淡然說道：「沒錯，不過普通的靈魂根本就沒什麽能量，必須要怨念極深，或者執念強的靈魂才足夠。」
　　
　　逍月愣了愣，隨後便不知道在想什麽了。

　　我仔細的想了想，隨後對兩人說道：「不過我有個辦法不知道你們同不同意？」

　　蒼煌看了我半晌，隨後問道：「你說，什麽辦法？」

　　我輕輕的笑了笑，隨後對兩人說道：「挑起這個世界的戰爭，士兵死後的靈魂能量最大了。」

　　蒼煌也愣了愣，但是身爲一個殺手，對生命會本能的産生一些漠視，所以並沒有太大的反應，只是逍月皺了皺眉頭說道：「能不能換種方法，那些畢竟都是些生命……」

　　我有些不耐的打斷逍月的話說道：「那你要怎麽辦？難道我就這麽一點一點的去尋找並且積累？等到可以離開的時候狐影都能成爲寂滅期了！」

　　逍月愣了愣，緊緊的皺著眉頭思索了一會，最後妥協了一般對我們說道：「好吧，隨你們的便吧。」

　　我看著眼前的兩人，略帶興奮的說道：「那好吧，說幹就幹！嘿嘿據說這裏除了神聖帝國最強大的國家就是流芒帝國了吧？雖然現在實力不濟，不過做一些手腳還是沒什麽問題的，比如……惑心術。」

　　一個月後……

　　一片寬廣的平原上，一陣微風緩緩的吹過，帶起一陣濃郁的血液的腥味以及屍體散發出的腐敗的味道。一個個鮮血彙成的小池塘正找來一些蒼蠅，一些只吃腐肉的魔獸正遠遠的看著這片修羅地獄一般的平原，卻遲遲不敢前進，只能看著滿地的屍體不斷的吞口水。

　　我慢慢的遊逛在這片戰場上面，努力的想要躲開惱人的血流，但還是不可避免的沾的滿爪都是。一邊避開那些粘稠的鮮血，一邊將空中那些彷徨的靈魂吸下來吃掉，看著漫山遍野的靈魂，猛的開始聚氣，整個平原上的靈魂全部向著我的方向飄來，隨後無助的被我全部吞掉，只是……

　　「唔，唔！蒼煌來幫下忙，噎住了……」由於完全是狼形所以根本沒有辦法做出捶背或者捏住脖子的動作，只有在地上難受的來回打滾。蒼煌一臉無奈的跑了過來，但是看到我嘴中越來越亮的光芒後，便以更快的速度跑開了。蒼煌剛剛跑開沒多久一道灰色的氣柱貫穿了整個戰場，隨後便傳來了一聲悶響以及我的咳嗽聲。

　　看著被撞毀了一片的樹林，蒼煌略帶調笑的說道：「我終於知道爲什麽天界的人每次攻占冥界在低等位面的臨時城池時卻找不到那種令他們垂涎萬分的冥魂大炮了。不過，這種後坐力冥界的城牆支撐的住麽？」

　　「咳咳……行啦行啦！唔，繼續跟著那些家夥好了，下一個戰場，唔。這些家夥這麽久只打了這麽一場戰役，還真是……」我晃晃悠悠的從一片木頭中站起身來，抖了抖身上的木屑，略帶無奈的對蒼煌說道。

　　「沒辦法，打仗就是這麽麻煩。」蒼煌很無奈的聳了聳肩膀隨後問道：「怎麽樣？恢複了多少？」

　　「這個禁制的確很麻煩，只回複了百分之一不到……」我無奈的對蒼煌說道。

　　「百分之一還不到！老天，你那個時空風暴是幹什麽的！」蒼煌一臉悲怆的叫道。

　　「只是出了些不知名的意外，原本不是這樣的。」我郁悶的咧了咧嘴沮喪的說道。

　　這時逍月緩緩的走了過來，眼睛帶著一絲不明意味的神色直直的看著我說道：「你……有沒有聽到那些靈魂的慘嚎？」
　
　　我愣了愣，隨後與逍月對視著半晌，嘴角挂起一絲笑意說道：「有啊，每個靈魂在消散之前都會發出這種聲音。唔，可以說是世界上最淒慘的呼聲了吧？怎麽？」

　　皺了皺眉頭，逍月繼續說道：「你難道不感到內疚麽？」

　　我看著認真的逍月，緩緩的幻化成人形隨後說道：「內疚？某一天你突然在吃白菜，看著那棵白菜被吃掉，你會內疚？好吧，那麽換一個說法，難道在你餓的時候，一只烤熟的牛腿擺在你面前，他希望你不要吃掉它，你會聽他的麽？」

　　蒼煌站在一旁看著我們兩個，欲言又止，很明顯不知道該說些什麽，也不知道應該支持那一邊。他也聽到了那些靈魂的聲音，但是殺手嘛，心態一定會很不錯，所以他並沒有什麽表示，只是三人在一起的時間已經不短了，蒼煌也不希望發生什麽不愉快，但又不知如何勸說我們兩個。

　　逍月皺了皺眉頭又想說什麽，突然從一旁傳來一個虛弱的呻吟聲，那是一個沒有死掉的士兵，不過明顯受了重傷。看了一眼逍月，緩緩的走向那個士兵，那個士兵看到有人來了，吃力的張開雙眼看著我，隨後用顫抖的手從懷中掏出一個被血染紅的布塊以及一些銀幣，隨後對我斷斷續續的說道說道：「這……位大人，勞駕……您幫我個忙，可不可以……咳……將這塊布和這些錢交給我的家人？我的家就在……」他的話沒有說完，一道空間裂縫出現在他的頸部將他的生命奪走，隨後傳出我幽幽的聲音：「意志力很強的靈魂呢。」說罷便用手去捉那只正在緩緩飄起的靈魂，不過……

　　忽然有一柄漆黑的長劍猛的向我斬來，使我不得不放棄那個靈魂並閃到一旁，半眯著眼睛看著持劍怒視著我的逍月，我緩緩的問道：「爲什麽？你不想回家麽？」

　　逍月堅定的看著我說道：「想，我很想回家，不過我不想我回家的道路是用無辜的人的姓名鋪成的！」

　　我突然嘿嘿的笑了一聲說道：「哇哦，不錯的想法，不過如果不這樣做，你回家要多久？十年？百年？呵呵，還是將他交給我吧。」

　　靈魂可以最大程度的傳遞感情，當逍月感受到那個靈魂對這個世界的不舍與依賴的時候，猛的捉住靈魂抛向站在一旁苦笑著的蒼煌說道：「蒼，幫我保護一下這個靈魂。」逍月知道如果靈魂交給狐影的話，以狐影的實力還無法保證這個靈魂不會被我奪走，而且還有可能會對狐影造成一定的危險。而蒼煌卻有這個實力，所以他便將靈魂抛給了蒼煌

　　我看著逍月，略帶戲谑的說道：「他的肉身已經沒有了。保護他有什麽用？在這樣的天氣中，他隨時都有可能會散掉。蒼，還是把他給我吧。」說吧對蒼煌伸出了手。

　　逍月搖咬了咬牙說道：「有我在你想都別想！」

　　愣了愣，看蒼煌沒有交出靈魂的意思，我不禁笑了笑說道：「這樣，咱們兩個來打一場，你贏了，那只靈魂我絕對不會再管。如果你輸了……那我可就光明正大的吃掉他了哦。」

　　逍月皺起眉頭想了想，隨後說道：「如果你輸了，立刻解除流芒帝國皇帝的惑心術停止這場戰爭，而且今後也不許在這個位面繼續挑起戰爭。如何？」

　　我看著逍月冷笑一聲：「這個……難道你讓我慢慢的通過修煉吸收天地靈氣與普通的遊魂野鬼來接觸這個封印？」右眼開始緩緩的飄散出絲絲灰色霧氣。眼中的紅光卻更加明亮了一些。

　　逍月的眉頭突然松開了，換會平時的淡定神色對我說道：「看來也只有打一場來讓你清醒清醒了。」隨後猛的掏出一張道符向我標來，看似柔弱的紙制道符卻如一柄鋒利的飛刀一般狂飙而來。伴隨這張飛符，空中隱隱的傳來轟轟的雷聲。一道金色的閃電正在蒼穹之上緩緩的醞釀成型。

　　「呵？這就開打了？那好吧。不過在這裏開打，你很吃虧啊。」右眼的死亡氣息更是不受控制的瘋狂的逸散出來，猛的一揮手，遍地的屍體全部騰的一下站立起來，並一部分擋在我眼前，大部分卻朝著逍月的方向緩緩移動著。

　　而那張道符卻如同長了眼睛一般飛快的繞過大量的僵屍繼續向我飛來，當它飛到我眼前的時候，猛的然起一團火焰化作了一蓬飛灰。

　　隨後耳邊傳來逍月的聲音：「混沌神雷－－崩山」天空中本來零零散散的雷電似乎受到了什麽指令一般，飛快的在我的上空凝結在了一起。

　　看著遠處遊離與僵屍群中卻毫發無傷的逍月，只有無奈的凝聚起歎息之牆來抵擋天上的雷電。
　
　　當空中的雷電凝聚到了一定的程度後，一道金色的閃電直直的劈在了歎息之牆上面，四周的僵屍瞬間化作飛灰，周圍的土地猛的被強大的壓力壓出了一個深坑，雖然崩山只是一瞬間，但是我卻覺得仿佛過了一個小時一般，恐怖的雷電之力瘋狂的沖擊著歎息之牆，當雷電終於消失的時候，歎息之牆也無聲無息的化作偏偏碎片重歸虛空。

　　逍月早以解決了那些僵屍，面色凝重的看著緩緩從深坑中飛出來的我，皺了皺眉頭說道：「沒想到你的防禦力這麽強。」

　　「你的攻擊也不賴，這回該我試試你的防禦了，呵呵呵。」我陰笑著揮了揮手，一道漆黑的閃電無聲無息的擊向逍月，逍月猛的一頓，在閃電即將擊中他的時候一招縮地成寸遠離了雷電的範圍，之間被擊中的地面毫無聲息的化作一團虛無，並出現了一個巨大的深坑。

　　逍月的瞳孔略微的縮了縮，隨後說道：「那是什麽？」

　　我依舊面帶笑容的說道：「只是一道虛無之雷而已。」

　　「……」逍月看了看早已遠離戰場的蒼煌與狐影，轉過頭來看著我說道：「好吧，那就來點真格的吧，雖然有些勉強。不過……還是能用的。」

　　隨後緩緩的平舉手中的長劍：「此劍名爲無極，我的法術配合著他釋放，威力會大幅增加，而他也會強行增強我的能力，小心了。混沌領域。」

　　隨後，一張太極一般的圓球猛的以逍月爲中心迅速的向四周擴散知道將我吞進去後才停止了擴張。

　　領域的外面與裏面完全不同，地面變成了一張超大的太極圖，四周充斥著大量的五行元素，而空中也在閃爍著威力無窮的混沌天雷，似乎隨時都有可能落在頭上一般，而身邊的元素暴亂異常，如果發動，實力不濟的人很有可能會被瞬間擠成一張肉餅，或者被轟的屍骨全無。

　　看了看四周，一臉無所謂的說道：「唔，賣相很好……就是不知道是否實用」隨後詭異的笑了笑說道：「自從上次意外後，領域便出現了一些“小小”的變故，正好用你來試試，呵呵。時空領域。」

　　一道藍色的光罩同樣的從我身邊擴散出去，光罩上面還穿梭著一些遊離的虛無之雷，除了天空中多出了一些正與混沌神雷互相碰撞的虛無之雷外，似乎再沒有什麽變化，只是空間中偶爾會發出一陣陣奇怪的空間波動證明著他的存在。

　　與逍月對視了一會，隨後兩人同時發力沖向對方，真正的對決，才剛剛開始。

　　領域外……

　　看著兩個重疊的領域，蒼簡直要發狂了，這算什麽！這就開打？這……這！兩個家夥。不過月冥的確有點過分哦……

　　狐影什麽都沒有說，只是靜靜的看著領域，眼中似乎閃爍一絲名爲堅定的光芒以及對逍月的信心。

　　蒼看了看一旁的狐影，猛的拉住狐影的小手說道：「喂，小子！你可不要逞強進去。如果實在不行我會進去攔住他們的。」

　　狐影看了看蒼，隨後木管又回到了領域上，望著領域上的太極圖以及那閃爍著的虛無之雷，輕聲說道：「月哥哥不會敗的。」話語中透露出一股對逍月深深的信心……


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
啊啊。

開打了……

話說由於之前各位的留言，不知道怎麽，一邊大小說，一邊想著留言，結果……月我鬼迷心竅的便寫成了這樣。

唔～話說，各位不要砍我，尤其是逍月哥……

唔，就這樣了……

還以爲今天無法更新了　咳咳

除了些意外　嘿嘿～

----------


## fwiflof

姐好累......四篇......
才一禮拜耶......幽也要學速讀啦！！(大吼)
打的好開心的樣子啊......(吞口水)
原來迪時空都能控制啊.....
看來想海扁你有些難度了.......
原來有狼的眼色和我一樣啊.......
好了迪，拜託你別太拚命....

----------


## 冥月

老姐，累的話就一點一點看，否則眼睛會受不了的。

打的的確很開心呵呵，看到有人看我的小說就感覺很開心呀 

哈哈~

唔……

老姐我錯啦，不要扁我那。

顔色一樣哦……

是啦，不會拼命哒 哈哈~

----------


## 逍月

> 「死到臨頭還敢嘴硬！找打！」酒館中的傭兵們紛紛離座向我奔來，原本就很熱鬧的酒館變得更熱鬧了，看著在一旁風卷殘雲一般透入食物消滅戰的逍月兩人，我覺的我真的被擊敗了……


冥月，十金幣。（伸手）（被冥月打死）

月我一開始還蠻欠扁的。

話說不會砍冥月啊，月我覺得不錯呢！（笑）
不打不相識嘛！（燦）

結果蒼煌夾在中間裡外不是狼，辛苦了。
順便謝謝蒼煌幫我照顧狐影。（鞠躬）（喂）

感覺蠻符合月我的個性耶......
沒想到冥月那麼瞭解我。XD

雖然月我對人類沒好感啦......
但是要我眼睜睜看著一條條生命殞落，卻也難以忍受。
尤其是修真後能感覺到他們來自靈魂深處的執念。

死那麼多人才恢復百分之一？
看來這封印的確蠻奇特的。
應該有其他解法吧？否則感覺死完全大陸都不夠耶......XD

最後，很驚訝冥界大砲的來歷。（笑）
話說那段冥月蠻有趣的。（毆）

----------


## 靜炎

哈哈哈
好笑好笑
狐影真的是心直口快
害炎我差點沒笑翻了肚子...XD

但為什麼...
一場戰爭
死了千千萬萬的人
啊月才回復百分之一 (以後我就稱冥月【啊月】好了，不然會跟月混在一起，希望啊月不建議啊，記得別打...(被啊月打了
天啊...

最後的最後
月...炎我支持你
現在二比一
啊月就饒了那個魂吧
等等別連啊蒼也來湊熱鬧就好了==
不然就會變二打二了
不對啊......
炎我跟本就不在場啊...XD

----------


## 冥月

TO逍月：十金幣……

到那裏去弄呀……

不會砍我就好  呼~

蒼煌的確很無奈那 哈哈~

很符合麽？那就好

是啊 很BT的變異封印

冥魂大炮……

算了算了，呃！對了，不知道對領域是否滿意？


TO靜炎：確實，心直口快是小孩子的通病……

低級位面的靈魂能好到哪裏去……（嘎嘎~如果炎你能弑神的話是不是支援月我一下呀……

唔 沒關係……

蒼也是這麽叫我的……

是啊是啊2比1了，你們的選擇很正常……

蒼，可能會中立吧？嘿嘿

你不在場？哈哈，難道你想在場？

想的話就說啊 咔咔~

----------


## 靜炎

殺神嗎...
我是有這個力量啦
但我的小說還沒寫到...XD
如果要殺那種自以為正義的神
炎我絶對的支持啊月

至於加入你們的時空飄流記
還是算了吧!
我現在的力量
可能連狐影都打不過...XD
不被你們三個整死才怪...XD

----------


## 冥月

咳咳……

神都是以自己爲中心的這個炎可以放心

連狐影都打不過？

會被我們整死？

不要怕~ 

逍月會保護你的 咳咳……

他是好人 蒼也是……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

TO冥月:呵呵，阿月真的太衝動啦，竟然跟逍月打起來

這樣讓我很難選擇捏，一邊是老雇主，一邊是剛認識低

實在不知道要幫哪邊XD

TO逍月:要我幫忙照護狐影沒關係啦，蒼我除了接暗殺的任務外，

也會接保護的任務，不過比較少就是了。

這篇戰鬥滿精采的，期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

TO  冥月

月我其實也不算好人啦......
認真算起來應該是隱士？

就是在月我背後滅了一個帝國，月我大概是皺皺眉頭這樣吧？
畢竟對人類沒好感。

不過，如果在自己面前發生，似乎就變的難以忍受了。

然後領域很滿意這樣。（笑）


TO  蒼狼

話說，好像是月我先動手的。（掩面）

不過，小說中蒼煌好像自發性的保護狐影啊！（笑）
所以月我很感激。XD

不過呢，月我還蠻好奇蒼煌保護費多少啊？（毆）


TO炎

謝謝支持！（喂）

好像大家都很看輕狐影？XD
都沒有人記得那招『禁忌』嗎？（笑）
雖然實際打鬥上用處不大，不過卻是陰人的必備良品。（毆飛）

----------


## 冥月

咔咔~

逍月啊 

看來你要給蒼傭金了哦 否則下次就不幫你了

咔咔~

蝦米？

我沖動麽？

诶诶~ 好像是我先被雷劈的吧？

領域滿意就好，不過如果要新增什麽 就私訊吧

----------


## 冥月

第２６章：
　　我在向著逍月沖出的過程中飛快的召出輪回，並瘋狂的凝聚可以撕裂一切的空間能量。隨後，當與逍月正式交鋒的時候，卻發現一個令人吐血的事實…這家夥的劍訣太惡心了……

　　可以想象，當包含力量的一擊就好像砍在一團堅固的棉花上的感覺，令我感到異常難受，而逍月卻順勢將我的刀撥向一旁，一劍向我的胸口刺來。

　　看著急速刺來的無極，從左手袖子中滑出滅魂軍刺擋住逍月的長劍，隨後借力猛的向後一退，並在退後的過程中屈指一彈，彈出一陣飽含“佐料”的碎星劍指，本來晶瑩的碎星劍指此時卻帶了一絲灰暗的氣息飛快的射向逍月。

　　逍月也同樣的刺向碎星劍氣，然而當他的長劍與劍氣碰撞的時候卻發現並沒有那麽強大的能量，只是一絲隱晦的氣息卻如觸手一般向他纏來。

　　逍月突然感覺體內氣息一滯，隨後自身的呼吸似乎被掐斷了一般，無論怎麽呼吸，平時乖乖的空氣卻怎麽也不進入自己的呼吸道。耳便傳來我帶著絲絲陰險的聲音：「弱水三千，落羽不浮，取弱水之源經過特殊手法制成，名爲——溺息之煙」

　　逍月狠狠的盯了我一眼，隨後地面上太極圖代表陽的那一面卻飛快的升起一陣陣朦胧的白霧向逍月籠罩而去，我本能的感覺到不好，也許這家夥真的能接觸溺息之煙。於是長刀高舉，嘴裏默默的念叨著：「九幽之雷，爲吾所用，以刀禦之，冥雷破殺斬。」隨著一道刀光閃過滿天突然出現大量的銀灰色閃電突然劈向刀光，並與之結合，向著被霧氣籠罩的逍月斬去。

　　就在刀光即將斬到逍月身邊的白霧的時候，裏面傳出逍月的聲音：「混沌劍訣·辟地」聽到這聲音心中大呼不好，同時也出現了一絲驚異，溺息之煙這麽容易就被人解除還是第２次。同時不知爲什麽，心中也同時升起一種慶幸的感覺，爲什麽會這樣？不過如果逍月真的破除溺息之煙的話，那他的實力估計也是不容小觑的，會用到那招麽？

　　正當我大腦混亂的時候，領域中的元素全部向著逍月湧去，大量的元素凝結成一柄散發著洪荒氣息的金色的巨大長劍，隨後逍月猛舉劍從霧氣中跳出來，長劍舉過頭頂，以力劈華山一般的氣勢猛的向我斬來，而那道刀光也被無聲無息的擊散。

　　當我頭腦再次清醒的時候，長劍已經離我不足一寸了。

　　看著眼前那並散發著恐怖氣息的長劍，心中大叫可惡，卻又無可奈何，靈魂分裂的弊端就在這裏，頭腦會經常性的混亂不堪，但是在戰鬥中，這種混亂會直接導致失敗甚至死亡。想到死亡，看著疾馳而來的長劍…心中猛的閃出一絲不甘，既然如此……

　　靈魂空間，面對著兩個和我一摸一樣的人，我無奈的對他們說道：「怎麽樣？用吧。」

　　「這招還不成熟，這麽貿然使用……」那個一滯板著臉的靈魂分裂體皺著眉頭說道。

　　「那，你想怎麽辦，這招你能擋的過去？」我看著他說道

　　「就這樣好了，不過主體，最後你會變成什麽樣子這就不是能預測的了。」一旁眼中透出絲絲瘋狂的靈魂分裂體說道。

　　「無所謂了。那就…開始吧」無奈的笑了笑，便對他們說道。

　　這兩個家夥是我從前分裂出的靈魂，由於開始的時候所學的始終是在族內的長老會安排下的殺道，等做冥神的時候卻發現這個道路卻不是那麽的適合，於是突發奇想的將靈魂強行分裂，雖然過程十分痛苦，不過最終還是將靈魂分裂成兩份。讓那一份靈魂自己去修煉殺道，而自己則再尋找一個更令自己滿意的道路。結果第２條路卻走上了爲戰而生的戰道。不過，我不是那麽喜歡一個武癡，所以決定再分裂一次，不過這次要比上次還痛苦，而且靈魂也沒法再分裂了，三魂已經分配掉了，如果再分裂一次的話，就要出現空有靈魂卻沒有意識分裂體了……

　　而與幾個分裂體在一起很久了，由於每個靈魂所走的路都不同，所以情緒難免的很難控制……　

　　所以…爲了解決這個麻煩，我研究了很久。知道出現了一個不完整的方法，那就是靈魂融合。這個還沒有開發完成的招數中充滿著未知，甚至連靈魂分裂都沒有人做過。所謂融合，融合後會將所有靈魂的特性綜合，所有修煉路線綜合。完成後可能會，不再思維混亂，而且殺道也不會那麽重，不過殺道卻還是存在，想用的時候邊可以用，情緒也不是那麽難以控制，看起來是一個很好用的招式。只是，這東西還沒有人用過，後果是怎樣，我也不知道……

　　緩緩的將手伸給兩個分裂體，淡淡的說道：「來吧。」

　　兩個分裂體相視一笑，三個人猛的握住手，隨後一陣波動後，其他的兩個便消失在了空氣中，而我則愣愣的站在那裏，心中無奈的想到難道這就完事了？剛剛想完，一陣無法想象的劇痛猛的傳來，而靈魂空間中的身體開始變模糊起來，似乎隨時都有崩潰的可能。

　　靈魂空間外……

　　逍月的長劍即將斬到我身體上的時候，卻發現我根本沒有去擋他的劍，而是突然捂住自己的頭，但是卻沒有發出任何聲音，只是痛苦的捂住頭部。

　　逍月皺了皺眉頭，將削邊做拍，就像打棒球一般變得寬大的劍身重重的拍在我身上，將我猛的打了出去，狠狠的撞在了領域上滑落在地上，卻還是沒有聲息。逍月皺著眉頭想過來看看，正當要接近我的時候，突然一陣力量將他推開幾米後便停住了。

　　而靈魂空間中的我，正在看著剛剛凝成的靈魂發愣，看著手中拿顆硬幣大小的太極型的小玉佩，疑惑的皺著眉頭。剛剛靈魂即將崩潰的時候，一陣奇怪的能量傳了進來，幫助我完成了靈魂融合，隨後就變成了這個東西……

　　自己感應了一下，隨後眉頭猛的舒展開來，略帶笑意的自言自語起來：「這是…混沌能量？逍月那個家夥。還好那，剛剛那劍如果真的砍上，唉。又欠了個人情……不過之前作的貌似真的有些過分哦……」靈魂融合後，的確不算那麽過分的偏激，性格也有所改變。所以回想了一下之前的做法，雖然還是無法釋懷，不過對那個靈魂也沒什麽興趣了……

　　緩緩的退出靈魂空間，看著對面略帶驚奇的逍月，我緩緩的舉起長刀。逍月看到後，無奈的笑了笑，也作出了戰鬥的準備。隨後…我將刀猛的甩進空間，然後對著逍月笑了起來：「呵呵，似乎是我輸掉了呢……」

　　逍月猛的愣在那裏，甚至長劍都差點沒有捉住，然後差異的問道：「你認輸了？」

　　我無奈的點了點頭說道：「是啊，認輸了，認輸了。真是的，你難道還想我感謝你不殺之恩麽？」

　　逍月突然大笑起來：「好啊，等的就是你這句話，剛剛看你的毒藥蠻厲害的嘛，據說玩毒藥的醫術都不錯啊，你就在這個世界義診一段時間來報答我的不殺之恩好了。」

　　無奈的看著逍月，恨恨的說道：「義診？你讓我去做醫生？信不信我直接將所有病人的靈魂都幹掉！」

　　逍月無所謂的聳了聳肩膀說道：「隨你，難道你就那麽沒信譽？」

　　「……算你狠，不過，咱們兩個還沒打完呢對吧？嘿嘿。」我郁悶的答應了逍月的要求但是心裏絕對的不爽，於是就找這家夥實驗一下靈魂融合之後的能量吧，嘿嘿

　　「繼續打下去你也是輸，還打什麽？」逍月戲谑的對我說道。

　　「不試試怎麽知道。接我一招吧，烈煌龍霸斬。」淡然的晃了晃頭對逍月說道，隨後用劍上的靈氣強行吸引周圍的火係元素，組成一條龍形盤旋著攻向逍月。
　　逍月淡淡的笑了笑，揮揮手便將火龍消滅，隨後抵住劍氣對我說道：「我的領域可是包含萬物的混沌領域哦，你難道不知道萬物都是混沌化成的麽？所以啊，在我的領域內，沒有人能夠用我五行來攻擊我，哈哈。那你也接我一招，混沌神炎·毀嶽」隨後地面上的太極圖從兩面各自飄出黑白兩道朦胧的氣體融合在一起，變成了一團金色的火焰鋪天蓋地的向我撲來，火牆後面傳來逍月的聲音：「當然，我的五行法術則可以增加一定的攻擊力、釋放速度。而且我可以越級使用法術。」

　　無奈的咧了咧嘴說道：「無恥的領域，無恥的技能，無恥的修真……」隨後絲毫不敢大意的將長刀上挑，空間被劃出一道漆黑的裂縫撞向火牆。

　　看著裂縫與火牆碰撞在一起，我笑著對逍月說道：「嘿嘿，看看我的破極劃斬能不能破除你的火牆呢？」

　　不過火牆後面依舊傳來逍月釋放法術的聲音：「五嶽華斬！」滿地的地刺呈五條路線蜂擁著向我襲來，看著其中蘊含的能量，我無奈的一個瞬移閃到了逍月身邊說道：「本來不想用這招的……」

　　逍月猛的一劍斬來，我也提刀將劍擋住逍月的長劍。逍月看著我似笑非笑的說道：「你還說我？你的領域不無恥麽？」

　　「哼，天崩地裂。」我哼了一聲，隨著我的話音落下，身後浮現出一道詭異的白影提起手中的長刀劈向逍月。

　　「呀哈？混沌劍訣·開天」一道劍光飛快的撞在虛影上面，將虛影鎮散後，月消散在了空氣中。

　　逍月猛的一個後跳閃開，隨後對我說道：「這麽打下去不是辦法，沒辦法了。嘿嘿，就讓你看看好了。混沌劍域。」隨著逍月的話音落下，空間中突然凝聚出無數把各種屬性的元素劍，不過他們有著相同的目標……我。

　　「……原來還有後手啊，這真是……」看著漫天的長劍，我無奈的感慨道。

　　「怎麽，再認輸一次麽？」逍月戲谑的說道。

　　「認輸？怎麽會。來吧，讓我看看這個混沌劍域的威力吧，呵呵。」隨後做出戰鬥的姿勢，面對著漫天的長劍，戰役猛的被挑了起來。似乎，還沒被這麽密集的攻擊籠罩過。

　　逍月笑了笑，手指呈劍狀指向我，隨後漫天的飛劍便如同滔天巨浪一般向我湧來。

　　看著鋪天蓋地的元素長劍，無奈的一個瞬移閃到一旁。隨後，一陣爆鳴聲傳來，而那邊的煙塵還沒有落地，這邊的長劍又攻了過來。

　　「可惡，好討厭的領域。」無奈的一邊跑路一邊抱怨了一陣，看著那邊一臉得意的逍月，猛的停下腳步，隨手丟去一個泯滅黑洞吞噬掉長劍，便開始爲接下來的招數做準備。

　　泯滅黑洞可以吞噬大量能量，但是當能量過大的時候，黑洞就會被中和掉。只是沒有想到逍月的劍域這麽恐怖，泯滅黑洞甚至沒有堅持十秒鍾便消失在了虛空中。不過，我的招式也準備好了。

　　「嘿嘿，接招吧。碎夢刀·浮生若夢」隨著話音的落地，刀身上突然爆發出一陣霧狀的刀氣直接籠罩了整個領域，將長劍全部摧毀，而一旁的逍月則被打了個手忙腳亂，狼狽的驅散了身邊的刀氣後，已經衣衫褴褛了。身上的道袍幾乎變成了布條。

　　咬著牙看著正在狂笑的我，逍月猛的一聲大吼：「我，我和你拼了！」隨後猛的變成狼人的形態向我撲來。而領域也隨著消失

　　此時，領域外面的蒼與狐影看到逍月的領域消失，全部都上前一步，緊張的看著剩下的時空領域。
　　
　　而此時的我看著瘋狂的沖過來的逍月，挑了挑眉頭說道：「恩？玩肉搏？好，我奉陪，哼哼。」隨後也切換到狼人形態沖向逍月，而領域也隨之解除。

　　隨後，就出現了讓蒼與狐影下巴脫臼的一幕，我和逍月兩個正在剛剛的場地上狠狠的捉住對方想將對方扔出去，而逍月對天道的掌握令我很不爽，長長的借力打力。而我經常突然的擾亂周圍的空間阻絕逍月來摔我，所以兩人又是一陣狂甩，最終……

　　蒼終於忍不住爆發了，猛的沖了過來，一邊一個甩了出去打吼道：「好啊你們兩個，弄個摔跤還開什麽領域？想嚇死我們兩個是不是！」

　　而兩人現在卻是有苦說不出，剛開始打那幾下完全玩命了。

　　逍月先站了起來，從儲物空間中又掏出一件道袍說道：「剛剛說好了！月冥，明天開始你就去給這個世界的人義診去吧，嘿嘿嘿～」

　　「……好，義診就義診！告訴你們，月冥只是我在其他位面通常用的一個名字罷了，我的真名叫冥月，記好了！」隨後心中陰險的想到：「哼哼，我不幻化成人形，直接用這個狀態去義診，我看誰還來煩我，哈哈哈。」

　　逍月笑了笑，隨後對一旁的蒼做了個勝利的手勢說道：「諾，讓他去義診好了，咱們去找個地方先看看這個世界的情勢與曆史好了。既然暫時不能靠這個家夥去吞噬靈魂回家，就只能找其他辦法恢複他的實力了。什麽地方呢？」

　　蒼想了想，隨後有些郁悶的說：「呃，學校怎麽樣？」

　　逍月愣了愣，還沒等開口，我便打斷了他的話說道：「上學？不去，我死也不去！」

　　不過逍月想了想說道：「也好，那裏也是可以最快了解到這個世界的曆史以及一些必要信息的地方了。咳咳，冥月，二比一，你還是一起走吧。不要想逃避義診，課余時間去。」

　　「……算你狠！」我猛的將手中的一塊石頭遠遠的抛向了對面的山上，傳出一陣暴鳴……

　　逍月遠遠的看去，無奈的說道：「你用那麽大力幹什麽？明天你的義診處會很火哦，那座山下有個小村子……」

　　「……」

　　

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
呼呀～～～～

提前結束了

嗚嗚　

不容易，各位，獎勵兩個神級靈魂吧～

好可憐啊，都餓瘦了……

----------


## 靜炎

哇勒...
還有獸會出三分之一的未完成作品
不好玩!
就看了那麼一點點
真叫獸掃興
但看來啊月好像輸給了月了
月什麼時候變的那麼強啦!嘻嘻

還有...
到月用無極劍指著啊月不到一寸時
炎我就看不懂了
啊月面對兩個跟你一摸一樣的人
那兩個是誰啊?
還說什麼靈魂分裂體的
那個又是誰啊?
炎的問題多多喔!

----------


## 冥月

沒辦法

命苦內~

U盤找不到了，沒辦法啊 現在都是在網吧更新的

家裏的電腦看的好嚴……

只有周日能看 

最主要的是 周日的生日……

啊呀呀！

所以只能這樣了，知道各位看的很不爽 

不過 原諒月我吧……

再次抱歉……(炎你可以等到周日的時候再一起看 那樣子就差不多了 真是 太抱歉了…… 


至於炎的問題 由於還沒有打完 所以才會不解 放心好了 後面會說到的……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呵呵，三分之一的二十六章阿，想不到逍月的實力這麼強悍

不知道阿月要施展哪種奧義勒？

期待下一篇。

話說蒼我最近也沒時間打文章阿，怨阿...

----------


## 冥月

诶~

U盤在時不知道珍惜

失去了才追悔莫及……

悲哀呀~

----------


## 逍月

雖然說想等到更新完看，但還是忍不住來看了！（毆）




> 「溺水三千，落羽不浮，取溺水之源經過特殊手法制成，名爲——溺息之煙」


話說，阿月（喂）啊，不是『溺水』三千，是『弱水』三千吧？所謂弱水，是傳說中的河流。

然後啊，月我自己那麼厲害啊！我都不知道～（毆）

不過，不是說只是要分出輸贏，怎麼開始拼命了咧？
兩個好像要打的你死我活似的......

好吧，現在也不知道啦！
期待下篇發展！（燦）

----------


## 冥月

……
是我打錯了麽？

不對啊……

記得好像是這個……

咳咳  我去看看……

----------


## fwiflof

是有弱水啊.....在.....內蒙古裡面，甘肅上面那，是內流河(吧？)
靈魂融合......原來迪也會，等一下，我突然覺得我們姊弟的相似點越來越多了.......

----------


## 逍月

啊啊......
阿月辛苦了！（話說不知道冥月喜歡阿月還是冥月還是月就好？XD）
神級靈魂喔？
等月我實力增強後再補給阿月的～

話說，冥月身體內都會出現一堆東西耶？！（毆飛）
之前是不知道哪裡來的記憶，再來是兩個靈魂......
最後還不知道從哪裡跑出混沌能量耶！
好神奇～（燦）

最後變成肉搏蠻有趣的。（笑）
誰叫阿月要害我差點裸奔。（毆）
這已經不是實力問題了，是面子問題（？）啊！

話說蒼跟狐影都會傻眼吧，以為兩隻狼是在領域內摔跤.....XD
這是感情進步的象徵嗎？（喂）

重點是，戰鬥還蠻精彩的，月我要多學學呢！
不過不知道是不是簡繁轉換的關係，有些句子不太順耶？

像是......




> 正當我大腦混亂的時候，領域中的元素全部向著逍月湧去，大量的元素凝結成一柄散發著洪荒氣息的金色的巨大長劍，隨後厭惡紅的逍月猛的跳出來，長劍舉過頭頂，以力劈華山一般的氣勢猛的向我斬來，而那道刀光也被無聲無息的擊散。


那拒不太懂......

還有......




> 逍月猛的一劍斬來，我也提刀將劍擋住逍月笑著說道：「你還說我？你的領域不無恥麽？」


雖然我知道那句是月我說的，可是就有點不太通順耶......
感覺怪怪的。

其他冥月重讀一次應該可以發現啦......

最後，補上點弱水的資料。

古時許多淺而湍急的河流不能用舟船而只能用皮筏過渡，古人認為是由於水嬴弱而不能載舟，因此把這樣的河流稱之為弱水。因此在古書如《山海經》《十洲記》等中記載了許多並非同一河流而相同名稱的弱水。山海經載的 『昆侖之北有水其力不能勝芥故名弱水』 說的就是這個意思。有些稱謂流傳到現在還在用，比如甘肅省現在的地圖上還有一條弱水河。弱水也用來特指位於西北的婆夷河或黑水河，當然也只限於特定的地理學著作。

後來的古文學中逐漸用弱水來泛指險而遙遠的河流。比較有名的是蘇軾的《金山妙高臺》中有句：『蓬萊不可到，弱水三萬里。』這是弱水第一次與具體的數字連用。張孝祥的《水龍吟——望九華山》中也有一句『縹緲珠幢愚衛，望蓬萊、初無弱水』。其他的詩詞中就很少見弱水的句子了。反到是後來的小說中用的比較常見些。

然後，其實西遊記也有提到流沙河：『八百流沙界，三千弱水深，鵝毛飄不起，蘆花定底沉。』這也是第一次正式的弱水三千的提法。

紅樓夢的賈寶玉更是說過那千古（？）名句：『任憑弱水三千，我只取一瓢飲。』

以上資料BY網路，跟自己的一點整理。

----------


## 靜炎

哈哈哈
看完了...嘻嘻
啊月真是辛苦啦!
神級靈魂炎我是沒有啦
但之後炎我會送你一樣好東西
但不是靈魂之類的就是了...XD

原來那兩個魂是啊月的...(本來就是(被啊月歐
但真沒想到啊月也有混沌能量
這個到是廷新鮮的
冥神也會有混沌能量嗎?(啊月不就是個例子嗎!(又被歐

月的弱水還真是深奧啊
看到我都頭痛了...XD
題外話...嘻嘻
啊月要加油喔!^^
炎我天天期持著喔!

----------


## 冥月

TO老姐：……不是吧，老姐也會？
好吧，這個世界真是……呃，這個算什麽？巧合？咔咔~管他的 誰讓我是你弟你是我姐的咧~
哈哈~  真是太有趣了……



TO逍月：啊，混蛋了 好多錯字，昨天太晚了 頭腦發昏……

這個 我去改一下…… 

呃？補給我？

唔 好大方哦（要不要考慮再敲詐你一筆……

叫阿月也沒什麽？誰讓都分不清咱們兩個誰是誰呢，我不反對啊。

唔 咳咳 也不錯……

咳咳，的確傻掉了……

不過 的確是面子問題，唉~

本來蠻潇灑的，咳咳……

TO炎：什麽混沌能量……

炎啊，看好了……

是被拍的時候吸收的……

混沌能量，唔。

說實話，對於一切修士都很有用 咳咳

尤其是凝聚身體 靈魂之類的東東……

（咳咳一般都是，不是的話 我這裏是……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

總算補完整了，

阿月靈魂融合後，實力大增呀，

不過最後竟然在摔角....

阿月要做義診阿，確定是診治病人嗎...(被打

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

嘿嘿~

診治的過程中偷偷的抽出一魂兩魄的（逍月：你敢！

……

好吧 暫時就是如此了，靈魂融合並不是實力增加，只是心境強了不少而已

靈魂分裂造成的頭腦混亂消失了而已……

----------


## 冥月

第２７章：
　　由於可能會在這個位面呆很久，所以抽出了幾天來了解這個位面的形勢以及戰鬥力量。經過了幾天的了解，我們已經大概的了解了一下這個大陸的情況。
　　
　　這個位面的主要宗教依然是光明教廷，任誰都知道教廷在每個位面都有駐地，而且完全被其他位面的人所憤恨。不過，似乎除了教廷，還沒有那個位面培訓出了比他們還強大的神棍……

　　而這裏屬於戰鬥力量的職業也很大衆，只是沒有修真者罷了。真是暴殄天物，天地靈氣濃郁的不像樣子，竟然還沒被人發掘。唔，該考慮考慮讓斯凱那群小子換個地方修煉了……

　　人據了解，局勢的確是分爲人類、獸人兩方，由於這裏的獸人與人類已經發生了很多次戰爭，每次都是消耗的差不多了在協調，再過一段時間，再打……不過現在處於休戰時期，雖然不至於見面就開打，不過也是誰看誰都不爽……

　　而唯一有一個地方，也是我們的目的地——混亂城。那裏完全是一個魚龍混雜的地方，在那裏有獸人，當然…也有人類，不過那裏是一個非常寬松的地方，那裏甚至是亡靈法師的聚集地。教廷也不只一次想要摧毀那裏，不過那裏的防禦的確令人感到可怕，無數“惡名遠揚”的死靈法師都定居在那裏。但是，即使那裏在人類的眼中恐怖異常，不過還是有許多人類削尖了腦袋也要擠進去。因爲那裏有這個位面最著名的學院，混亂學院。名字不是很好，這可不是死靈法師的命名技術不好，這完全是這個城市的真是寫照……

　　此時我們四人正在向著混亂城前進，蒼無聊的在爪子上捏著一顆野果上下的抛著，一旁的狐影則看著蒼的野果找準時機猛的提速搶奪，不過，蒼只是向上一抓握住野果後嬉皮笑臉的對著郁悶的狐影。而逍月正皺著眉頭看著一幅地圖時不時的在上面畫上一筆。看著他們幾個出神的樣子，不動聲色的從空間中抽出一縷魂魄，如果太多的話逍月絕對會發現，由於之前的賭約…嗚嗚，弄得我每天都吃那些沒營養的東西……

　　飛快的塞進嘴裏，隨後若無其事的回過頭來與逍月看了看地圖，隨後大腦突然一暈，艱難的指著地圖說道：「逍…逍月，咱們好像走錯方向了吧？」

　　「……」蒼愣愣的看著逍月，手中的野果直直的掉落在地上。而狐影似乎早就習慣了一樣，飛快的撿起野果跑開了。

　　蒼無奈的搖了搖頭，伸出爪子對逍月說道：「月，把地圖拿來吧…殺手的方向感比較強……」

　　由於知道了這個位面的形勢，蒼便換回了獸人的樣子，因爲他說人類的樣子用著很不舒服，束手束腳的，能力還沒有獸人的強。

　　我拿出癟癟的錢袋抖了抖，掉出了幾枚銅幣。無奈的對逍月說道：「呐，又沒錢了，如果在這樣找不到目標我們可就彈盡糧絕了。不過，就這幾個子，就算是現在直接的向混亂直行也不夠了……」（這個位面的金錢換算：１紫晶幣＝１０金幣＝１００銀幣＝１０００銅幣）

　　逍月看著地上幾枚可憐的銅幣，聳了聳肩膀說道：「那怎麽辦？難道你再去傭兵工會勒索一筆？」

　　我看著逍月，大義凜然的說道：「……這樣，我再去打一場把你們的路費打出來，至於我自己去找食物好了。」

　　逍月猛的一道天雷劈來，隨後怒道：「讓你去辦義診就是爲了消除你的殺孽，還想去搶劫靈魂？想的倒是不錯。可是不可能實現。」

　　從容的閃開天雷，無奈的咧了咧嘴說道：「那你要怎麽辦？難道……」隨後我想到了一個絕佳的方法，可以直接得到足夠用很久的錢的方法，那就是……

　　通往混亂城路上的一個小山谷，兩只牛犢大小的狼正趴在草叢裏面，之路出一藍兩紅三點幽光，之見一個聲音說道：「阿月，這樣真的好麽…我怎麽說也是殺手诶。居然來……」

　　隔了一會傳出我的聲音：「殺手？我也是殺手啊，而且我還是冥神呐！噓，來了。」

　　遠遠的，一支商隊正緩緩的向這裏駛來，保護商隊的傭兵們看著周圍正互相的談笑著。看著商隊所運輸的幾口大箱子，兩個家夥的眼睛似乎又亮了幾分……

　　之見領頭的傭兵正在與旁邊的一個老頭交談，在接近我們的時候，看了看四周隨後猛的看向我們所在的草叢突然眉頭一皺說道：「總覺得那裏有些不對勁……」

　　周圍的傭兵笑著說道：「羅格團長，那麽點小草從能藏幾個人，可能是您的錯覺吧？」

　　那個被稱爲羅格的家夥的眉頭依然沒有舒展看，只是讓商隊停下腳步，隨後抽出背後的巨劍大吼一聲，一道充斥著火元素刀光卷起一陣陣旋風向著我們襲來。

　　我無奈的晃了晃腦袋對著蒼說道：「我討厭人類的第六感……」蒼也露出理解的眼光點了點頭，隨後猛的一竄落到了商隊的前面擋住了他們的去路。

　　擊空的刀光將剛剛我們所在的草叢炸了個粉碎，青草被火係的鬥氣化做灰燼消散在四周的空氣中。一旁的逍月與狐影靠在樹上看著這裏，隨後逍月搖了搖頭對一旁的狐影說道：「唔，控制力不是太好，這樣發招太浪費能量了……」隨後狠狠的咬了一口手上的野果。

　　保護商隊的傭兵團立刻做出了戰鬥的準備，不過他們卻沒有護住貨物，而是前來與他們的團長站在了一起，看著眼前的兩只巨狼，羅格眼中露出了一絲凝重。隨後說道：「魔獸而已，全員集合留下一部分保護貨物就可以了。」

　　不過，他顯然忽略了青筋暴跳的蒼，之間蒼猛的上前一步對羅格說道：「混蛋！你說誰是魔獸？」隨後漫天的風刃便鋪天蓋地的斬向了羅格。

　　而羅格勉強的支撐了一個護盾，由於是倉促間發出的風刃，所以也沒對羅格造成什麽傷害，不過劃出幾道傷口還是有的。

　　而羅格的手下則全部愣住了，甚至羅格都愣了半響，苦澀的說道：「聖，聖獸麽？」

　　看著咬牙切除的蒼，我無奈的靠了過去對他說道：「呃，好了好了，辦正事要緊。」蒼看了看我，隨後緩緩的平息了怒氣。

　　長長的出了口氣，對著對面呆若木雞的一衆人馬正要說話，之間那個領頭的家夥說道：「一…一對麽？難道那是他們的窩？」

　　刷～　一陣冷風吹過羅格，讓他打了一個哆嗦，而蒼也愣在一旁。之見我身邊突然出現幾道裂縫，之前被我收編的一隊骷髅鑽了出來舉著大刀向著對面的傭兵跑去。我站在後面龇牙咧嘴的揮著爪子大聲的吼道：「殺了他們，全殺了，可惡的混蛋！什麽叫一對！你們的眼睛怎麽長的！性別都分不清麽？可惡，我要把你們碎屍萬段！」

　　蒼苦笑著對我說道：「诶，咳咳。消消氣，這…這個正事要緊。」

　　看了看一旁苦笑不止的蒼，我無奈的揮了揮爪子命令骷髅原地站住，隨後清了清嗓子，對著羅格冷冷的說道：「咳咳，如果不想死，就把你們的貨物和錢都乖乖的交出來，免的死在這裏。」

　　羅格看了看我們，又看了看身邊滿臉苦兮兮的雇主，壯了壯膽子對我們說道：「這個，兩位大人。這個，這些貨物對兩位沒什麽作用吧？還望……」

　　不耐的揮了揮爪子抛出一個空間戒指給那些骷髅，隨後便扭頭走掉了，蒼也無奈的搖了搖頭跟了過來，我無奈的對他說道：「早就說過，我那些骷髅足夠解決一個商隊了，還有什麽擔心的。平白惹了一肚子氣。」

　　緩緩的幻會獸人的形態，坐到逍月的身邊說道：「唔，等一會就好了。我那些骷髅可是用靈魂之力淬煉了很久呢……」

　　而此時的商隊……

　　幾個骷髅絲毫不顧及周圍那狂風暴雨般的攻擊，依舊若無其事的用空間指環洗劫著可憐的商隊，而當貨物洗劫完畢後，幾個骷髅合力摁倒一名傭兵，將他身上一切值錢的物件全部裝走，隨後下一個…下一個…下一個……

　　等了沒一會，幾個滿載而歸的骷髅將空間指環交到了我的手上，而幾人也如願的找到了前進的路費。不過…經過研究一致認爲不用逍月帶路了……

　　經過了幾天的長途跋涉，終於到達了混亂城，看著眼前高聳的城牆以及上面的魔導炮，看來這裏能在教廷的威脅下堅持這麽久，其實力也不是蓋的……

　　路邊的小商販正販賣著許多大陸禁止的東西，大多數都是死靈法師所用的東西，沒有浪費時間去看那些稀奇古怪的商品，隨便的找到了一處旅館來等待學校的招生，爲了在學校的圖書館中找一些資料，也只有出此下策了……

　　過了沒幾天，學校招生的時間也到了，一行人便緩緩的來到混亂學院，看著可以報考科目，無奈的想到這所學校果然萬能。之間上面寫著各種科目。戰士，法師，空間法師，幻術師。獸人的薩滿，狼騎兵，馴獸師。最令人無奈的是光係法師居然也可以來上學，看來教廷還是沒有壟斷光係法師啊。而且這裏還可以學習黑武士，死靈法師，巫師……

　　總之，這個位面所有的職業你都可以在這裏找到。這裏的校長也夠可以的，這麽多算得上是對立的職業，居然可以令他們在一起學習，唉～

　　我轉過頭向著蒼和逍月問道：「報哪一門？如果是按照我們的目的。唔，似乎主科應該報魔法才對，有一些魔法物品能很好的解除封印或者增強能量。」

　　蒼想了想，隨後點了點頭說道：「那好，不過我們報哪一科？普通法師？」

　　逍月看著報名處說道：「也好，不過注意一些……不要過於驚世駭俗了。」

　　「……」
　　
　　「……」

　　考試其實就是用以個探測水晶球探測魔力，隨後考驗一兩個低階法術的控制力而已。

　　第一考……

　　蒼握著手中的水晶球，心中默念：「注意，不能用力，絕對要輕……」隨後水晶球猛的散發出一陣強烈的青色光芒，將監考的老頭眼睛晃的青光四射，不知道真的是晃的還是被嚇的……

　　本來老頭還對蒼抱著一些懷疑，獸人一般沒有報法師專業的，因爲獸人戰士居多，其余的便是輔助的薩滿了。而且獸人的魔法天賦也不算太高。所以報考魔法的獸人少之又少……

　　蒼笑著沖我們做出了勝利的手勢，在別人看來，這是將實力發揮的很圓滿的象征。不知道當他們知道這是壓制成功的意思的時候會不會吐血而亡……

　　接下來輪到了逍月，只見逍月的水晶球上瞬間布滿了裂縫，並冒出了大量的混沌力量，五彩的元素就像是霧氣一般彌漫在了小小的房間內，驚的測試的老頭眼珠差點沒有掉出來，半晌也沒有再叫下一個測試者，我叫了老頭好幾聲他才反應過來，尴尬的換了一個水晶球給我。

　　之間逍月無奈的與蒼小聲說道：「唉，沒控制好，真失敗，看來要聯係一下元素的控制了……」

　　無奈的將手放在水晶球上，習慣性的運起了空間力量。嘭……一陣水晶構成的飛灰出現在了房間內。

　　我臉上的笑容猛地凝固了，而那個測試的老頭則直挺挺的躺在了地上，一旁的與老頭一起來的學生則愣了愣，飛快的用魔法喚醒老頭，老頭剛剛醒來便哆嗦著將合格證發給了我，說道：「你…你可以去下一個考場了……」

　　逍月與蒼好笑的看著一臉郁悶的我說道：「這魔力控制，啧啧……」

　　第二場……

　　蒼發出了一個小小的風刃失手將測驗用的魔法石斬成了兩端。

　　而逍月則將測驗的魔法石擊出了一個圓洞。

　　至於我，一個死靈球將其融化了……

　　於是，三人在考官驚駭欲絕的眼神中苦笑著走向了自己的臥室。至於狐影則被逍月以弟弟的身份安置在了我們的寢室中。

　　每個寢室可以住六個人，而我們便占據了四個，當我們到達寢室的時候，其他的兩個人已經到了，其中一個穿著紅色法師長袍，留著同樣鮮紅頭發的學生愣了半響，隨後笑著對我們說道：「你們好，以後我們便是室友了，我叫奧斯丁，火係法師。」隨後他指向一旁的那個全身的籠罩在黑色袍子中只露出一張略顯蒼白的面孔的學生說道：「他叫段月，似乎是死靈法師，不過看他還背著柄長劍，真搞不懂他的職業。」

　　逍月對著奧斯丁笑了笑並指了指自己說道：「逍月，法師。」隨後又指了指我們兩個繼續說道：「蒼煌，冥月。唔，我們都是法師。那個是狐影，我弟弟。」

　　奧斯丁吃驚的長大了嘴，而一旁的段月也微微的愣了愣，隨後奧斯丁問道：「法師？獸人來當法師？很少見哦。」

　　逍月笑了笑沒有說話，將行李扔到了自己的床上後便躺在了上面。

　　蒼也對著他笑了笑同樣的坐在床上，從空間戒指中掏出一本從他那個位面帶來的書看了起來。

　　而我則看著那個名爲段月的學生，一陣陣熟悉的波動從他的身體中傳了出來。

　　段月見我看著他，笑了笑說道：「怎麽？有事？」

　　我仔細的想了想，隨後微微的俯下身子，用血紅的眼睛盯著眼前的段月，嘴角露出一絲戲谑的微笑說道：「冥神詛咒？我說的沒錯吧。不過，貌似也不算詛咒，似乎他給了你不錯的力量不是麽？」

　　段月猛的一顫，隨後眼中隱含著殺氣的看著我說道：「你是誰？」

　　緩緩的直起身，轉身向著自己的床鋪走去。隨後淡淡的說道：「我？你沒有必要知道，不過。這個詛咒你不壓制便不會出現瘋狂的狀態，否則你是壓不住的，只能令你陷入瘋狂。真不知道你的家族到底發生了什麽事。」隨後心中接到：「居然會向我獻祭自己的靈魂來換取力量。」

　　（冥神詛咒：向一個冥神獻祭自己的靈魂，換取一個帶來力量的詛咒，只不過每個詛咒雖然能帶來力量，但是他的本質卻依然是詛咒，總是有些副作用的。比如由於我的本體是冥狼，所以他在使用這個詛咒力量或者死亡氣息或者空間能量極盛的時候會變成狼人的樣子，這已經算是很寬松的詛咒了，如果他不壓制是不會發狂的，不過一般的人都會去壓制）

　　

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
那那～
又結束了一篇那～
啊哈哈～　放假的感覺真好～

雖然只有一天……

↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓一些等級
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
近戰職業：
　　
　　戰士：一般使用斧子，棒子之類的重型武器，身穿重甲，抗擊打能力高，生命力頑強，招式大開大合完全是一幅不要命的樣子。天界的主要兵力便是戰士，不過天界有一句老話讓無數的天界戰士歎息不已：軟的怕硬的，硬的怕橫的，橫的怕愣的，愣的怕不要命的，不要命的怕根本沒有命的……
　　等級劃分：見習戰士，戰士，青銅戰士，黑鐵戰士，白銀戰士，黃金戰士，星光戰士，殘月戰士，耀陽戰士，戰聖，戰神。
　　
　　鬥士：精通各種格鬥技，擅長使用拳套，指虎，拳劍等等進展格鬥武器。招式靈動，一般的鬥士鬥士以便於活動的皮甲爲主，魔界的人就比較喜歡鬥士這種職業。
　　等級劃分：見習鬥士，鬥士，青銅鬥士，黑鐵鬥士，白銀鬥士，黃金鬥士，星光鬥士，殘月鬥士，耀陽鬥士，聖鬥士（！！！），神鬥士

　　劍士：分爲巨劍、長劍兩種。巨劍劍士一力量爲主，那種劍幾乎可以比用他的劍鋒殺死敵人，拍都拍死了。都做緩慢，身穿重甲。戰場上也比較多的一種職業。長劍劍士主要以輕靈爲主，劍走偏鋒，屬於纏鬥型的戰鬥職業，一般身穿布衣或者皮甲，主要作爲家族護衛，或者刺殺任務。
　　等級劃分：見習劍士，劍士，青銅劍士，黑鐵劍士，白銀劍士，黃金劍士，星光劍士，殘月劍士，耀陽劍士，劍聖，劍神。

　　刺客：精通暗殺術的一群人，擅長陷阱、僞裝、潛行、埋伏、下毒。使用匕首、短劍等等武器，身形靈活的令人無奈，並且潛行術的隱藏令許多同級對手發狂。
　　等級劃分：見習刺客，刺客，青銅刺客，黑鐵刺客，白銀刺客，黃金刺客，星光刺客，殘月刺客，耀陽刺客，刺聖，刺神。

　　盜賊：刺客的分支，擅長……盜竊，擁有著刺客也無法比擬的潛行術與氣息隱藏能力，據說最強大的盜賊可以偷走劍神的空間戒指……其分支寶藏獵人，擅長破解陷阱、機關，據說是盜墓的第２號職業。
　　等級劃分：見習盜賊，盜賊，青銅盜賊，黑鐵盜賊，白銀盜賊，黃金盜賊，星光盜賊，殘月盜賊，耀陽盜賊，盜聖，盜神。

　　騎士：一群成天宣揚著騎士精神的家夥，精神可嘉，可是卻很傻……　說真的騎士精神只能瞻仰卻不能去學習。好吧，說正經的……　身穿比重甲還要更強的板甲，手持２～３米的騎士長槍，沖擊力可以用恐怖來說。
　　等級劃分：見習騎士，騎士，青銅騎士，黑鐵騎士，白銀騎士，黃金騎士，星光騎士，殘月騎士，耀陽騎士，聖騎士，神騎士。

　　遠攻職業：

　　法師：衆所周知的職業……　調動周身的元素來協助作戰，發出火球，土牆等等……身子單薄，但是實力卻很恐怖。尤其是禁咒法師
　　等級劃分：魔法學徒，魔法師，４級法師，３級法師，２級法師，１級法師，聚星法師，曉月法師，殘陽法師，禁咒法師，法神。

　　召喚師：也不難理解……　召喚一些生物來協助作戰，屬於法師的分支，沒有等級劃分，完全是按照召喚獸的實力來算的，而且召喚師的精神力越強，可以召出的生物便越多。不過召喚師除了自己的本名魔獸之外都要去自己捕捉。

　　弓箭手：也是比較常見的職業，前期幾乎就是戰場上的炮灰選手，不過後期……
　　等級劃分：見習弓手，弓箭手，４級弓手，３級弓手，２級弓手，１級弓手，星殒弓手，破月弓手，貫日弓手，破穹弓手，弑神弓手。

　　
啊咔咔～　　

以下～　　特殊職業存在……

近戰：

狂戰士：一群瘋子！簡要說明，如果你敢帶著一群狂戰士去攻城，你可以放心，狂化後的他們會直接沖入敵方城池，但是你得到的將不是一座城市，而是廢墟……　而且狂戰士狂化後，就連一只豬都可以拱死。
等級劃分：前幾級詳見戰士。聖域後：屠城。神級：殺劫。

矮人戰士：一群可愛的小矮子……　不過不要小看他們，否則你會被他們的小錘子敲的七葷八素……　　擅長鍛造，而專職戰鬥的矮人也是戰鬥的精英，很不錯的一個種族，爲了得到一隊矮人，夢飛曾經帶了一隊亡靈祭祀將一個矮人部落的族長忽悠的暈頭轉向並投靠了冥界（死靈矮人）
等級劃分：同上。聖域：錘聖　神級：錘神

陰影刺客：冥界的幽靈才能參加的職業，那些沒有實體的幽靈是做這份工作的最好選手，來無影去無蹤的特性，穿牆遁地無所不能的元素之軀，造就了這種最恐怖的刺客。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：幽冥刺客　神級：冥魂刺客

狂魔鬥士：魔界的特産……　用大量複雜的工序，將普通的魔界戰士轉化而成，相對與狂化後的狂戰士稍弱一些，不過他們卻是清醒的，一般鬥士魔界的狂魔鬥士沖進冥界的骷髅堆後，死靈法師都會苦兮兮的開始瘋狂的補充能量……　完全的戰爭機器……
等級劃分：同上。聖域：聖魔鬥士　神級：神魔鬥士。

破邪武士：天界特産……　一般由主修速度的天使組成，身穿充斥著光明力量的輕甲，而且擁有少量光係魔法，一邊打一邊恢複，令人頭痛……　攻擊冥界的骷髅簡直是割麥子一樣……
等級劃分：同上。聖域：聖光武士　神級：神恩武士

元素戰士：擁有少量魔法天賦的進展職業，人類特産……　分爲：疾風ＸＸ，烈焰ＸＸ，厚土ＸＸ，冰霜ＸＸ。比較少見的：雷霆ＸＸ，黑暗ＸＸ，光明ＸＸ。同上。聖域：疾風ＸＸ，烈焰ＸＸ，厚土ＸＸ，冰霜ＸＸ。比較少見的：雷霆ＸＸ，黑暗ＸＸ，光明ＸＸ聖　神級疾風ＸＸ，烈焰ＸＸ，厚土ＸＸ，冰霜ＸＸ。比較少見的：雷霆ＸＸ，黑暗ＸＸ，光明ＸＸ神（ＰＳ：ＸＸ就是某種近戰職業，好吧，我知道各位的眼睛花掉了，抱歉……）

亡靈武士：冥界除了骷髅之外的主戰兵種，綜合性兵種，常常參雜在骷髅海中突襲。使用冥鬥氣
等級劃分：同上。聖域：絕滅屠刀　神級：死神屠刀（ＰＳ：人死後本來沒有鬥氣，可以說這就是靈魂之力，只是爲了方便區分，便稱作冥鬥氣了）

噬魔戰士（數量少到了無法想象的地步……）：法師的噩夢，吞噬一切魔法力，人族最忌隨機出現……　魔法攻擊無效，而鬥氣同樣存在噬魔效果，無視魔法盾。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：破魔　神級：噬神

龍騎士：憑借強烈的信心，決心，實力，信念而收複巨龍的騎士。人族的終極兵種，兩個字來形容…惡心。
等級劃分：同騎士。聖域：聖龍騎士　神級：神龍騎士

狼騎兵：獸人的騎兵類兵種，一般由狼人來擔當，來去如風，典型的騷擾戰術。使用月刃（誰說月刃是精靈的專利～）
等級劃分：同上。聖域：聖狼騎兵　神級：狼神騎兵

光明騎士：天界的唯一一種騎士，一般乘騎著獨角獸，或者光明鷹。攻擊力強，防禦力強，而且還能用治療魔法……（同樣有光明龍騎士
等級劃分：同上。聖域：光明聖騎　神級：聖光騎士
　　　　　　　　　　：光明龍騎士神級：神降龍騎士
黑暗騎士：天界始終堅持黑暗騎士是天界的光明騎士被魔界所誘惑而墮落了。而實際上，黑暗騎士是也是魔界的唯一騎兵（同樣的，擁有魔龍騎士）
等級劃分：同上。聖域：黑暗魔騎　神級：魔能騎士
　　　　　　　　　　：黑暗龍騎士神級：魔能龍騎士

死亡騎士：冥界的騎兵，一般乘騎夢魇獸，不過冥界的死亡騎士都不喜歡使用騎士槍，他們比較喜歡用長劍來劃開敵軍的身體，於是……騎士最強大的沖擊能力就交給了戰馬，在馬身兩側固定兩支骨矛……（骨龍騎士。）
等級劃分：同上。聖域：審判騎士　神級：獵魂騎士
　　　　　　　　　　：骨龍騎士　　　：冥龍騎士


遠戰：
牧師：教廷專屬，信仰光明神，並不是所有的光係法師都在教廷，但是所有的牧師卻都是教廷的人。擁有大量的治療魔法，當達到聖域則可以召喚神降術。
等級劃分：同法師等級　聖域：光明使徒　神級：光明神使

全係法師（此乃千年難遇……）：掌握所有屬性的魔法，天賦恐怖的驚人，各種法術配合著從一個人手中發出，魔法力儲存量恐怖，可以吸收各種元素，並轉換。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：元素行者　神級：元素神使

薩滿：獸人所擁有的法係能力，擁有法力的獸人一般都會選擇比較適合的薩滿，很少有去學習魔法的獸人。擁有很強的輔助能力，戰場控制力超強。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：先知　神級：獸神使者

魔靈法師：魔界特産……　掌握超乎尋常的黑暗法術，攻擊力驚人，適合群戰能力超群。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：聖魔法師　神級：神魔法師

聖靈法師：神界特産……　可以對光係元素作到如臂指使的程度，攻擊、防禦、輔助都很強大。尤其面對魔界的惡魔與冥界的骷髅兵……
等級劃分：同上。聖域：聖光法師　神級：神恩法師

冥靈法師：冥界出品……　主要掌握亡靈係的攻擊法術。並不去學習召喚、詛咒等等魔法。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：幽暗法師　神級：冥暗法師

死靈法師：冥界的士兵生産器……　事實證明，冥界８０％的骷髅都是這些家夥造出來的，最終可以召喚出骨龍，而且當進階成爲巫妖的時候更是掌握了詛咒。至於引魂者，大面積信仰轉化。令神魔所痛恨的一種職業。
等級劃分：同上。聖域：巫妖　神級：引魂者。

精靈弓箭手：精靈特有的天賦使他們的弓箭手恐怖到了一個地步，就算說是穿星貫日也不爲過。
等級劃分：同弓箭手。聖域：無影箭　神級：無痕箭。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

27章出啦，阿月的職業設定好多阿，看到快眼花囉~

還要上學呀?囧了XD

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

誰讓學校的知識最集中內~

除非咱們幾個去洗劫帝國書庫……也不一定能找到想要的

所以嘛，想要了解一個地方的曆史，學校的圖書館是最好的地方了

沒辦法啊~

我是在想不到那個地方能比這裏強了……

----------


## 逍月

逍月我的確是個路癡......（掩面）

話說，月我期待學園生活～XD
應該會發生有趣的事吧？嘻嘻......

不過，阿月別怪那個商隊吧～XD
狼直接看臉很難分辨性別吧？
誤認成一對其實也不怎麼稀奇。（毆）

然後月我要檢討啊啊！
阿月跟蒼再努力賺錢......
月我在吃蘋果～（欠揍）

然後月我們口口聲聲說不要驚世駭俗，好像失敗了？XD
差點把老人家嚇死......

下一篇應該會被校方人士約談吧？
畢竟結果太...驚世駭俗。（喂）

----------


## 瀟湘

帶入學校啊……
雖然是改變局面的好方法，不過要是角色塑造不良，
也許會便得累贅也不一定……尤其是學校裡的角色無法吸引讀者的時候。

不過要是詳加描寫，也許能超越之前魔法亂鬥的發展也不一定。（思）

另外……



> 近戰職業： 
> 　　 
> 　　戰士：一般使用斧子，棒子之類的重型武器，身穿重甲，抗擊打能力高，生命力頑強，招式大開大合完全是一幅不要命的樣子。天界的主要兵力便是戰士，不過天界有一句老話讓無數的天界戰士歎息不已：軟的怕硬的，硬的怕橫的，橫的怕愣的，愣的怕不要命的，不要命的怕根本沒有命的…… 
> 　　等級劃分：見習戰士，戰士，青銅戰士，黑鐵戰士，白銀戰士，黃金戰士，星光戰士，殘月戰士，耀陽戰士，戰聖，戰神。 
> 　　 
> 　　鬥士：精通各種格鬥技，擅長使用拳套，指虎，拳劍等等進展格鬥武器。招式靈動，一般的鬥士鬥士以便於活動的皮甲爲主，魔界的人就比較喜歡鬥士這種職業。 
> 　　等級劃分：見習鬥士，鬥士，青銅鬥士，黑鐵鬥士，白銀鬥士，黃金鬥士，星光鬥士，殘月鬥士，耀陽鬥士，聖鬥士（！！！），神鬥士 
> 
> 　　劍士：分爲巨劍、長劍兩種。巨劍劍士一力量爲主，那種劍幾乎可以比用他的劍鋒殺死敵人，拍都拍死了。都做緩慢，身穿重甲。戰場上也比較多的一種職業。長劍劍士主要以輕靈爲主，劍走偏鋒，屬於纏鬥型的戰鬥職業，一般身穿布衣或者皮甲，主要作爲家族護衛，或者刺殺任務。 
> ...


雖說設定的相當詳盡，但是小說與遊戲有本質上的不同。
職業之間的能力差，必須由作者的文字加以體現，就這點而言，繁複的階級設定不但無助於讀者瞭解劇情，甚至會成為妨礙……

總之，希望冥月在人物塑造上多加努力。（拱手）

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿嗚～～～～～～＞＜

我恨我的信箱拉＞＜　阿月你寫的小說他居然沒有通知我＞＜

真的很對不起阿＞＜　（趴）

不過真的很好看耶（擦眼）沒想到冥你們還會去上學耶一ˇ一

四個人的實力都高深莫測，我想要不驚世駭俗還很難吧。。。。

接下來的發展也很令人期待喔，只是沒想到阿月跟月哥很合耶

所以之後因該會鬧出不少好玩的事吧︿︿

再次對不起＞＜　瞳我會常常注意有沒有新出的＞＜～
真的很抱歉＞＜

還有我快要出正文嚕～　我發現我真的睡超久的。。。。

----------


## 冥月

TO逍月：談約？肯定的啦~
那個學校的校長不都是這個樣子……
如果你能力足夠的話，競賽什麽的全部靠你啦
所以嘛~
唉……

TO潇湘：學校裏面的人形形色色，什麽樣子的都有，塑造起來……
貌似有些難诶……
所以只能盡力寫好嘞~
否則真的會向大大所說的變成累贅……

至於那個等級分的太過詳細……
唔~
一個位面存在了那麽多年，分出一些階位應該沒什麽問題
所以也不會出現遊戲中每個高階的人就一定會輕松滅掉低階的，畢竟不是遊戲，等級只是一個劃分實力階位的標準而已，也不乏超出常規的人。這個可以放心，不會與遊戲混淆的……

TO瞳：怎麽每次都抱歉那~
不用啦~~~
沒辦法，就蒼強一些控制的好。
其他的兩個……
好吧……
不說了，期待你的正文……

----------


## 靜炎

喔...
啊月又出新啦!
真棒喔!嘻嘻

啊月說到:
那個領頭的家夥說道：「一…一對麽？難道那是他們的窩？」 
哈哈哈
害我差一點笑破肚子。
還有...
啊月好像有像少打了一個字
意思完全變了



> 於是，三人在考官驚駭欲絕眼神中苦笑著走向了自己的臥室。至於狐影，讓逍月以弟弟的身份安置在了我們的寢室中。


哈哈哈...(好的臉都快歪掉了
讓逍月以弟弟的身份
哈哈哈...(不行了，肚子快破了
啊月火冒三丈:你這個臭小子，骷髏兵，給我衝啊!
炎三十六計溜為上策:啊...救命啊...！
啊月:別跑...，我要把你給碎屍萬段！
月在旁邊的底上畫圓圓，說著:我...什麼時候...變成弟弟了...嗚...。

----------


## 冥月

……
搞…搞什麽，這麽明顯的錯誤……
好吧，敬愛的靜炎先生……
你的眼睛太好用了……（借我用用吧，我會吧他煉成神器的……
多謝了……
再多些人看到會被笑死的……
還有啊……
逍月，嗚嗚 ，我對不住你呀~ 

（不過，稍稍的改了些，這回明了多了……咳咳

----------


## 冥月

> 請使用繁體中文。
> 
> 已代為轉換成繁體。由於是程式轉換，中間可能有所差錯，煩請自行訂正。
> 以下為簡體原文。
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
> 
> 第２８章：
> ...


第２８章：
　　學校定的是明天早上才會將分到的班級、學生證明等等一些物件和信息發放到各個學生的手中，而今天也只有在這裏住一晚了。奧斯丁早就睡的死豬一樣了，放出震耳欲聾的呼噜聲。而蒼…都不用去想，絕是哪怕有一絲動靜他們也會馬上驚醒，也算是殺手的本能吧……逍月？更不用說了，這家夥對周圍的元素波動敏感的很。看著窗外皎潔的月光，心中不知爲什麽突然浮現出了老頭那身穿道袍，一臉微笑的樣子。「唔，好久沒修煉了吧？」隨著一陣波動我直接消失在了寢室裏。

　　找了一個比較隱蔽的地方，開始拉扯空中遊離的星辰之力。星辰秘典只能在夜晚修煉，記得老頭曾經說過：「月啊，如果你偏要在白天修煉，炙熱的太陽真火會直接早就一盤烤狼肉，爲師等著哦……」

　　無奈的吸收著周圍的星力，郁悶的想到：「修煉了這麽就才修到凝星，真不知道是什麽人創作的星辰秘典，真夠強的。」（ＰＳ：聚星、凝星、星芒、虛星、成星、天星）

　　仔細感受了一下自己的實力，看著體內緩緩流淌的星辰之力已經發出微微的銀光，略帶興奮的想到：「唔，看來再努力一下應該就可以聚成星芒了。」看著天上那高懸的月亮，心頭突然升起一種欲望，完全的吸收太陰的力量，不過腦中又響起了老頭的聲音：「不過，太陽真火不能修煉，而夜晚修煉也不能只靠太陰的力量，否則…冷鮮肉是少不了了……」

　　看了看散發這幽光的月亮，有查了查自己的修爲，咬了咬牙，猛的將所有吸收遊離星力的能量全部轉移到了月光上面，成與不成，是生是死都看著一次了。之見月光好像猛地變亮了一般，源源不絕的陰性星力籠罩了整片林子，有些樹木甚至直接凍成了冰雕。剛剛接受到太陰星力的時候，一陣寒流猛的沖進體內，如果不是星力比較柔和，可能會當場被凍成冰棍。

　　緩緩的控制著星力以可以承受住的規格緩緩的流淌到體內的循環中，雖然這個位面現在處於夏季，不過卻依然凍的渾身打顫，不過卻絲毫不敢出差錯，如果稍稍的多流入一點，估計就完蛋了。感受著能量的增長，心頭暗自嘀咕道：「若不是需要突破，今後再也不幹這事了，真不是狼幹的。」

　　冰冷的陰氣甚至將精神都凍結的緩慢了，只能感受到自己體內的星力循環，卻不能感受到外界的事情。而此時的林子外面正站著一個黑袍的家夥，如果仔細看的話，不難看出他就是身負冥神詛咒的段月。由於他中的是我下的詛咒，所以每晚修煉一下吸收一些星力，也是在下詛咒的時候我告訴他的修煉方法。雖然只是初級，這麽多年他已經養成了這個習慣。不過當他找到這個比較隱蔽的小樹林剛要進去的時候，卻看到空中的月光仿佛聚光燈一樣瞬間籠罩了整片林子，而且那些樹木也全部都凍成了冰雕。

　　看著眼前冰封的樹林，段月的心中翻起了驚濤駭浪：「這時什麽實力？居然能直接的引動月亮的星力。」

　　正當他想進去看看的時候，一個略帶溫和的聲音從後面傳來：「建議你不要進去，如果你想變得和那些樹一樣的話。」

　　段月猛的回頭，看著不遠處那個緩緩走來並與自己一個寢室的名爲逍月的狼人，心中的驚駭簡直到了無以複加的地步，原本對自身感應力很有信心的段月心中不斷的呻吟：「這都是什麽，這個學校怎麽這麽多怪物？走了這麽近居然還沒有發現。裏面的家夥難道真的是那個看出我的詛咒的家夥麽。」

　　而逍月自然是感應到空間中的陰氣瘋狂的向著某個地方彙聚才趕來的，正好看到段月正要進入樹林，心想怎麽說也是一個寢室的，看著他去送死也不好說，所以便出言提醒了一下段月。隨後看向樹林的深處，苦笑了一聲，心道：「這個瘋子，他以爲他也是混沌之軀麽？居然敢這樣彙聚陰氣。唉，但願他沒事吧……」

　　而此時的我吸收已經達到了即將突破的邊緣，體內的星力循環已經開始發出縷縷的銀色星光了，看著即將形成的光芒，心中暗自竊喜：「還好，還好沒人來打擾，精確的控制太陰星力真是太難了。唔，再堅持一會……」

　　而蒼看到感覺到寢室中只剩下一個奧斯丁在那裏呼呼大睡，也窮極無聊的跑了出來，一起看著冒著森冷寒氣的森林說道：「他在裏面修煉麽？」

　　逍月撇了撇嘴說道：「是啊，真不知道怎麽想的，弄這麽大的動靜。一會如果有人來打擾就只有靠咱們兩個攔住了。看的出來，只要這家夥受到一點打擾就會凍成冰棍了吧。」

　　蒼還沒有說話，逍月的耳朵便轉了轉，苦笑著說道：「看吧，說來就來了。蒼，你幫忙攔住他，我負責保護這邊。」

　　蒼翻了翻白眼，快速的向著散發出能量波動的未知疾馳而去，留下逍月無奈的開始用道符布置起一些防禦陣法。

　　蒼遠遠的就看到一個典型的老魔法師飛快的向著這裏疾馳而來，於是直接一道刀光斬了過去。而那個老魔法師心頭一凜，飛快的釋放出一張魔法盾，堪堪的守住了蒼的攻擊。

　　蒼緩緩的飄到魔法師的面前，冷冷的說道：「此路不通，還請回吧。」魔法師看著蒼略帶怒氣的說道：「我可是混亂學校的校長弗萊迪，這位在我的地盤中襲擊我，似乎有些說不過去吧？」

　　蒼無所謂的擺了擺手，隨後指向我所在的位置說道：「這個不是問題，只要你不是沖著那邊去的，我可以不攔著你。」

　　弗萊迪冷冷的哼了一身，隨後舉起了手中的魔杖指著蒼說道：「很不幸，那裏正是我的目的地，我不能允許有人在我的學校內搞破壞。」

　　蒼依然面無表情的搖了搖說道：「那就好，他不是在搞破壞，只是除了一點事故而已。」

　　弗萊迪半晌沒有說話，不過蒼敏銳的看到了弗萊迪的最正在快速的開合著。冷冷的哼了一聲緩緩的從腰間拔出長刀，整把刀給人的感覺就是太刀一樣，刀身呈現出一種詭異的黑色，幽深的似乎可以將靈魂吸入一樣。細窄的刀身卻出奇的沒有給人攻擊力底下的感覺，反而有種強大的錯覺。

　　平舉著手中的太刀，刀尖直指遠處的弗萊迪冷冷的說道：「你確認要與我作對？希望你不要後悔。」

　　弗萊迪用實際行動表明了他的態度。隨著咒語的完成，弗萊迪大喝一聲：「流星火雨！」只見空中形成了無數個炙熱的火球，停滯了半響，隨後便鋪天蓋地的向著蒼砸去，周圍的空間甚至都被灼燒出了一些波紋，而有些火球互相碰撞卻沒有抵消，反而融合成了一團更大的火焰。蒼笑了笑，臉上露出了少許狂熱的神情淡淡的說道：「還不錯，好久沒有遇到差不多的對手了呢。」隨後一臉無奈的說道：「那兩個家夥還沒和他們打過。唉，有些無奈呢……」

　　猛地將手一擡，狂暴的風元素便開始在蒼的身邊聚集，就在第一枚火球即將攻擊到蒼的時候，無數道青色的風刃便以蒼爲中心席卷了整個空間，將原本鋪天蓋地的火球盡數擊碎，甚至有不少風刃夾雜著尖厲的破空聲向著弗萊迪疾馳而去。

　　弗萊迪被蒼這招驚的愣了愣，但畢竟修煉那麽多年了，很快的便調整了心態，默默的念了段咒語，一張魔法盾又出現在了他的眼前擋住了銳利的風刃。

　　然而當他再擡頭的時候卻發現眼前的狼人早以不知所蹤，心頭大呼不好的同時，又給自己撐開了一張張魔法盾。當弗萊迪的魔法盾開到第三層的時候，身後響起了一陣陰沈沈的聲音：「羅刹破皇刃。」猛的回過頭去，卻看到一陣濃厚的鬥氣飛快的覆蓋了太刀的刀身，使得刀身就像是籠罩了一層黑光一樣閃爍著一種名爲危險的光芒。弗萊迪不敢托大，劍對方已經完成了灌注鬥氣，於是緊緊的用精神力鎖住蒼，並一刻不停的給自己加持防禦。只見蒼笑了笑說道：「你難道不累麽？算了，爲了讓你少受點累……」

　　隨後空間一陣波動弗雷迪吃驚的看著眼前的狼人消失在了空氣中，此時弗雷迪的腦中一片混亂，不斷的嘀咕著：「修煉空間魔法的狼人劍士？我怎麽不知道有這號人。」

　　但是蒼沒有給他時間考慮，一個瞬移閃到弗雷迪身後，用冰冷的聲音緩緩的說道：「一閃」

　　太刀橫斬，飛快的劈向了弗雷迪的魔法盾上，太刀與魔法盾碰撞，三散發出陣陣耀眼的光芒，弗雷迪驚駭的看著魔法盾一個接一個的破碎，終於在最後一個魔法盾宣告破碎後飛快的閃到了距離蒼很遠的地方喘著粗氣看著不遠處的蒼說道：「你很強，但是也不能證明你就可以在我的學校力撒野。雖然我是校長，但也不證明我就是最強的，和我差不多的人有的是，你……」

　　弗雷迪的話還沒有說完，眼前的狼人便再度消失，並且在弗雷迪的身後傳來一陣陰冷的聲音，那聲音幾乎將弗雷迪的血液凝固了，陰冷的聲音不斷的沖擊著弗雷迪的耳膜：「你的廢話太多了。那麽，永別了。」

　　隨後明顯的感到脖頸處有一個陰冷的勁風飛快的斬來，心中不禁哀歎：「辛辛苦苦的達到了聖域，卻要如此無名的死在自己的學校裏面麽。」

　　然而預料中的疼痛感並沒有傳來，反而聽到了叮的一聲武器碰撞的聲音，疑惑的回頭望去，一柄散發著灼熱氣息長劍正擋住了那柄奪命的長刀，看向長劍的使用者，弗雷迪重重的松了口氣說道：「弗萊迪，你來的真是時候。」

　　蒼皺了皺眉頭一個瞬移遠遠的離開對面的兩個人打量著眼前那持劍的人。

　　持劍的人故作鎮定的看著蒼說道：「不錯的力道，不知閣下爲什麽要襲擊混亂學校，以及意圖殺死我哥哥呢？」雖然語氣平靜非常，但是持劍的手那微微的顫抖卻出賣了他現在的狀況，弗萊迪心中暗自嘀咕道：「好強的力道，用這麽細的長劍發出的力道卻足夠與巨劍劍士抗衡了。」

　　蒼沒有回答，反而對著弗雷迪冷冷的說道：「再對你說一次，不要再向那裏前進了。」

　　弗雷迪撫平了剛剛的驚恐說道：「我還是那句話，這不可能，這是我的學校……」

　　蒼無奈的搖了搖頭說道：「那好吧，雖然兩個人，不過應該沒有問題的。風刃天襲」

　　隨著蒼的話，整個空間的風的流動開始便的異常起來，數不清的青色風刃密密麻麻的斬向弗雷迪兄弟，弗雷迪趁著弗萊迪的保護，念動咒語召出一面火焰組成的護罩將兩人護在裏面，雖然火焰護罩被風刃打的東倒西歪，不過還是抵擋住了風刃的襲擊。

　　蒼看著那個搖搖欲墜的護罩，冷冷的笑了一聲，隨後手一揮說道：「既然這樣不行，那就換一種方式吧，呵呵。風之鏈鋸。」

　　漫天的風刃似乎受到了長官的命令一樣飛快的排成一排首尾相接的組成了一個個圓環將護罩包裹在了裏面。每一會，隨著一陣令人牙酸的聲音後，火焰護盾化作了漫天的火星，而裏面也傳出弗萊迪的聲音「烈焰破魔劍！」

　　一道更強烈的劍芒沖天而起，將飛快收縮的鏈鋸斬的粉碎，在空中形成了一柄通紅的火焰長劍。

　　看著似乎陰謀得逞的弗萊迪，感受著數股飛馳而來的氣息，蒼無奈的揉了揉腦袋皺著眉頭說道：「看來你的信號發的很不錯啊。唔，來了這麽多人，有些難辦了哦。」

　　隨後放開眉頭甩了甩太刀繼續說道：「不過也沒什麽，來一個殺一個，來兩個殺一雙，來多了殺一打，呵呵。」（ＰＳ：一打貌似等於十二個……）

　　不多時，蒼的身邊便圍了六名武士，其中還有一個手持騎士長槍的人帶了一條巨龍，隨後又緩緩的飄來四名魔法師。怎麽說也對這個混亂城做過一些了解。這些人估計就是混亂學院的那些聖域級別的人了。

　　「烈焰聖鬥士維金斯、聖槍昆尼斯、裂天劍聖迪亞哥、血屠狂斧、虛影刺客列古、聖龍騎士波迪。诶呀呀，看來弗萊迪的面子很大哦，一個信號便召來這麽多強者。唔，那那便的四個法師一定就是聖域召喚師瑟琳娜、冰係禁咒法師裏德爾、亡靈禁咒法師沙維和聖域幻術師夢羅了吧？唉，真是……」

　　這時一個雙拳真散發著熊熊烈焰身穿火紅皮甲的大漢倨傲的指著蒼說道：「狼人，說出你的名字，能被我們這麽多人圍攻還能如此平靜的人值得我們紀念。」

　　看著這套行裝，不難看出他的身份，烈焰聖鬥士維金斯。蒼看著倨傲的維金斯冷冷的笑了笑說道：「紀念？算了吧，還是由我來紀念你們還好些。不過，記住我的名字，蒼煌，到了冥界好好紀念吧。風刃天襲。」

　　依然是一手風刃天襲，不過當這招釋放在群戰的時候才顯出了他的可怕，一招幾乎將在場所有的人壓制住，不過蒼似乎覺得並不滿意，於是緩緩的舉起了手中的太刀，對著四名法師所在的方位一揮，無數漆黑的刀芒與空氣發出淒厲的摩擦聲呼嘯著向著四名法師疾馳而去，但是畢竟都達到了禁咒法師的水平，瑟琳娜飛快的召出了自己的本名聖獸，一匹水藍色的獨角馬，發出一道粗大的光柱直擊蒼，裏德爾則召出了一面冰牆來阻擋蒼的滅界，然而冰牆明顯不能抵擋滅界與風刃天襲的交錯攻擊，不多時便變成了薄薄的一層，而獨角馬的光柱也被蒼輕松的閃了過去，在次釋放了一個滅界後，便抛開了這邊的法師們沖向了那邊的戰士們。

　　而此時沙維和裏德爾聯手釋放了一面漆黑的冰牆，似乎是亡靈魔法與冰係魔法的混合堪堪的抵擋住了蒼的滅界。隨後沙維苦笑著對一旁的夢羅說道：「問什麽不用你的幻術啊？」

　　夢羅一臉無奈的對著沙維說道：「異常恐怖的精神力，我都差點被自己的幻術反噬了。真不知道這家夥是從哪裏蹦出來的。」

　　滅界的刀芒與風刃依然在冰牆上肆虐著，不過這次的冰牆恢複力明顯比原來強了許多，那邊削掉這邊便加厚，兩邊開始了僵持。

　　而反觀這邊的武士陣營已經開啓了一個個的鬥氣盾正和蒼纏鬥著，雖然人數占據了優勢，但是面對靈活的蒼，以及漫天的風刃，明顯有些力不從心，所以兩面可以說是僵持起來。

　　而躺在一旁的弗雷迪兄弟早就跑出了老遠，看著漫天的風刃刀芒，暗自心驚：「居然能硬抗十名聖階而不敗，實力果然恐怖至極。」

　　而這邊的蒼則是心中暗暗著急，雖然外人看來自己打的很輕松，但是以一己之力硬抗六名聖域武士的攻擊而且其中還有一個龍騎士經常的趁著混亂襲擊，自身的消耗其實是很大的。如果再這樣撐下去對自己百害而無一利。心中暗暗的想到：「速戰速決。」
　　
　　隨後一個瞬移閃到一旁，猛的將手中的太刀向空中一抛，手中一刻不停的飛快結印，六名聖域明顯的感覺到了不對，紛紛撞開身旁的風刃飛快的攻來。最快的是波迪，由於巨龍的魔法抗性一向很高，所以第一個沖出了風刃的包圍挺槍刺向蒼。

　　而隨著太刀的緩緩下落，一道道充滿狂暴的風元素的波動開始在蒼的四周蕩漾起來，到了最後甚至可以看到一圈圈青色的漣漪以蒼爲中心一圈圈的蕩漾開來，不過當青色的波紋經過波迪的時候，波迪便全身巨震的退了回去，驚恐的看著那一道道似乎無害的青色波紋。

　　望著周圍好友不解的眼神，只有無奈的苦笑。只有他自己明白，剛剛那道波紋所蘊含的力量有多麽強悍，強悍到差點將它的鬥氣護盾破壞掉。

　　隨著波紋的加劇，空中的太刀終於又開始下落，而此時蒼的結印也早已完成，伸手接住空中的太刀，緩緩的擡起偷來，眼中似乎閃過一絲銳利的青芒，緩緩的舉刀向著對面的六人，隨後猛地將刀一揮，緩緩的說道：「風之刀域，無限絞殺。」

　　隨著話音的落地，一道閃爍著青光的半圓將衆人籠罩了進去，漫天的罡風吹打著衆人的護盾，漆黑的刀芒不斷的穿梭在淩亂的風刃之中是不是的給著衆人突然的襲擊。

　　幾名聖域無奈的看著漫天的風刃，隨後互相對視一眼，也全部開啓了自己的領域，不過明顯要比蒼的小了好幾圈。一時間領域中風刃刀芒亂舞。烈火咆哮並與暴風雪形成了衣服冰火兩重天的景象，潔白的聖光穿過層層的風刃投射的衆人身上，增強著他們的體力，回複著他們的傷痕。一道道劍芒和斧影穿過了風刃的層層阻礙斬向蒼煌，空中夾雜著幻術凝成的漫天花雨。如果不是在戰鬥，說起來的確蠻漂亮的，但是身處暴風中心的蒼明顯沒有那麽好的興致來看著些危險的美景。

　　看著壓力越來越大，蒼猛的揮手發出一道充斥著閃電的雷霆風暴帶著撕裂一切的能量咆哮著卷向了衆人，隨後明顯的臉色有些發白，緩緩的喘了幾口氣後又繼續開始控制起漫天的風刃刀芒。而衆人正使用著領域抵禦蒼的領域效果，而風暴的能量波動也被漫天的風刃所掩蓋，並一路吸收了大量的風刃繼續襲向了衆人。波迪突然一瞥看到了呼嘯而來的風暴，心頭一跳猛的將自身的神護領域釋放到極致催動座下的巨龍向著龍卷風撞去，龍卷風與領域互相對撞，發出像是用刀子去劃玻璃一般的刺耳聲音，隨著一聲玻璃的破碎聲，神護領域破碎而雷霆風暴也宣告消失。

　　漫天的風刃與一道聖光同時飛向領域破碎的波迪，只是一瞬間波迪便被漫天的風刃劃成了數塊，不過由於風刃的速度實在是太快，身體組織還沒有死亡便被聖光至於，所以波迪可以說是受到了地獄一般的待遇，渾身被切碎後有重組，再切碎，再重組…直到一團黑氣悍不畏死的將波迪托回衆人的領域才算結束，而波迪早以因爲痛苦而暈了過去。

　　昆尼斯看著昏迷的波迪，雙眼血紅的看著在風刃中時隱時現的蒼，憤怒的大吼道：「可惡的家夥，還真當我們怕了你不成！各位咱們沖，這樣子也是等死！」

　　於是憤怒的衆人開始全力催鼓領域開是緩緩的在漫天的風刃中向著蒼所在的方向前進，而蒼敏銳的發現本來的十人小組中出了昏迷的波迪，卻還少了一個人，虛影刺客列古。

　　環視了一周卻沒有發現列古的身影，心想應該是潛行了吧？於是沒有在乎，依然操控著風刃抵擋衆人的領域。

　　終於當衆人的領域終於籠罩到蒼的時候，已經沒辦法使用單純的領域來抵擋了，只有任由領域自行攻擊提刀沖了上去，與衆人戰成一團

　　空中的風刃與漫天的火球劍影猛烈的碰撞著，刀芒與斧影互相斬斷對方，再被其他的刀芒斧影斬斷。

　　蒼一個瞬移閃開一旁，隨後微微聚氣輕聲說道：「閻犽」對著對面正在發愣的衆人揮出一道黑色的月牙形攻擊，月牙形的攻擊擊碎了所有阻擋的火球劍影，直直的沖向衆人，而衆人看到這道散發著危險氣息的月牙，紛紛拼了命的開啓了防禦來抵擋這道月牙，隨著月牙的接近，最終與衆人凝成的護盾碰撞在了一起，出乎意料的沒有發出任何聲音，靜靜的沒入了護盾中，隨著月牙的進入，護盾頓了一下，隨後應聲破碎，而衆人卻突然臉色一白，陷入了短暫的失神，只有專修亡靈魔法的沙維只是頓了一下，隨後加大領域的防禦又抵住了蒼的一擊，並散發出一絲絲靈魂力量回複了衆人。

　　昆尼斯剛剛回複，便略帶顫音的看著遠處不住喘氣的蒼說道：「好詭異的靈魂攻擊。不過看你也沒什麽力氣了，束手就擒吧。」

　　雖然他說的不錯，蒼的確已經有些精疲力盡了。不過，他們也是一樣，都堅持不了多久，不過……

　　蒼身後的影子中突然升起一道黑色的人影，一柄短小的匕首毒蛇一般刺向蒼的後身，如果被刺中必死無疑。

　　蒼雖然驚駭，但是長期所殺手所鍛煉出的應急能力也不是蓋的布下了一道碎風壁阻礙了一下匕首的攻擊，隨後勉強的一個瞬移閃開。看著對面的九人，無奈的破碎了領域，不過領域破碎後的碎片也被蒼用力量夾裹著擊碎了衆人那同樣後繼無力的領域。

　　看著對面幾乎沒有什麽損失的刺客列古，回頭看了看我與逍月所在的防線，無奈的繼續舉起了手中的太刀。雖然力氣已盡，但是卻無奈的升起一種死拼到底的意念，怎麽？這就算是友情麽？

　　正當蒼要舉刀沖過去的時候，一個身穿道袍的身影出現在了蒼的身邊，看著氣喘籲籲的蒼，開心的笑了笑說道：「怎麽樣？來的不算晚吧？」

　　蒼只覺得氣息一滯，惱怒的錘了逍月一下說道：「哼，都打殘了你才來。喂喂，你不用去守著那家夥了麽？」

　　逍月只是淡淡的一笑，看著同樣飛奔而來的段月說道：「不用了，那家夥已經結束了，瘋子，看他下次還剛不剛隨意的玩命……」

　　對面的學院衆人聽到逍月的話臉色刷的一下就白了，本來之前的那個就以一己之力挑倒他們九個人，而就在對方精疲力盡的時候，又來了一個看起來不弱與他的家夥，而且聽他們的話，還有一個！天啊，獸人什麽時候出來了這麽一群怪物。

　　他們腦中的想法還沒結束，一聲悠長的狼嚎猛的傳了過來，看著逍月嘴角微微翹起的弧線，學院衆人的心中猛的升起了一種無力的感覺。

　　隨著一陣能量亂流，不遠處響起一陣陣冰塊破碎的聲音，飛濺的冰碴甚至落在了衆人的眼前。

　　而此時的我正感受著體內磅礴的星辰之力沈浸在無盡的喜悅中。真是…這麽久終於突破到星芒了麽？緩緩的在手中聚成一團完全星力組成的能量球，已經不再是從前的灰暗，反而充滿了銀光，就想是一個小太陽一樣。用神識感受著身邊以及整個空間的一條條線一樣的星辰力場，突然有種即使能力沒有被封印的時候都沒有感受到的感覺，我可以操控這些星辰力場獲取無盡的星辰之力爲我使用，這種能量接近與永不枯竭的感覺，令我沈浸了好一會才反應過來。隨後一個瞬移閃到逍月身邊，看著對面面色蒼白的衆人，對逍月笑著說：「唔，這些你來解決吧，我閃了哦。」

　　隨後直接牽引著一道星辰之力注入蒼的體內，略帶期待的說道：「感覺怎麽樣？」畢竟是第一次用，心中不免有些緊張。

　　蒼閉上眼睛感受了一下，隨後直直的看著我說道：「唔，還行吧，就是太少了，如果再多一些。蠻舒服的，想按摩一樣……」

　　蒼的話還沒說完就被暴怒的我直接控制著星辰立場準確的順著寢室窗戶抛到了寢室的床上，空中依然殘留著蒼不甘的聲音：「你虐待傷員！」

　　逍月無奈的搖了搖頭，對我說道：「怎麽樣，這種力量如何？好古怪的力量。」　

　　聳了聳肩膀，對著逍月笑了笑說道：「還可以，蠻好玩的。呃，這裏就交給你了。咳咳，我去照顧傷員……」隨後便瞬移開了。

　　逍月無奈的看著我離去的方向，又看了看對面的衆人，笑著說道：「好吧，那我們就談談吧。呃？不要用那麽驚恐的樣子看著我，我不喜歡殺人……」




－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
啊啊～
２８結束　咔咔～
連續更新兩篇好舒服～

這章蒼的戰鬥場景比較多一些，不知道寫的怎麽樣
也不知道蒼滿不滿意內～


好吧，這裏是一些各個位面軍團的介紹，如果想留些懸念的朋友先不要看哦～　這段時間先介紹冥界的主要軍團，一次一個～嘿嘿～
所謂的主要軍團，一般就是各個冥神的直屬部隊了……

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


獵魂軍團：由屠刀、噬魂、刺穹三支部隊構成　隸屬：冥月
屠刀部隊，位面戰爭中所占的位置：終極武力。
基本上就好像是遊擊隊一樣，整個部隊只有一千人，不過實力全部是死神屠刀。
整個部隊通常使用鐮刀做武器，而單獨任務或者短兵相接的時候會換出滅魂軍刺以及自身所擅長的武器。
在整個戰場上遊逛，被其他位面稱爲群戰之王，每次兩方對決，巨大的鐮刀總是可以將對方的部隊開出一條通道，隨後如果沒有被包圍則繼續穿插，如果被包圍而圖爲困難的話則直接收起鐮刀開始使用其他武器混戰。
由於人數較少，而且實力強橫反而容易突圍和與敵人纏鬥。
不過自從冥月離開冥界後，便偃旗息鼓不再出戰，只是在星辰海深處防守自己的領地。

噬魂部隊，位面戰爭所占的位置：攻城、大規模作戰。
不停的在各個軍團中配合，另天界最痛恨的一只軍隊，沒錯是痛恨，對屠刀是恐懼，而對於噬魂則是痛恨，因爲這支部隊的人也與屠刀一樣，人數只有不到一千，但是卻出乎意料的全部都是引魂者……
無數次的夾雜在其他冥神的軍隊中突襲天界大軍造成大規模信仰轉化
不過與屠刀一樣，冥月離開後便固守在了星辰海深處不理戰事。

刺穹部隊，位面戰爭所占的位置：守城
清一色的修煉至神級的亡靈弓箭手，，人數依然不多，只有一千左右，不過已經足夠站滿以作城池的防禦工事了。
而天界軍隊一旦發現挂有刺穹軍旗的城池如無必要，絕對會罵罵咧咧的轉身離開
不去作無謂的犧牲。
同樣的固守星辰海不再出戰

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呵呵，阿月出產速度真的很快，

這篇戰鬥蒼我很喜歡呢，

不過阿月也真是的，竟然在別人的地盤搞這種恐怖的修煉，

怪不得人家會殺上門來。

期待下篇囉。

----------


## 靜炎

喔...啊月出版的速度好快喔!
真的好羨慕啊月有如些多的時間
炎我還得等考試完才可以，嗚........
算了，回到正題。
啊蒼還真是勵害啊
打的真是精彩
盡然能敵檔...==『十聖』...
啊.........氣死我啦!
那幾個也能自稱聖啊
我師父都只有『四聖獸』而以
呵...真是不甘心啊!
把那聖字給炎我去了
要不然小心炎我叫『四聖獸』把你們變成『死身』(十聖的類似音，呵呵==
等等!?==炎我能操控師父的『四聖獸』嗎?(別先被他們當點心吃掉就好了
期待下一章喔^^

----------


## 逍月

是啊，來談談吧......嘻嘻......
月我『不喜歡』殺人。
是不喜歡喔，不是不能。（燦）

不過，說實在，跑到人家學校裡搞這種飛機，好像有點過意不去？（笑）
本來還在期待 伴豬吃老虎 莫名其妙的校園生活的～XD

不過蒼真的很厲害呢！
十個聖階，不知道那個世界實力的分法跟原本世界有什麼不同呢？

唉唉，真是的，下篇要等到下個禮拜六了！
期待囉～

----------


## 冥月

TO蒼：我就喜歡再他們地盤搞修煉
不服？
咳咳~
那個…蒼啊 幫我擋一下 我知道你很凶悍……

TO炎：沒辦法，這幾天有時間
在家呆著也是呆著……
就更新玩咯~
你認爲聖域很強？
那只能算是低階位面的巅峰而已……
四聖獸雖然叫聖獸……
不過你能用聖階來比擬他們？
天啊，那地府小鬼都能天庭了……

TO逍月：
扮豬吃老虎？
那是一定會的啦~
不會“和善”的商量一下，封鎖消息麽？
咔咔~
不是十個聖階垃圾……
是蒼的領域有些……
就你那混沌領域也是啊……

好吧，下一章要在下周日，這周是出了些意外放了一天假……

----------


## 靜炎

==嗯.........
那...聖級跟聖階有什麼不一樣嗎?
因為炎我定的是
仙級、神級、神帝
妖級、魔級、魔尊
仙妖、神魔、【聖】(聖為獸的最高境界)
而炎我的師父是
獸人、居士、君子、賢士、天聖(天聖獸人或人，心靈的高境界)
因為聖後就是無上的佛了
但炎我還不敢拿佛來開玩笑...嘻嘻
所以炎我把小說裡的聖字位子定的很高喔!==
雖然炎我還有便細小的級別分析
但如果在這裡說了就不好玩了...嘻嘻

----------


## 冥月

這個……
魔法的聖階，就是神級以下的……

至於炎你說的聖階……

唔，貌似就屬於修真的終極目標 聖人了吧？

這幫聖人很恐怖的說，不過只有幾個而已

所以一些位面使用聖階也沒有什麽吧……

----------


## 冥月

第２９章：
　　可能是爲了震懾一下對方，還是單純的爲了自己舒服。總之揮了揮手召出一個由土塊構成的座椅一屁股坐了下去。遠遠的利用空間折疊與蒼一起看著逍月的樣子，看了看手中的雪茄無奈的想到「如果手中在拿一根雪茄，就和我談生意的樣子沒什麽兩樣了……」

　　逍月整理了一下道袍，面帶微笑的看著對面臉色蒼白的衆人說道：「這個呢，我們沒有什麽惡意。」隨後看著對面由於脫離與驚嚇而滿臉慘白的衆人，撓了撓頭繼續說道：「只不過我那個朋友暴力了一點…他認爲你們要去打擾我的另一個朋友修煉。不過，如果你們不去惹他，他有怎麽會對你們大打出手呢？總的來說，呃…還是你們的問題……」

　　弗雷迪雖然臉色慘白，但是聽了逍月的話臉色立刻由白轉紅，怒氣沖天的說道：「這裏是我的學校，你們在這裏不知道弄了什麽，搞出那麽大的能量波動，身爲校長怎麽能不去看看，怎麽到最後還是我們的問題？」說罷，便不顧體內的能量所剩不多便要再次凝聚魔法。

　　唯一還保留著大量力量的列古攔住了弗雷迪，輕輕的向前一步說道：「那麽，你們現在想幹什麽呢？學校雖然沒什麽損失，不過幾個學院護衛幾乎被你們全部打傷，如果現在的一幕有人看到並透露出去的話，估計明天就會有人來找麻煩了。」

　　列古這一步的確很有道理，輕輕的不著痕迹的擋住了身後正在釋放卷軸的沙維。

　　看著這一切，我無奈的對一旁躺著看“電視”的蒼說道：「這個亡靈法師太不入流了…用精神力帶著一絲靈魂力量直接激發卷軸就可以了嘛，偏要這麽麻煩。」

　　蒼看了看平靜異常的我，隨後翻了翻白眼說道：「你這個冥界來的家夥和那些亡靈法師比？也不顯得掉身價！怎麽？不擔心那小子麽？」

　　我看著蒼聳了聳肩膀隨後露出一絲陰險的笑容說道「哼哼，我在的那個位面小孩子都知道這種快速激發卷軸的方法。而且…擔心？爲什麽要擔心？那個卷軸應該是召喚塞拉鷥的獻祭卷軸吧？唔，塞拉鸶應該是冥府獄守之一。」

　　蒼睜大眼睛愣了愣，隨後猛的坐了起來對我說道：「冥府獄守！那些家夥都是神級的吧？你居然說沒有問題！」

　　我一只手將蒼摁回了床上，隨後敲碎了空間折疊形成的鏡子說道：「唔，真的沒問題了，那個家夥是我老姐的手下罷了，不過…還是要我去看一看呢。」隨後便用瞬移離開了，只留下了一臉驚訝的蒼喃喃自語：「沒記錯的話，教廷的聖典上記載著一些冥界的家夥吧。冥月的老姐是塞拉鸶的上司…冥府的頭頭？冥府的頭頭據說只有一個弟弟……冥月，冥月…啊！該死的，這麽久了才反應過來！不過…那個禁制還真夠強的，冥神都能封印成這個樣子……」

　　靜靜的站在逍月的身邊，略帶好笑的看著對面的列古，看的他渾身都有些不自然了，甚至連可以與逍月扯東扯西拖延時間的良好口才都有些結巴了。不過，身後的一道黑光令他完全的放松了下來。一時間似乎只聽到沙維的祭文，沙維在列古的身後瘋狂的略帶興奮的大喊起來：「一雙眼睛凝視著過去，一雙眼睛凝視著現在，一雙眼睛凝視著未來。偉大的冥府獄守三頭狼塞拉鸶，請聆聽我的祈禱，請接受我的祭品，來到我的身邊幫助我了結眼前的敵人吧。」隨後便掏出一個一個閃著淡淡光芒的瓶子扔到了空中。

　　逍月看著沙維，緩緩的將手放在了劍柄上面隨後輕聲對我說道：「貌似不是很好對付的樣子。」拍了拍逍月的肩膀讓他不要擔心，隨後看著空中的瓶子，我無奈的捂住了額頭郁悶的回想起了爲什麽每次去老姐的家中總是有那麽多的聖階靈魂了。我就說嘛，幽狼是不吃靈魂的，怎麽那麽多靈魂庫存……

　　空間中緩緩的出現了一個旋轉的黑洞先是將裝滿聖階靈魂的瓶子吸了進去，隨後一道巨大的身影緩緩出現在了衆人的眼前，中人的臉色更白了一分，連完好無損的列古也不例外。只有剛剛完成召喚的沙維，臉上閃爍著興奮的潮紅，畢竟以這個位面的水準能夠出現召出塞拉鸶這個級別的家夥已經很不錯了。

　　塞拉鸶一只腦袋轉向一旁興奮的沙維說道：「嗯？是你召喚的我麽？那麽，目標在哪裏？」

　　沙維愣了愣，高興的指向了我與逍月說道：「就在那裏，偉大的塞拉鸶大人，就是他們。」

　　塞拉鸶懶懶的轉過了頭，看了看逍月，隨後目光落到了我身上愣住了。開心的沖著塞拉鸶揮了揮手，隨後說道：「塞拉鸶，好久不見了。我老姐現在怎麽樣？」

　　聽到我說的話，逍月瘋狂的大笑了起來，甚至笑的太過厲害開始劇烈的咳嗽真怕他吧元嬰顆咳出來……

　　相對與大笑不止的逍月，對面的衆人臉色可以用精彩來形容了。青的、紫的、白的都有那。

　　塞拉鸶愣了半晌，隨後走近了一些對我點了點頭後說道：「很不好，冥月大人，由於您的失蹤月幽大人現在很生氣…甚至冥府衛隊都被月幽大人帶領著打到了天界的地盤要人去了……」

　　幹笑了兩聲，隨後對著塞拉鸶問到：「那…你現在能聯係到我老姐麽？」

　　塞拉鸶咧著嘴笑了笑，隨後用爪子指了指脖子上的一個項鏈上的一顆眼睛一樣的晶石說道：「估計月幽大人已經看到您了……」

　　開心的笑了笑，隨後指著對面面無人色的衆人說道：「那他們就……」

　　逍月在一旁插嘴說道：「算了吧，阿月，怎麽說也是我們錯在前面。」

　　無奈的看了看逍月，用手指了指心所在的位置，隨後笑著說道：「好吧，今天心情很好。你們該幹什麽幹什麽去吧。塞拉鸶，幫忙送送這些老大爺。」

　　塞拉鸶笑了笑，一道氣浪鋪天蓋地的湧向了衆人，將他們吹出了上百米後便停止了，形成了一道屏障。

　　剛剛趕走衆人，又一道裂縫便出現在了塞拉鸶身邊，月幽快步的跑除了裂縫向我跑來。隨後…“乓！”「嗷！」

　　一個拳頭以泰山壓頂之勢砸在了我的腦袋上面，隨後便傳來了月幽的暴喝聲：「臭小子，沒死也不告訴老姐我一聲！害的我白白擔心了那麽久。」

　　委屈的捂著頭頂，明顯的感覺腦袋上的一個地方飛快的腫了起來，隨後對著月幽說道：「通訊法寶都毀掉了，而且力量也不知道怎麽被禁锢了，沒辦法用空間裂縫回去。」

　　月幽這才緩和了臉色，對我說道：「那你現在怎麽辦？跟老姐回去？」

　　掏出一根雪茄點燃後吐出一個青藍色煙圈，隨後對著月幽無奈的說道：「不行啊老姐，現在回去的話，我還沒有在這裏安全，我想等我實力回複了之後再回去。」

　　月幽皺著眉頭想了想，隨後將罪詠從自己的空間出取了出來給我，隨後說道：「你最好快些回複，冥界那邊只能堪堪防守住，你的部隊我也不能去調動，你應該知道你那些親兵的脾氣，他們只答應幫助我守城，而且只限於我所防守的城池。還有…你弟弟。」

　　皺著眉頭看著月幽，隨後淡淡的問道：「怎麽了？老姐你放心，我不會像原來一樣只知道殺戮的。」

　　月幽微微的笑了笑，隨後用手摸了摸我的頭說道：「知道啊，剛剛看到你的時候就看到我親愛的弟弟身上少了那麽一絲肅殺之氣，多了一絲平和呢。唔，很大的進步。老姐也知道你不會沖動…好吧，你弟弟現在在我這裏，是被你父親送過來的。據說你們那裏的長老會……」

　　郁悶的躲了一下月幽的手，不過以現在的修爲又怎麽能躲的開呢，只好任由他在腦袋上摸來摸去，無奈的說道：「又是長老會麽？好吧，我知道了。」

　　月幽開心的笑了起來，隨後說道：「唔，老姐我也沒有那麽多時間來照顧你弟弟啊，所以啊……」揮手劃開一道裂縫，先是一道身影跳了出來，對我行了個師徒禮，然後便是一道灰色的影子撲了出來，並且不斷的叫著：「二哥！」

　　無奈的咧了咧嘴，指了指恭敬的站在一旁的蕩魂，又將挂在身上的幻星抱了起來。隨後對著月幽苦兮兮的說道：「老…老姐，怎麽……」

　　月幽很不負責任的聳了聳肩膀說道：「喏，老姐我是在是太忙了，沒有時間教導你的徒弟，也沒有那麽多時間去照顧你的弟弟，所以就只有叫給你這個不負責任的師父和哥哥咯。」隨後再次掏出一柄長劍抛了過來並對我說道：「喏，著是幻炎那家夥給你的，說神罰他也用不了，還是給你帶來實際點。」

　　將懷裏的幻星放到一旁，將嘴裏已經快要抽光的雪茄扔到了地上，滿臉委屈的對著月幽說道：「那好吧，我也只能這樣了…你要會去了麽？對了，下次來的時候將我那幾個收下帶來好麽？」

　　月幽笑著點了點頭，隨後臉色突然變的嚴肅起來說道；「把你的空間開啓一下，我要找點東西！」

　　我有些疑惑的開啓了自己的空間，隨後對對月幽說道：「老姐，找什麽啊？我幫你找。」

　　月幽面含煞氣的指了指地上的煙頭，隨後哼了一聲說道：「快點打開！」

　　頓時，滿臉的疑惑化作了驚恐，連忙的擺著手並用身子擋住了身後的空間裂縫說道：「沒了沒了，老姐，真的沒有了！」

　　月幽挑了挑眉頭說道：「沒有了？」隨後猛的沖過來將我扔了出去，隨後對著空間裂縫釋放了一個空間凝固，便在裏面翻了起來。

　　我也只能一臉悲容的做在一旁捶胸頓足了，看著一箱箱被翻出來的雪茄，同時看著臉色越來越青的月幽，心中大呼不好，趁著月幽專心翻找的時候偷偷的蕩魂使了個眼色，蕩魂只有苦著臉悄悄的開啓了一道裂縫，師徒兩個偷偷的搬起一箱雪茄想要放到裂縫裏面，隨後……

　　月幽氣憤的聲音猛的傳了過來：「你們兩個幹什麽呢？」

　　無奈的看著月幽，一把捉過手中的箱子，並且又挨了一拳後，看著那一箱箱雪茄被冥火燒成飛灰，隨後滿臉委屈的看向了月幽，不過看到了後者那可以滴出水來的臉後明智的選擇了閉嘴……

　　看著眼前的雪茄化作漫天的飛灰，月幽滿意的拍了拍手說道：「恩，那就這樣吧，老姐走了！小子，你要是再敢抽煙喝酒…哼哼哼哼。」

　　連忙的擺手並且說道：「老姐，我以聖神的名義發誓我絕對不會再抽煙喝酒了！」

　　又是一記重拳，隨後傳來月幽的吼聲：「聖神！那家夥的誓言連魔神的誓言都比他值錢！以冥神的身份用聖神的名義發誓？你騙那些腦殘的僵屍他們都不信！」

　　「……」

　　隨後月幽怒氣沖沖的帶著塞拉鸶走進了空間裂縫，塞拉鸶還回頭給了我一個無奈的眼神…耳邊傳來月幽的話：「你要是再敢抽煙喝酒，看我不拔光你身上的毛！」

　　猛的打了個冷顫，看著空間裂縫緩緩的合攏，對著逍月無奈的笑了笑，隨後偷偷的在衣服的暗兜裏面掏出一小把黑色的顆粒，滿臉笑意的說道：「還好，我還留了些煙草的種子，找個地方放種上後又能……」

　　看著眼前再度開啓的空間裂縫，以及怒火滔天的月幽，我無奈的發出了一陣慘嚎……

　　第二天躺在床上的蒼已經回複了，而取而代之的是連幻形都很難維持的我……

　　由於弗雷迪他們被塞拉鸶趕走，所以逍月又去找了那些老家夥，說明了我們的目的，於是一群老家夥將逍月狠狠的敲詐了一筆，逍月稀裏糊塗的給我們幾個“賣”了。

　　弗雷迪一聽說我們只是要去圖書館查找資料於是便對逍月說道：「圖書館的最上層只有導師才能去哦。」

　　隨後弗雷迪露出了只有狐狸才能露出的笑容對逍月說道：「怎麽樣？有沒有興趣來我們這裏做導師？每月有工資，並且如果你們來做導師的話，我們學校出錢給你們在混亂城弄一座府邸。」

　　不過逍月也沒有糊塗，考慮了一下後，對著弗雷迪說道：「那好，不過我想你一定有不少寶物吧？」

　　弗雷迪的臉色唰的一下…變白了。

　　經過了一番協商，我們幾個可以一人在學院的藏寶室中選擇一個物品帶走，不過裏面實在是沒有逍月與蒼煌看的上眼的東西，只有我發現了一堆靈魂晶石，這東西一般只有在戰場的地底深處才會出現，由戰死的並且沒有離開的靈魂凝聚而成，珍貴的可以，於是所有人將他們的機會讓給了我，將靈魂晶石拿走了８０％。弗雷迪的臉色已經不能用臉色來形容了，青的可以……

　　弗雷迪承諾的府邸也到位了，一座寬敞的建築，不知是巧合還是怎麽的，正好被分成了三個部分蒼和逍月的部分都雇傭了一些仆人，當然還有一個管家。不過我可是一個很節約的人哦，一個仆人與管家都沒有雇傭，不過我的那一部分建築成爲了整個府邸的禁地，到處都是遊逛的骨頭架子……

　　不過在還沒有去做導師的閑暇時間還是教導了一下蕩魂的戰技，隨後無奈的對蕩魂說道：「蕩魂啊，我承認我是一個稱職的殺手，但是不是一個稱職的師父呢。我走的殺戮劍道不適合你啊。以你的心態走殺戮劍道是不會有是什麽成就的，這個是星辰秘典，你先練習一下。所有的劍技都要你自己來創作，我不可能教你什麽。」

　　蕩魂無所謂的笑了笑說道：「沒什麽啊師父，不過你可不可以演示一下殺戮劍道給我看看呢，我看看能不能從其中找到一些靈感？」

　　猛的拍了一下蕩魂的腦袋，隨後說道：「想要看我的招式就直說，什麽找一些靈感……」

　　蕩魂摸著腦袋尴尬的笑著，隨後說道：「好不好？」

　　無奈的搖了搖頭，將手中的樹枝揮了揮說道：「看好了，就這一次。」

　　隨後對著不遠處的一片樹林毫無煙火的揮了一下，便對著蕩魂說道：「看清了麽？這招是爲師殺戮劍技中三招之一的屠盡蒼生，你能學會多少就看你的了。」

　　隨後也不理蕩魂不解的眼神，轉身走向了學校的方向，無奈的想著今天開始就要面臨著一群小孩子，真是太可悲了……

　　剛剛離開沒多久，在蕩魂吃驚的眼神中，一片樹林在風中緩緩的化作了漫天飛塵。

　　學院中，一群學生正站在一個練習場中，互相好奇的望向不遠的大門。而段月與奧斯丁居然也在其中。

　　一個學生說道：「據說學校找了幾個新的導師，不過爲什麽將我們這些劍士與魔法師混在一起教呢……」

　　另一個學生插嘴到：「誰知道呢，據說還是獸人來教我們。他們懂的劍技麽？懂的魔法麽？真是不知道院長怎麽想的」

　　這時一旁的段月冷冷的說道：「當你們看到他的時候你就不會這麽想了，不知道來教我們的是哪個呢？」

　　說話的學生正要還嘴，當看到是段月說道話的時候便不在說話，聳了聳肩膀輕聲低估道：「被神抛棄的家夥。」

　　段月只是皺了皺眉頭，沒有多說什麽，繼續看向了遠處的大門。

　　眼看著其他的兩個場地的導師已經到了，學生們好奇的看著不遠處逍月的道袍，以及穿著黑色風衣的蒼不停的議論著。

　　之間逍月不知道說了什麽，總之和學生們相處的貌似還不錯，隨後帶著學生們不知道說了什麽便帶了出去，而蒼那邊則是一一測試了一下每個學生的水準，隨後認真的給每個學生制定了一下學習的計劃，並一個個的教了起來，他的學生也是劍士居多，隨意一一指點了一些劍術後，便開始指導魔法師了。看來那些學生並不排斥這個新來的獸人老師甚至有的學生已經由開始的不屑轉化爲尊敬了，殺手就是殺手，做什麽都是這麽認真，唉。

　　而應該由我來教的學生們依舊遲遲的沒有等到他們的導師，有些學生甚至有些不耐煩的議論起來。

　　而段月的心中則是微微的顫了顫，心中略帶興奮的想到：「是那個修煉的家夥麽？」

　　當學生們就要離開的時候，一道身影晃晃悠悠的出現在了大門口。依然是月白色的風衣與長褲，黑色的皮鞋，只不過是懷中多了一條灰色的正在撒嬌的小狼而已。

　　看著這些不滿的學生，淡淡的笑了笑，隨後冷冷的說道：「不滿的垃圾可以離開。」

　　學生們被著個凶悍的開場白震住了，隨後便有一些學生大聲的喊了起來：「你說我們什麽！我們這些學校的精英來做你這個獸人的學生已經不錯了，居然說我們是垃圾？你會用劍麽？你會用魔法麽？」

　　沒有理會那些大吵大鬧的學生，看著那些依然靜靜的站在那裏的學生們，雖然他們也有些不滿，不過他們沒有像其他的人一樣的大吵大鬧，只是有一個學生站了出來說道：「老師，冒昧的問下，可不可以讓我們看看你的實力？」

　　聳了聳肩膀，淡淡的說道：「那麽，剛剛那些喧嘩的垃圾們…滾出去。」

　　隨著話音剛落，一陣強烈的力量直接並精準的將那些大吵大鬧的學生們抛了出去，只剩下一些剛剛鎮定的很的學生，不過留下的大部分都是劍士，而魔法師只剩下奧斯丁一個。暗暗的點了點頭，隨後對著眼前的衆人說道：「那麽，你們既然留了下來。那麽，今天給你們一個問題，明天來答複我。你們，爲了力量可以不惜自己的性命麽？如果沒有問題，明天早上到這裏集合，別忘了告訴你們的家人，垃圾。」

　　奧斯丁有些忍不住了，他雖然沒有叫喊，不過依然是強忍著怒氣對我說道：「請您不要這個樣子說我們，我們不是垃圾！」

　　沒有理會奧斯丁，轉身離開了這裏，只是輕聲的對他們說道：「在你們沒有的到我的認可之前，你們都只是垃圾而已，而剛剛那些家夥…垃圾都不是。」隨後看著不遠處的蒼，笑了笑便瞬移會了自己的府邸

　　只留下一群學生愣愣的看著，奧斯丁牙齒打顫的吐出了兩個字「瞬移？」隨後一群學生都諾有所思的緩緩的離開了場地。

　　蒼無奈的看了看散去的學生，又看了看自己的學生，苦笑著搖了搖頭。隨後一個剛剛正舉著一塊巨石的學生來到蒼的身邊對他說道：「導師，我們太幸福了。」

　　蒼咧了咧嘴說道：「是啊，太幸福了……」


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
２９章

……

咳咳

----------


## 逍月

久違的月幽。
還是......好凶悍？（毆）

久違的蕩魂。
還是......好可愛。（喂）
既然蕩魂不適合殺戮......那就我來教吧！啊啊，好可愛～（被阿月打死）

算他們運氣不好吧，什麼不召喚，召喚亡靈生物就是。




> 隨後弗雷迪露出了只有狐狸才能露出的笑容對逍月說道：「怎麽樣？有沒有興趣來我們這裏做導師？每月有工資，並且如果你們來做導師的話，我們學校出錢給你們在混亂城弄一座府邸。」


狐影：「狐狸的笑容？是這樣嗎？」（燦）

話說，當老師了......
應該會發生有趣的事吧？
不過阿月教學生的方式實在......

某A：「老師，我們太幸福了！」（笑）

期待下篇囉！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，當起老師來啦，算了，至少有薪水可以領

阿月實在不是當老師的料阿...(被打

話說為了找阿月，月幽竟然殺到聖界去了XD

期待下篇。

----------


## 靜炎

嗯...
該怎麼說呢!
啊月是不是打完後連看都沒看的發出去啦==



> 蒼睜大眼睛愣了愣，隨後猛的坐了起來對我說道


應該是站了起來吧!



> 偉大的冥府獄守三頭狼塞拉鸶，請聆聽我的祈禱，請接受我的祭品，來到我的身邊幫助我了解眼前的敵人吧。


應該是幫我解絕眼前的敵人吧!
嘻嘻
不過問題還是在...
小幻星好可愛喔!  :jcdragon-ahh:  
月喜歡蕩魂
但是我比較喜歡小幻星
月來教導蕩魂
我來幫你照顧幻星好了（被啊月K
啊月：誰要你來照顧我可愛的弟弟啊!
嘻嘻
期待一篇囉!

----------


## 冥月

TO逍月：老姐很討厭我喝酒诶~

凶悍也是正常的……

蕩魂？

你要教啊？好啊~ 

就這麽說定了……

嗚嗚~

終於有人肯教我徒弟了~

逍月的徒弟的確很幸福 

我的教學方式怎麽？

這樣的才是精英！

TO蒼：有工資你什麽都幹麽？

真是的~

就這些工資……

我的確不是當老師的料……

好吧，誰讓我老姐太猛的呢咔咔~

TO炎：沒錯啊~

是坐起來那。

因爲本來就是躺在床上的嘛~

所以坐起來很正常啊。

你來幫我照顧弟弟？

好啊~

保姆也找到了，啊哈哈~

炎啊，你這是雪中送炭那~

就這樣了，改天再來個時空風暴吧你也卷過來 啊咔咔咔~

----------


## fwiflof

to逍月
幽就當作讚美收下嚕~~~(甜笑)
to皇天蒼狼
呵，為了我這個迪，滅掉一條時間造成世界平衡崩盤也是在所不辭的喔！時叫我著迪這麼好欺負呢！
to迪
真像你姐啊....
好樣的！
阿鷥不到神級其實，只比冥府巡守犬高一等而已(能力差等於一百倍)

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿拉拉~~~不愧是惹禍小組的隊長...氣勢就是不一樣 (歐)

而且還是當老師.....教法還真豪邁阿一ˇ一

不過沒想到學園沒有變成平地還真是奇蹟耶一ˇ一   不過阿月...

好久不見的你姐怎麼這麼像你媽......真是太溫柔又太暴躁又太厲害又太犀利又...

嘖嘖，以上特質接具備一ˇ一

不過狐影呢?! 這樣就少了一對萌(?)兄弟了拉><  而且盪魂也好可愛一ˇ一害我
也想跟月哥想盪魂惹一ˇ一    不!!  乾脆連幻星一起打包帶走拉XD

突然覺得蒼哥變成一位好好先生...而月哥则變得有點..少了一點點的溫柔..好怪
的形容....不過真的有一點這種感覺....

期待接下來的爆笑發展一ˇ一    看惹禍小組如何大鬧學園!!  讚!!

----------


## 冥月

闖禍小組？

咳咳……

很貼切的形容啊……

好吧，這一組人的確很能闖禍…唔~

----------


## 冥月

第３０章：
　　清晨的陽光懶散的灑落在學生們的身上，一個個提著大包小包的學生正站在學校的廣場上等待自己的老師，不過……

　　所有的學生都在議論，互相的看著對方，因爲…這分明是三夥學生混合在一起嘛。而且明顯有許多學生看向我的學生的眼神中充滿了…憐憫？

　　終於，逍月不負衆望的第一個到了，那些幸福的學生們一陣歡呼，飛快的圍到了逍月的身邊，不知道在說一些什麽不過很明顯的是。逍月和我的想法可能是一樣的，只是要將學生們帶到那裏就不知道了。

　　而蒼也隨之而來，帶著自己的學生站到了一旁，用略帶憐憫的目光看向了的看著屬於我的那一群學生，而那些學生就象是無視了他的目光一樣，依舊看著大門的入口。

　　蒼無奈的歎了口氣，對著學生們說道：「那個，我說你們啊。坐下休息一下吧。你們那個老師在家睡覺呢……」

　　逍月與蒼的學生整齊的做出了一個動作。全部都拍著自己的胸口嘀咕道：「聖神保佑……」

　　隨後蒼看了一眼逍月，隨後隨便的靠著牆坐在了地上說道：「都休息一下吧，我們要等等那個家夥。」逍月也領著狐影坐到了一旁。

　　太陽已經爬到了半山腰，遠處終於響起了皮鞋敲在地上的清脆聲音，段月他們皆是略帶緊張的看向了入口，只有蒼氣惱的甩出了一道風刃，隨後說道：「我還以爲你死了。蕩魂！你怎麽不叫你師父」

　　依然是萬年不變的一套衣服，懷裏抱著幻星，蕩魂在後面緊緊的跟著，聽到蒼的話，蕩魂苦笑著說道：「師父不讓我打擾他，門上下了法陣，以我的實力還很難沖進去啊……」

　　控制著力場消掉蒼的風刃，隨後對著站在我面前的七個學生們說道：「呃？又走了幾個垃圾呢…不過也好，免得我還要帶那麽多累贅。也就是說，現在只剩下你們幾個不怕死的咯？那麽，報上名字吧。」

　　互相看了幾眼，段月向前一步隨後行了個禮說道：「是的，只有我們七人了。我們並不懼怕死亡。還請老師放心。我和奧斯丁，相信老師你已經知道我們的名字了，而那位穿藍色衣服的小姐叫蒂娜……」

　　不屑的笑了笑，緩緩的走到段月的眼前略帶戲谑的說道：「不怕死？只是說說的吧？到了生死關頭不知道你又會怎麽樣呢？不過，真想不到還有女孩子留下來。」隨後轉身對蒼和逍月說道：「那，出發吧。蒼…你帶路吧。」

　　我們的目標便是我剛剛來到這個位面是後的“著陸點”，經過一晚上的研究還是那個地方好一些。因爲那裏距離魔獸森林比較近，而且寂靜山嶺裏面還有許多亡靈可供學生練習戰技，所以逍月與蒼一致決定要到那裏去。不過，逍月想要做指引的念頭被兩個人聯手打消了……

　　聽到要去大陸新出現的絕地寂靜山嶺，學生們不免有些驚慌，逍月與蒼安撫了那些學生們很久並說明會保護他們才令他們暫時的消除了恐懼。隨後逍月看向我，那眼神很明顯：「小子，你自己的學生保護，不過我們兩個的學生你幫忙照顧著點，別以爲我不知道那些亡靈都聽你的。」

　　無奈的咧了咧嘴，一行人便向著目標行去了……

　　魔獸森林，段月手中拿著自己的長劍警惕的看著周圍，隨著身後的一陣勁風襲來，一個閃身閃過了身後的襲擊，看著眼前那只不懷好意的老虎，段月猛的以一個刁鑽的角度襲向老虎。而老虎明顯也是吃素的，魔獸森林中又怎麽能有普通的老虎呢。之間老虎從嘴中噴出一團火球襲向段月，火焰的高溫劍周圍的植物都燒的有些枯萎了。

　　不過段月明顯已經不是一次遇到這種情況了，身子詭異的一扭，閃過了火球的襲擊，隨後一劍插在了老虎的頭上，看著老虎越來越黯淡的眼睛買段月苦笑著試了試凝聚鬥氣，不過本應出現的鬥氣光芒卻遲遲沒有出現，不禁無奈的回想起了前幾天剛剛來到目的地的時候。

　　衆人經過長途跋涉來到了魔獸森林，逍月給了我一個眼神後，便與蒼帶著一衆學生走入了寂靜山嶺，苦笑著給山中的骷髅們下了一個活捉的命令，便帶著自己的學生來到了魔獸森林。剛剛進入森林，我便對著身後的學生們說道：「喏，第一個任務來了，消滅你們眼前的魔獸…所有。」隨後便一閃身不知道跑到那裏去了。

　　段月他們正皺著眉頭看著四周，不過並沒有什麽魔獸，奧斯丁撓了撓頭，用法杖捅了捅一旁的段月問道：「那裏有什麽魔獸啊？老師是不是在開我們的玩笑？」段月正要回答，一只淡藍色的兔子跳出了草叢。除了毛色是藍色以外，似乎與正常兔子沒有什麽不同，不過段月的臉色卻是有些變了，猛的向周圍的學生們喊了起來：「奧斯丁，放護盾。其他人和我守住法師，這是冰霜魔兔。」

　　聽到段月的話，其他的人飛快的靠攏起來奧斯丁緊張的釋放了一個火焰護盾，緊張的看著眼前的兔子。冰霜魔兔並不是什麽高階魔獸，反而是一種很弱小的魔獸，只會一種冰箭魔法，不過有兩點令人感到無奈，一個是雖然他們的攻擊力小，不過在魔獸森林外圍的這些家夥卻很喜歡攻擊路人，另一點就是…它們都是群居的……

　　果然，那只兔子飛快的吐出了一顆冰彈，隨後便有一群群的兔子從周圍沖了出來。

　　看著下面的學生，無聊的將手中的樹枝扔掉，並對著蕩魂說道：「那，看到了麽？要是你的話你怎麽做？我是說你的實力與他們一樣並且也有六個同伴的時候。」

　　蕩魂皺著眉頭想了想，隨後對我說道：「如果法師死守的話，早晚都會法力不支的，這些兔子近戰能力很弱，如果讓這些劍士突入，那麽這些兔子的魔法在混亂中也很難擊中他們。」

　　我點了點頭，隨後指著下面正在死守的學生無奈的說道：「看到了麽？在學校中無論他多麽精英，到了實戰也沒有絲毫的戰鬥經驗，真是。浪費了精英這個名號啊。」

　　防守了一會，段月也感覺到了自己的錯誤，於是便召集其他的學生開始進行反攻。於是，絢麗的鬥氣便開始在兔子群中爆發了，無數的兔子被狂暴的鬥氣掀飛，又有無數的兔子重新回到戰圈。

　　看著他們大開大合毫不顧忌體力的打法，蕩魂皺著眉頭說道：「師父，需要我下去幫他們麽？」

　　緩緩的搖了搖頭，身子靠向了一旁的樹枝，隨後對蕩魂說道：「等他們再殺２００只的，如果連這點都做不到，他們就真的可以去死了。」

　　終於，在衆人的努力中兔子被殺滿了我所限定的２００，不過他們顯然不知道我所定的標準，一個個累的精疲力盡，絕望的看著眼前洶湧的兔海，著才發現剛剛自己的的打法是在太過浪費，導致現在的後繼無力。如果這是真的戰場的話，也許他們就沒有機會總結這個經驗了，不過誰讓他們達到了我的標準呢。緩緩的飄落在衆人眼前，對著正在賣力抵擋的學生們說道：「看吧看吧，還說不是垃圾，這就抵擋不住了？你們用的是長劍！不要那麽大開大合的好不好？要有一些技巧嘛。按照你們這種打法，還不如去練習獸人的狼牙棒好些。」

　　見我揮手釋放出幾道空間裂縫將兔子攪碎，學生們全部脫力一樣的躺到了地上大口大口的呼吸，看著躺了一地的學生，我無奈的對俨然一個小隊長的段月說道：「你們今天就在這裏住吧，告訴你們，劍不是你們這樣用的。你們要去感受劍的靈魂，就你們這樣，真是……」說罷搖了搖頭又用瞬移走掉了。

　　看著漸漸回複的波動，段月無奈的站了起來對其他人說道：「好了好了，先起來吧，我們還要打幾個窩棚，看來這幾天就要住在這裏了。」於是衆人無奈的搭起了幾個臨時的窩棚住了進去。

　　而此時的我正站在寂靜山嶺不遠出知道蕩魂的修煉。不過，顯然有些力不從心。我對於除了殺戮劍道之外的任何劍道幾乎沒有什麽理解，唯一有所理解的就是，仁劍道其實就是殺戮劍道，所謂一念成神，一念成魔吧？善惡一線間，如果按照殺戮劍道的手段來教也未嘗不可，不過心中還是沒有什麽把握，畢竟這是我唯一承認的一個徒弟呢，不好好教怎麽行。

　　所以在無奈之中，只有先教他星辰秘典了，看著蕩魂在不遠處修煉，笑著摸了摸已經呼呼大睡的幻星，也緩緩的將天地間的星辰之力向著蕩魂擠壓過去，將蕩魂身邊的星辰之力壓縮到了幾乎可以用肉眼看到的程度。

　　正當我看著蕩魂修煉而無聊的時候，遠遠的傳來一陣陣馬蹄聲，皺著眉頭用神念看過去，之間一隊身穿白銀盔甲的騎士正飛快的向著寂靜山嶺奔去。並與其他的一隊士兵會和在了一起，駐紮在一個明顯是臨時的營地裏面。看著那熟悉的裝備，心中冷冷的笑了起來：「還真是，標準的教廷盔甲啊，真是的，天界的白癡，任何位面的教廷都是這個樣子，太好辨認了」

　　看著不遠處修煉的高興的蕩魂，我無奈的搖了搖頭想到：「罷了，還是不找他們的麻煩了，無聊。」

　　第二天，看著已經在營地中站好的段月等人，緩緩的走到衆人眼前說道：「唔，在修煉之前我要問你們你一個問題…劍是做什麽的？想好了再回答，我不著急。」

　　一個學生飛快的說道：「當然是保護所要守衛的人的了。」其他的學生也同時點頭表示贊同。

　　看著那個學生，我淡淡的說道：「可以！不過，那並不是劍的最基本用途。」

　　段月想了想，隨後對我說道：「劍使用來殺人的。」

　　我看著段月笑了笑，隨後說道：「沒錯，這個不難猜到，雖然長劍很多人都認爲他是優雅的君子，不過…再怎麽樣，他也是一種殺人的工具。否則他也不會被制造出來。而且，長劍最擅長偷襲敵人，詭秘刁鑽。所以長劍可以說是一種最好的殺人工具。」

　　聽了我的話，一個學生嘀咕道：「偷襲？那是不符合騎士精神的。」

　　微微的挑了挑眉頭，走到那個學生面前說道：「騎士精神？如果你們想要成爲強者，那種無聊的東西我勸你們乖乖的忘記。按照我的話來說，騎士們都是白癡。」

　　隨後也不給那學生反駁的機會，轉過身向著森林的深處走去並說道：「段月，你跟我來。其他人用心體會一下自己的劍，看看有什麽感覺。注意，讓你們用心，不用心的人什麽都感覺不到哦。」

　　當帶著段月走了一段路程後，回身看著段月說道：「我剛剛看了你們的戰技，根本就是…傻瓜戰技，你們學的都是一些死板的東西，真是。學校這種東西呢，真正的戰技是在生與死之間磨練出來的。不知道你…敢不敢去體會一下呢？如果你同意，我就封掉你的鬥氣，然後便將你扔到森林裏面。」

　　段月睜大眼睛對著我說道：「老…老師，恕我冒昧，沒有鬥氣，誰都不能對抗一只魔獸，就連聖騎士也不能。」

　　不過當我不帶煙火的殺死一只魔獸後，段月便沒了語言，無奈的接受了封印的命運被扔到了森林中。

　　我不可能將自己的戰技全部教授給他們，冥界中死掉的強者有很多，在冥界漫長的歲月中我完全可以一一的去學習一下他們的戰技。所以我擁有的招式很多，不過自己創作的殺招卻只有幾個。

　　不過兵不在多而在精不是麽？招式也是一樣的，大量的招式雖然華麗，但是還不如去專心練習一種最適合自己的戰技。

　　不過在沒有壽命觀念的冥界，這點就任意了，所以我除了研究自己的殺招外，依然學習了一些別人的東西。

　　無奈的看著天上張狂的月亮，心中想到：「用那些東西教他們沒問題吧？唔，也不知道逍月他們怎麽辦的，唉。」


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

唔，有些少呢，不過。

唉，昨天發生了點事，而且還感冒了，狀態很差。

真是抱歉嘞～

----------


## 逍月

> 魔獸森林，段月手中拿著自己的長劍警惕的看著周圍，隨著身後的一陣勁風襲來，一個閃身閃過了身後的襲擊，看著眼前那只不懷好意的老虎，段月猛的以一個刁鑽的角度襲向老虎。而老虎明顯也是吃素的，魔獸森林中又怎麽能有普通的老虎呢。之間老虎從嘴中噴出一團火球襲向段月，火焰的高溫劍周圍的植物都燒的有些枯萎了。


啊啊～阿月打完後最好檢查一下喔～
看有沒有少打什麼......
不然，吃素的老虎......

好吧，回歸正題，阿月教學生的方法更豪邁了！（笑）
直接丟到生死絕境，不過這樣的確更容易進步就是。

然後，兔子很可憐啊～XD

蕩魂可愛依舊.....嘻嘻......

至於那個問題，月我也來回答一下好了～
月我倒是贊同同學A的論點～XD
「劍的存在，是為了守護最重要的人。」
月我以劍，立於狐影之前，斬殺所有可能傷害他的人。
如果少了『守護的對象』，那月我的劍就顯得黯淡無光了；
如果少了『守護的對象』，那月我的劍就真的是殺戮的工具了。

劍有劍靈，無極也不會讓我這樣就是～（笑）

不過呢，就像阿月說的，走的劍道不同吧？（燦）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，直接把學生丟到魔獸橫行的森林阿~

真是....

也罷，直接累積實戰經驗XD

殺戮劍道阿....蒼我的劍道跟阿月一樣是殺戮的XD

期待下篇。

----------


## 靜炎

呼呼大睡的小幻星，想得覺得可愛。嘻嘻…

但那兔子…呃…
炎我心實在太好，一想到，一劍刺過去，牠那兩個紅紅的大眼睛瞪過來，一臉不辜的看這我，
…炎我的心都軟掉了，嗚…

劍道。
月已經說了一樣「為了守護」。
還有一樣就是啊月說的「君子之劍」。
劍是在所有武器中，最為溫和的武器
劍只有一些文人之士，能夠徹底的了解的劍的含意（但我也不太了解==被K
太極劍乍看之下，是非常的柔順輕巧。
一但狂起，比任何的武器還要來的絕！劍劍致命。
而且劍真的是夠「賤」的（我的現實朋友說的喔！不是我==
嘻嘻…
炎我好像還沒出現
期待下一篇喔！^^

----------


## 冥月

TO逍月：唔……
看到了呢
真是……

豪邁？只是我比較喜歡這種方法罷了……
生死絕境的確是開發人潛力的最好方法……

唔~
兔子可憐？如果他們心軟就是他們可憐了……

蕩魂啊……

至於那個問題……

呃~
你和那個學生一樣诶~~~
我說的是基本作用哦……
就算是守護，那也要殺人不是麽？
嘿嘿~（可以理解爲歪理邪說……

TO蒼：就是嘛~
積累戰鬥經驗（我還不用太累~
難道你也走殺戮劍道?
唔~
同行嘛。

TO阿炎：你也不看看~
那是我老弟诶~

唔，爲什麽兔子總是被人可憐內……

太極劍超級恐怖啊……
防禦強的離譜……

守護守護……
守護還不是也離不開殺戮……
真是……
說白了，仁劍就是殺戮之劍，只是殺戮之劍更直接一些，名聲又臭一些而已……

炎你要出現？
呃~
這可真是一篇新聞呢……

----------


## 逍月

是啊，一樣是要殺人的。

重點就在於，自己賦予那把劍的意義吧？
當然囉，這就牽涉到每個人對劍的不同解釋吧？
所以才有了劍道之分。

我沒有錯，阿月更沒有錯，只是『悟』的不同而已吧？（笑）

----------


## 玄音曈狼

阿拉~~  不只是豪邁，是斯巴達主義的精隨!!

當你拿著劍擋在一個人前又面對著另一個人，它同時被賦予有了守護與殺戮的
能力，然而持劍的人的心態只會以翹翹板的方式往某一方向傾斜，卻不知道其
時自己同時也在往自己所不知道的行為去做。

因此你同時保護了他也殺了他，甚至不只一個。

所以換瞳我來出題嚕~

你覺得，你是要把劍平舉還是要往前指呢?
當它出鞘的時候，你能否看見自己的表情，還是它閃耀的光芒呢?

嘻嘻，因該不難吧一ˇ一

不過阿.....阿月.........你怎麼還沒有把炎哥給吸過去啦><

很想看炎哥這隻獅子當保母的樣子耶，讚啦~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，看來劍道的問題相當熱鬧呢，

蒼我也才參一咖好囉。

關於瞳的問題，的確是很值得去深思阿~

蒼我的太刀出鞘時，絕對是指向敵人的，

所以大概只能看見太刀閃耀的光芒，和接下來的血雨吧~

這就是蒼我所走的「道」。

----------


## 冥月

第３１章：
　　經過了幾天的訓練，學生們的感情已經很深了，而他們與老師的感情也越來越好。真是搞不懂感情這東西！我這麽折磨他們他們居然會感激我，真是不可理喻的小孩子呢……

　　看著被月光籠罩著的學生們，略微的點了點頭，緩緩的飛向逍月與蒼露營的地方，看著不遠處正在開心的聊天的兩個人，快速的飛了過去問道：「诶？什麽事聊的這麽開心？」

　　逍月笑著轉過頭來，看著好奇的我說道：「不是吧？阿月你真的不知道？」蒼也是一臉驚奇的看著我，露出一絲不解的神色問道：「一個很奇妙的現象哦，據說是百年難得一遇哦。」

　　揮手掃出一片平地，一屁股坐在了地上，無奈的對兩人說道：「唔，真的不知道哦，是什麽呢？」

　　逍月笑了笑，隨後神秘的將頭湊了過來說道：「看來你真的不知道，也許是你忘記了？兩個月之後是傳說中的虛無之月升起的時候哦，不過那個時候雖然空間能量充足，空間也會便的很不穩定哦。」蒼也將頭湊了過來接道：「是啊，也許還會有新的位面産生哦。」

　　兩個人說完後，卻驚奇的發現我沒有想象中的驚奇或者恍然大悟，而是愣愣的看著眼前的兩人。半晌，我依然愣愣的坐在地上，只不過用略帶沙啞的問道：「虛…虛無之月是在兩個月之後？」

　　逍月愣了愣，還是點了點頭說道：「沒錯，是在兩個月之後。阿月你怎麽了？我看你有些……」蒼也在一旁略帶擔心的看著我。而我只是愣愣的將視線轉移到漆黑的夜空，輕聲的嘀咕道：「兩個月，兩個月麽？應該…是沒有時間了，除非…不擇手段。」隨後，緩緩的看向逍月兩人，緩緩的問道：「逍月，蒼。我…能不能麻煩你們一些事情？」

　　蒼愣了愣，有些疑惑的看著我隨後說道：「怎麽了？有什麽事就直說吧，我們不是朋友麽？」逍月與狐影也在旁邊也點了點頭，逍月問道：「不知道是什麽事情需要我們幫忙？」

　　看著眼前的兩人，左思右想，卻始終不知道怎麽來說，我無奈的笑了笑：「朋友麽？是啊，我們朋友。沒錯，我們能一起被傳送到這個地方也是一種緣分，又一起經曆了一些不大不小的事，的確已經是朋友了。那麽，請你們無論如何……」

　　話還沒有說完，喉嚨卻又像是被什麽堵住了一樣無法將下面的話說出口，蒼還好辦一些，不過逍月……

　　猛的一揮手，有些急躁的低吼道：「罷了罷了！一切順其自然吧。」隨後猛的飛向天空飛快的消失在了兩人的視線中。在天空中無奈的想道：「爲什麽會這麽急躁？真是…感情真的這麽可怕麽？爲什麽我感覺不到呢……」

　　逍月看著疾馳而去的我，皺起了眉頭，隨後對蒼說道：「蒼，你怎麽看？」蒼無奈的搖了搖頭，隨後躺在了一旁說道：「誰知到呢。順其自然？唉，也不知道是什麽事。等明天好好問問吧，現在我們也追不上他。」

　　逍月松開了眉頭，輕輕的點了點頭，便坐在一旁開始了修煉。蒼躺在一旁直翻白眼，隨後將臉轉到一邊。無奈的嘀咕道：「又一個修煉瘋子！」

　　清晨的陽光穿透了茂密的樹林照射在每個人的臉上，看著眼前的七名學生，心中泛起一絲絲奇怪的感覺，似乎是擔心？接下來的計劃，也許會使他們喪命。不過，爲了那件事，雖然是我的學生，抱歉了。

　　勉強的撐起一個自認爲很不錯的笑臉，對著已經曆練完畢的學生們說道：「喏，今天之後我們就各奔東西了，你們表現的還不錯…我的學生。現在你們證明了你們不是垃圾。不過，你們要記住，這只是修煉的開始，更艱難的還在後面，就看你們能不能堅持住了。好吧，問你們最後一個問題，劍是什麽？要根據你們這段時間的體會來回答哦。」

　　七人中一個穿著獸皮衣服，手持一柄青色長劍的青年走了出來，他叫伊文，是一個風係劍士，手中的劍貌似是家傳的兵器，很鋒利，當然只是鋒利的很而已哦，還可以利用風元素增加攻擊的速度。之間伊文對我說道：「老師，我認爲空間中的風，他們都是我的劍。無論是溫柔的清風，還是狂暴的飓風。他們，都可以化作利劍。」笑了笑，輕輕的鼓了鼓掌說道：「不錯啊，可以這麽說。」

　　幾人依依說出了自己對劍的看法，最讓我略微感到吃驚的是七人中唯一的女孩蒂娜與段月。當時蒂娜站出來只對我說了一句話：「天地間的萬物，都是我的武器，他們可以爲我們所用，所以我認爲，天地就是我的劍。」

　　而段月則更加的短暫，不過也很不錯，他認爲自己就是劍，人劍合一？或許吧，達到一定的程度，人是超過天的。

　　看著眼前的興奮的七人，微不可查的歎了口氣，隨後說道：「那你們就與其他兩位老師上路吧，一路保重。我就不回去了。」隨後飛快的轉過身去，不去看學生們濕潤的眼眶，心中不斷的道：「人真是令人無法理解的動物，他們爲什麽會不舍？我又爲什麽……唉。」

　　在魔獸森林的深處，看著已經在魔法陣中站定的蕩魂與幻星，我淡淡的說道：「準備好，一會就給你們傳送回冥界去，照顧好自己。」

　　幻星與蕩魂不舍的看著我說道：「二哥，你爲什麽不回去？」

　　裝作不耐煩的揮了揮手說道：「沒你們的事，老老實實的呆在幽姐那裏。」隨後飛快的啓動傳送陣，不去看那兩雙眼睛，飛快的跑出了魔獸森林。

　　看著不遠處的逍月與蒼，強顔歡笑的走了過去，看著兩人擔心的目光，我淡淡的說道：「沒什麽，不要擔心我。再等一段時間，我就可以送你們回去了。不要著急。」

　　逍月皺了皺眉頭說道：「你打算怎麽回複實力？難道不需要我們幫忙麽？」

　　我看著兩人笑了笑，隨後說道：「放心，沒問題。你們快回去吧。」

　　隨後便一個瞬移消失在兩人的面前，站在一個人煙稀少的山峰上，緩緩的掏出一顆拳頭大小的銀灰色的果實，靜靜的將它埋在了山頂。剛剛埋在地上，便有
一只嫩芽冒了出來，銀色的幼芽閃爍著詭異的銀光迅速的成長的有一顆小樹一般大小。看著飛快成長的銀色植物，又看了看被雲霧遮擋住的大陸，隨手撒出一片銀色的顆粒後，靠在了身後的怪樹上自言自語的說道：「沒人會想到，死靈茶樹的真正威力與作用吧，呵呵呵。唔！是不是應該給他們些玩具加速呢？」劃開空間找了許久，終於找到了一個紅色的玻璃器具，裏面裝著一些鮮豔的紅色液體，令人看著心中發怵。

　　猛的將手中的容器抛下高聳的山峰，不知道在那個位置傳來了一聲清脆的玻璃破碎的聲音，證明著容器的破碎。看著身後飛快成長的巨型死靈茶樹，笑著自言自語道：「真不知道那些科學瘋子研究出的東西好不好用，真是期待的很啊。科技與魔武的碰撞，也許會很好玩吧，哈哈。來吧，讓這個世界徹底的陷入無邊的死亡之中吧，嘿，這樣子，恢複實力指日可待啊，呵呵。」　　

　　身後的巨樹已經長成了一株參天大樹，數不清的樹枝正在不停的律動著，山下的幽魂由於收到茶樹的引誘緩緩的飄了上來，看著四周不斷增多的光點，我飛快的接觸幻型，恢複成狼形跳到了巨樹的最上端，一個刻意形成的祭壇狀廣場，廣場上雕刻著一幅巨型魔法陣，當巨樹將遊離的靈魂吸收後，一顆光點便順著樹枝流向了魔法陣的中央囤積起來。緩緩的走入魔法陣的中央，趴在了陣心處專心的吸收著純淨的靈魂之力，心中只想著一定要快速的恢複實力。兩個月？估計一個月就可以完成，呵呵。當然，是在沒有人幹擾的情況下。

　　飛快的進入了修煉狀態，指留下一絲神念開啓了四周的防護法陣，並順便監視著整座山峰。如果回複到原來的實力，同時觀察整個位面都不是問題。主要是現在的實力太弱了。　　　　	
　　
　　我雖然飛快的進入了修煉，不理世事。可是下面的大陸完全的陷入了混亂。

　　抛出去的顆粒，是一顆顆死靈茶樹的種子，散布在了大陸的每個角落，這些小號的死靈茶樹不斷的牽引著周圍遊離的靈魂，當靈魂達到一定的程度的時候，便會飛快的射出，並融入大型的死靈茶樹中。這就相當於一個個收割機一樣，不斷的向我這裏傳輸著回複所用的能量。

　　而那個扔出去的紅色液體，是那些瘋狂的科學家研究出的一些東西，有趣的很。所有人都知道，冥界的僵屍都是傻傻的，很少有僵屍能夠有智慧。而且，冥界的僵屍千篇一律，全部都是肉搏選手，身體僵硬，戰鬥力比較弱。

　　不過這些科學家研究出的東西的確是人類的殺手，那種奇怪的東西他們真的能研究的出來。不得不說，他們的確很厲害。生化病毒，唔，被感染的僵屍會根據不同的情況而進化，而且傳染力很強，雖然對神魔沒什麽作用，但是用來對付普通的人卻是再好不過的東西了。有了這個東西，靈魂的收集變的更加簡單了，人類雖然可以拼死抵抗。不過，最終也難逃死亡的命運，現在唯一的變數就是…蒼與逍月。我敢肯定，病毒再厲害他們也可以無視掉的。

　　不過，不管了，他們不會死我也很高興。即便是失誤，他們應該也不會出事，只是怕他們最後會找到我，那樣就不好玩了。要怎麽說呢？這時個問題，唔。

　　腦子中想著一些亂七八糟的事情，想象著大陸的混亂，看著不斷增加的靈魂，感受著不斷回升的實力，雖然很少，但是卻比前一段時間要快得多。這樣就可以盡快回複了，真是…太好了。

　　感受了一下靈魂的強度，突然發現這些只是很普通的靈魂而已，死的稀裏糊塗，所以靈魂力量基本沒有什麽增長，只是最普通的靈魂強度而已。看著漫天的光點，我無奈的想到：「要是下面的病毒擴散後會如何呢？不行，還是現場制造一些能量較強的靈魂好了，嘿嘿。」
　
　　緩緩的召出了許久沒有動用的骷髅小隊，用神念給他們下達了捕捉人類過來的命令後，便安心的修煉了起來。普通的死亡，人類的心中只會出現少許的不甘，有些甚至會有中解脫的感覺，所以靈魂力量少的可憐。不過，如果是虐殺呢？強大的怨念將會充斥在靈魂之中，每個靈魂至少會強大一倍有余，這樣的話，回複的進度便會更加快速。當然，等到大陸上病毒遍布的時候，每天都有無數的人死亡，還會又無數的人頂上去。這個樣子，靈魂將會不斷的運輸到我這裏，估計用不了多久甚至可以沖破最後的瓶頸到達真神的級別。

　　不過當一個有生命物種想要達到某種目標的時候，一般都會想方設法的加快進度，我當然也不例外。突然想到了在學院的圖書館中，曾經草草的查看過一次珍惜物品的介紹。其中有一種叫做元素之心的東西，據說是這個位面的創世神所遺留下來的東西中的一類。這個位面的創世神留下了一柄長劍，以及八快元素之心。元素之心蘊含著強大的力量，如果全部得到的話……

　　不過現在我要在這力恢複實力，而骷髅兵又太過死板。這時恰好看到一個骷髅兵正扛著一個少年走了上來，看著青年慌亂的眼神，嘴角微微的劃出一個詭異的弧度，有辦法了，呵呵。不知道逍月他們能不能認出我呢？不會吧。

　　過了半晌，剛剛被捉住的少年緩緩的走下了高大的山峰。只不過已經身穿一件長衫，後背背著一柄古樸的長劍，長劍上的符文透露出一絲滄桑的感覺。左眼中微微的透露出一絲紅光，右眼中卻是一個不斷旋轉的幽深黑洞，之間他緩緩的看了看周圍的環境，淡淡的笑了笑便閃進了一條空間裂縫中，空間中飄蕩著一個略帶無奈的聲音：「借屍還魂，唉，好久不用生疏了，居然還留下了一絲執念。」

　　
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－


呃～

第３１章，兩天晚上才更新出來。

打得有些著急，唔……

不過應該沒有問題吧。

該死的航班，現在剛剛到家　郁悶！

----------


## 逍月

虛無之月會發生什麼事？
真是好奇呢。
也很好奇阿月要做什麼就是。XD

是說啦，感覺某樣東西已經出現一部份了......
不知道對不對？

不過阿月啊......
其實不用那麼擔心我們的感覺啊......
阿月恢復實力後不就一根手指都可以贏我們？
還是原本冷血的冥狼開始學習情感了？

阿月的心路歷程感覺也是這小說吸引人的地方？

一點拙見。

----------


## 靜炎

哇…更新真快啊！（羡慕的眼神
嗚…我最近都沒有靈感跟時間
打不出小說來了啦！（喂！都打了五頁說

但啊月這次有點邪耶！
種死靈茶的時候。==呵呵
但真沒想到…
啊月既然也有心了
真是天下奇文啊！（拿筆趕快記錄下來
虛無之月嗎？
好像…會招起更多腥風血浪的樣子
呃…有點不敢看了（才怪
嘻嘻

----------


## 冥月

第３２章：
　　由於病毒的侵襲，所有的人類的自發的聚集到了一起抵抗僵屍，不過基本上還是每天都有大量的死亡，根據書上的記載，木係的元素之心在精靈的手中，光係的元素之心似乎已經落到了光明教廷的懷抱，而暗係的元素之心已經被黑暗教廷得到了。而其他的元素之心似乎是在一些叫做守護家族的人手中，一共是八個守護家族，只是這樣子很難找啊，分散在大陸的各個角落，而且直接連接著幾個比較大型的組織。

　　無奈的錘了錘頭，勉強壓制住挽救前面那座城市的願望，心中不免抱怨道：「真是，早就應該聽老姐的話多多練習一下死靈法術。現在倒好，我就不知道小孩子一個哪裏來的見義勇爲的念頭？唉。」隨後看了看在前一段時間在這個大陸的情報組織那裏得到的情報，郁悶的把神罰拔了下來，嘴中不停的念叨著：「你…你們的運氣還真好，不是我要救你們，只不過我要找的人在裏面而已。」

　　飛快的跑到了城牆的下面，看著四周的僵屍基本上目光都轉移到了我身上，雖然他們智商不是很高。不過他們還是擁有一些本能的。比如，眼前的這個家夥落單了……

　　於是大隊的僵屍緩緩的向我圍來，看著他們身上的裝扮，明顯都是一些平民和普通士兵，很少有貴族或者一些鬥士。牆上的守軍看到一個少年漸漸的被僵屍圍住，眼中閃出一絲憐憫，但是在這種情況下也不能開啓城門。無奈的看了看那些無動於衷的守軍，漫不經心的掏出一個筆記本草草的寫到：「唔，再某些情況下人類是可以放棄同情心的……」隨後隨手將筆記抛入空間裂縫，環視了一圈僵屍，咧開嘴笑了笑，隨後對牆上的守軍說道；「喂！牆上的大叔，爲什麽不救我呢？」

　　牆上的守軍愣了愣，隨後居然一本正經的說道：「孩子，你安心的去吧，如果你被他們傷到，大叔會給你一個痛快的！」

　　聽了那個守軍一本正經的話，我愣愣的站在原地想到：「唔？這算什麽……」還沒等想完，一張留著口水的大臉便伸到了我面前。滿嘴的腐臭幾乎將我籠罩在裏面，眼角忽然撇到牆上的一個手持弓箭的守軍緩緩的擡起了手中的弓箭，眼中似乎在掙紮著什麽。看著僵屍已經向我咬來，雖然是不可能殺死我的，但是想著那些惡心的涎水留到我身上……

　　飛快的在拳頭上包裹了一層碎星劍氣狠狠的砸在僵屍的臉上，並且大喊一聲：「靠！惡心的混蛋，去死！」但是我完全的忽略了一點，僵屍被擊中的瞬間，整個腦袋都爆開了，花白的腦漿四處迸濺。這場面似乎更惡心吧……

　　看著周圍依然向著我緩緩移動的僵屍，擡起神罰向著四周掃了一圈，隨後臉色有些蒼白的坐到了地上，直直的看著牆上的守軍。那些士兵驚駭欲絕的看著成千上萬的僵屍先是原地不動，隨後便緩緩的化作了漫天飛灰，愣愣的看了看天空中飄散的那種曾經叫僵屍的灰塵，又看了看城下臉色蒼白的少年，突然大吼了一聲：「開城門，騎兵出去救他。」

　　冷冷的笑了笑，心中不屑的想到：「看到實力了？唉，人啊，還真是…令人搞不懂的物種呢。」

　　一隊騎兵飛快的來到了我的前面將我拉了進城，有許多騎兵好奇的看著我擋住右眼的布條，問我眼睛怎麽了。那還能說什麽，只能說是眼睛由於一次意外傷到了而已。的確是意外，不過有沒有被傷到就是另一回事了。

　　進程後無視一衆崇拜的眼光，直接便向著那個士兵隊長問道：「不知道有沒有可以休息的地方？我想恢複一下。」那個隊長想到剛剛那一招，又看了看我蒼白的臉色，隨後點了點頭對一旁的士兵說道：「將他帶到旅館找一個僻靜的房間吧，唔，多謝你救了我們這個城市。」

　　無力的揮了揮手便跟著眼前的士兵走向了一個旅館，路上突然看到一個大宅子門口站著的老人。唔，找到了呢，土係元素之心的守護家族。那老頭雖然已經很老了，但是看起來依然很硬朗的樣子，體內不斷的散發出厚重的土元素。似乎是發覺了我在看他，轉過偷來沖我微微的笑了笑，便回到了院子中。暗暗的記下宅子的位置便跟著士兵走進了旅店。

　　剛剛進入房間，原本蒼白的臉色便飛快的恢複過來，想著剛剛看到的那個老頭，呃。應該沒有太大的問題，不知道這個家族中有多少這種級別的高手呢？多了的話……感受了一下正在不斷增長的能量。唔，也沒問題……

　　空中的太陽漸漸疲憊的落下了山頭，黑暗的天幕緩緩的籠罩了這個被僵屍的襲擊搞的風聲鶴唳的小城。城牆上的弓箭手更加賣力的看著城下的僵屍，生怕有什麽事故而使僵屍沖進來。
　　
　　緩緩的走到了宅子的門口，一個瞬移閃到了宅子內部的一個小屋中，大大咧咧的坐在了老頭的面前，毫不客氣的端起茶杯抿了一口，隨後緩緩的說道：「你應該知道我的目的不是麽？」老頭愣了愣，隨後緩緩的掏出一塊土黃色的晶體說道：「你想要土之厚重？如果你實力比我強而又能拯救這個大陸的話，倒也不是不能給你。只是，我想問你…你是人族麽？」隨後老頭繼續笑著說道：「據我所知，冥界似乎有一種法術叫做借屍還魂，這種法術可以操縱一個人對吧？土之厚重是創世神留給我們抵禦其他位面的物體，我不能將它交給一個會威脅到我們大陸的人。如果你能達到我說的兩點，我也許可以給你，不過你要先發誓。」

　　緩緩的放下茶杯，輕輕的呼出一口氣，隨後說道：「似乎還有一種方法。」話音剛落，身後的神罰便散發出一陣朦胧的藍光。老頭似乎對自己的實力很放心，不緊不慢的說道：「你認爲你能抵擋住我們家族所有人的襲擊麽？既然我敢讓你看到我手中的元素之心，就不怕你會硬搶！」

　　輕輕的鼓了鼓掌，隨後反手拔出神罰，淡淡的說道：「唔，看來你對你的家族很有信心。不過，有些時候，毫無意義的信心是毀滅一個人的根本。」老頭也毫不在意的說道：「我應該將這句話原封不動的還給閣下吧？」

　　冷冷的笑了笑，一揮手甩出一道漆黑的時空裂縫襲向老頭，冷然說道：「還給我？大言不慚的老先生呢。」老頭有些吃驚的擋住了時空裂縫，隨後驚奇的說道：「隨手發出大次元斬？你是空間係禁咒法師！」

　　緩緩的伸出食指晃了晃，隨後戲谑的對老頭說道：「空間係禁咒法師？對不起，我是劍士。烈煌龍霸斬。」兩條互相纏繞的火龍夾雜著震耳的龍吟呼嘯著沖向了老頭。老頭飛快的釋放出了三層厚土之盾，隨後便迅速的向後退去。火龍輕松的刺穿了三層土牆，但是卻依然慢了一步，只是燒掉了老頭的一塊衣角。

　　笑著揮了揮手中的神罰，對著老頭說道：「唔，很“迅速”的法師呢。」

　　老頭冷冷的看著我，隨後冷哼了一聲，四周的重力似乎突然增加了一樣，一股無形的壓力籠罩在了我的身上。不解的看著老頭，緩緩的走了幾步後，笑著對老頭說道：「重力術？也不過爾爾。讓你看看，什麽才是真正的舒服魔法。」隨後右手向著老頭的方向緩緩的擡起，老頭似乎感覺到了不妙便想要逃跑，不過突然發現現在自己的身子似乎被裹在一團膠水中一樣，沒過多久，身邊的膠水似乎凝固了一樣，一點都動不了了，只能無助的看著我緩緩的將手伸到了他的面前。笑著看向眼前無助的老頭，“善意”的說道：「喏，老先生，等你到了冥界好好練習一下吧。這是空間凝固。唔，晚安，老先生。」飛快的掏出老頭那塊土黃色的晶石，手指猛地收攏，身後傳來一陣骨頭碎裂與榨果汁的聲音後，將晶石踹到兜裏，手中捏著一個法神級別的靈魂。靜靜的看著天空中剛剛爬到半空中的月牙與四周到處亂逛的骷髅兵開心的說道：「真是一個美好的夜晚。唔，你們幾個快點收拾一下後面的那坨東西，看著真惡心。」絲毫不在意那坨東西是自己創造出來的。

　　離開了小城後又陸續的得到了火、水、雷三塊元素之心，不過當搶奪雷係元素之心的時候，那個家夥突然用奇怪的方式向著其他幾個家族示警，並且不知道怎麽的，一個少年正在不擇手段的搶奪元素之心的消息飛快的遍布了這個已經被僵屍搞的人心惶惶的大陸。而剩下的風係家族則是瘋狂的加強了自己府邸的防禦，不過最讓我感到無奈的是，不知道逍月那家夥是真的不知道還是故意的，竟然不知道爲什麽跑到了那個家族，似乎是他的一個學生是那個家族的？誰知到呢。

　　看著眼前如臨大敵的宅子，門前的護衛慌亂的抛進去通報了他們的家主，不多時，一個精神的很的中年人緩步走出了大門，並用一雙略帶仇恨的眼光看著我說道：「是你幹的麽？」這些人類的家族其實都有不錯的交情，我一個人殺死了他那麽多朋友，不恨我就神奇了……

　　懶懶的點了點頭，隨後打了個哈欠說道：「沒錯沒錯，你打算怎麽做呢？交出來？亦或…死？」

　　中年人冷冷的哼了一聲，隨後倨傲的說道：「沒有人能令守護家族低頭，從來沒有過……」

　　不耐煩的打斷他的長篇大論，召出一隊骷髅後緩緩的拔出神罰並對著眼前的人說道：「那就從今天開始吧。最後一次問你，交還是死？」

　　中年人用實際行動告訴了我他的想法，一道道風刃撕裂了周圍的空氣呼嘯著向我襲來，不過最後卻全部撞在了周圍的空間之盾上面。不屑的嗤笑一聲，隨後對著眼前的中年人說道：「守護家族的人都是死腦筋麽？只是這種攻擊力？算了算了，寒天龍霸斬！」依然是兩條龍形，不過卻換成了兩挑冰龍，帶起漫天寒氣卷向了眼前的中年人，這時突然從人群後跑出一個少年，推開了中年人，隨後自己卻飛快的跳了起來閃開了。

　　愣愣的看著眼前的青年，以及從後面緩緩走來的逍月，皺著眉頭說道：「伊文？」我一直以爲逍月來幫助這個風係的守護家族是爲了他自己的學生，沒想到卻是來幫我的學生了。青年愣了愣，隨後皺起眉頭看向我說道：「你是誰，怎麽知道我的名字？」心中緩緩的泛起一絲暴躁的情緒，狠狠的對伊文說道：「閃開，這沒你的事！」伊文愣愣的看著眼前這個似乎和他很熟的家夥，心中有些疑惑，不過他還是堅定的說道：「不可能，我不能讓你殺害我的家人！」看著眼前堅定的伊文，我狠狠的發出一道空間裂縫襲向了一旁倒在地上的中年人。伊文根本來不及去擋住那道時空裂縫。不過那個中年人也不是什麽弱者，吃力的擋住了時空裂縫，不過在中年人吃驚的眼光中被我用星辰力場將它胸前挂著的一顆青色的晶石拉了出來。

　　伊文看到胸口的晶石被拉了出來，將求助的眼光看向逍月，不過逍月明顯沒有注意伊文的眼光，只是看著那塊飛快的落入我的手中的晶石，隨後說道：「你？真不知道什麽事令你這麽著急？當時爲什麽不說出來反而搞出這種事情，有什麽事我們是朋友完全可以幫你的。偏偏搞出這種事來，外面的僵屍也是你的傑作吧？」

　　我愣了愣，淡淡的笑了笑，隨後說道：「呵呵，你們幫不了我的。這種事我自己做就行了，和你們在一起的日子很好玩，我應該謝謝你們給我一段有趣的時光呢。我也知道你不怎麽贊同我的做法。但是，爲了那件事…沒辦法了，你怎麽不喜歡也好，我在這裏給你道歉了呢。嘿，你知道麽？這是我第一次真心的道歉感覺…唔。罷了罷了。」隨後將手中的五塊晶石與神罰抛進一個空間裂縫中，少年的身體緩緩的倒在了衆人的面前，中年人上前小心的摸了一下頸部，隨後古怪的對著周圍的人說道：「……死了？」

　　逍月無奈的搖了搖頭，看著伊文疑惑的目光緩緩的搖了搖頭說道：「你們這個老師啊，真是的。按照修道之人的常理來說，我是不是應該擋住他呢？畢竟這麽多殺孽，渡劫是很難過的……」

　　伊文以及後來趕來的六人吃驚的說道：「剛剛那個是老師？外面的那些怪物，也是老師一手造成的？」

　　逍月無奈的點了點頭，看著眼前幾名學生略帶痛苦的神色，知道他們發現自己的老師是造成這場災難的幕後黑手後有些難過，只有無奈的說道：「好了好了，別想那麽多了，那家夥想做什麽誰也攔不住的。」

　　幾個學生有些失魂落魄的互相看了看，隨後似乎是堅定了什麽一樣，大步的想房間內走去。逍月看著眼前的七個少年，無奈的苦笑了一下，隨後對著剛剛走出來的蒼說道：「我可不想再和那個家夥來一場，太累了。」

　　蒼贊同的點了點頭，也接著說道：「不過這群學生……放心好了，在一起這麽久了，多多少少也有些了解那家夥，估計不會下殺手。」

　　逍月聳了聳肩膀說道：「但願吧，真是……」

　　當血染的夕陽緩緩落下山坡的時候，一支九人的小隊緩緩的探尋著死靈茶樹所傳送的能量緩緩的向著摸個方位前進。而此時的我正在專心的吸收著晶石的能量，不住的抱怨著：「什麽創世神，真是太殘次了！就這東西也能叫元素之心？充其量是個超大魔核！」

　　緩緩的向著還有兩個星期就到時間了，心中猛的一發狠，大陸上的小茶樹紛紛枯萎，鋪天蓋地的銀光向著巨樹湧來，感受了一下這些能量，輕輕的呼出一口氣不是樹上挂滿的風鈴一般的屍體輕聲的笑了起來，得意的說道：「夠了，夠了，嘿嘿。終於可以恢複了，也許還能突破？雷錘，不要讓我再碰到你，哈。」

　　時間匆匆的飄過了一個星期，逍月等人看到眼前的那株巨大的銀色樹木，以及樹上隨風擺動的屍體，心中未免有些駭然。段月有些結巴的說道：「這，老師這時在幹什麽？」

　　逍月無奈的聳了聳肩膀說道：「不知道，難道是無聊了做的風鈴？」

　　周圍立刻浮現出八雙白眼……
　
　　逍月苦笑了一下，隨後似乎感受到了什麽，猛的看向眼前的大樹，之間整棵樹仿佛是一根巨大的燈管一樣，爆發出萬丈銀光。最終緩緩的縮回一點，浮現出一只牛犢大小的狼來，緩緩的落在地上，看著眼前的幾人。咧著嘴笑了笑，隨後坐在了地上，似乎是對著逍月，有像是對著所有人一樣說道：「真是，害的我白白擔心，是不是真神們都希望新成員的加入呢？該死的！神劫到那裏去了？」

　　逍月看著我說道：「怎麽，結束了？將大陸搞的生靈塗炭終於使你恢複了？」

　　無視逍月語氣中的不滿，笑著對衆人說道：「是啊，不止恢複了，而且還突破了哦。唉，靈魂這東西果然是最好的，唔……」

　　看著逍月與蒼略帶不滿的眼神，又看了看似乎有些痛苦的學生，我無奈的說道：「好無聊呢，不知道……你們有沒有興趣聽一聽一個故事？不過我事先告訴你們，我不擅長講故事，所以故事很枯燥。」

　　逍月無奈的點了點頭，隨後說道：「那還能怎麽樣，說吧。我和蒼只是埋怨你有了什麽事都不告訴我們兩個，不把我當朋友是麽？」

　　我少見的露出了嬉皮笑臉的表情，對著逍月說道：「這樣，那我就不用道歉了，唔。」

　　隨後露出了一絲有些複雜的表情說道：「那麽，我就告訴你們是怎麽一回事吧。我這次是爲了一個在我還是小家夥的時候，和我不多的朋友之中的兩個家夥共同的願望。我真不知道怎麽和他們兩個做成的朋友。共同的遭遇，共同的心態麽？一個天界的家夥和一個魔界的家夥，嘿，還真是一夥奇怪的組合呢。至於我們的願望就是……創造一個位面，一個獨立與各界之上的位面，一個可以橫掃中等位面的世界。最終，如果我們實力足夠，我們將……取代神界。」

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
诶……
又一篇，咳咳
很有野心的一章
之後就要好好的寫一下位面戰爭了。
唔
自己都好期待可以寫的好些 咔咔~

----------


## 瀟湘

> 诶…… 
> 又一篇，咳咳 
> 很有野心的一章 
> 之後就要好好的寫一下位面戰爭了。 
> 唔 
> 自己都好期待可以寫的好些 咔咔~


……感覺這篇有很多地方可以寫的更加吸引人，卻都草草帶過。
以冥月最後的宣言來說，用一連串長句似乎不如往復問答；單方面的敘事容易變成說明文。

感覺冥月的文章往往流於單純的敘事，卻不能從敘事深化，鉤勒出更深的感動，
就好像電影運鏡全用遠距鏡頭，而欠缺特寫。
長篇連載可以不用處處高潮，但是一連數篇欠缺引人注意的點，卻容易讓故事流於枯燥瑣碎，這點請特別注意。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

阿阿，阿月犯規啦！！一次更新兩章~嗚~

不過也看的很暢快就是了(被打死

阿月想把這位面變成惡靈古堡阿~生化病毒勒

元素之心，看來是種神器級別的東西呢，

要取代神界阿？嘿嘿，這樣才好玩阿~

期待下篇。

----------


## 逍月

阿月真的寫好快......
這樣看下來蠻過癮的?XD

取代神界啊?
月我也要!(舉手)(被阿月巴)

話說，眾人的反應比想像中平淡?
畢竟，家園被毀，月我跟蒼也就算了，其他人應該要表現更多不滿比較合情理......
甚至還有不怕死的學生衝出來才是~(笑)

然後阿月變成神級了?
這樣月我跟蒼要檢討了......XD

最後，期待阿月講故事~(燦)

----------


## 冥月

TO潇湘：明白了，謝謝指點。
不知道爲什麽，我不知道應該在哪些地方吸引人，不知道怎麽突出一些吸引人的點。所以故事的確顯得很枯燥。
冒昧的問下，不知道潇湘大可不可以指點一下，先謝過了。

TO逍月：上次你說用一根手指就能放倒你們兩個？
喂喂，不要望了你的大絕啊……
還有蒼的大絕……
呃……
我可不和你們兩個打！
感情，說實話，就算是現實中的我也搞不明白，真是很苦惱的一件事……

因爲有時間，所以更新的很快 呵呵~
取代神界，會有你參與的內 哈~
平淡麽？不是哦，我還沒有寫到他們的表現哦……
不用檢討啦，我這個不是曾經有一些基礎嘛……
我講故事？
哼哼，你會被弄的睡著的……

TO靜炎：羨慕？我的確這段時間很閑，沒辦法，我有時間就更新那 哈哈~
有點邪？那是什麽意思？
壞麽？
有心怎麽了？誰沒有心內，沒心就死翹翹了……
腥風血雨？不會啦~
位面戰場上的家夥都是吃人不吐骨頭的家夥。

TO蒼：哦？
你不希望我犯規麽……
只是一種增加原住民死亡率的方法罷了。
元素之心？對於這個位面的人來說是不錯……
取代神界當然好玩了。嘿嘿嘿~

----------


## 冥月

第３３章：
　　衆人似乎被這句很像是吹牛的話給震住了一樣，久久沒有說話。我有些無奈的笑了笑，隨後說道：「是不是不太相信？不過這的確是事實，本來達到真神的級別就可以創造自己的低階位面了，不過由於虛無之月的時候空間能量很不穩定，可以創造出中階甚至是高階位面，所以便定虛無之月的時候在現在已經融合在一起的中階位面碰頭。」

　　逍月愣了愣，隨後剛要對我說話，卻被一個聲音打斷了。之間伊文向著我說道：「老…老師，就因爲這個，所以您便將我們大陸變成這樣？就因爲這個，您還想要殺死我的父親？如果您有什麽難言之隱，請您告訴我們，我不相信您真的只是因爲一個虛無缥缈的願望而近乎毀滅了這個大陸。」

　　看著對面七雙滿含期待的眼睛，我無奈的搖了搖頭，隨後對著伊文說道：「伊文，這是事實。如果不是你是我的弟子我是不會和你說這麽多來解釋的，這是實話，我的確只是因爲那個夢想才這樣做的。不過，我要糾正一點，那不是虛無缥缈。」

　　段月愣愣的看了我半晌，似乎是有什麽堵在他的喉嚨上面一樣用略帶嘶啞的聲音磕磕巴巴的說道：「我不相信，老師，是不是有什麽東西蒙蔽了您的心靈。我不相信你會這麽做。與您和大家在一起的日子真的令我那冰凍的心恢複了許多，我一直認爲您是上天的神聽到我的話而來拯救我的，請您不要粉碎我的期望好麽？」

　　無奈的苦笑了一下，環視了一下面前的學生們，無一不是帶著一些期待的眼神，緩緩的搖了搖頭隨後吐出一小團靈魂對著段月說道：「那東西不是蒙蔽了我的心靈，而是我一直將它珍藏在了我的心中，我無法放棄他。段月，告訴你一件事吧，你的詛咒其實是我下的呢。真是，你是我的學生，所以我還是將你的靈魂碎片還給你的好，幸好還沒有吃掉，對於你們的位面，我只能說抱歉了。」隨後對著其他的學生說道：「這件事我的確是做的不對，呵呵。但是我並不後悔，爲了我的那個願望，我必須付出一切，它不只是我的夢想。那是也我的一個承諾，一個和朋友的承諾，一個我唯一對朋友許下的諾言。也許你們想沖上來殺了我。但是，我曾經教過你們，沒有把握的事不要去做，自己的命丟了，便什麽也做不了了。而且，這些病毒也未嘗不是是你們大陸變得更強大的一種方法。神魔現在不會理會你們的位面。這可是一種機密哦，每次神魔前來都是爲了壓制你們這些大陸的實力，你們的大陸只是中等位面眼中的…豬場而已。至於冥界，我說話還是有人聽的。」

　　看著眼前突然有些頹廢的學生們，我緩緩的歎了口氣，將手中的已經快要空掉的元素之心重新充滿抛給衆人，又使用空間折疊開啓了一些像是監視器一樣的鏡面，裏面反射著一些人類抵擋僵屍的時候，爲了自己的生命而不顧他人生命逃命的人以及殺死其他人來給僵屍食用來拖延時間等等各種負面景象。隨後對著眼前的七人說道：「吸收掉這裏面的能量，你們應該有能力保護自己和家人了。保重吧，有一句話，你們一定要記住，有時候比災難更可怕的…是人心。一定要記住，哪怕去相信一只弱智的僵屍，也不要完全的相信一個人，哪怕他是你的親人……」

　　段月定定的看著我，緩緩的跪了下去，身後的六人也同樣的跪了下去。段月看著我說道：「多謝老師的指點，從今以後，我等定不負老師的期望守護自己的大陸與家人，等到我們實力足夠的時候…請老師原諒我們不能釋懷……」

　　重重的歎出一口氣，隨後笑了笑說道：「這才是我的學生嘛，這麽大的仇如果不努力去報的話，你們也不配是我的學生了。好吧，爲師等著那一天」揮了揮手便開啓一道空間裂縫將他們送了出去。隨後視線轉到逍月與蒼的身上，無奈的笑了起來，淡淡的說道：「呵呵，從我嘴中知道我過去的人不超過１０個，你們也是其中之一哦……」

　　看著眼前的兩個家夥，慘笑了一下說道：「也許你們認爲我有些太極端了，似乎爲了自己可以犧牲任何人，自私自利的家夥，並且毫無感情……」看著眼前的兩個家夥雖然他們沒有說什麽，但是絕對會有這種想法的，哪怕很少。輕輕的歎了口氣，無奈的笑了笑繼續說道：「也對，沒有人會不這樣想。但是……」隨後我突然頓了頓，狠狠的說道：「但是，如果在那種環境下，如果還能保持小孩子的天性的話，那根本就不是小孩子！」說到這我想我的表情一定很猙獰，因爲明顯的眼前的兩人被我的殺氣弄得有些不舒服了。猛的歎了口氣壓下洶湧的殺氣苦笑了一下接著說道：「每天都生活在一個危險的地方，每天都要殺人，或者防止別人來殺我。也許前一秒他還和顔悅色，下一秒無情的刀子便出現在了你的身上。中途還有許多吃人不吐骨頭的魔獸，呵呵。真是，每年都會有許多小孩子被捉進來，在那種環境下練習殺人技巧，逃生技巧。在那裏尊嚴就是一種無聊的笑話，友情？呵呵，如果你相信這個東西，那麽你就會死的慘。」

　　逍月有些動容了，有些艱難的問道：「如果你是冥狼的話，怎麽會被捉住呢？據說你們那裏防禦的很森嚴啊？」

　　淡淡的看著逍月，隨後笑了起來，隨後便是有些神經質的狂笑，笑著笑著便將頭仰起來向著天邊的圓月，令眼中那些不知名的液體流回去後，緩緩的低下頭對逍月說道：「家人？父母？親人？叔叔阿姨？爺爺奶奶？什麽亂七八糟的東西！我沒有那些無用的東西！親情是什麽？親情就是這個世界最最沒用，最最垃圾的一種垃圾！垃圾中的極品，呵。如果真的有這種東西，我會剛剛出生便被自己的父親下詛咒麽？如果用這種東西我會剛剛五歲就被送到那裏去訓練？如果真的有這種東西，我…我還會是這個樣子麽？」

　　一口氣說了這麽多，吸了一口氣，隨後緩緩的歎了口氣說道：「足足在那裏生活了三年。當我在那個地方活下來，並走出那個地方後，我直接被送回了葬魂草原。原本我還有些奢望著，奢望著我被捉走只不過是家族的失誤。不過，呵呵，我還是太會幻想了，我直接被分配到了暗中保護下任族長，也就是我哥哥的任務，原來這一切只不過是讓我去做一個保镖而已。而且，經常還會接受一些暗殺任務，呵呵。前五歲一直生活在被所有人無視的情況下，接下來又一只活在殺戮之中，如果你想讓我有感情，可能麽？真是……」

　　劃開空間裂縫想取一支雪茄出來，突然想到老姐已經將雪茄燒的光光，結果只有苦笑著關閉了空間裂縫。看著逍月兩人繼續說道：「喏，那天你們看到了我老姐，是不是很懷疑我們怎麽認識的呢？」看著逍月與蒼好奇的樣子，我突然笑了起來，隨後對兩人說道：「那是我第一次發現了親人的感覺。應該說是由朋友慢慢發展成的，呵呵。說起來，我老姐的確是幽狼族的天才。那天正在保護我哥，突然看到我哥也老姐吵了起來。一個是未來的冥狼族族長，一個是幽狼族百年難得一遇的天才，當然誰也不服誰，差一點就火拼起來。我當時的任務，就是解決掉所有威脅到我哥的人，所以……便去偷偷的暗殺我老姐。結果…唔，當時我老姐比我還要強一些，所以沒一會便將我給打趴下了。真不知道我老姐那麽小，情報卻是那麽的準確。當時將我打敗後，並沒有殺我，而是問我爲什麽要襲擊她。以我的性格當然不會說了，殺手被打敗會怎麽樣？蒼你應該明白吧？」

　　蒼緩緩的點了點頭，隨後調侃道：「不過看來你活的好好的……」

　　無奈的搖了搖頭，我開心的笑道：「是啊，我正要自殺的時候，老姐突然說道：冥狼族族長的次子？是不是你？那個倒黴的小子。」說罷無奈的站起來轉了一圈郁悶的說道：「我真不知道當時我怎麽想的，只是愣愣的回答了。之後又問了我許多問題，比如那些殘酷的訓練，更小時候的故事，甚至出生日期。也許是從來沒有人和我說過話？說起話來有些結巴。不過我卻發現，原來與人聊天是這麽有趣的一件事。當老姐發現我比她還要小的時候，便開心的問我可不可以做他的弟弟。喏，我便開心的同意了……雖然當時我們依然不能對視，不過我還是感受的到老姐的開心，也許被譽爲天才也會很寂寞吧？」

　　「於是第二天，老姐當著我哥的面不顧掙紮的我直接將我拉了出來，最後將慌慌張張的我賣力的拉到了我哥的眼前，並對我哥說：是不是發現他和你很像？這是你弟弟你知道麽！嘿嘿，當時我只記得用意識模糊的看到了一臉呆像的哥哥，那也是我唯一一次看到他這個樣子……」臉上帶著燦爛異常的笑意，回憶著這件往事，並對逍月他們緩緩的敘述出來。

　　看著一樣帶了一絲笑意的兩人，我繼續說道：「結果我老姐幾乎將我的一切全部都說給了我哥聽。結果，當我哥知道了我的存在與過去後，差點和那個應該被我稱作父親的家夥吵翻了天。唔，想起來還真好玩呢。最後，那家夥對我老哥說了一些和我相處的比如不能與我對視等等的注意事項，我便可以跟在我哥的身邊了，不過還是屬於保镖那類，不過我哥對我卻是異常的關心。真是，如果沒有我哥和老姐，也許我依舊是一個只知道殺戮的工具而已吧？也就是從那時開始，我突然有些渴望得到朋友，但是親人卻始終不敢奢望，而由於我身上殺氣太重，所以根本沒有交到過朋友。我哥和老姐通常來安慰我，但是也沒有什麽辦法，這就是命吧？不過，就是那次任務，我才交到了我最初的兩個朋友。」

　　緩緩的幻形成獸人形態，揮揮手強行的控制空間中的土元素變成一張茶桌與三張椅子，讓逍月與蒼坐上來，隨後拿出一只茶壺與三只茶杯並放入死靈茶葉並倒上一杯熱水，輕輕的泯了一口後繼續說道：「那次任務，那個家夥不顧我哥的阻止，給我下了去刺殺神界聖光天狼的族長的長子。而我當時不知道的是，沒想到，真的沒想到世界上真的有這麽巧合的事。我正要去執行任務的時候，卻有兩個家夥來刺殺我哥。正事那個目標的弟弟與一個魔界魔魂血狼的族長次子。真是奇怪的命運呢。不過似乎他們的父親還對他們有些感情，至少他們身上沒有來自親人的詛咒，只是經過殺手訓練的家夥而已。當我發現他們的意圖的時候，我便將他們攔在了半路打了起來。經過了一番苦鬥後，我們三個家夥全部都氣喘籲籲了。真不知道爲什麽，也許因爲同爲狼族，又或者命運相同，也許有同樣的願望，也就是希望可以交到自己的朋友？總之也不知道是誰先開的口，三個家夥就聊了起來。雖然是三個勢不兩立的種族。但是由於種種特殊原因，三個人便成爲了很好的朋友，他們本來的名字我根本沒有記住，只知道每個認得名字中都有一個月字，於是我們互相以自己生活的位面最姓氏，神月、魔月、以及我冥月。當時我們便互相許諾過。讓那些曾經忽視我們，嘲笑我們，讓我們經曆上那種混蛋訓練的人永遠的閉嘴。於是我們當我們分開後，每個人都瘋狂的發展自己在自己那個位面的勢力，最終在這次虛無之月出現的時候建立自己的位面。比如我，誰都喜歡那種萬衆矚目的感覺，但是爲了那個願望，爲了騰出時間來修煉，培養勢力，我不得不自己退位來換取更多的時間。沒有人注意過這點，就是我們在同一時間達到了位面的最高峰，又同時的自願退下那權利頂峰，每個人都有位面的終極部隊，卻又很保守的戰鬥，雖然強大，卻很少有人注意三支部隊卻根本沒有互相對戰過。我們每時每刻都在做著不爲人知的聯係，誰都不知道一個光明神、一個魔尊、以及一個流亡死神會互相聯合在一起策劃著一個……可以說是陰謀吧。」

　　看著逍月與蒼驚奇的樣子，我笑了笑繼續說道：「所以，我又去了一個人界位面，培養了一批用來占領低階位面的勢力。這次來到這裏只是一個意外，不過真的沒想到會在這裏達到真神的階位。這就是我要對你們說的了。我認爲你們是我的朋友，你們也當我是朋友，所以我將我的過去毫無保留的告訴你們。逍月，不知道你相不相信我的話，我相信你們混沌天狼的傳說，可能會發生在你身上哦。別那麽看我，我的情報組織很不錯的。每個種族的秘密我多多少少還是知道一些的。至於蒼，呵呵。天魔狼一族？唉，真不知道我是幸運還是怎麽的，曆史最長的兩個神秘狼族都被我碰到了還成爲了朋友，呵呵。那段曆史我還是了解一些。剛剛開始的時候沒有位面，什麽都沒有，有的只是大量的空間裂縫與時間蟲洞，以及無盡虛無。所以天地間誕生了第一個生命，虛無之神。不知道虛無之神是什麽樣子。只知道他是第一個神，隨後便是混沌與鴻蒙同時出現。雖然他們能量基本相同，但是卻分成了兩個家夥。真是搞不懂。而當最後一個神寰宇出現後，虛無之神與混沌之神不知道怎麽的便不在出現，所以現在的的天道與位面基本是鴻蒙與寰宇所創造的。而天魔狼族……據說是屬於域外天魔的一種，天生體內存在一只天魔，爆發起來很可怕的。應該是這樣吧？天魔狼族我不清楚，不過混沌天狼族內似乎有一個傳說……就是混沌之神將在混沌天狼中重新降臨。」

　　逍月愣了愣，隨後笑了起來說道：「是啊，的確如此，不過……冥月，你也不用忽悠我們，對於虛無之神，又有誰敢說比冥狼更了解呢？如果我沒說錯，你們不是信仰冥神吧？你們的信仰……是虛無之神！」

　　「呃？你，你怎麽知道？」我愣愣的看著眼前得意的逍月，繼續說道：「混沌天狼不是出了名的不理事實麽？」

　　逍月神色有些黯淡的對我說道：「我？我也不知道我的家族在那裏，這只是我在我們那裏曆練的時候偶然聽到的。」

　　我看著郁悶的逍月，也無奈的笑了笑，隨後說道：「好了，一會我就給你們送回去，唔。我也要去料理我那邊的事了。不過，我想問你們兩個一些事……」

　　蒼好奇的看著我問道：「恩？都成爲真神了還有什麽難事？」

　　不好意思的搓了搓手，隨後說道：「我知道你們都想回到自己的位面，不過我可不可以請你們留下到我創建的位面去呢？放心，我可以開通與你們的位面相連接的通道，這樣你們隨時都可以回去。」

　　逍月愣了愣，隨後燦爛的笑了起來說道：「那好啊，我正好也有些舍不得你，那先將我們送回去，等我們處理點事後我便去找你。」

　　我開心的笑了起來，隨後給兩人的身上各下了一個空間坐標便開啓了兩條空間裂縫並對兩人說道：「那我等你們的消息哦，呵呵。保重！」

　　逍月與蒼笑著擺了擺手便走進了空間裂縫，我看著離開的逍月兩人，笑著又開啓一道時空裂縫正要離開，突然間一陣強大的離譜的壓迫力突然傳來。看著頭頂上那形成漩渦形的血色浮雲，其中不斷的有一條條毒蛇一樣的雷電穿梭在雲層之間，龐大的神威籠罩了一大片土地，無數的魔獸飛快逃跑。看著這一幕，我皺著眉頭想了想，最後無奈的大罵起來：「該死的鴻蒙！該死的寰宇！該死的天道！搞什麽！神劫還這麽遲鈍！！！！」


－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
我……
是不是瘋了？
也許是因爲今天靈感過量？
還是……
因爲什麽事沒有，結果又稀裏糊塗的打出了一篇……
啊～～～～
無語嘞……
不知道阿炎會怎樣想？
嘿嘿嘿～

----------


## fwiflof

> 家人？父母？親人？叔叔阿姨？爺爺奶奶？什麽亂七八糟的東西！我沒有那些無用的東西！親情是什麽？親情就是這個世界最最沒用，最最垃圾的一種垃圾！垃圾中的極品，呵。


原本看到這個有些難過的，不過




> 劃開空間裂縫想取一支雪茄出來，突然想到老姐已經將雪茄燒的光光，結果只有苦笑著關閉了空間裂縫。看著逍月兩人繼續說道：「喏，那天你們看到了我老姐，是不是很懷疑我們怎麽認識的呢？」看著逍月與蒼好奇的樣子，我突然笑了起來，隨後對兩人說道：「那是我第一次發現了親人的感覺。應該說是由朋友慢慢發展成的，呵呵。說起來，我老姐的確是幽狼族的天才。那天正在保護我哥，突然看到我哥也老姐吵了起來。一個是未來的冥狼族族長，一個是幽狼族百年難得一遇的天才，當然誰也不服誰，差一點就火拼起來。我當時的任務，就是解決掉所有威脅到我哥的人，所以……便去偷偷的暗殺我老姐。結果…唔，當時我老姐比我還要強一些，所以沒一會便將我給打趴下了。真不知道我老姐那麽小，情報卻是那麽的準確。當時將我打敗後，並沒有殺我，而是問我爲什麽要襲擊她。以我的性格當然不會說了，殺手被打敗會怎麽樣？蒼你應該明白吧？」


看到這個就沒事了！

老弟你不準再給我加油了！
油箱爆了啦你！
還有，寫小說要再看一次啦，亦會少字一會錯字，吃力的咧！

----------


## 瀟湘

> TO潇湘：明白了，謝謝指點。 
> 不知道爲什麽，我不知道應該在哪些地方吸引人，不知道怎麽突出一些吸引人的點。所以故事的確顯得很枯燥。 
> 冒昧的問下，不知道潇湘大可不可以指點一下，先謝過了。


以第三十三章來說，我會拆成三章。
改成第三人稱敘述冥月幼時的事情，
文章脈絡裡，可以看出三件要事：
一、身為次子而被冷落利用；二、與姊姊的相遇；三、與神月、魔月的相遇。
在引起高潮的能力上，大抵是三最重要，二次之，一雖然是情節根源，不過如果把重心放在位面戰爭，反而是枝節。

分拆的三章，第一章會以暗殺姊姊開始，順勢詳細敘述冥界的環境；比如建物的材質是磚石土木抑或其他，色澤如何？光影如何？聞起來摸起來是什麼味道？將感官所覺寄於文字，便能引讀者入幻境。
第二、三章從刺姊不成一路寫到與神月魔月的誓言；誓言作為壓軸，中間的部份要加以鋪陳，可以於第二章與姐閒談中重引冥界與神魔二界的紛爭，順勢引出神月魔月登場的可能，這部份要盡可能詳實，同樣爭戰，將領氣度才華、國家方略組織不同，謀略戰法事理皆有異；譬如上下不合，助彼分裂、主庸臣睿，可以反間、爭強好勝，可以引敵深入再堅壁清野，甚或甕中捉鱉。重視榮譽，則無憂毀約；奸險忘義，令其孤立；孤立者容易臨死反撲，用功成名就者駕馭；功成名就者不入險地，可以偏鋒取之；行偏鋒者易折，可以堂皇禦之；堂皇者失於沈重，用靈活的戰法應對……凡斯種種，皆可帶出神魔二界的特性。
便是暗殺，也有種種技法，或金蟬蛻殼或暗鬼疑心，或連環而來或單騎而行；目的可以是表態、是宣戰、是偵探、是實戰訓練、是委婉賜死、是企圖引發動亂、是賦予和談的良機；同樣暗殺，影響可以在內在外、在第三國、在異議份子、在刺激鷹派、在打壓鴿派等諸多不同；如此，有可以刃損不可毒傷、有可以詐之以暴病而不可托之以自戕、有可以奪其心神而不可礪其意志；有能殺而不可殺、有可殺而不能殺，視情況而定，出手可能是刃不二出，一擊不中便飄然遠去、或是捨生望死，試圖同歸於盡；如此，詳數成敗得失，能知三方才智與主臣之間的關係——單是如此描寫，便能賦予神界魔界具體的姿態，而非僅是名詞而已。

神月魔月的登場，也可以推估計算：是彼此利用？還是互相敵視？有沒有可能臨時結盟狙殺目標？還是一人先出手，另一人卻意圖漁翁得利？甚至三方對話的情節，都可以詳加講述；冥月身上的詛咒也可以重提，加深讀者印象。

便是與學生表白，也可以此講述，用長長的句子表現話語，本身會顯得很不自然；因為日常談話間，總是言語來去，互有疑問、求肯、表情語音變化，雙方像是演講一樣說出長長一段話而作者沒有寫下彼此之間的細微變化，未免有些不妥。

以上。如果有需要也可以用即時通訊程式問我。（拱手）

----------


## 逍月

我是逍『月』。（舉爪）（被阿月毆）

原來阿月有那麼不堪的過去，這樣說來，之後性格如此也有跡可尋？

一次三章很過癮是真的。XD
看來真正的高潮要開始了？

是說阿，蒼跟我要怎麼追上阿月的修為？
真神，真神啊！XD

看來阿月對宇宙起源也有了自己的設定。

然後想說阿月要改進的地方就被瀟湘大說完了。
簡單來說就是流於描述吧？

加油喔！
又看了第一章，發現阿月比以前進步很多喔！
再接再厲吧！（燦笑）

----------


## 冥月

TO老姐：
啊……
油箱爆了？（唔，弟弟我不懂內……
啊……
老姐教訓的是……
會注意的……

TO潇湘：
哇！
好高深！
不過令我明白了好多！
多謝潇湘大了，恩，謝謝！

TO逍月：
哈哈~
是啊是啊！
一次三章當然過瘾了！
高潮麽？快了啊~
你和蒼麽？
很快的啊！
嘿嘿嘿嘿~（陰笑的笑容
宇宙的起源麽？
是啊，首先是一片虛無，然後出現混沌，混沌後才出現的生命呀~
進步了麽？
謝嘞 咔咔~

----------


## 靜炎

嗚…真是對不起啊！怎麼慢才來回文。
最近累的快死了，所以都看了幾句就趴了。
嗚…（別哭啦！
看到這裡…




> 不知道阿炎會怎樣想？ 
> 嘿嘿嘿～


炎我會怎麼想喔？==嗯…（沉思中。
………嗚…好可憐喔！
啊月：啊炎…原來也是這麼想啊！嗚…真不愧是朋友啊！
啊炎：嗚…不！我是為了那個世界的人們而哭的。
啊月連話都不說，先把我轟了再說。
啊炎：啊…！（碰卡！）
開玩笑的啦！嘻嘻^^

我到覺得三十二章，比較無趣，少了很多的形容詞，所以不太精彩。
但三十三章寫的不錯，終於寫出實情了，說出自己過去的一切跟創傷，
所以說，吐一吐自己的苦水，總會比較舒服點。（但我覺得啊月的現實生活，跟故裡說的，好們有點關連的樣子耶！==我猜啦！

最後我好像不須要出場啦吼！小幻星都走了，嗚…

加油加油
期待下一章，好看啊！>o<嘻嘻

----------


## 冥月

沒關係，沒關係~
唔，晚一些沒什麽 咳咳……

是啊 咔咔~

的確很可憐啊 哈哈哈~

放心放心，我不會轟你的……（唔，我是好人哦……

是啊，少了許多形容詞。
怎麽說呢，這段時間事情很多吧？
呵呵

呀呀呀~
炎你是先知？神算？還是什麽的 呵呵

最後……
幻星？還是會出現的啊？
怎麽…嘿嘿嘿~

----------


## 冥月

第３４章：
　　看著天空中似乎顔色越來越“鮮豔”的劫雲，抱怨歸抱怨，但是面對著劫雲中散發著的惶惶天威，我也不得不認真對待了。原本在天空中穿梭的電蛇，現在已經化作了條條粗大的光龍在雲層中時隱時現。似乎是隨時準備給我狠狠的來一下。而天空中那血紅的劫雲則是越來越低了，就好像是要將渡劫者碾碎一樣，讓人看了心中發寒。
　　
　　依稀的記著曾經在魂葬草原的時候似乎聽誰說過一次真神劫的樣子。似乎真神劫一共只有兩次攻擊，第一次先是一次萬雷齊發從四面八方攻擊渡劫者，而第二次便只有一道劫雷，不過這倒劫雷可以趕得上之前那道劫雷的兩倍攻擊力。如果沒有意外的話，就算是渡劫成功了。不過…據說虛無之神爲了提高他那些可愛的信徒們的實力，於是便在真神劫之後又加了一道劫雷。哦，當然，據說迄今爲止還知道有這個神的除了幾個古老一些的狼族以及少數神族似乎還真沒有人知道了。而稱得上是信徒的，也就只有冥狼了。最後這道劫雷具體是什麽樣子還真沒人知道，不過絕對不會比前兩道弱就對了。
　　
　　天空中的劫雷已經逐步成型了，而劫雲也即將完全的形成一道天幕將天空遮住。不過眼尖的我突然在劫雲中的一個縫隙中發現劫雲後面似乎也不是什麽天空，因爲那裏彌漫著一片銀灰色的霧氣以及點點星光，那不會就是那個不知道是什麽的神劫吧？搖了搖頭將腦中的想法甩了出去，飛快的布下幾道虛無之壁，隨後從空間裂縫中抽出神罰以一種極快的頻率震蕩起來。一圈圈漣漪似的波紋看似緩慢實則飛快的向著四周蕩去，漸漸的覆蓋了一大片空間，將這裏的一切弄得好似水中的倒影一樣，在圈圈漣漪中隨之蕩漾。看著天空中不斷壓下的劫雲，以及已經蓄勢待發的劫雷，我心中暗暗的冷笑一聲，隨後將左手擡起對著劫雷伸出食指緩緩的左右輕搖，隨後略帶興奮的輕聲說道：「就讓我看看是你這個天劫強還是我的萬劫千秋更強一些吧，嘿嘿。」

　　空中的劫雷似乎被我的行爲激怒了一樣，無盡的光龍似乎是陷入了瘋狂一般開始不停的穿梭或者互相碰撞在一起融合成一道更強大的劫雷。最終，天空中似乎猛然一亮，就連那血紅的劫雷似乎也被照了個透一樣，原本鮮血一樣的劫雲呈現出一種，可以說是晶瑩的顔色。隨後，數不清的天雷呼嘯著從四周向我奔來，還沒等靠近，地面上就被著恐怖的壓力狠狠的壓出了一個深坑，無數的劫雷狠狠的砸在了我布下的虛無之壁上面，那曾經擋住無數敵人的虛無之壁是抵擋了一下便破碎開來。看著近在咫尺的劫雷，我淡淡的笑了笑，隨後將手中的神罰猛的一震，原本還算是平靜的波紋驟然靜止，隨後，所有被波紋經過的地區響起了一陣爆竹一般的聲音。數不清的冰球、超小型的風刃、各種地刺、光球等等各種元素全部化作了一些攻擊的法術互相撞擊著，有些撞在了劫雷上面，雖然沒有將劫雷怎麽樣，但是這些法術也不只一個。隨後我再次的將手中的神罰狠狠的震了一下，一圈黑色的波紋以我爲中心向著四周蕩去，隨著波紋的擴散，空中響起了一陣玻璃破碎的聲音，一塊塊玻璃狀的黑色的碎片紛紛的掉落露出了一片漆黑的空洞，雖然很快的便被周圍的空間能量修補，不過由於周圍的那些小法術的攻擊卻依然不能馬上的修補完成。

　　天空中的劫雷同時被無數的法術攻擊速度明顯的減緩，最後只有停了下來，緩緩的與那無盡的法術對持，雖然還是在向我靠攏，不過已經很難看出它在移動了，而那些被波紋經過的空間已經變的極不穩定，一陣陣空間亂流抽打在劫雷的身上。這些空間亂流可不是那些小法術可以比擬的，每攻擊一下，劫雷便微微的一顫，而隨著空間的繼續崩潰，空中的空間亂流原來越強。而其他的元素也便的更加暴亂。從剛剛開始的小火球、冰球什麽的。現在已經變成了一個個巨大的火龍冰龍。地面仿佛是地震一樣不斷的裂開一個個傷口，岩漿仿佛是鮮血一樣從撕裂的大地中湧了出來。空中的風刃已然變作了一道道巨大的風刀，呼嘯著圈在了一起，變成一個個充滿了毀滅氣息的龍卷。

　　看著空中已經黯淡無光的劫雷，我輕輕的笑了笑，隨後將手中的神罰輕輕的向著空中的劫雲緩緩推去，四周的元素與亂流似乎是瞬間凝結了一樣，猛的一亮，將空中的劫雷金屬摧毀並飛快的凝聚在了神罰上面。臉上帶著燦爛的笑意看著天空中那漩渦似的劫雲嘴裏輕聲說道：「萬劫千秋·泯滅」隨後將手中的神罰飛快的向著劫雲虛刺一下，隨後便再次開啓了大量的虛無之壁開始準備防禦下一波更猛烈的天劫。而刺出去的那一劍沒有過多的花哨，只見一道漆黑的細線歪歪扭扭的射向了劫雲，劫雲似乎是不想讓攻擊落在他身上一般，無數的劫雷呼嘯著砸想了那條纖細的黑線，結果卻是劫雷紛紛破碎，而黑線長驅直入的攻入了劫雲的中心。本來還在緩緩旋轉的劫雲似乎是凝結了一般，隨後毫無生息的，一劫雲那漩渦中心爲圓心，血紅的劫雲猛的露出了一片空洞，露出了雲層後面的真面目。而劫雲久久沒有恢複，隨後，那劫雲緩緩的飄散開來，融入了它身後的天空中。

　　而劫雲後面的天空中漂浮著大量浮雲一般的灰色霧氣，數不清的亮點一閃一閃的穿越在灰色的浮雲上面。似乎是察覺到了它下面那劫雲的消散，空中的亮點像是害怕一樣開始飛快的向一起靠攏。看著天空中的灰色霧氣以及那些精英的亮點，我突然發現這個場面好熟悉的樣子。

　　等了半晌，那些亮點在我不注意的情況下緩緩的凝成了一個光環，光環上有四個圓球一樣的東西，光環上不斷的出沒著一些不顯眼的黑色雷電。看著空中那似曾相識的景象，我猛的一愣，隨後仔細的感應了一下空中的能量後，飛快的想手中的神罰上瘋狂的凝聚力量，嘴裏不斷的嘟囔道：「該死的虛無之神，這明明是滅天星殒，雖然滅天星殒沒有那些虛無之雷。瘋子！這麽強的星力凝成的星殒，瘋子！真是個瘋子！什麽人能渡得了這樣的天劫啊！不會真的……」隨後我看到了光環中央似乎在比光環更高的地方出現了一點猩紅的光點，我無奈的停止了嘟嘟囔囔的抱怨，無窮的怨念總結成了一句話：「呃，混蛋。」

　　沒錯了，上面的那個光環明顯是星辰秘典中的一種法術，星殒術。星殒術分爲滅世、滅地、滅天三個等級，而天空中的這個神劫根據星辰秘典中的記憶碎片讓我很快的發現了他的真面目，滅天星殒。據說滅天星殒達到了最高的境界可以召喚出天空中的星辰來攻擊敵人，這個……至少據我所知還沒有人被流行撞一下而不死的……

　　隨著天空中那顆猩紅色的光點的接近，一陣比劫雷更大的力量猛的壓了過來。地面上的塵土石塊甚至被這狂暴的力量給吹了出去。看著呼嘯而來的天外流星我咬了咬牙，心中暗暗的想到：「拼了，雖然沒有試過，不過……唔。」除了不斷的向著神罰中灌注著時空能量與死亡能量，在想到拼命的同時也將體內的星辰之力輸了進去，淡淡的灰色霧氣籠罩在神罰的四周，點點的碎星劍氣漂浮著遊蕩在灰霧之間，我突然愣愣的看著神罰周圍的樣子，隨後又看了看天空。這個…這個，難道空中的那些劫雲是死亡氣息？這個虛無之神到底是幹什麽的，就算是專門爲冥狼準備的天劫有死亡氣息與虛無之雷也就罷了。爲什麽還有碎星劍氣？真是…真是可惡的混蛋！

　　但是時間已經不允許我在胡思亂想了，空中的光點明顯的大了一圈有余，而我似乎可以看到那個火球已經露出了猙獰的笑意。「可惡，拼了。屠盡蒼生·泯滅」原本應該是分散攻擊的屠盡蒼生猛的彙聚到了一起，一道散發著銀灰色微光的劍芒沖天而起，在那顆流行還沒有經過光環的時候與他撞在了一起。因爲我是修煉星辰秘典的，所以我知道，絕對不能讓天外流星穿過那個完全由星力凝成的光環，那個光環便是最初級的滅天星殒而如果讓它吧他的力量在加到流星上面，那就真的完蛋了。

　　隨著一聲暴鳴，劍氣與流星狠狠的撞在了一起，空中的氣浪將這一範圍的土地生生的壓低了數十尺，而流星的力量直接將我震的一口逆血噴了出去，一屁股坐在地上，看著粉碎的星辰，又看了看在中心形成了四條細線的光環，我苦笑著搖了搖頭想到：「還只差了一點，要是再給我一次足夠施展浮生若夢的能量，我也可以挺過去。真是…唉，要死了麽？」

　　光環中央的四條細線緩緩的彙聚成了一個光球，龐大的星力在這片空間中肆虐著。無奈的摸了摸手指上的戒指，自言自語的說道：「唔，老姐，哥，小星。呃，還有神月，魔月，逍月，蒼。唉，似乎要告別了呢，真是……」話還沒有說完，一個熟悉聲音突然出現在我身邊……

　　「诶？冥月，我有點事忘記和你說…噗，什麽東西？」只見身穿道袍的逍月猛的從一旁的空間裂縫中跳了出來正要說些什麽，隨後，猛的被龐大的星力震了一下，便看到了空中的星殒。

　　愣愣的看著逍月，我猛的沖他喊道：「回頭，從那裏回去，這沒你什麽事！渡劫而已，你快點回到你的位面去，有什麽事以後再說！」

　　逍月看了看臉色蒼白的我，又看了看空中的星殒術，隨後對著我笑道：「喏，你也太小看我了不是，看你的樣子似乎也沒什麽力量了吧？還，還說什麽以後再說，我們是朋友诶。」

　　看著逍月那無所謂的樣子，無視心中那奇怪的感覺，猛的跑了兩步用力的將逍月向著那個空間裂縫中推去：「白癡是麽？朋友？是朋友的就趕緊給我回去！別在這裏逞強，你當這是好玩的麽？真神劫你知道麽？快點回去，一會就來不及了。」

　　逍月看著我笑了笑，隨後快速的閃到一旁嬉皮笑臉的說道：「我偏不回去，你奈我何？嘿嘿。」

　　無奈的看著逍月嬉皮笑臉的站在那裏，心中似乎是有什麽破碎了一般，臉上浮現出一絲感激的表情看著眼前的逍月，我無奈的進行最後一次勸說：「那你還有狐影不是麽，相信我吧，這東西你沒辦法抵擋的。」

　　逍月無所謂的笑了笑，隨後對我說道：「沒試試你又怎麽知道，就讓你看看我的真正絕招吧。」

　　「恩？天啊，你不知道真神有多強麽？我現在還不算是真正的真神你明白麽？你現在能打敗我麽？這可只真神劫啊……呃，好吧，你也走不了了，不過沒關係，你現在快點跑，神劫的目標是我，你不會有什麽關係的。」我無奈的看著緩緩合攏的空間裂縫隨後對逍月說道。

　　逍月笑了笑，隨後面色一正緩緩的說道：「混沌領域。」隨後一道領域飛快的將我和逍月籠罩在裏面。看著逍月自信滿滿的逍月，我無奈的呻吟道：「拜托，你不要認爲領域就可以對抗神劫了，快點走吧好麽？你…真是。」

　　逍月無所謂的笑了笑，隨後對我說道：「恩，我救你一命你怎麽回報我呢？我要好好想想。」

　　看著天空中一道朦胧的銀光形成了一道霧狀的光柱緩緩的籠罩了逍月的混沌領域，我無奈的看著逍月說道：「好吧好吧，隨你的便吧，如果真的沒死，你要什麽我便給你什麽好了。」

　　逍月笑了笑，隨後緩緩的說道：「終之劍·逆道」

　　隨著逍月話音的結束，在一瞬間以我的精神力似乎已經感受不到逍月的氣息了，就好像…完全融合在了四周一樣，微微的眯起眼睛看著逍月，輕聲的自言自語道：「融合天道麽？似乎，真的有可能，融合天道就已經是這個樣子，嘿嘿，真不知道創造天道是什麽水準呢？」

　　逍月看著頭頂那緩緩迫近的光球，回頭沖我笑道：「喏，一會你可要保護我很久啊，做好心裏準備，嘿嘿。至於報酬麽…唔，等我恢複了在說吧。」隨後用手中的無極輕輕的對著空中虛劃一下，嘴中輕聲說道：「破。」

　　一道劍芒攜帶著幾乎凝成實質的各係元素猛的沖向了空中的星殒。而逍月的混沌領域也潮水一般的退去了。劍芒與星殒雙方僵持了一會，最終還是星殒後繼無力被劍芒貫穿。劍芒直接將空中的霧氣也刺出一個大洞，露出了天空安原本的面貌。銀白色的月光胡亂卻又均勻的散在大地之上，天空中閃閃的星光卻黯淡了許多。

　　望著天空中漆黑的天幕，我笑著看向一旁的逍月，隨後一愣：「逍…恩？」之間不遠處趴著一條萎靡不振的狼，而額頭上的太極不知道到那裏去了，身上沒有散發出一絲能量波動，只是那麽懶洋洋的趴在那裏。我愣了半響剛要說話，一道亮銀色的光柱猛地將我籠罩進去，微微的感受了一下光柱中的氣息。我突然放肆的笑了起來，一邊笑一邊斷斷續續的說道：「哈，虛無之神的獎勵，星辰熔煉。真是……」

　　一般的人如果渡劫成功的話，也只是劫雷練體而已，而經過了虛無之神所附加的天劫後，所供給的力量當然也不會差了，這星辰熔煉可以將能量中的雜質完全的剔除並精煉渡劫成功的人體內的能量。所以說只有度過了神劫才能算得上是真正的真神。

　　看著不遠處的逍月，強忍住試驗一下實力的欲望緩緩的走過去看著逍月，而逍月也擡起頭來看著我，嘴角似乎帶著一絲若有若無的笑意，但是臉上的疲憊卻是明顯的很，我看了半晌，略帶感動的對逍月說道：「真沒想到呢，唉，謝了兄弟……這個是過分使用能量的反噬麽？」

　　逍月笑著點了點頭，隨後看向我身後。我愣了愣，隨後便知道來的是什麽人了。回頭看向剛剛走出裂縫的月幽，我笑著問道：「老姐，你怎麽來了？」

　　月幽看著四周淒慘無比的地面，苦笑著搖了搖頭，隨後說道：「我說怎麽心神不甯的，這時怎麽回事？不過看樣子你是沒什麽大不了的……」

　　我苦笑著指了指逍月說道：「沒什麽大不了的？要不是我這個朋友我可能就完蛋了呢，老姐…真神劫呢。」

　　月幽愣了愣，隨後很快的恢複過來，若無其事的說道：「真神劫？唔，的確很難過，不過你這個朋友也夠強的，居然能擋住真神劫啊……」

　　我笑了笑，隨後說道：「是啊是啊，唔…老姐我想回去了。」

　　月幽愣了愣，隨後露出了燦爛的笑容說道：「回冥界麽？好啊，一起走吧，不過你這個朋友建議你還是用能量將他保護住，否則會被死亡氣息侵蝕的。」

　　「唔，知道了」我緩緩的給逍月釋放了一個護盾，便開啓了一個時空裂縫跟著月幽走了進去。走在通向冥界的裂縫中，腦子力突然變得很亂，無數的人影從我的腦海中閃過，紮西特，凱瑟琳，幻炎……還有長老會的那些老雜種。 

------------------------------------------------------------------
喏……
稍稍做了一些修改。
主要是改了一些錯字，以及加了一些東西
下面解釋一下我的技能：
各位或許看到了
萬劫千秋與屠盡蒼生的後面加了個泯滅。
呼呼。
是這樣……
我的技能分爲碎夢刀與絕殺之劍兩種
碎夢刀：浮生若夢、寂寞如夢、碎夢斷魂。（第一種變化夢魇、第二種碎夢
絕殺之劍：屠盡蒼生、滅絕鬼神、萬劫千秋。（第一種泯滅、第二種滅殺
不同的技能有不同的變化。
比如萬劫千秋與屠盡蒼生的泯滅就是將能量擊中到一起來攻擊敵人。
其他的……
等待接下來的文好了 呵呵~
太早了說就沒什麽意思了呢……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，恭喜阿月度過神劫，正式踏入神階境界啦~

還好有逍月幫呢，呵呵。

神劫阿....真是恐怖~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

呃......
其實嚴格說起來逆道這一招不是『融合天道』喔！
而是以自身法力為引，在極短的時間內『取代天道』，亦即本身在領域內成為天道。
違逆原本的大道。

是說意思也差不多啦！（笑）

不過，看阿月那句似乎有心創造天道？XD
要加油喔！
『道』在道家可是至高無上的存在，創造天道的話就是創造出另一個平行宇宙了～
這樣的話，要花費非常多努力呢！
期待阿月往後表現～

下一步應該是統一冥界吧？（燦）

----------


## 冥月

TO蒼：同喜同喜……
是啊，沒他我會死的很慘很慘的說吧？
嘿嘿~
神劫不恐怖的話，那就完蛋了不是麽……
漫天的真神？

TO逍月：啊……
我有種差不多的感覺……
哦，對了，我對天道沒有什麽興趣呢，所以可以創造天道的不是我哦……

喏，以下是我對天道的設定：
感悟天道、融合天道、掌控天道、破碎天道、創造天道……

感悟：就屬於新手階段，還沒理解天道，只是在感悟的階段而已
融合：可以稍稍的借用天道的力量或者短時間內更改天道，第二階段。
掌控：對天道的運用趨於熟練，一舉一動完全暗含天道，可以說是即便是輕輕的擡一擡手，也可以被稱作殺招
破碎：只能掌控天道，但是天道畢竟是他人所制定的，即便你能掌控，卻沒有能力去摧毀天道。所以破碎天道要比掌控天道更加困難一些。
創造：唔，天道的最終境界，可以自行制定天道，甚至可以在別人的位面中覆蓋他人的天道。當然，除非你的實力要比制定下某個位面的人的實力強上不少。但是已經可以給自己所創造的位面上制定天道了……

所以，按照逍月你不爆發的狀態下，應該是屬於一只腳踏進融合天道的水準。因爲心境已經滿足融合天道的先知，但是能量還不足以支持長時間的與天道融爲一體，所以說只能是一只腳踏入融合天道……

呐呐……
就是這些……也就是在我的小說中對逍月你發展的設定。
我是用不到天道的 咳咳……
如果有什麽問題，就私訊吧……
當然，即時也可以……

----------


## 冥月

TO潇湘：
唔，是啊……
的確是想改善一下，不過似乎有些不盡人意。
太過平淡了……
我會再努力的……
還有多謝潇湘大提供的資料。
我回去那裏找找的……

TO逍月：
的確啊，古人那麽多年都沒有完全搞清楚的天道……
我們的確弄不明白內……
好吧……
下一章我會對我這小說的天道做一個小小的總結的……
唔，如果不盡人意……
還望贖罪咯……

TO靜炎：
暈？
我的確暈掉了。
這東西太過深奧。
月我不敢將古人的天道來胡亂的修改。
我只是寫一個玄幻小說而已。
天道不可不敢妄自評論（會被雷劈的……

----------


## 冥月

第３５章：
　　在漆黑的裂縫中緩緩的走了一會，眼前便傳過來一絲亮光。我笑著對逍月說道：「就快到冥界了哦，怎麽樣？有沒有緊張？」

　　逍月無所謂的咧了咧嘴，隨後略帶期待的看著眼前那越來越亮的光點說道：「緊張？怎麽會，不過真的蠻期待的，那麽多人都在想象冥界的樣子。唔，難道真的是那種陰風陣陣，土地荒蕪的樣子？」

　　我有些無奈的笑了笑，隨後加快的腳步說道：「都是天界、仙界那些家夥們以訛傳訛罷了，誰喜歡住在一個那樣子的位面。說實話，冥界除了從來沒有晴天外，基本沒有什麽令人不舒服的地方…哦，對了，只不過有很多地方很危險而已。不過那些地方基本都是我們這些冥神給弄出來的，比如星辰海就是我做了冥神之後分到的領地，本來哪地方平凡的很，只是我對它長年累月的改造將它變成了一塊險地而已。還有很多，比如老姐的幽魂荒原，還有一個叫夢飛的家夥的神山，那家夥原來是教廷的牧師，經曆了點事情，所以……嘿嘿，每一個冥神都有自己的一個領地，而每個冥神都管理著一塊這樣的地方，這種地方基本是用來防禦其他位面入侵的……」

　　逍月無奈的笑了笑說道：「真是，就這樣就把一片很好的領地改造成了一個凶險的地方，你們這些冥神啊……」

　　淡淡的笑了笑，隨後便被老姐一下打在了頭上，直聽到耳邊傳來一陣暴喝：「喂！到地方了，還聊天！快點幫忙打開出口啊，真是的……」

　　無奈的摸了摸敲得生疼的頭頂，郁悶的嘀咕道：「一個人不是也能打開嘛…真是，每次都敲的真麽重……」

　　月幽耳朵動了動，隨後面含煞氣的回過頭來看著我說道：「恩？你小子不服是不是啊……」

　　我愣了愣，隨後飛快的跑到裂縫口去打開裂縫，一邊開啓一邊說道：「沒，沒什麽。我…我來開好了……」

　　月幽：「哼哼哼……」

　　隨著能量的注入，裂縫飛快的擴大，直到能容下一個人通過的大小時便停止了擴張，看著裂縫中露出的冥界，心中突然泛起了一陣波紋「唔，好久沒有回來了呢，不知道冥界有沒有什麽變化，星辰海又發展的怎麽樣了，最近可是三個位面都打擊冥界那。唉？真是的…我怎麽會想念這個地方呢……」

　　當雙腳終於踏在了冥界的土地上的時候，一陣陣濃郁的靈魂氣息迎面而來，冥界的建築風格依然沒有改變，還是那樣的各種灰色爲主。甚至連天上的雲，地上的草都沒有什麽變化。狠狠的撲到了草地上面，似乎還可以聽到冥界的心跳，隨著著沈重的心跳聲，眼角緩緩的凝聚起一絲水霧不過很快的被我用神力蒸發掉了，這時我才明白了，哪怕親人抛棄了你，你的故鄉也永遠歡迎你的回歸，就好像是一個慈祥的母親一樣，始終用濃濃的母愛關懷這你…對哦，母愛是什麽感覺？我不知道，不過大概就是這種感覺了吧？我感受得到她的興奮，感受的到她的激動。

　　緩緩的站起身來，看著身後似笑非笑的月幽，我無奈的看向了一旁的逍月，隨後指了指四周笑著問道：「怎麽樣？很吃驚吧，哈哈，這裏是……」隨後我突然發現了我現在的位置，那個可以說是生我又養了我一段時間，而最終令我不想回憶又帶著怨恨的土地，冥狼的棲息地——魂葬草原。

　　漫山遍野的銀灰色野草，就是最好的憑證。零零散散的小草屋，以及遠處那座高聳入雲的葬魂塔，這一切毫不留情的給了我狠狠的一刀。最令我無法接受的就是不遠處飛速奔來的幾道身影，令我恨之入骨的幾個家夥。

　　看著緩緩停在我眼前，並用著吃驚略帶一絲興奮的眼神盯著我看的幾個老東西，以及中間那個眼中夾雜著少許歉意的家夥，我對月幽輕聲說道：「老姐，麻煩您幫我照顧一下我朋友好麽？這裏，我自己處理就可以了，不必麻煩老姐你了。」

　　月幽無奈的看著我搖了搖頭，隨後又開啓了一個空間裂縫帶著逍月走了進去並說道：「你啊，小心點，按照你們冥狼的等級來說，他們幾個都是冥狼王哦，很不好對付的。」

　　我笑著給了月幽一個放心的表情，隨後緩緩的看向眼前的四人平靜的說道：「嘿，看看，這不是三大長老和族長大人麽？好久不見啊。不知道你們有何貴幹呢？似乎只有在上次給我下詛咒的時候才一起出現在我面前過吧？」話說的
雖然很平靜，但是其中蘊含的殺氣卻不是說笑的，瘋狂的殺氣似乎是凝成實質一般的向著四人襲去。

　　三個長老會的長老看了一眼站在一旁的紮西特，隨後聯手釋放出一個空間之盾來抵擋殺氣的壓迫。其中一個長老大聲的說道：「雖然你已經被逐出狼族了，但是你怎麽說也還是一只冥狼，即便你是冥神，也不能對族長不敬，現在放手還來得及！」

　　我不屑的看了看剛剛說話的那個家夥，隨後一道次元斬向著那個家夥，看著他堪堪的抵擋住了次元斬，我冷冷的對著他說道：「大長老，我似乎不會傻到原諒一個毀了我的童年的家夥的程度吧？今天你們一個也別想完好無損的離開。」

　　三個長老用一種很奇怪的眼神看了一眼紮西特，似乎是在做什麽暗示一般，紮西特看著三個長老苦笑了一下，隨後飛快的持刀向我沖來，看著他的眼神，似乎其中蘊含著無盡的悔恨與……決然？

　　看著他毫無技術含量的沖了過來，我想也沒有想便對著他會揮出了一道灰色的刀光卻見紮西特沒有絲毫抵擋的一絲，直直的便撞在了刀光上面並被刀光中蘊含的力道狠狠的擊飛出去，在空中留下了一串血液，不過在他被擊中之前我似乎聽到他說：「抱歉了，月。爲了你哥……」

　　後面的什麽我沒有聽清，不過我突然想到，這也許是一個陰謀。果然，看著不遠處三個長老那欣喜的表情，再傻的人也會知道不對勁了。之間他們飛快的圍到了紮西特身邊看著什麽，遠遠的用神識來看，卻發現紮西特似乎是死掉了一般。我有些疑惑的看著不遠處躺著的紮西特，那一刀刀光似乎不可能幹掉他，哪怕他沒有抵擋也是一樣。不詳的預感越來越強烈，似乎是有什麽不好的事情要發生一般。

　　果然，不消片刻，幻炎便匆匆的趕了過來，先是遠遠看了我一眼似乎是想要過來，不過隨後便看到了被三個長老圍住的紮西特的“屍體”，之間幻炎愣了片刻，飛快的跑了過去，幾個長老似乎是說了什麽，幻炎看了看我這裏，又看了看紮西特的身體，似乎是有些不敢相信的站了起來，並向我走了過來。

　　站在距離我不遠的地方幻炎便站住了，用複雜的神色看著我並似乎是不願相信一般用沙啞的聲音說道：「月，他們說的是真的麽？你…殺了父親？」

　　我愣愣的看著不遠處的幻炎，我卻不知道怎麽爲自己解釋，難道我說這是一個陰謀？紮西特身上的上是我造成的，再次用神識看了一下不遠處的紮西特，我愣了愣，明顯他是用什麽法術造成了假死的樣子，雖然幻炎看不出來，不過卻瞞不住已經步入真神的我，又想起了紮西特所說的話，我稍稍的平靜了一下暴亂的心後，淡淡的對著幻炎說道：「……是我殺的。」

　　幻炎似乎是一下子便激動起來一樣，對著我吼道：「你怎麽能這樣？他是我們的父親，雖然他那樣對你。的確，這是父親的不對，但是他怎麽說也是我們的父親，你居然……」

　　看著幻炎，我強壓下想要揭穿紮西特與長老會陰謀的想法，看著不遠處得意的三個長老，我想他們根本就不知道我成爲真神了吧？

　　對著悲痛欲絕的幻炎，我揮了揮手中的神罰淡淡的說道：「紮西特就是我殺的，殺一個人而已，沒有什麽理由。你要是想替他報仇，三天後我在碎星淵等著你，告辭了。」爲了不在這力呆太久而露餡，我隨便的找了一個理由便跑掉了。只是我沒有看到，不遠處躺著的紮西特眼角緩緩的滑落了兩條淚痕……

　　碎星淵是星辰海的中心，一個類似火山口一般的地方。不過只是類似，裏面並沒有岩漿只有一個宮殿一樣的建築，以及四周的一些營房。

　　一個人坐在座位上面，想著剛剛發生的種種。很明顯的，長老會想要挑撥我與我哥之間的關係，並且令幻炎以我作爲超越的目標，令仇恨化作動力，最終由幻炎來繼承族長。而我…依舊是那個類似與犧牲品的角色而已……

　　如果對方不是幻炎，也許我會直接的幹掉他。但是，如果是幻炎的話，我想不出除了拆穿這個陰謀之外的更好的方法……

　　正當我苦惱的時候，一個人突然走了進來，看著我愣了愣，隨後飛快的去召集其他的人，一邊跑，一邊喊道：「陛下回來了，醫生，希爾，快點過來。」

　　我苦笑著看著一邊跑一邊喊的吉姆，靜靜的等著所有人的到齊，看著飛快的彙集再一起的部下，我略帶欣慰的想到：「我還有朋友，和這些忠心的部下不是麽？看來我並不是失去了全部呢……」
　
　　獵魂軍團一共也沒有超過四千人，不過各個都是精英，我費了很大的力氣才勉強湊齊了這只隊伍。雖然這支隊伍強大的過分，但是他們很忠心，這點是毋容置疑的。呃，當然了，其他冥神的親兵也同樣的忠心。

　　看著下面興奮的衆人，我也難得的露出了燦爛的笑臉，並對著衆人說道：「再過幾天，我便要去開辟一個新的位面，而你們，將會跟我去人界發展勢力，怎麽樣？醫生，你不是一直想要開一家醫院麽？這次你可以如願了哦。各位如果誰想做一份自己的産業都可以哦，只要是發展勢力就可以。不過還需要等位面創造結束後才可以……」

　　看著下面更加興奮的衆人，我笑著繼續說道：「好久沒在一起聚一聚了，今天各位都開心一點，擺一桌宴席吧，喜歡什麽就弄什麽。我們應該不缺錢吧……」

　　「哦～～～」一陣陣歡呼聲直接穿透了浩瀚的星辰海，穿透了無邊的天空，也穿透了衆人的心靈…一聲又能有幾次這種事情呢，好好珍惜一下吧……

　　宴席開的還算不錯，我也破天荒的吃了一次普通的飯菜。唔，味道不是那麽差麽。等到酒足飯飽的時候，衆人都興奮的聊著天，或者互相調侃著。我有些好奇的看著醫生正興奮的談起他那還沒有開張的醫院，看著他眉飛色舞的樣子，我疑惑的問道：「醫生，你的醫院要叫什麽名字啊？」

　　醫生看著我愣了愣，隨後挑了挑眉頭對我說道；「當然是用我們軍團的名字來命名啊。」

　　我無奈的看著依然興奮不已的醫生，發出了長長的一聲歎息後，苦笑著對醫生說道：「屠刀醫院？……好名字。」心裏卻不住的呻吟著「天啊，這種醫院那些人類怎麽敢進來啊……」

　　這時候吉姆突然滿眼小星星的對我說道：「陛下，我不去醫生那個破醫院行不行？我自己去開一家…唔，測風水的店好不好？據新來冥界的鬼魂說，這行業很賺錢的，而且正好還是我的老本行。」

　　我無奈的看著眼前這個噬魂部隊的隊長，飛快的將他背後那已經摘下的兜帽狠狠的扣在他那一頭黑色的頭發上並說道：「你要去算卦？哼，我吧噬魂交給你就是一個錯誤。吉姆，你看看，現在基本是你一個大神棍，帶著一群小神棍。恩，算了，明天我就去宣布一下將你們部隊的名字改一下。什麽噬魂，明天開始你們就叫神棍部隊好了！」

　　看著難得開了一會玩笑的我，衆人很配合的發出了震耳欲聾的大笑。當然，噬魂的人除外，他們害怕啊，如果真的被改編成神棍部隊，呃…會被其他冥神的部隊笑死的。

　　我看著下面亂哄哄的衆人，突然覺得這樣子似乎要比嚴格的時候要好的多，熱鬧的很。如果按照從前的做法，我的隊伍似乎是不允許發生這種事的。不過，就這樣啊，還不錯。想完這點，我看著下面的衆人說道：「你們都有自己的行業，我當然也有，不知道有誰喜歡販賣軍火，或者當殺手的來和我說就可以了。正好我哪裏缺人手……」

　　本來我想能有幾個人就不錯了，畢竟都有自己生前所喜歡的行業。不過…我忘記了一點，我的手下基本上都是一些戰犯……

　　經過了一番角逐，終於挑出了幾個優勝的家夥準備與我一起幹，其他的就去發展一些正經的行業，畢竟做那種生意有些時候是需要一些正經的生意來漂白的……

　　轉眼間，三天便過去了。被死靈氣息給遮擋住的太陽剛剛升起，我便將部隊全部派了出去，讓他們先去那力給我們準備一下，我隨後就去。等到衆人都離開後，我無奈的歎了口氣，又抽出了一根雪茄坐在大殿的王座上面狠狠的吸了一口，靜靜的看著大殿的門口，等待著戰鬥的到來。

　　果然，過了沒多久，隱隱約約的四個人影緩緩的走了過來。剛剛看到我，一個難聽的聲音便傳了過來：「我說，這星辰海也不怎麽樣，還禁地之首呢。」

　　不屑的冷笑一聲，我冷冷的對著那人說道：「二長老，你想玩玩麽？那請便吧，我保證你會死的很難看，可能會變成一只篩子？或者一灘爛泥！」

　　二長老聳了聳肩膀，沒有了下文。而大長老緩緩的站出來對我說道：「多說無益，今天我們就是來幫助下任族長來爲老族長報仇的。你…準備受死吧。現在這裏有我們四名狼王級別，還有外面的衆多族人，你是絕對跑不掉的。」

　　我不屑的笑了一聲，隨後將手中的煙頭向著二長老彈了過去，途中散落著一絲甜香味，看著徒手一揮便將煙頭掃掉而後卻臉色大變飛快的運氣抵擋著什麽的二長老，我淡淡的說道：「族長這個稱謂…應該給你們這些老雜碎，那樣子就沒有人給族長搗亂了。還有…四名狼王，呵呵，你在嚇唬我麽？我看看，每個狼王都相當於一個冥神的等級。四名，唔……」輕輕的掃了一眼連話都說不出來的二長老，我的視線轉向了幻炎淡淡的說道：「哥……」

　　幻炎飛快的打斷了我的話，緩緩的拔出了自己的長刀並冷冷的說道：「我沒有這樣的弟弟。來吧，拔出你的武器，今天我是來報仇的。」

　　「……」我皺著眉頭看著眼前的幻炎，淡淡的歎出一口氣隨後拔出了神罰並對著幻炎說道：「我不管你怎麽說……哥，如果我死在這。唔，你要好好照顧小星呢。好吧，廢話不多說，等打完了我告訴你一個秘密，你會很高興的……」

　　依然是冥雷九爆的對轟作爲開端，不過這次卻是真正的生死相搏。將實力壓縮在原來的實力才與幻炎對戰，如果用現在的實力，他們的確都不夠看。

　　看著眼前雷電交轟的場面，三名長老知趣的退出了大殿，但是他們嘴角上那得意的微笑卻是那麽的燦爛。也許他們也每天都在擔驚受怕中度過，生怕那天我突然回去幹掉他們，這次他們的心腹大患即將消失，每個人都露出了會心的笑容。

　　九道冥雷對轟之後便沒有了下文，幻炎定定的看著我艱難的問道：「月，說實話，是真的麽？」

　　淡淡的歎了口氣，隨後緩緩的揮了揮手中的神罰，心中無奈的想到：「說出去也沒有人信，既然如此又何必說出來呢，就這樣吧。如果這樣真的能令哥的實力變強，也就無所謂了……」

　　幻炎臉色一變，用手中的長刀在倆人之間劃出一條溝壑。看著眼前那一條細小的溝壑，此時卻像是一條連真神也不能逾越的萬丈深淵一般，勉強的擺出一絲笑意一道次元斬便飛了過去。

　　幻炎看也不看的便在眼前開啓一道裂縫將次元斬吸了進去，隨後長刀上凝聚了一團團幽藍的火焰飛快的一刀劈來，沒有任何的燥熱卻平白多出了一絲絲陰冷，看著眼前飛速襲來的鬼火，將手中的神罰向上一挑，帶出一串漆黑的裂痕將幽藍的火焰吞噬，隨後刀劍互相碰撞，發出一聲清脆的聲音。將長刀擋回去後，順勢劈出一道碎星劍氣，而幻炎卻是再次暴起一團鬼火以同歸於盡的架勢再次劈了下來。那道碎星劍氣很快的便被吞噬了。

　　一個瞬移躲開呼嘯而來的鬼火，換出滅魂軍刺我靜靜的使用了潛行術消失在幻炎的眼前並悄悄向著幻炎靠近，只要將它制服我也不用太費心思了，再幹掉那級個該死的長老，哼哼……

　　但是卻見幻炎笑了笑，隨後猛的將手中的長刀狠狠的插在地上，一只只幽藍的火柱沖天而起，而且有不少已經鎖定了我。無奈的顯出了身形換出輪回長刀帶起一片銀白色的光幕砍想幻炎，幻炎淡淡的笑了笑將手中的長刀拔了出來擋住了我這招，隨後長刀帶起一片幽藍的光幕向我劈來，一邊砍一邊說道：「月華斬？很熟悉的招數呢……」

　　無奈的苦笑了一下，接著兩件碰撞是産生的反彈再次掄了一個圈以更快的速遞向著幻炎斬去。幻炎依然是笑了笑說道：「不和你扯了，讓你看看我最近的成果也好。」

　　「冥炎爆斬！」之間本來還只是一層的鬼火突然暴漲了一倍還多，長刀帶著鋪天蓋地的熊熊的烈炎狠狠的向我撲來，鬼火將沿途的小草蒸發的一幹二淨。「屠盡蒼生·泯滅」一道閃著銀光的劍氣與咆哮著的火焰狠狠的撞在了一起將火焰狠狠地呃捅了一個窟窿出來，眼看劍氣就要刺穿幻炎，我猛的將劍氣散掉，無奈的看著眼前迅速刺來的長刀，苦澀的想到：「果然還是下不去手，束手束腳的，罷了……」還沒等我想完，長刀狠狠的穿胸而過將我整個釘在地上後，幻炎愣愣的看著我問道：「爲……」

　　勉強的伸出手指作出一個不要說話的動作，輕輕的笑了笑對幻炎說道：「咳，你贏了呢。唉，怎麽說你也是照顧了我那麽久的老哥呢，下不去手啊……我要和你說的驚喜就是…紮西特沒死，你回去後應該就能看到他。」

　　幻炎愣愣的看著我，磕磕巴巴的說道：「父親沒死？那……」說罷開啓了一道空間裂縫便要離開。

　　我咬了咬牙，猛的將帶著倒刺的長刀拔了下來，展開雙臂喘著粗氣的對幻炎說道：「哥，這麽高興來個擁抱？呵呵。」

　　幻炎想了想，隨後說道：「我先回去看看，如果父親真的沒有死，我會問清楚怎麽回事的……」說罷便飛快的跳進了裂縫中。

　　失望的看著幻炎離開，我無奈的想到：「還是紮西特在他心中地位較重呢……」隨後回頭對著一處空地說道：「老姐，別藏啦……」

　　月幽緩緩的現出身形，隨後對我說道：「看你給自己弄的。真是…怎麽樣，沒有什麽牽挂了吧？老姐不要求你什麽你去那裏之後只要記得經常和老姐聯係就可以了，如果按照這樣，你應該不算是背叛冥界，你的領地我會幫你留住的…行了你，別裝了，這點小傷對真神來說連傷都算不上。」

　　我淡淡笑了笑，隨後緩緩的站起將傷口複原後再將身上的血迹弄幹。隨後對月幽說道：「老姐，那我走了哦，一會他回來就拜托您了……」

　　月幽不耐煩的擺了擺手說道：「知道了知道了，真是…到了那邊不許抽煙，不許喝酒聽到了麽！」

　　我出奇的沒有露出郁悶的表情，笑著對月幽說道：「好啊，老姐我聽你的……我走了。」說罷便開啓了一個時空裂縫離開了。

　　月幽靜靜的看著我離開，我剛剛離開剛剛幻炎離開的地方便再次出現一個裂縫，幻炎急沖沖的跑了出來，看著月幽問道：「……月呢？剛剛……」

　　月幽淡淡的看著幻炎，隨後開啓了一道空間裂縫並站在裂縫口處說道：「你開心了？你也不是不知道那個冥火的攻擊力怎麽樣，在毫不抵擋的情況下我也得當場挂在那裏，他能挺那麽久已經不錯了。屍體剛剛被他的下屬帶走，行了行了，我還忙著呢……」說罷便飛快的跑掉了生怕露出什麽馬腳。只留下幻炎愣愣的站在不住的嘟囔著：「不會吧…假的，絕對是假的……」裂縫還沒有閉合，幻星便跑了出來對著愣愣的幻炎問道：「二哥呢？大哥。你不是說他在這裏麽？」

　　幻炎沒有說什麽，狠狠的抱住幻星喃喃的說道：「月，你這個擁抱讓小星幫忙還了吧。哥哥我…抱歉了。」隨後看著滿臉疑惑的幻星勉強露出了一個笑臉說道：「你二哥啊？他…又到其他位面去了。可能很久都不會回來了哦。」幻星有些失落的嘀咕道：「啊，又走了啊……」幻炎笑了笑說道：「還會回來的，會回了的……」

　　而此時的我正靜靜的使用神識看著興奮不以的三個長老，他們各個都紅光滿面的慶祝著大敵的逝去，我冷冷的笑了笑自言自語的說道：「你們剝奪了我爲數不多的親人，那我就替你們老爹收回你們的生命好了。」隨後緩緩的走到一個聚靈陣中間的控制著星力向著三個長老的頭頂凝聚，一個巨大的光環緩緩的出現在了冥界的天空上面。

-------------------------------------------------------------------
兩章，還是一張半……

呃，不說什麽了……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

噗噗，剛回冥界就要開戰啦，

那四位長老真是的，不過阿月這樣虐待老狼也不好吧XD

冥狼王滿強的呢....

期待下一篇。

----------


## 逍月

的確，開創位面前要先解決自己的問題。XD

不過阿月把長老殺光的話，冥狼一族實力會大大下降喔！

這樣說不定小幻星會被政敵擄走之類的。（喂）

所以說，下篇開始應該場面會大囉！

期待了。（燦）

----------


## 靜炎

呃…我覺得幻炎很笨耶！

也不搞清楚？而再那亂發狂。

最後還拋下受重傷的弟弟，真的是太不盡人情了吧！（最後，啊月也沒事啊！呵呵==

但幻炎的招式到挺新鮮的「冥炎爆斬」。

要不要？下次炎我的小說裡也來個「靜炎爆斬」。哈哈哈（無不無聊啊！==

不知道為什麼？我會去在意幻炎。

大概是因為靜炎跟幻炎，最後都有個「炎」字吧！哈哈哈（被歐

期待下一篇嘍！嘻嘻^^

啊！還有…小幻星應該由我來抱才對！

幻炎冷冷的說道：你也配！（被幻炎歐飛

----------


## 瀟湘

急就章。

這篇一樣寫的太過匆促、太過簡略，
若是重點在於新開位面，那麼冥界的事，不防刪去，甚或忽略。

高潮安排的也不妥，這章有數處帶著心境轉折：返鄉之後立刻受到陷害、
與下屬打鬧之後迎接挑戰、和兄長之間的交鋒、兄長知悉父親未死但是弟弟離去。
任一段都需鋪陳，冥月卻都沒有做到。

此外，主述者的語調還是一樣太過平淡。

請多加油。

----------


## 冥月

TO蒼：冥界的事情總是要解決呀，只是時間問題而已……
虐待老狼？
天啊，冥狼王可是與冥神同級的哦……
呃，還有哦，長老只有三個……
TO逍月：是啊。
的確不能亂殺的……
幻星被政敵擄走？
呃，似乎幾率很小的說 咔咔~
幻炎也不是鬧著玩的……
TO炎：是哦，都有炎字诶~
呃，這個抛下重傷的弟弟這件事……
唔，如果是你的父親與一個可能是幹掉了你父親的弟弟……
炎你會先管哪一個呢？
所以很正常啊……
也是沒辦法的事 呵呵
TO潇湘：好的，明白了。
爲什麽我總是擺脫不了平淡呢（撓頭……
罷了，不過請各位放心，我會努力的。
-------------------------------------------------------

第３６章：
　　仔細的控制著空中遊離的星辰之力向著光環繼續彙聚，灰暗的雲層中的光環越加的凝實起來，一陣陣包含殺意的威壓緩緩的壓向了正在興奮中的幾名長老。幾人臉色變了變，隨後飛快的走出密室揚起偷來看著天空中散發著恐怖威壓的詭異光環。四周也開始陸陸續續的又其他的冥狼發現了空中的異象開始三兩成群的彙集到了一起議論起來。

　　二長老看了看空中已經開始緩緩旋轉的光環與其中不斷變強的能量波動略帶緊張的向旁邊的大長老問道：「大哥，你怎麽看？以我所見…恐怕是來者不善啊，不知道是什麽人對我族如此恨之入骨呢？」

　　大長老點了點頭，隨後又緩緩的搖了搖頭說道：「來者不善倒是不錯，不過對我族恨之入骨？你沒有發現大部分爲都是針對我們的麽？老二、老三你們最近有沒有什麽強大的仇人？」

　　二長老看了看三長老想了想隨後緩緩的搖了搖頭說道：「沒有，要說說仇人，也只有冥天家那小子了。不過他剛剛已經徹底的死掉了……」

　　大長老突然打斷了二長老的話說道：「你們說…有沒有可能他沒有死？」

　　三長老愣了愣，隨後略帶不屑的對大長老說道：「大哥，你也太異想天開了，被幻炎那小子的炎殇通了個對穿，而且上面還充斥著可以將靈魂燒的一幹二淨的幻冥鬼火。就算那小子是冥神與冥狼王的雙重身份，我承認這小子是個天才，但是，既便如此，他也不可能逃得過焚魂妖刀炎殇的靈魂焚燒與幻炎的本命原火的滲透。」

　　大長老淡淡的歎了口氣隨後面色一正對這在場的冥狼與兩位長老說道：「老二，不管這招的威力如何，但是我們都要全力以赴，把你那真神遺留下來的發育法寶拿出來吧，全力抵擋攻擊，老三配合老二進行防守。其他人以最快的速度離開這裏，快點。」

　　不過這幾個長老對我如何，但是他們對冥狼族的心是不變的，由始至終我卻依然不能判定他們是該殺還是不該殺，如果只是爲了我自己，大可毫無顧慮的殺死，不過如果是對於整個狼族來說，他們卻是一群爲了整個族群可以付出一切的老一輩，雖然他們迂腐了一點。這也是爲什麽紮西特對他們幾乎是言聽計從的原因，那幾乎是一種盲目的信任，而每個族長基本不都有種種信任，所以本來只應該是出謀劃策的長老會才會在實質殇淩駕於族長之位。

　　就在實力不足的冥狼帶著感激的目光看著幾位長老並緩緩離開的時候，紮西特飛快的趕了過來，看著天空中那已經開始飛速旋轉的光環皺了皺眉頭，隨後對大長老拜了拜隨後問道：「不知這是怎麽回事？裏面的能量波動似乎很強……」

　　大長老苦笑了一下一邊拿出自己的法寶，一邊對紮西特說道：「我們也不知道怎麽回事。似乎是我們惹到的什麽仇人找上門來了。紮西特，不知道你知不知道有什麽種族或者門派使用這種招式？」

　　紮西特眉頭緊鎖的看著空中越轉越快的光環仔細的想了想，隨後似乎是突然想到了什麽，滿臉驚異的攔下了一絲星辰之力後滿面凝重的對幾名長老說道：「這個…我的確知道。不過這…可能只是他的同門或者朋友來幫忙報仇吧…我的二兒子幻月，就使用過這種能量。」

　　大長老也滿面愁容的看著周圍已經充滿了星辰之力凝成的閃電的光環對這一旁的紮西特說道：「也只能期望是這樣了，如果是那小子真的沒有死。我們必死無疑。紮西特，如果我們真的遭遇了不幸……冥狼族就交給你了，絕對不能讓他覆滅知道麽？好了！不要多說什麽了，該來的躲不掉的，你快點離開吧！」

　　看著空中緩緩出現的三點星空的光芒，以及周圍的壓力驟然加強令大長老不得不認真起來，大量的防禦法寶飛快的擋在了主人身前，地面已經被三顆流星壓出了一個小小的凹陷，看著這還沒有到達就造成這種情況的攻擊，大長老緊張的對二長老說道：「老二，全力防守，這招不簡單！」只是當他說完後卻看到二長老傻傻的站在那裏，身前的防禦法寶全部暗淡無光，二長老雙目無神的望向了大長老淒慘的笑了笑說道：「大…大哥，如果那小子是冥狼王或者冥神的話，他的確是必死無疑。不過…如果是冥狼皇的話，那點攻擊還不夠看……」

　　大長老愣了愣，隨後不顧空中漂浮的防禦法寶與天空中三點紅芒的威脅，瘋狂的沖到了二長老眼前捉住了二長老的衣領吼道：「你說什麽？冥狼皇？？那豈不是……」

　　二長老無奈的苦笑起來，隨後緩緩的想要掰開大長老的手卻沒有成功，只有苦笑著說道：「沒錯，真神級別的冥狼王將進階爲冥狼皇……」

　　大長老勉強的壓住心中的驚訝與無力，緩緩的放開了捉住二長老的手說道：「冥狼皇？那種幾千年都沒有出現過的稱呼？你有什麽證據麽？老二。」

　　二長老勉強的指了指一旁暗淡無光的法寶，又指了指自己說道：「大哥，你記得那小子在見到我們的時候彈出的那只煙頭麽？我們最初都以爲是一種很垃圾的毒藥，只是用護盾與鬥氣便擋住並逼了出去。其實那東西…是魂毒，冥狼皇爪子上面特有的魂毒。現在由於魂毒我已經不能用精神力來聯係我的法寶了，現在我一旦使用精神力我的靈魂就好像是即將分解一樣。魂毒啊，真是恐怖的東西。」

　　大長老無力的坐在了地上，與二長老一樣雙目無神的看著空中不斷擴大的三顆猙獰的紅芒，強大的壓力已經將三長老壓在了地上無力的掙紮著。空間中的風似乎一陣陣瘋狂的笑聲一般嘲笑著從前手攬大權的三位長老並且呼嘯著吹打著三名長老的面孔。

　　正當三名長老滿面不甘的準備赴死的時候，那件真神遺留下來的神奇突然一亮，飛快的向著三名長老籠罩了過去，三名長老似乎是一個落水的人捉到了一根救命的稻草一般飛快的催股能量加注到神器中，哪怕是身中魂毒的二長老也豁出了命來加固神器。大長老用一個感激中夾雜著需些愧疚的眼神看向了一邊正在控制神器並冷著臉的幻炎與松了一口氣的紮西特。

　　神器剛剛完成防守不到半刻，三顆石子大小的紅芒不分先後的轟到了那個神器組成的護盾上面，一道道沖擊波掀起了大片的泥土似乎是海嘯一般的在這片土地上肆虐起來。而此時的我眼前一黑栽到了地上，隨後勉強打起精神趴在地上，看著眼前用空間折疊形成的鏡面中口吐鮮血的三名長老狠狠的講演前的鏡面砸了個粉碎隨後徹底的暈了過去。

　　三名長老雖然沒有死，但是也受了重傷，幻炎緩緩的走到大長老眼前低頭看著臉上洋溢著劫後余生的喜悅的大長老久久沒有說話。而大長老看著眼前的幻炎高興的說道：「幻炎，你幹的很好，你成功的保護了我族的長老，過幾天長老會會給你記功的！」

　　幻炎面無表情餓搖了搖頭，隨後將手中的炎殇狠狠的將大長老的肩頭刺穿。看著眼前面孔扭曲的大長老，幻炎淡淡的說道：「如果不是看你們對狼族還有點用，現在你們已經魂飛魄散了。這次放過你們…好自爲之。」隨後轉頭看向一旁滿臉不自在的紮西特，幻炎輕飄飄的看了一眼紮西特，隨後轉過身向著碎星淵的方向走去並對紮西特冷冷的說道：「……爸，這次你滿意了。你徹底的將我和月辛辛苦苦建立的兄弟感情給斬斷了，你滿意了不是。也許他真的沒有死，那最好，如果他來招長老會報仇，我是不會在作阻攔的，如果月他真的…真的死了，看在你的份上就算他們好運，我只廢掉他們就可以了。告訴他們，讓他們等我找到結果……」說完便猛然提速，飛快的消失在了紮西特的眼前，只留下滿地的狼藉與已經恢複爲真身此時正痛苦的哀號著的三名長老，以及苦笑不止的紮西特。

　　三天後……

　　緩緩的在空間裂縫中掏出一只箱子，在裏面取出一件同樣是月白色的風衣，那件風衣與原來的風衣唯一的不同便是後被的位置被繡了一輪銀灰色的彎月，穿上風衣後便帶領著手下的部隊走出了藏身的地點，向著約定好的地點前去。準備完成那件夢想……

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

冥狼皇阿~真是可怕的存在，

魂毒這種招式也夠陰險的~

三名長老都被廢掉修為啦？

算是報應吧XD

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

第３７章：
　　四個位面的交點，這個被人稱作混亂之地的地方便是我們的目標，雖然叫做混亂之地，但是他的地方卻大的出奇，這裏就像是各大位面的角鬥場一樣，每隔一段時間便會發生一場厮殺戰爭在這裏如膠似漆的進行著，似乎永遠也沒有盡頭。這裏埋葬了無數的天使，惡魔，精靈，以及死靈法師，不過正是因爲這樣冥界才在這裏堪堪可以與其他三屆抗衡，沖天的亡靈氣息成爲了冥界龐大的能源，濃厚的怨氣與殺氣在天空中凝成了實質，形成了遮天蓋日的血色浮雲，戰死的靈魂在空中徘徊不止，訴說著他們的不甘。

　　遠遠的便看到那隔離天日的血雲，我輕輕的吸了一口氣，回頭對醫生他們幾個說道：「……你們就守在這裏吧，如果有人想要過去就警告他們一下，畢竟曾經我還是冥神。不過…如果他們執意向前的話，你們應該明白怎麽做。」

　　醫生點了點頭，看到其他兩人也點頭表示明白後緩緩的行了個禮後對我說道：「明白了，還望陛下多加小心。」

　　緩緩的轉頭離開嘴角帶起一絲笑意，頭也不回的揮了揮手腳下發力飛快的趕向混亂之地的中央。本來的約定是在一個下等位面來進行創造的，不過由於幾個位面的融合，於是便臨時更改在混亂之地來施行計劃，因爲這裏的能量要比下等位面甚至是同樣的中等位面妖充實的多，創造出的位面品質也會相對好很多。

　　當我到達中心的時候，神月與魔月他們兩個還沒有到，無聊的點起一支雪茄，看著那一縷青煙緩緩的飄向血紅的雲端。當已經吸掉半根雪茄的時候，突然感到後背一陣魔氣的波動，緩緩的回過頭去，看著眼前一頭紅髪穿著一件紫黑色風衣的正笑著看著我的家夥，看了看被血雲遮住的天空偶爾冒出的一個被薄雲染成血色的圓球，我招了招手淡淡的說道：「早啊，小魔。雖然你們魔界沒有太陽這東西。」

　　魔月無奈的將背後的巨劍插到地上，緩緩的走了過來並不屑的說道：「切，我們魔界哪像你們冥界，那麽討厭陽光卻偏偏弄出一個太陽！雖然那個太陽基本都是被你們那裏的死氣遮住了。」

　　無所謂的聳了聳肩膀，看著上次見面還是一個魔將的魔月我有些感慨的說道：「唉，不管了，這幾年你變化很大啊。」

　　魔月也深有同感的點了點頭後也是一臉懷念的說道：「是啊，你也一樣，想當年我看到你的時候你還是個小狼呢。如果我們沒有說好見面的時候穿什麽樣子的衣服，我還真認不出你了。」隨後轉頭將他背後的血紅的彎月露了出來一臉猥瑣的對我說道：「看看，比你那灰暗的月牙強多了，多麽有活力又令人激動的顔色！」

　　我聽了魔月的話後輕輕的揮了揮手說道：「難道那時候你很大麽？沒記錯的話我還比你高一些吧？」隨後皺了皺眉頭，緩緩的轉過身去背對著對正在炫耀的魔月說道：「而且我發現，這麽多年了，你還是那麽自戀……」
　　
　　魔月先是愣了愣隨後對我大聲吼道：「你說什麽！我，我自戀？開什麽玩笑！不行不行，小冥你侮辱我的狼格，我要和你決鬥！沒錯就是決……」

　　魔月的話還沒有說完，一個帶著戲谑的聲音便傳了過來：「決鬥？你和他決鬥？小魔啊，當年是誰被他打的滿地打滾的？還有，你本來就很自戀。唔，忘記打招呼了，願聖神與你們同…等等，這天氣真好啊……」遠遠的邊看到一個穿著金色風衣一頭金髪的家夥緩緩的走了過來，剛剛的那句話就是他插的，不過當他想起對面是一個魔尊與一個流亡死神的時候便將臉轉向了血紅的天空扯開了話題，不過…

　　我皺了皺眉頭對一旁的魔月說道：「令人討厭的氣息和嘴，即使是他沒有穿著那樣的衣服我也可以認出他……」魔月則滿臉憤恨的說道：「蒼蠅！而且還是那麽一如既往的神棍，居然說聖神與我們同在？哦哦，也對，今天就是這樣不是麽？好啊！冥神，魔神，聖神都湊趣全了，雖然都是曾經的……」我望了望天空繼續接著魔月的話說道：「的確。還有…小神呀，天氣真的很好麽？我怎麽沒看出來？？？」

　　神月尴尬的咧了咧嘴，用手在嘴旁扇了扇後說道：「诶呀呀，人嘛總又說錯的時候，雖然我們不是人…不過也一樣啦…诶，小冥那，雖然你話多了些不顧你還是從前一樣，整個一個冰塊臉。你就不能笑笑麽？笑笑能死啊？難道你的面部神經癱瘓？真是爲你感到悲傷！」

　　我看著眼前那個滿臉痛惜神色的家夥淡淡的說道：「切…誰像你一樣？每天都帶著笑。我很懷疑等你死的時候你是不是也是笑著死？而且也不知道你會不會死了還唠叨……」魔月在一旁滿臉贊同的猛點頭。

　　神月臉上的笑容僵了僵隨後說道：「好了好了，不開玩笑了。你們的衛隊已經發放任務了麽？」

　　我與魔月點了點頭，隨後對神月說道：「我們幾個的隊伍無論是對敵人還是位面都有很大的威懾力，這個是無容置疑的。我的手下除了冥神克裏斯，我還想不到有誰能突破他們的防線，而如果真的是克裏斯過來的話，他們足夠將他拖到我們這邊結束。你們呢？」

　　魔月點了點頭說道：「恩，都差不多。」

　　神月看了看天空中被強橫的空間能量轟散後露出的一輪灰暗的彎月以及周圍穿梭著的空間裂縫對我們說道：「那就開始蓄力吧，小冥放聚靈陣等一會虛無之月的能量達到最高峰的時候我們再開始。」

　　輕輕的點了點頭，揮手扔出大把的能量晶石後，開始將全身的能量都彙聚起來，準備著計劃的開始。

　　創造位面說起來很簡單，但是做起來卻很難。主要便是用強橫的能量轟在一個空間裂縫上面，將裏面暴亂空間能量轟散，形成一個虛無的空間，隨後再用的能量填充到裏面防止空間能量返回後，便可以一點一點的在裏面創造了。創造一個位面後，裏面用來填充的能量會逐步化爲實體，而自己散發出能量來抵擋著些暴亂的空間，所以天與地便可以分開了，不過有些創世神嫌棄這個過程太過緩慢，他們會直接…咔，將天地劈開。

　　每個一般都會自動的生出一棵名爲世界之樹的大樹，據說精靈便是從裏面誕生的。哦，當然只是元素精靈，雖然兩者之間很像，不過元素精靈卻不是實體，精靈是由世界之樹的分支生命之樹繁育出來的，而元素精靈則是由世界之樹直接發展出來的，他們並不會到其他的位面，他們只遵從創世神的命令，所以元素位面並沒有元素精靈來參加戰鬥。不知道是爲什麽。不過應該是這個世界的規則吧。而且我們並不是很討厭這棵樹，有了他，這個世界才會充滿生命。我可不是那些元素位面的元素之神，他可以直接在土地上創造植物與生命。還有，據說真神都可以創造生命。經過我的實驗，我無奈的發現雖然我是真神，但是我最多只能創造出一些空白靈魂。其他的生命，甚至連意識我都弄不出來。

　　過了一會，天空中的空間能量突然一滯，隨後便開始暴亂起來。神月看了看空中突然發出亮光的虛無之月大吼一聲：「趁現在！小冥！開裂縫」

　　點了點頭，揮手破開一道漆黑的裂縫，巨大的裂縫橫在天空中不斷的吸收著周圍的空間能量。一旁的神月與魔月露出了一個狂熱的笑容，互相看了看後點了點頭，三個人開始飛快的凝聚自己最強的絕招。

　　在混亂之地的邊緣，正在與醫生爭執的夢飛幾人猛然擡頭看向天空中巨大的空間裂縫愣了愣，隨後自言自語的說道：「這麽混亂的空間怎麽還有人開空間裂縫？難道是……」看了看眼前的醫生夢飛猛地回頭看向一旁的血風喊道：「血風，以你最快的速度回去告訴克裏斯，讓他趕快過來。」醫生臉色一變便要向前攔住血風，而夢飛擋在醫生身前說道：「難道你背叛了冥月來幫助其他人。不過這個似乎不可能，唯一的可能便是…冥月那小子想要創世對吧？」醫生冷著臉說道：「吉姆，追上去，現在血風大人不敢使用空間裂縫的，你趕快追過去攔住他，夢飛大人由我來抵擋，絕對不能讓他們幹擾的陛下的計劃。」看了看用魔力做推進器飛速前進的吉姆又看了看眼前的醫生夢飛歎了口氣說道：「醫生，在冥界這麽久了你也知道，一個流亡死神去創世意味著什麽。背叛你懂麽？一個冥神背叛了冥界對冥界的士氣是最大的打擊…除非他肯將那個位面交給冥界，不過依照冥月的性格，那是不可能的。所以我們必須攔住他，他一個人經不住整個冥界的攻擊的。」醫生緩緩的搖了搖頭說道：「沒有人能阻擋陛下的計劃，夢飛大人，我不想與您動手。」

　　夢飛看著眼前堅定的醫生緩緩的說道：「好吧，不過你還不是我的對手……」醫生舉起手中的兩把手術刀說道：「既然大人執意阻止陛下的計劃。那就得罪了，雖然我不能擋住您的步伐，但是拖延時間確實措措有余了。」

　　同樣的事情也在魔月與神月的部隊那裏發生，雖然說的話絕對不同，但是意思都是差不多的。收回神識，看了看神月與魔月後，全力的將能量聚集到手中的神罰上面，神罰爆出了耀眼的清光，似乎是在告訴我他已經準備好了，我笑了笑小聲的自言自語道：「诶，神罰你做好了成爲創世神兵的準備了麽？呵呵呵，快開始了。」

　　當一旁的神月與魔月將能量聚集完畢後，神月對我們點了點頭大吼一聲：「破邪聖靈槍·誅邪！」隨後猛的將手中的長槍指向天空，一道耀眼的金色鬥氣形成一個利刃狠狠的撞在空間裂縫中，將空間力量擠到一旁打出了一個空洞出來，而爆發後的能量被神月控制著將空間能量包裹緩緩的向一起靠攏並壓縮到一起。神月臉色一白隨後對魔月一揮手，魔月點了點頭便揮手將手中的巨劍向著裂縫劈了出去同樣大吼一聲：「血芒狼牙破」，一道紫紅色的狼頭帶著龐大的魔氣呼嘯著撲向了裂縫中那個被壓縮了的空間能量。很形象的一口將能量吞了進去，隨後魔月看向我說道：「毀滅空間能量的事就交給你了，引爆吧……」

　　點了點頭，將手中的神罰緩緩的推了出去，似乎是有什麽東西擋住了劍鋒一般緩慢的向前移動，隨後動作猛地一快，一道灰蒙蒙的氣體中夾雜著一個閃著藍色閃電的黑球緩緩的向著裂縫飄了過去。一臉疲憊的看著緩緩飄去的黑球隨後對兩人說道：「準備好了，一會我要啓動聚靈陣了，以最快的速度填充。」神月點了點頭，而魔月點了點頭後撓了撓頭問道：「這是什麽招？我怎麽沒見你用過？诶？不對…這個你好像用過。诶？忘記了……」神月無奈的看著魔月，滿臉期待的說道：「你還真是，這招都忘了。在小冥第一次用後便被冠上對戰史上最無敵的……廢招的萬劫千秋·滅殺。還真期待親眼看到這招的威力呢…這個將周圍空間的所有元素包裹到一個小空間中的招數，我記的上次是將天界的光翼城給夷爲平地了吧……」魔月一臉恍然的點了點頭，在我無奈的表情中與神月專心的看向空中的黑球。

　　黑球在衆人的眼前輕輕的撞在了被狼頭與金光包裹的空間能量上面，隨後天地間猛的亮了一下，就連身爲魔尊與光明神的魔月與神月月被暫時的晃花了眼，當他們的視力回複正常的時候，裂縫中的空間能量已經完全消失，只留下一個空蕩蕩的空間，我飛快的開啓了聚靈陣，幾個位面的能量開始飛快的向裏面填充進去。我們三個長長的松了口氣，神月滿臉笑意的說道：「終於完成了，等到世界之樹出現就能知道這個位面的等級了。叫什麽好呢？」隨後神月滿臉期盼的說道：「就叫聖恩大陸好了。」不過他看到了黑著臉的魔月後咽了口口水後閉上了嘴……

　　我緩緩的放出神識後，“看著”飛速靠近的克裏斯與現任聖神、魔神無奈的對他們說道：「名字以後再說。現在快點吸收能量，一會真正的麻煩就來了。早就知道他們會過來。唉，準備好吧。盡量拖延時間……」
　　
　　神月和魔月點了點頭，神月嚴肅的說道：「如果打起來的話，對戰自己曾經的同僚肯定不好受。這樣，我對冥神，小冥對魔神，小魔對聖神。」

　　我看了看空中的幾個黑點說道：「話就說道這裏，要開始了。」
　　
　　遠遠的一個閃著金光的身影便落到了不願處略帶不滿的說道：「耀月，沒想到你居然與冥界與魔界勾結在一起。我一定會和你們神隱家族算賬的，居然生出你這個家夥。」

　　神月笑著看向來人淡淡的說道：「你可以去找啊，加利列。我現在正式宣布，我退出神隱家族。從今往後神隱家族沒有耀月這個名字。」

　　說話間克裏斯與魔神賽比諾也到了，克裏斯沒有說話，只是看著了我半晌，思索了一會後說道：「冥月，你……」

　　我只是淡淡的笑了笑，打斷了克裏斯的話，說道：「我怎麽說也是做過冥神的人，我在位的時候做的事…你認爲我會怎麽做？還有，冥天也不是我的家族了呢……」

　　魔月也對這哈雷說道：「我暗月，退出魔靈家族。」

　　聖神加利列冷哼了一聲說道：「不管怎麽說你們都是叛徒而已，你們剛剛用了很多能量吧？呵呵，現在你們是我們的對手麽？賽比諾，聯手一次吧。」

　　魔神點了點頭便抽出了身後的巨斧，隨後他們的目光看向了克裏斯。克裏斯看著兩人，突然笑了笑說道：「這裏發生了什麽？我沒有看到，魔神、聖神？什麽東西。哈欠～　我有些困了，會寢宮了呢……」說罷便飄然離開，離開前對我露出了一個意味深長的笑容。我也對他笑了笑後望向了一旁正在充能的裂縫。

　　聖神狠狠看的對這克裏斯的背影望了一眼後對我們說道：「哼，即便是這樣，我們也能穩勝你們三個脫力的混蛋。」

　　神月依然是一臉的笑意，不過臉上卻明顯的帶上了一絲殺氣，看來他和加利列的關係很差，神月笑了一聲後說道：「哦，好啊，讓我們拭目以待。嘿嘿～」　　
-----------------------------------------
新年的一章，本來像多打些……
時間不允許啊 嗚嗚！！！！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，這種戰鬥才刺激阿~

現任冥神、聖神、魔神，對上前任的三位神，

真是好看阿XD

真想看看阿月冥狼皇的實力有多恐怖~

期待下篇。

----------


## 瀟湘

建議冥月可以將事件中顯著、
且為其他事件主軸的大事件整理出來，
並且提前。

以創世為例，不論是背叛和干擾都是依附其上的支線，
不妨一開始就讓冥月等三獸就在內外夾攻下艱苦作戰，
在從後補述前因，最後引出結果。

這樣應該能改變僵硬平板的情形。
祝好。

----------


## fwiflof

好久沒回迪的文了，對不起哪！


看了看......創造好向挺有趣的？
問問好了......劈開天地要用甚麼啊？應該不是菜刀....

新年快樂喲！

----------


## 影曲

花了些時間補前章-..-
淺水太久了-..-
--------
整體下來故事時精彩時無浪，時常讓人覺得時愛時無奈xd
（說直接點的話，只是我的觀點）

嗯嗯～戰鬥的部份，就我來說喜歡有技巧性的攻防戰
一方面強的立刻結束反而枯燥無味，但是打得太久或著太過於華麗
反而讀起來更是枯燥乏味。

嗯嗯～喔！還有
分跟文章的部份，貼上來之後不要馬上關掉
因為有些段落在"W"裡頭可以你看起來還好
但是貼上來其實很擠，可以適當的多按幾個"換行"
我自己的話是控制在4行之間，不訪參考看看xd

最後我喜歡你對人物的設定還有對話方式
每個角色都依然保持著自己的個性，說話方式

這一點是我在寫文常常碰到的難關，角色動向不符合設定

------
後面的建議是，因為狼版許多文章
大多是敘"自己"，所以角色平衡是一個重點xd

----------


## 冥月

TO潇湘：
咦？
這樣麽？
真是太感謝了，按照潇湘大的建議來說。
可以脫離過於平淡而且僵硬的局面真是太好了。
多謝潇湘大的建議

TO老姐:
啊呀呀~
沒什麽，沒什麽。
無論是誰都有忙的時候嘛……
話說……
我不算太喜歡創世。
不過……
嘿嘿，說起來，呃
這真的是我與他們兩個兒時的願望……
那時候是怎麽想的？
哇啊啊，很好玩的樣子……（現在卻覺得會很麻煩，當然除了那個成天只會浮想聯翩卻學習又好的出奇的神月……

用菜刀開天辟地？
很有創意的樣子……
實力足夠的話應該也可以。
老姐要不要試試？（玩笑，玩笑而已……

TO影曲：
嘿嘿~
一口氣看許多章節是很爽快的一種感覺呢。
不過那也要看文章的質量吧，我的……
咳咳……

是啊，我也喜歡技巧性的攻防戰
不過……
卻總是寫不出來呢，慚愧啊……
不過我會盡量的寫出技巧性的攻防戰。
還望大大放心

換行問題我也會注意的，一會去看看大大的文 4行如何 呼呼~

咦？
真的麽？（興奮中……

角色平衡我會注意的，我也覺得太過傾斜了……

-------------------------------------------------------------
這篇小說有一個不大不小的問題。
月我…不好意思說……
過一段時間再公布好了……

----------


## 冥月

第３８章：
　　加利列看著眼中浮現出殺氣的神月以及魔月，又轉頭看了看緩緩離去的克裏斯的背影以及若無其事的觀察著空間裂縫的我皺了皺眉頭隨後與賽比諾對視了一眼，似乎是下定了什麽決心一樣，他們的神情瞬間放松了下來，看來似乎是必勝的決心。想起聖魔們研究出的雇傭真神的法術，我皺了皺眉頭對神月傳音道：「喂，你們都知道那件事吧？」神月的神色明顯的露出了一絲苦澀，看了看對面胸有成竹的兩人無奈的傳音道：「是啊，我當然知道。而且我還知道，聖神與魔神雇傭真神是不需要自身的靈魂的，只要獻上足夠的祭品與信仰之力便可以了。當然，每次只能一個真神下界。真神啊，太恐怖了，就像是我們與低級僞神的差距一般，恐怖的鴻溝。」

　　無所謂的笑了笑，心中似乎是升起了一種欲望，期待著其他真神的降臨來和我好好的打一場的欲望，直到現在我還不知道我在真神中是什麽階位呢，這真的很令人苦惱……

　　正在這時，加利列臉上從前那聖潔的笑容消失了，露出了一個略顯猙獰的笑容與賽比諾對視一眼後對神月說道：「耀月，身爲光明神你應該知道我們可以呼喚真神對吧？我承認，我們並不是你們的對手，面對史上第２的聖神與魔神我還沒有那麽大的信心戰勝你們。所以，如果你們再執迷不悟的話，我就要施展法術了。當然，如果你們投降並允許我們布下禁制的話，你們依然還是一人之下萬人之上的光明神與魔尊！當然…冥界那邪惡的家夥必須消滅掉。」

　　神月嗤笑了一聲，又看了看一旁的魔月後無奈的揮了揮手中的長槍說道：「天啊天啊，聖神保佑。呃？聖……　罷了罷了自己保佑，我聽到了什麽？魔月，他們說只要我們投降他便不召喚真神？」隨後魔月學著加利列的語調說道：「哦，當然，我們需要在你們的體內種下禁制。還有你們需要殺掉冥界的邪惡家夥。」隨後魔月捂著肚子狂笑起來，神月依然帶著戲谑的笑容對加利列說道：「你們說的禁制，大概就是人們常說的…主仆契約吧？那個需要一個主人與寵獸們簽訂的契約？哦，如果說我堂堂的光明神與其他人簽訂了那種契約會被笑死的！冥月，夢飛絕對會笑到死，我發誓！」

　　加利列看著不以爲然的神月與魔月倨傲的說道：「放心，沒有人會嘲笑你，成爲本尊的幻獸是你的榮幸。」隨後目光轉向了一旁無所事事的我說道：「冥月，如果你同意的話我也可以不殺你哦，你要知道，真神的能力不是你能想象的！」

　　我愣了愣，隨後將真神的氣勢完全的壓倒加利列身上淡淡的說道：「真神的力量？是這樣麽？似乎也沒什麽……」加利列臉色慘白的抵抗著氣勢的壓迫，對著身邊一臉驚駭的賽比諾喊道：「快點，呼喚真神大人，否則我們都會死在這裏！見鬼，這個混蛋怎麽進階爲真神還不飛升神界！」說罷兩人同時抛出一個水晶似得圓筒，加利利不下了一個護盾後，便開始念動召喚的咒語。

　　神月愣愣的看了我半晌，又感受了一下聚靈陣的強度後，沒好氣的給了我一拳說道：「好啊！我說這個聚靈陣怎麽這麽變態！原來你小子是真神啊，說吧！瞞了我們這麽久要怎麽補償？」魔月也在一旁深有同感的點了點頭。

　　我聳了聳肩膀說道：「諾，你們如果再不去阻止那兩個家夥的話，真神可就要降臨了哦。我才是新晉真神，誰知道他們能召出什麽樣的家夥……」
　　
　　神月大大咧咧的在旁邊一坐說道：「切，如果你沒有把握的話早上去阻止他們兩個了，我還不了解你這個家夥？真是……」

　　我看了看有恃無恐的神月，隨後淡淡的說道：「有把握？我只不過是想試試真神的實力而已，如果沒有把握以我的空間能力想跑是絕對可以的……」

　　神月張大了嘴裝成吃驚的樣子說道：「啊？你，你沒義氣！」我轉過身去依然淡淡的接到：「義氣？那是什麽？比靈魂還要美味麽？」

　　神月無奈的拍了拍額頭對一旁的魔月說道：「小魔，現在就剩我們兩個了！天知道神界爲什麽不將這家夥接引上去。」魔月撇了撇嘴挪揄的說道：「讓他上去？販賣軍火麽？再說了，天界與魔界的通道連一個聖域都不到的冥狼都擋不住你還指望神界的屏障能抵擋一個真神級別的冥狼？」神月皺著眉頭想了想，隨後看向了即將結束的加利列與賽比諾說道：「唔，有道理…好了好了，他們快要結束了，我去對付聖神，魔神就交給小魔你了。真神…哼哼哼，冥月，我看你出不出手。」

　　聳了聳肩膀，一個潛行消失在兩人面前。神月愣愣的看著我消失的地方隨後緩緩的豎起了中指……

　　隨著加利列吟唱的結束，一道金色的光柱從天空中垂直的降落到了地面上，一個熟悉的家夥緩緩的出現在光柱中，一套覆蓋全身的盔甲手持大錘的的家夥緩緩的落在了地上，依然是用機械一般的聲音對一旁的加利列與賽比諾說道：「記住了，神魂魔魂各一萬，一定要保證質量，否則……」加利列彎著腰，滿臉緊張的說道：「好的，雷錘大人，我們會盡快湊齊！」雷錘輕哼了一聲隨後目光轉向神月於魔月說道：「就是他們麽？恩，在你們這個位面的確是很強了。」隨後突然發現了一邊正在緩緩形成的位面驚訝的說道「咦？那是……」加利列又鞠了一躬後恭敬的說道：「大人，那是他們創建的位面。而這次的目標有三個，其中又一個…是剛剛晉級的真神。」

　　雷錘直接將新晉真神給過濾掉了，目不轉睛的看著正在合成的位面喃喃的說道：「神…神界的氣息？不，要比神界薄弱一些。不過，這還沒有完全成型啊，如果將這個位面獻給帝君大人，那……」隨後雷錘定了定心神後，看著神月與魔月，又環顧了一下四周說道：「三個？我只看到了兩只蝼蟻而……」

　　雷錘的話還沒有說完，一道陰森的聲音在耳邊響起：「好久不見，我還真想念你呢……」雷錘頭也沒回便大喝一聲「雷霆戰甲！」一陣雷光飛快的在雷錘身邊凝結，形成了一個閃爍著雷光的戰甲擋住了一柄微微冒著紫光的匕首。

　　我看了看被擋住的滅魂軍刺，手中猛的一發力輕聲說道：「七星破殺·搖光」匕首刀身上的七顆暗淡的圓珠最下面的一顆猛然爆發出一陣紫光，雷錘的雷霆戰甲只微微抵擋了一會便宣告破滅，不過就是這一會也給雷錘提供了逃跑的時間，雷錘身形一晃便出現在了不遠的地方，心有余悸的看著我說道：「是你，那個會使用虛無之雷的家夥。你…還沒死？」

　　我搖了搖頭淡淡的說道「是啊是啊，差點就完蛋了。不過，這就算是好人有好報，由於我沒有追著你殺，所以…我晉級了。」

　　雷錘定神看了看，隨後驚駭的說道：「神君中期？不可能！你怎麽可能直接跳過神人與神者！」我愣了愣，隨後淡然的對雷錘說道：「所以我說呀，好人有好報嘛。」神月在一旁對魔月說道：「他是好人？天啊，我是正義之神……」魔月愣了半晌後說道：「那我就是聖神了……」

　　雷錘平靜了一下心神後，勉強提起了自信對我說道：「神君中期又如何，只是與我平級而已，而且你只是新晉的真神，哪怕是神君，你對神力的運用也並不是那麽輕松，所以戰勝你還不算太難！」

　　我無所謂的聳了聳肩膀，隨後再次使用潛行消失在雷錘的眼前，雷錘見狀也不猶豫大喝一聲：「天雷領域」一道閃爍著金光的半圓便籠罩了這一帶，無數的天雷漫無目標的劈在地上，將地上打出了一個個深坑，雷錘緊張的環顧著四周，緊緊的握住手中的重錘尋找著我的蹤迹。過了一會雷錘眼前一亮，他看到不遠處的一個地方的空間突然波動了一下，雷錘大喝一聲，揮錘掃了過去。重錘狠狠的砸在了波動上面，將地面砸出了一個深坑，當重錘砸到那裏的時候，雷錘就發覺出不好，不知道爲什麽，他從降臨開始便總是有些心神不甯，對事物的判斷能力大大下降，來不及考慮，雷錘猛的將手中的重錘揮了一個圈後卻沒有打到什麽。他憤怒的吼道：「混蛋！滾出來，躲躲藏藏的算什麽神君！神君中的敗……」

　　雷錘的話還沒有說完，便突然感覺到一個物體向他襲來，猛地揮錘砸向那個物體，卻發現不過是一個腐爛已久的實體而已，屍體被雷錘一錘砸成了漫天的血霧，雷錘心中大叫不好，後背處突然升起一種冰冷的感覺，那個聲音再次在他耳邊響起，冷冽中一絲戲谑：「你也…不過如此。」

　　「啊啊啊！」雷錘大吼著將手中的以一個不可思議的姿勢將重錘瘋狂的砸向身後，我愣了愣，捅出去的匕首已經不能收回了，只能與重錘正面對抗一下，我無奈的將手中的匕首橫切過去冷冷的說：「七星破殺·天璇」匕首的第六顆圓珠亮起了一陣紫芒後便將刀身邊的能量帶起了一陣波紋。匕首過處帶起了一陣能量形成的渦流緊緊的將雷錘手中的重錘吸住，並隨著匕首被帶到了一旁。看著重錘被帶到一旁，我冷冷的一笑，將手中的匕首對著雷錘直插而下，接近匕首尖端的那顆圓珠爆發出耀眼的紫芒，周圍的能量瘋狂的彙聚在匕首的尖端，勢如破竹的襲向了雷錘的頭頂。我淡淡的說道：「再見，雷錘神君，七星破殺·天樞」

　　雷錘的空洞目光看著眼前襲來的匕首，卻沒有做出任何反應。我在看到雷錘的時候便猜測過，這家夥可能並不擅長靈魂修煉，於是便用精神攻擊試探了一下，雖然沒有傷到他的靈魂，卻也另他心神不甯，於是我便在每一招上面都附加了精神攻擊，如果與雷錘硬碰硬，我就算能贏他也絕不會如此輕松。

　　淡淡的歎了口氣，心中想到：「要怪就怪你的靈魂不夠堅韌吧。」就在匕首的尖端即將碰到雷錘的時候，雷錘突然露出了一絲詭異的笑容。我心中一條跳，加速將手中的匕首插向雷錘，只聽雷錘冷冷卻飛快的說道：「雷暴」

　　一陣強大的雷光瘋狂的以雷錘爲中心席卷而來，我果斷的放棄進攻使用瞬移閃到了一旁疑惑的看著緩緩起身的雷錘。

　　雷錘拾起地上的重錘，看著我冷冷的說道：「還好我早有防備，否則這次可能真的栽在這裏了。來吧，讓我和你好好玩玩。哦，別想再用精神攻擊傷到我了，呵呵呵……」

　　我輕笑一聲，將手中的匕首收起，換出了神罰也對雷錘冷冷的說道：「也好，剛剛那太無聊了，我還以爲神君居然如此垃圾。來吧，我陪你好好玩玩。輸了，你的靈魂就歸我了哦，呵呵。」

--------------------------------------------
唔
考試去了。
還好更新完了 哈哈哈~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，阿月的神階還有在區分成偽神跟真神阿~

分太多容易亂掉喔~這點請阿月留意一下。

君子報仇，十年不晚？

呵呵，又是雷鎚那傢伙~

期待下一篇。

----------


## 冥月

應該不會亂掉吧~
真神很少的……
不過我也會注意。

這裏的真神就是……
真正的神啦（廢話……

而僞神呢，就好像是 唔……
聖域在普通人眼中是神明一樣的存在，而在聖域眼中神階便是神一樣的存在，而在神階之後，還有真神，最後還有……（恩？

不過真神畢竟不是什麽人都知道的，所以也只有讓僞神成爲神，而單單份出一種真神來。真神都是不理世事的，所以知道的人才少的可憐。

----------


## 瀟湘

人物的思考模式可以更多樣化，
冥月、魔月、神月倒像是語癖不同的同一人。

不同的個性會衍生不同的思考模式，
冥月在此處的表現，欠佳。

祝好。

----------


## 冥月

TO潇湘：
好的，在下一卷的時候我會注意這點的。
這卷的草草結束，還是要對潇湘大抱歉。
總覺得有些辜負了大大的指點，寫的如此不盡人意。
不過接下來的一卷，我會盡可能的根據潇湘大的指點
來全力以赴的來編寫下一卷的小說
厚著臉皮，還望潇湘大大爲我加油。

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
第３９章：
　　雷錘揮了揮手中的重錘並再次向裏面灌輸了大量的神力。本來是一副猙獰無比的樣子的重錘居然便的小巧玲珑，沒錯就是小巧玲珑，而且由一個分爲了兩個變成了兩只鼓槌一般的錘子，散發著水晶一般的閃光，甚至可以隔著錘子看到另一面的雷錘。

　　雷錘有些沈醉的摸了摸手中的小錘後，用一只錘子指著我說道：「紫極神域，鴻圖帝君麾下第五軍團副團長雷錘。呃，我想你也不知道真神界的分布，你就不用通報了。」

　　我愣愣的看著對面一臉嚴肅的雷錘，回想起他說的話『唔？鴻圖？好熟悉的名字，紫極，紫極……』突然間腦袋就像是被錐子狠狠的刺了一下似得，猛的傳來一陣劇痛，強忍著腦中的眩暈感覺看向雷錘說道：「不說廢話了麽？那就開始吧。」說罷再次使用潛行消失。

　　雷錘看著我又一次消失在他眼前，依然是無所謂的笑了笑說道：「又來這招麽？也好，不過我需要提醒你，不要以爲領域很強大。他只是一個開始，讓你見識一下，真正的域。怒雷神域。」話音剛落，不像是一般領域的張開，四周的天氣悄無聲息的開始了變化，天空中凝結的血雲沒一會便被瘋狂的雷電劈的灰飛煙滅，露出了厚重的烏雲，無形的神威壓的加利列與賽比諾傳不上起來。而神月與魔月早就躲到自己創造的位面去了，雖然還沒有完成，但是足夠他們在裏面呆著了。

　　吃驚的看著漫天飛舞的雷電，心中似乎是翻起了滔天巨浪一般。看來我還是不行，這個神域應該與聖階的領域一般，不過聖階的領域卻只能幹擾一定空間的狀況，而這個神域卻已經可以引動天地了。皺了皺眉頭，腦中的刺痛剛剛緩解，看著不遠處的胸有成竹的雷錘，預感到這次似乎更不好辦了。

　　雷錘站在原地看了看四周，隨後笑了一聲後說道：「怎麽？不敢出來了麽？也罷，你以爲你不出來…我就找不到你了麽？雷霆萬鈞！」空中的雷電猛然一頓，隨後瘋狂的對地面發起了無差別攻擊，將地面炸出了一個個深坑，當濺起的塵土蔓延的我眼前的時候我才發現雷錘的用意。大量的沙塵在我這裏形成了一個真空的人形，清晰的過分。雷錘哈哈一笑手持雙錘縱身飛了過來。

　　無奈的解除潛行，看著瘋狂撲來的雷錘，冷哼一聲，張開手掌對這雷錘冷冷的說道：「時空法則·逆流」雷錘身邊的塵土突然間像是靜止了一般，慢悠悠的沿著原來的軌迹飄著，而雷錘雖然還在前進不過速度卻已經慢到了一個誇張的地步。我趁著這個機會持劍向雷錘刺了過去，不過雷錘身爲真神這麽多年的反應能力也不是蓋的，急忙使用了一種凝結速度很快的防禦法術，在我的劍刺到他的時候他的法術已經凝結完畢了。而雷錘則在著短短的時間中瘋狂的擺脫時空法則的束縛，最終在我第二劍即將砍到的時候擺脫了束縛一閃身跑到了一旁。

　　雷錘略帶吃驚的看著我說道：「我還以爲你只會空間法術呢？居然連時間都能掌握？真是，在真神界還沒聽過誰能掌握時間呢，除了……」隨後雷錘目光一凝似乎是想到了什麽一般，聲音突然變的嚴肅無比，再也沒有了之前戲谑的樣子，他冷然說道：「時空法則只有那個人可以使用，那個人不應該存在與這個世界上。所以你…死定了，來接受我全力以赴的進攻吧。」

　　就在我還莫名奇妙的時候，雷錘將天空中的雷電引到身上，瘋了一般的帶起一溜雷光狠狠的對我砸了過來，兩只小錘在雷錘身後劃出了兩道光影，整個人流星一般的沖了過來。

　　雖然很是莫名其妙，不過我還是冷哼一聲，隨後神罰向前移送在還沒有接觸到雷錘的雙錘時輕聲喝道：「星移」以神罰帶起周圍星辰力場的波動，將雙錘輕輕的蕩到了一旁，隨後將手中的神罰狠狠的向前送去，劍身飄蕩出的點點星光將雷錘的護甲撞的震蕩不斷。

　　雷錘看到自己的錘子被蕩到一旁後便發覺不好，借著蕩開的力道整個人轉了一個圈後，錘子對準我狠狠的砸了過來，看著盡在咫尺的錘子，以及即將刺破雷錘護甲的神罰，我淡淡的說道：「順流」

　　雷錘只覺得眼前一閃，原本站在眼前的人影已經消失不見，而他的腹部則多出了一道深深的傷口。飛快的用神力恢複了腹部的傷口，卻發現每次回複都會又一股奇怪的力量將傷口再次炸開，迸發出點點的星光。雷錘咬牙切齒的對這不遠處氣定神閑的我，怒聲說道：「控星術？看來我猜的沒錯。雖然我也許無法戰勝你的時空能力，但是我也要將你重傷，只要拖延了那個封印破滅的時間，他就永遠別想在回來了，呵呵。」

　　疑惑的皺了皺眉頭看著眼前憤怒的雷錘，我帶著疑問沒有對他再出手，冷冷的對雷錘說道：「他是誰？與我有什麽關係。」雷錘沒有答話，猛地從手中抛出一個圓滾滾的球體，球體在天空中緩緩的碎裂開來，形成了一個深紫色的長劍，隨後看向我略帶興奮的說道：「他？一個什麽都不知道的混蛋。只知道執行各個位面的輪回，如果你自己的位面被其他人就那麽毀滅，你會高興麽？」

　　我更加疑惑了，什麽執行位面的輪回，輪回不是又冥界掌控著的麽？對著雷錘冷冷的說道：「你剛剛發出的是信號麽？真神界的人如果全下來那這個位面可是會崩潰的。還有，你們不會去摧毀他的位面麽？」

　　雷錘略帶淒涼的說道：「他？沒有位面，他不會創造你懂麽？那個家夥無法創造生命，他最多只能創造出一些死掉的靈魂。所以他才到處掠奪各個位面的生命，研究怎麽才能讓那些死掉的靈魂回複意識。最開始混沌神尊…好吧，反正過一會帝君大人就可以過來了，與你說點也沒有什麽。」隨後露出了一個不屑的神情說道：「在帝君面前你連還手的機會都沒有，所以你根本不用逃跑，我們已經找你很久了。」

　　我似乎是在聽天書一般，找我很久了？什麽帝君？我惹到過真神的人麽？雷錘不理滿臉奇怪的我繼續說道：「曾經只有混沌神尊的位面沒有被那個家夥摧毀過，據說他們似乎是又什麽交情一般，雖然那個家夥沒什麽感情。不過，真是奇怪呢，怪就怪混沌神尊那種親和力吧。就因爲這個，整個真神界分成了兩個陣營，鴻蒙神尊與寰宇神尊一個陣營，而與混沌神尊一個陣營的就是那個家夥…虛無神尊。本來混沌神尊無意參加戰爭。不過如果和那個家夥在一起就難免會與其他陣營發生摩擦，所以在混沌神尊的建議下，虛無神尊第一次創造出了生命，那種被命名爲虛空行者的殺戮機器。」

　　雷錘看了看天空中已經變成了紫色的天空，輕松的笑了笑接著說道：「說這麽多幹什麽呢。直接和你說了吧。最後寰宇神尊向他手下所有位面的生命發出一個請求，具體怎麽說的我不知道。但是…寰宇神尊與鴻蒙神尊付出了自己位面所有生命的靈魂能量與信仰之力才將虛無神尊勉強封印住。而混沌神尊看到虛無被封印後只是將自己手下的位面全部封存起來後，只是說了一句話，隨後便消失了。據說是陷入了自我封印。」

　　我看著眼前輕松異常的雷錘，心中想到『混沌神尊？混沌…恩？？混沌神尊不是那些混沌天狼的神麽？虛無……』突然腦袋又是一痛，看了看雷錘接著的問道：「混沌神尊說了什麽？」

　　雷錘淡然的說道：「他說的話，就是爲什麽必須消滅你的原因。」我強忍著頭部的劇痛，看著雷錘問道：「爲什麽？」

　　雷錘所問非所答的說道：「其實虛無神尊看起來除了毀滅什麽都不行。但是他卻給鴻蒙與寰宇兩位大人下了一步暗棋。他在被封印之前與混沌之神將手下的虛空行者傳送到了一個不爲人知的位面，而混沌之神似乎也傳送了什麽出去。但是結合混沌神尊的話，他們是將破封的關鍵給傳送了出去。混沌神尊當時只是對寰宇神尊說：“真是，打打殺殺的何必呢，你們知道爲什麽虛無無論你們怎麽算計他都從來算計你們麽？他少了些東西，這次封印會使他學到那些東西的。到時候是福是禍就看你們的命了。什麽清心寡欲？欲望永遠都在我們的心中，在我們設定的道中。好了，等著吧。當下一個輪回結束前，那家夥就該回來了。呃，這家夥會變成什麽樣子我也不知道，總之，好好恢複自己的實力吧。不要著急，我們還會回來的。”」

　　我看著眼前的雷錘，忍不住捂著腦袋說道：「就這樣？就這樣就要殺我麽？」雷錘淡淡的笑了笑，隨後緩緩的向著一個方向跪下，背對著我說道：「時空法則，控星術…那是虛無的成名絕招。但是你的能力太差了，虛無可以瞬間令整個位面的時間流速快上無數倍。而你…哼哼。」隨後他的頭緩緩的叩在地上，恭敬的對這不遠處緩緩飄來的一個人影說道：「屬下雷錘，恭迎鴻圖帝君。」

　　
第４０章：

　　遠處一個身穿紫色戰甲的人踏著虛空緩緩的踱了過來，一頭紫色的長發隨風飄起，他似乎與逍月一樣，都是運用天道。因爲他的一舉一動都透露出陣陣天道的氣息，似乎他本來就在那個位置一樣，這種差異令人感到心中一陣別扭。

　　那個被雷錘成爲鴻圖帝君的人緩緩的走到雷錘面前，淡淡的說道：「好啦，起來吧。什麽事值得你用這個呼喚我的令符。恩？」

　　雷錘恭敬的站起身來，低著頭看向鴻圖說道：「禀帝君大人，我也許發現了…虛無神尊陰謀的關鍵……」

　　鴻圖愣了愣，隨後將手放在了背後的劍柄上看著雷錘略帶驚異的說道：「哦？你憑什麽肯定的呢？如果不是，你豈不是浪費了一次活命的機會？」

　　雷錘面對鴻圖的問話，有些苦澀的說道：「帝君大人，即使不是我也會呼喚您的，敵人真的不是我能應付的了的。至於爲什麽敢肯定…帝君大人，還記得時空法則麽？」

　　鴻圖的眼睛微微的張大了一下，隨後又恢複到原來的樣子淡淡的說道：「……原來如此。雷錘，退下吧，我來應付。」隨後將視線緩緩的移動到我的身上上下打量了一下後說道：「怎麽？頭很痛吧。看來紫極封印也無法堅持了呢。雷錘，你立了大功呢，如果再晚一些，就要出大事了。」

　　我只是模糊的聽到他說了一些什麽，頭部的劇痛已經令視線出現了模糊的狀況，看著對面淡定的鴻圖似乎是出現了幾個分身一般，緊緊的穩定自己的聲音，令它聽起來不是那麽的顫抖，對著對面的鴻圖問道：「什麽紫極封印？你在說什麽？我……」腦中又是一陣劇痛，痛的連話都沒辦法繼續說下去了，只有就此住嘴。

　　鴻圖看著我搖了搖頭，隨後緩緩的將身後紫色的長劍拔了出來指向我冷冷的說道：「看你這麽痛苦，我就爲你解脫好了。感謝我吧，極光。」一道紫色的劍氣帶起陣陣強烈的能量波動飛快的向我襲來，看著眼前飛速接近的劍氣，勉強使用瞬移閃到了一旁，卻始終沒有能力在將長劍擡起，頭痛似乎是更加嚴重了就像是腦中的什麽似乎要破碎掉一般。

　　鴻圖看著擊空的劍氣，輕輕的拍了拍手說道：「不愧是掌握了時空法則的人呢，如此純屬的瞬移就連我也沒辦法使用出來。如果讓你成長爲帝階，神尊之下你便是第一了。不過，嘿嘿，你也沒辦法到達帝階了。接招吧，穿雲！」一道耀眼的光柱帶起一個個光圈飛快的向我攻來，速度比之前那找極光快樂不止一倍，看著眼前飛速接近的光柱，腦中的劇痛已經讓我沒有能力使用瞬移了，耳邊想起了鴻圖的傳音：「諾，看來要說再見了呢，虛無神尊。哦，雖然只是靈魂體而已。下一個目標我也該去尋找混沌神尊了，等解決了混沌神尊再恢複鴻蒙神尊的能力在去解決域外天魔吧，唉。」

　　看著已經快要擊中我的光柱，腦中想著剛剛鴻圖的話，勉強傳音道：「虛無神尊？你在開玩……」還沒有傳音結束，腦中想起了一陣玻璃破碎一般的聲音，一陣比剛剛要強大數倍的劇痛以及大量奇怪的記憶瘋狂的湧入了腦海，與原本的記憶融合到一起，也讓我弄明白了上次與雷錘對戰的時候出現的奇怪記憶是怎麽回事。

　　緩緩的放開捂住頭部的手淡淡的看向光柱對鴻圖傳音道：「呃？馬上就可以回複一定的力量了，雖然沒有原本那麽強，但是對付你卻措措有余了。還是晚了一步呢。沒想到會敗在你這個小輩的手中。不過也好，只是可惜了我還沒有試驗一下這次看到鴻蒙能不能感覺到仇恨的感覺，看到混沌能不能又一種朋友的感覺呢？呵呵，罷了。」雖然神識的傳音只是一瞬間而已，但是說了這麽多，光柱也已經到了距離我不到一米的地方，輕輕的閉上眼睛，眼中不知道爲什麽出現了月幽、逍月、蒼等等人的樣子，無奈的輕笑一下，感情這東西還真……

　　突然一陣奇怪的波動在我眼前傳來，光柱集中身體的感覺並沒有傳來，而是一股火熱的液體伴隨著一陣血液的腥味噴濺到我的身上，疑惑的張開眼睛看向眼前的人，我想到過老姐，也想到過哥，甚至是神月、魔月、蒼或者逍月。但是當我張開眼睛後，發現的卻是一個令我始料不及的人。

　　愣愣的看著眼前胸膛被穿了一個大洞的紮西特，即便是已經恢複了原本記憶的我也愣了愣，有些結巴的說道：「紮…紮西特，怎麽是你？」紮西特擡起頭噴出了一口血後，嘴角緩緩的勾起一個曲線，看著我高興的說道：「月啊，從小便沒給過你什麽，反而奪取了你不少。這次，就還你一條命好了，別嫌棄我這條老狼的命…咳…不值錢啊。」

　　「……」愣愣的看著眼前吐著血的紮西特，我有些手足無措的扶著紮西特，卻不知道說些什麽好。多年的冷漠與父母的距離令我根本就沒有什麽父親與母親的觀點，不知道心中是什麽感覺，也不知道這種情況應該怎麽做，只能愣愣的扶住紮西特。

　　鴻圖在對面眉頭一皺，似乎是完全不將我放在眼中一樣隨後略帶戲谑的說道：「喲，看啊。我們尊敬的虛無神尊也會有人關心麽？你這麽淡薄的感情就連最有親和力的混沌神尊都有些受不了你居然還有人關心你？唔，奇聞呢。」隨後他看到了與老姐一起到這裏來的逍月，略帶驚奇的說道：「咦？看這個樣子，真是踏破鐵鞋無覓，處得來全不費工夫呢。看來你們兩個真的早就聯係好了呢。」

　　逍月看了看我這邊，又看了看鴻圖皺了皺眉頭說道：「鴻圖麽？嘿，還真能找呢，居然真的找到我們了。不過你不用擔心，這次還不是時候，再等一段時間，你們會看到的，呵呵。放心不會太遠的。」

　　鴻圖皺著眉頭看向逍月說道：「混沌神尊，你再說什麽？你以爲你們還有機會麽？好吧，這次就一次性解決。紫極狂雷！」天空中猛的落下大量的雷電飛快的凝結準備劈向在場的所有人，隨後鴻圖似乎是胸有成竹的轉過身去看向了那個剛剛被創造出來的位面，略帶興奮的說道：「除了第一個被鴻蒙神尊所創造出來的神界，終於又出現第二個高等位面了麽？虛無，多謝你的禮物了，呵呵。自己狂雷會讓你去的沒有絲毫痛苦，與那頭關心著你的畜生一起灰飛煙滅吧。這個位面，本帝征用了。」

　　逍月看著天空中落下的雷電，隨後看向了我說道：「嘿，怎麽樣？我可不像你一樣啊，我可還是那點可憐的修爲，擋不住這雷啊。這次輪回我如果是被這個小廢物的雷劈死了等我恢複了實力我絕對饒不了你！虛無！诶？還是冥月這個名字好聽啊，嘿嘿。哎！笨啊，時間斷流啊，要不這家夥可就死了！」

　　我愣了愣，隨後飛快的布置下一個法陣，看著虛弱的紮西特皺了皺眉頭淡淡的說道：「想死？你欠我的太多了，這條命還是還給你，以後慢慢還吧。時空法則·斷流」紮西特張了張嘴沒說出話來周身的時間便被凝固了。但是在他的眼中明顯可以看到一絲奇怪的神情，開心？或許吧。

　　我看著逍月依舊淡淡的說道：「好久不見了呢。呃？不對，前一段時間剛剛見過對吧混沌。」逍月開心的笑了笑，隨後對我說道：「這次輪回我們真找到了一個好朋友呢，蒼這家夥的背景也不好玩你說對麽？還有，叫我逍月吧，好名字呢，你就還叫阿月，誰讓你這次比我要小的多呢，哈哈。」

　　我愣了愣隨後笑了笑後輕輕的點了點頭，隨後定定的看著逍月說道：「……月，剛剛那種感覺，就是心痛麽？」逍月笑著看著我問道：「恩？剛剛紮西特說話的時候麽？是啊，那就算是心痛了。嘿，不知道你學到你要得到的那樣東西了麽？」我點了點頭，隨後又搖了搖頭說道：「……仇恨是學到了，不過又學到了一些多余的東西。那些東西容易令人遲疑啊……」逍月大大咧咧的搖了搖手說道：「沒什麽，沒什麽，有感情多好，如果你還是像原來一樣毫無感情可言那才叫無聊呢。喂，快擋住啊，雷要下來了。」

　　鴻圖不屑的嗤笑一聲說道；「哼，死到臨頭了還在調笑，真不知道神尊怎麽是你們這個樣子。」

　　我看著鴻圖淡淡的說道：「你…似乎對我們很不屑的樣子？」隨後看了看天空中閃爍著的雷電，冷冷的說道：「就憑這個？罷了，和你玩玩吧，心念障。」揮揮手布下一道一張紙一般薄的屏障後便直接無視掉了鴻圖看向了逍月繼續問道：「月，真正的天道到底是什麽？」逍月愣了愣，隨後有些好奇的問道：「問這個幹什麽？說句實話吧，真正的天道可沒有你想象中的那中強大的攻擊力，每個人都擁有真正的天道，那東西在人得心中你知道麽？具體天道是什麽我也說不明白，所以才自己制定了一下兒規則將它們稱作是天道。」

　　「……罷了，我也不向討論了，解決了這邊的事在完成最後一步就可以了，說好了，接下來的位面會亂的可以，你真的要接受最後一次輪回？」無奈的揮了揮手。

　　逍月無所謂的搖了搖手說道：「你還不相信我麽？倒是你，擁有了感情的你我還真不知道你怎麽熬過最後這段時間的封印。」

　　無奈的攤了攤手說道：「忍吧，好了，不多說了。」隨後將身上所有的兵器一一拿了出來，淡淡的笑了笑一揮手兵器便消失在了一個個空間裂縫中。看著好奇的逍月我淡然說道：「唔，采集靈魂的速度會快很多，封印也會加速破除的。」逍月愣了愣，隨後哈哈的笑了起來，邊笑邊說：「哈…你…你還是害怕那寂寞啊，哈哈……」隨後緩緩的看向一旁正在與心念障較勁的鴻圖說道：「你也真是，就不能讓人家痛快點，偏偏弄了個帶著精神攻擊的屏障。讓這家夥欲罷不能的，哈哈。」

　　輕輕的搖了搖頭，看向鴻圖說道：「諾，這次放你一次，等我完全恢複後再好好的處理你，回去吧，不過那邊的家夥就別帶著了。放逐、空爆」先對愣著的鴻圖釋放了一個放逐將他抛出了這個位面，又在一旁的雷錘身邊釋放了一個空爆，雷錘連一聲慘叫都沒有便消失在了空間中。看著緩緩離開的逍月，我將衣服殇的血迹分離出去後說道：「用不用我篡改一下規則，安排幾個人過去幫你？」逍月想了想隨後點了點頭說道：「也好，人多了熱鬧些，對了。你幫我下一個祝福，我可不想再記憶再被封印一次！」

　　見我點了點頭後，逍月一閃身便不見了。我無奈的看了看躺在地上的紮西特，與不知道什麽時候與神月魔月戰成一團此時卻愣愣的看著我的加利列與賽比諾，淡淡的歎了一口氣對醫生他們傳音道：「你們就去新生的位面禮等我吧，我還需要很久才能回來。唔，就這樣了。」隨後看著一旁與逍月一起到來的月幽，我笑了笑說道：「老姐，你來了。」月幽歎了口起氣說道：「把你那法術解除了吧，我幫你父親治療一下，真是……」

　　我愣了愣，隨後接觸了時空斷流後，看著月幽用魔法緩緩的回複了紮西特的身子後，我對月幽說道：「……老姐，一會我就要走了，可能很久之後才能回來，我……」月幽揮了揮手說道「走吧走吧……」隨後頓了下，輕聲的歎了口氣說道：「……注意安全，早點回來。」笑著點了點頭，正要離開，紮西特虛弱的聲音傳了過來，他有些遲疑的說道：「月，能……求你個事麽？」我微微的側臉去，隨後毫不猶豫的開啓了一道空間裂縫後說道：「不行，我的父親，我什麽也不會答應你！」隨後匆匆的跳進了空間裂縫中。留下了一臉無奈的月幽與面帶欣慰的紮西特。

　　緩緩的走出空間裂縫，眼前是一坐巨大的宮殿，只不過整座宮殿都被一層紫色的氣息給覆蓋住了，緩緩的回頭看向不遠處的夜空，淡淡的笑了笑自言自語的說道：「真不知道這段時間會怎麽樣。呵呵，罷了罷了，混亂的位面才有助於我的破封呢。」隨後身體緩緩的化作一顆顆灰白色的光點緩緩的透入那層紫色的封印，在封印的中央，一個與我幾乎一摸一樣巨狼毫無生機的趴在中央的祭台上面，當光電緩緩的滲入巨狼的身體後，巨狼露出的左眼緩緩的張開，露出了一絲令人心寒的紅芒後，緩緩的坐起來，通過宮殿頂部破開的頂部望向了天空中閃爍這個群星，輕輕的扯了扯嘴角露出了一個略顯猙獰的笑容後又懶洋洋的趴到了地上，陷入了沈睡。

　　在一個不知名的位面，一道流星劃過了天空，狠狠的砸到了一個漫無目的的在郊區亂逛的青年眼前，當煙霧散去後，一把古樸的長劍緩緩的映入了青年的眼簾，上面閃爍這個淡淡的藍光提醒著青年，這…不是一個平凡的東西呢……

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
兩章連更
草草結束……

第一卷……結束

好久之前便發現了，這部小說的起點設置的太高了，搞到我根本沒有辦法寫出精彩的對戰。而且最主要的是
第一人稱的文，由於自己的心態問題真的很難寫。
所以只有這麽草草的結束，將它作爲一個序章一般的文

下面，就當做是正文好了，這次一定要循序漸進的寫。
我相信這次的文一定能在一定程度上克服以往的缺點。

我意識到主角的成長過程，才是一篇小說最吸引人的地方
這點月我做的很差。而且戰鬥太過懸殊。

不過這卷的戰鬥場面絕對會比從前更加精彩。
不會讓各位失望的。

還請各位放心
讓一切，從新開始吧……

----------


## 瀟湘

看到現在，作個總結：冥月你只是邊想邊寫，欠缺綱領與節奏的掌握能力。
尤其是重要的事件、人物，往往都在毫無徵兆下一個接一個冒出，
混亂了故事行徑的方向。
此外，文字的掌握也顯得不夠，不僅僅是戰鬥場景，
而是每一處都顯得有些模糊曖昧。

這點建議冥月回頭把古文觀止、唐詩三百首全部看完，
並斟酌能力加以背誦，會有明顯的改善。

至於節奏的掌握可以閱讀成名的長篇小說，
包括悲慘世界、達文西密碼、龍族都足以取法。
人物刻劃可以師法芥川龍之介、莫泊桑等名家的短篇小說。

值得注意的是，大部分在網路上連載的小說，
菁蕪交雜、良莠不齊，甚至有譁眾取寵，
內容流於媚俗的弊病。
雖然並非皆不可取，不過師法文章不建議由此著手。

祝好。

----------


## 冥月

恩，這樣。
好的，我會盡量的借鑒一些各個名著以及古詩的。

我的小說的具體路線過於模糊這點著實令我苦惱了好久
這次需要好好的設定一下全文路線了呢。

只有模擬出具體路徑後才能更新了呢。
從前始終是急於求成了。
要穩紮穩打才行呢 呵呵

多謝潇湘大的指點了。
月我記下了

----------


## 瀟湘

補充一件事：冥月借用的都是網路上流行的修真設定；
如果不能理解背後的意義與源流，其實弊多於利。

可以用抱朴子、淮南子、雲笈七讖諸部補救。

----------


## 冥月

這樣啊
說起來……
修真背後的意義與又來月我還真的不知道呢……

多謝潇湘大的提醒，這幾本應該是書籍吧？
我會去網上找來閱讀的

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，第一部就這樣結束啦~

跟神尊的戰鬥阿...呵呵，凌駕所有神之上的神尊~

不過沒蒼我的戲份呢XD

那我就期待第二部，狼行異界了！

----------


## 星空小克

我只有想問一個問題

請問作者自己覺得有把內容和題目做互相呼應的動作嗎?

----------


## 冥月

TO蒼：呃，第二卷就可以了。
不過由於我還要做些改進。
所以第二卷可能會很久。

TO小克：
……
沒有啊，所以說我不會起名字呢……
剛剛打小說的時候可以說是想如此寫了的。
不過……
啊啊，歪掉了呢……
真是，可能會又很多人誤會吧。
在這裏既然又人提到了。
那月我就在這禮表示抱歉。
真是不好意思……

----------


## 呆虎鯨

聽到召喚聲所以來看一下（？）

　　很可惜，這種程度的文我看都看不下去= =...

　　然後是看到＂草草結束＂這四個字
　　引起我非常大的反感＃

　　如果你不重視自己的小說，如果你只是寫自己開心的
　　套用九把刀的一句話：放在你的硬碟或隨身碟裡就好。
　　你自己都不滿意的作品，放上來要我們看？
　　（消音）

　　瀟湘的提議都很實用，希望你會真的去做
　　而不是只是隨便答應敷衍。

----------


## 冥月

……
潇湘大的指點確實是非常實用
所以我絕對會去認真看
還有……
並不是我不重視我的小說
只不過是……
算了，怎麽說都是我的錯。
真是對不起各位了。
雖然我也不想將草草結束這四個字打上去
不過……
照實來說，這卷的確是草草結束了。
我不知道如果在這樣的寫下去回事什麽樣子。
只有找個結尾，爲第二卷鋪墊一下。

看不下去沒關係，這只是月我的第一篇小說。
如果真的寫的吸引人，讓人一看便沈進去的話。
那是不可能的。當然，不排除文采出衆的大大

至於大大說的寫給自己開心。
這個請放心，我不會那麽做。
如果只是寫給自己開心，我就直接存到自己的電腦中就好了
爲什麽還要發上來呢

至於大大說我將自己都不滿意的作品發上來給各位看。
……
我也不知道該怎麽說
我自己是滿意了，但是每次潇湘大幫我找出文章中的問題的時候，我卻發現漏洞與錯誤已久很多。

抱歉了各位，抱歉了！
我……
真的不知道說些什麽好，就用最直接的話來說好了。
抱歉！讓各位失望了，而且文很長，甚至會浪費各位的時間。
抱歉了……

----------


## 冥月

不知道是否要比上一卷強一些呢？
由於這章沒有涉及到什麽深奧的學問。
所以按照月我自己來說，自我感覺應該是比前面的文妖好一些吧？
如果有什麽錯誤，還望各位指點一下……
---------------------------------------------------------------
二卷 第一章 淩天:
　　擡頭看看了天空中有氣無力的太陽散發出的昏暗的日光，又摸了摸兜裏剛剛拿出來的四百元錢，淩天無奈的歎了口氣，在路人詫異的眼光中跪在地上對著不遠處一座年代久遠的小樓重重的磕了幾個頭後，站起身來毅然走向了火車站，身後的小樓燃起了熊熊火焰。

　　坐在長途列車上面，淩天望著窗外飛逝而去的景物，看著窗外越來越陌生的景象，淩天心中泛起了一陣苦澀。從小淩天的學習便一直是名列前茅，深受老師的喜愛，看著父母每天開心的笑容，淩天便覺得很滿足。淩天家中本來還算富裕，至少支持淩天讀大學是沒有問題的，不過就在淩天剛剛讀到高中的時候，一場車禍將淩天的一切都摧毀了。

　　這天淩天正在學校上學，一個電話突然打了過來，通知他到醫院來認人，他的父母似乎是出了車禍。淩天心急火燎的跑到了醫院時，卻看到了在病床上昏迷不醒的父母。醫院的領導說，如果沒有手術費，他們就不能給淩天的父母進行手術，可是手術的高額費用卻讓淩天頗爲頭痛，過一段時間學校還需要交學費。淩天有些焦急的讓醫生快些做手術，他這就回家取錢的時候，醫生卻告訴他，只有交過錢後才能進行手術。沒辦法，淩天只能匆匆的跑回家中，向自己年歲以高的奶奶要來存折後再飛快的跑回學校。

　　拿到了錢，醫院終於肯爲淩天的家人做手術了。不過由於耽誤了手術的最佳時期，淩天的父親還是帶著深深的不甘永遠的離開了這個腐朽的世界，而淩天的母親也失去了行動能力，終日只能在床上躺著。每當母親熟睡的時候，淩天總是看著母親在夢中回顧著噩夢，心中的絞痛始終沒有停歇。多少次看著母親被噩夢驚醒後慌張的尋找自己的樣子，淩天的心已經痛的又些麻木了。

　　終於，不知道是什麽原因，淩天的母親也撒手而去，奶奶也由於心髒不好離開了。只留下淩天孤零零的站在家中看著父母的遺照。母親還沒有出殡，平時神出鬼沒的各個親戚也紛紛登場了，先是與淩天虛與委蛇一番，安慰了淩天一下後，便開始你爭我搶的看著對淩天詢問起了遺産問題。冷笑著看著眼前的衆多親戚，淩天惡狠狠的將所有人都趕了出去。

　　不久，淩天的一位叔叔拜訪了淩天的家，告訴了淩天父母死亡的真正原因，這一切都是那些親戚們導演的，爲了遺産。那位叔叔臨走前還警告淩天，不想死的話，就交出遺産的繼承權。但是他沒有看到，在他關門離開的那一瞬間，淩天露出了一絲猙獰的笑意，緩緩的掏出了兜裏的錄音機……

　　淩天以謀殺的罪名將那些親戚告上了法庭，由於證據確鑿，幾名親戚都被放入了監獄，作爲主犯那名親戚，在花了大價錢後，取消了死刑，只是草草的判了５年監禁。

　　淩天從法庭回到家後便愣愣的看著父母的遺像，從前每天放學都能看到父母笑著來門口接他，現在只能在照片中重溫父母的笑容了，沒有笑聲，沒有其他動作，照片中的父母僵死的笑容深深的刺痛了淩天的心。而且，想到如果那那些親戚被釋放出來後，絕對會找自己的麻煩。於是淩天毅然踏上了離開的道路。由於淩天爲了給父母治病，只有將自己家的房子賣掉，而在一個已經沒有人住的危樓裏暫時住下，在想好了出走後，收起父母的遺照，將房子中的一切物品上澆上汽油點上火後走到了街上。看著那棟已經冒起輕煙的樓，淩天突然升起一種…這樓比那些人要好得多，起碼他還收留了我呢。於是對著樓緩緩的叩首表示謝意後，便坐上了這班火車。

　　打開一桶泡面，倒如熱水，看著緩緩的散發著香氣的泡面，淩天又迷茫的望向了窗外想著自己又應該何去何從。看著對面床鋪上開心與父母玩耍著的小孩子，淩天苦笑著摸了摸書包中的父母遺像。看了看列車所經過的站點有一處正是曾經與父母一起去旅遊過的地方，淩天不知道怎麽的，突然有一種想再去看看的感覺，淩天吃著泡面想到「唔，就去看看吧……」

　　下了火車，看著就算是在車站即便隔著無數的高樓也能看到的高山，淩天開心的笑了笑，憑著記憶坐上了一輛開向高山的公車。到了山腳的時候，天已經微微發暗了，空中的太陽懶懶的靠著高山緩緩的向下劃去。淩天搖了搖頭向著山峰走了上去。

　　當淩天到達山頂的時候，太陽已經接觸到地平線了。淩天緩緩的掏出父母的遺照對著落日，靠在一旁的大樹上面，淩天輕聲說道：「爸媽，看到了麽？浮羅山的落日其實比日出要好看的多……」

　　靜靜的看著太陽一點點的消失在遙遠的地平線上，淩天有些哽咽的說道：「爸媽，你們能告訴我麽？我…我該怎麽做？我應該到那裏去？做些什麽？爸媽，小天很想你們啊，你們能看到我麽？」

　　輕輕的擦掉臉上的淚痕，淩天緩緩的拾起父母的遺照堅定的說道：「不，我不應該讓你們擔心，我應該走上自己的道路，我已經大了，請你們在天之靈看著你們的兒子吧，看著我…成長，成名。」

　　淩天邁著堅定的腳步走著山路向著山下走去，眼角猛然間撇到一顆流星在空中出現，淩天看著流星，又摸了摸書包中的遺照，自言自語的說道：「爸媽，你們聽到我的聲音了麽？」隨後淩天自嘲的笑了笑，繼續向著山下走了過去。

　　空中的“流星”似乎是長了眼睛似的，直直的向著淩天飛了過來，在淩天目瞪口呆的表情中，狠狠的插在了淩天面前的地上，激起了漫天的塵土。

　　「咳咳，什麽東西？？」淩天被塵土嗆得咳嗽起來，好奇的揮了揮手扇開了身邊的浮塵後，定定的看向了緩緩的從塵土中出現的“流星”

　　淩天揉了揉眼睛，隨後用力張大眼睛看向不遠處的“流星”驚訝中夾雜著需些疑惑的說道：「這是…什麽？長劍？等等，著是神話麽？那些電流一樣的東西是什麽？」當“流星”周圍的塵土緩緩落回地面後，一柄詭異的長劍出現在了淩天眼前。修長的銀白色爲底，刻畫著黑色詭異符咒的劍身，鋒利的堅韌閃爍著銀月的寒光。劍的柄頭處是兩個背靠在一起的彎月，劍柄的末端拴著一個玉石的吊墜，吊墜的整體是黑色的，邊緣也有一輪天然形成的青藍色彎月。間的周圍不斷的閃爍著一些淡藍色的雷電，糾纏在長劍的劍身上面。

　　淩天愣愣的看了看天空，又摸了摸父母的遺照，隨後視線完全被眼前的長劍上詭異的符文與輕輕晃動著的吊墜所吸引，那些符文似乎是又生命一般，在淡藍色雷電的照耀下輕輕的搖曳著。而那吊墜殇的黑色部分，似乎是能將人的靈魂吸進去一般。吊墜上的彎月輕搖著引誘著淩天緩緩的將手向著長劍的劍柄。突然又一股雷電向著淩天的手沖了過來，嚇的淩天飛快的將手抽了回去，略帶心悸的將視線撤離那個詭異的吊墜，心中不斷的想著：「不會是見鬼了吧？那個吊墜太可怕了。不過…這把劍真是太美了，詭異些又有什麽。咦？我怎麽會有這種想法……」

　　在淩天沒有正在發愣的時候，長劍周圍的雷電神不知鬼不覺的圍了過來，當淩天發現的時候，已經被大量細小的雷電所包圍了，並緩緩的將淩天逼到長劍的身邊。看著眼前輕鳴著的長劍，又看了看周圍不斷圍攏的雷電，淩天眼睛一閉，大吼一聲：「老子拼了！」隨後雙手狠狠的捉在了長劍上面。

　　周圍是光芒一閃，當光芒緩緩消失後，淩天與長劍已經消失在了原地，只留下一個不斷波動著個空間裂縫……

　　淩天剛離開不久，一隊身穿道袍的人便趕了過來，看了看不斷波動這的裂縫，爲首的一人重重的歎了口氣說道：「唉，都散了吧。看來我們來晚了，看這空間裂縫的波動，估計最少也是一柄仙器呀。」隨後便帶頭向著天空飛射而去，其他的人看著那人離開，又可惜的看了看空間裂縫，也一一離開了。當衆人都離開後，從一旁的草叢中緩緩的走出一條奇怪的狼與一只奇怪的狐狸。那條狼身上只長著黑色與白色的毛發，額頭上又一顆太極樣的圖案，最奇怪的是他的兩只眼睛，左邊的一只是黑色而右邊的一只則是白色的，而且身上還帶著一些奇怪的挂飾。那狼看了看空間裂縫，露出了一個很人性化的笑容後，從嘴裏吐出一個淡藍色的晶體咬碎，一張淡淡的薄膜覆蓋了它與一旁的金黃色的狐狸後，一起也跟著淩天跳進了空間裂縫中。

----------


## 瀟湘

……坦白說，這篇還是有一貫的明確缺點：缺乏具體形象。

由「從小淩天的學習便一直是名列前茅，深受老師的喜愛」一語，
可以看出冥月試圖描繪出「聰穎」的特質；然而沒有舉出實例的描述流於空洞，
如果開頭讓主角呢喃著賢人的語句，或是在其他地方先行展現更明確的才智，
效果會更佳。

後面提到父母過世、親戚爭產一段，其實可以鋪陳的更詳細些，
尤其這是序章，更需要讓讀者知悉主角「行動的理由」，
把情感描繪的深刻些會有幫助。

另外，如果第二部能作為獨立的故事閱讀，建議冥月可以另起新討論串，
可以避免新讀者因文章量而望之卻步。

----------


## 冥月

恩 
好的，我明白了。

還是沒能擺脫原來的老毛病呢……
請問潇湘大

具體形象……
應該就是，唔……
局勢將人物性格，能力等等刻畫的更加鮮明對麽？
將性格，能力，有點以及缺點描寫的突出一些。
不知道我理解的是否正確……

----------


## 瀟湘

冥月所說的，乃是應用後的結果，
本質上是要讓讀者意會角色，
而不是導入大量的敘述文字。

比方某角色身上帶著鏡子，會面鏡沉思，
加上自言自語，就能導出「自戀」和「沈靜」兩種不同特質，
可以擇一，也可以兼容；
在這裡，「鏡子」會變成角色的象徵物，
而鏡子本身的特諸如：反射、自我、映人難自映、常、無常、寂定等，
都能比附在角色身上。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

姆，阿月產文的速度真的好快阿..

凌天也真可憐，一群罪該萬死的親戚~

呵呵，第一章的最後面有逍月出來阿，

被傳送到異世界，又是一段冒險旅程嚕~

期待下一章。

----------


## fwiflof

看到昏頭了.....
是說，砍頭比腰斬好？
姐是覺得，與其冒出第二卷，不如就舊文去修改......算了，來不及了
只是說.......突然消失這不太好......
加油吧！

----------


## 冥月

老姐~
沒有消失後，只是寫一個第二卷而已
我所說的結束只是第一卷而已

說起來，我還是喜歡完整，砍頭與腰斬我都不喜歡呢……

嘿嘿嘿~
老姐給我加油好麽？

----------


## 好喝的茶

如瀟湘所言，若是獨立故事，或與前卷關係不大，冥月可告知請求分割本文。
或許能吸引一些新讀者。



感覺冥月的故事依然急進。
我認為冥月想把主角營造成一個雙親受陷害，在重大打擊下萌生強烈仇恨心和排他性的報復者。
只會相信自己，對於自己所認定的敵人，必將其打入地獄……
若真如此，後續發展有多種精彩可能。

然而我認為文章對主角背景的敘述有欠深入，讓我覺得主角像是一般孤兒而已。
主角身世使用超過本章一半篇幅。以此來說，有點浪費。



我希望冥月已經計劃好從頭到尾，每一章節的劇情安排，包括結局。
如接龍遊戲般即場接下去，是難以寫出一氣呵成的文章。
雖然很欣賞你對寫作的耐性與毅力，但要寫出好文章，不只需要這些。祝好。

----------


## 星空小克

> 祝好。


你這大名鼎鼎的善良外表的妖怪要被史上最會玩弄角色的狐鬼給同化了嗎XD~


有些地方的排版還可以更確定些

一個讀者的是否看得下去的動力，有絕大部分跟排版的關係很大

排版不好，就算內文寫的再好，到最後都會讓讀者的眼睛的很辛苦

建議全部寫完之後放個一兩天讓自己完全忘記內容，

然後用一個讀者的角度、心情去閱讀所寫的文章

或許會比較好

共勉之。

----------


## 玄音曈狼

潛水幾天之後我又浮上來惹~

哈哈一ˇ一  不過下禮拜就要月考了實在不應該阿....


其實阿月你寫的文劇情豐富，內容面積也很廣，要讓讀者神遊其中也很容易吶，不過有時後場景的敘述多用點感官摹寫的詞會比較好喔。

如果說要使角色的個性突顯出來，除了用對話之外，動作以及平常的行為也可以
讓讀者了解角色的性格，而且有時候也能利用其他角色的對話行為來幫助點出主
角的個性吶一ˇ一   如果說一直都是用語句敘述的話，劇本中的旁白就這樣誕生了
= =+

不過阿月阿><~~~~~~~~~~~~~

你的速度太快了啦......連我都要開始拜你為師了啦T.T

因為我發現我的文內的人物......呃......先慢慢來好了.....(啥鬼?)

加油喔~~   阿月的想像力很讚哪，東方西方的術法術語都融的恰到好處耶~

不過有時候看到一些有關修真修道的詞語用在裡面.....恩~ 有笑點XD

還有我增文了~~~  阿月也要給我意見阿><~~~~

----------


## 冥月

啊……
好多回複！

TO潇湘：
抱歉，上次有些焦急，沒有將回文打上，只是回了我老姐的話後便跑掉了，真是抱歉。
原來我說的只是潇湘大的方法應用後的結果麽？
天呢，看了潇湘大的例子，突然發現……
好複雜的一門學問……
唔，我會盡力的
應該是，看出一些門道來了。
多謝了。

TO蒼：
異界有什麽不好？
雖然很危險……
可憐就可憐吧。
這就是命

TO茶：
恩，我正在對文章做一些修改後準備重新開一篇呢

呵，還請大大放心啦。
這篇文的重點不在淩天在初始世界的故事，而是在其他世界的經曆
第一篇，應該比較像是主角的介紹？

對了茶大，我有個問題。我在這段時間在學校列出了一個簡易的劇情發展的表格，不知道這樣子對文章的連續性有麽有幫助呢？

只有毅力當然沒有什麽太大作用。我喜歡寫文，所以才會如此。請放心，我會注意其他文章所需的重要方面的

TO小克：
好啊，打完之後停幾天再以讀者的身份去看一看麽？
我明白了

擠到一起的確很累眼睛

我會注意的

TO瞳：
呵呵，多謝你的建議

別拜我爲師，我菜的可以呢。
至少我的小說沒有你的有吸引哦
呵呵

我回去看你的小說的。
唔，不過不要期望我有什麽好的建議……

----------

